# The Official Toonami Thread: Finally Cured of the Bleach Illness - Part 7



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2016)

*The Official Toonami Thread: Finally Cured of the Bleach Illness*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

And Guren with her pride.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Mmm mmm new thread smell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Amazed with Naruto's obsession with Sasuke.  
Well you have to admire the guy's resolve to bring back his friend.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2016)

and we're back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2016)

Ratings from this past week are in. 


DBZ Kai  1,393,000

Dimension W   1,088,000

Hunter x Hunter   1,007,000

Samurai Champloo   890,000

Naruto: Shippuden   810,000

One Piece  731,000

Parasyte   673,000

Hmm, ratings kept up for the later shows from last week.  Kai kept up it's end but a slight drop for W and decent start for HxH.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

Second week of the new schedule and hopefully the ratings improve for some shows.

Up first Kai and more Android fun.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 24, 2016)

Can't wait till the old skins are back......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

And Chi Chi kills the mood with books and studying.    Ah, the theories of Time Travel.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

FFS, the VA does Erza's voice.  Why wasn't she allowed to bring that voice for 18.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh shit, Cell. 

Well Kai over up next Dimension W and the negative zone of some sorts.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 24, 2016)

An orochimaro like villain........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah that guy is giving me the creeps.   Man they really wanted to make a character look the villainous part.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

Hmm, that was some interesting backstories and a cliffhanger ending for Dimension W.  

Hunter x Hunter up next.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 24, 2016)

Damn. Having to watch your dead lover's possible body every day. Shit's even worse then it was for Inuyasha.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

What a bizarre quiz question.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

Hmm, so silence was the correct answer but Gon overthinking it.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 24, 2016)

The Hunter exam reminds me of the Chunnin exam from Naruto......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

So they are in a forest inhabited by changeling foxes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

So they pass the test to allow them the right to take the real exam.

Anyway, HxH done up next Champloo and continuation of a two part episode.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 24, 2016)

Foxve said:


> The Hunter exam reminds me of the Chunnin exam from Naruto......


hunter exams were written first.Several arc aspects and character aspects in Naruto were obviously influenced by togashi as you'll come to see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Apr 24, 2016)

Foxve said:


> The Hunter exam reminds me of the Chunnin exam from Naruto......


You're going to see a lot of similarities and the answer is going to be "Togashi wrote it first" every time you ask. Trust me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

And Mugan meets Okuru again.   Also the soundtrack for this series is amazing.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 24, 2016)

Is that a new ending song? Or is it just for this episode?


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 24, 2016)

im probably gonna watch dbz every saturday if im up then its so nostaglic for me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

I think it's for that episode though I could be wrong. 

Shippuden now and more filler adventure with the tailed turtle.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> hunter exams were written first.Several arc aspects and character aspects in Naruto were obviously influenced by togashi as you'll come to see.





jayjay³² said:


> You're going to see a lot of similarities and the answer is going to be "Togashi wrote it first" every time you ask. Trust me.



I know. Like I said I watched HxH up to episode 39 in English sub. Plan to rewatch in English dub on toonami. Hopefully they go past episode 39......

But are you guys telling me HxH came out before the Naruto manga? Didn't know that......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

And thus the side effects for using jitsu steroids takes hold.    And an interesting game review that was shown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

Foxve said:


> But are you guys telling me HxH came out before the Naruto manga? Didn't know that......



Started a year earlier I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

Hmm, so more continuation of the Thriller Bark arc for One Piece.    And going by the title it looks like the introduction of a new character.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 24, 2016)

Never saw the thriller park arc. Can't wait to see this moria guy......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

Such an odd laugh from that girl.   And we got to hear what Moria sounds like.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

Report from reddit on this past week's Toonami Ratings. 


Kai  1,361,000
Dimension W  1,150,000
HxH  1,012,00
Champloo  896,000
Shippuden   852,000
One Piece   756,000
Parasyte   659,000


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first, Android fun for Kai and an introduction of a "new" character I believe.


----------



## Foxve (May 1, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

Well looks like Cell shed for a new body.


----------



## Satsuki (May 1, 2016)

Cell is still terrifying after all these years


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

Good bye Kami.  Though the merger was needed for what it to come next, you will be missed in the DBZ verse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

Well that's the end of Kai.  Up next the confusion of reality in Dimension W.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

Dammit, I wanted that fool dead for all the trouble he has caused. 

Well, Dimension W is over, up next HxH.


----------



## Foxve (May 1, 2016)

So the Prince has more then one body? That's one hell of a trump card.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

And Gon goes hungry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

They sound like a couple fighting, goodness.


----------



## Foxve (May 1, 2016)

Lol killa downing laxatives


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

So the first part of the test commences.  Well that's it for HxH, up next is filler fun with Champloo.  

I think it the graffiti episode.


----------



## Foxve (May 1, 2016)

Mugan learning to read.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

Street Grind Champloo.


----------



## Foxve (May 1, 2016)

Mugan getting a big head just cause learned to read. Easily my favorite character


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

This was a fun episode.    Mugen learns to read and write just to vandalize a castle and Andy Warhol shows up to start up a fashion line out of graffiti. 

Anyway, up next Shippuden and more filler fun with monster turtles, crystal style, and Naruto's personal bitch making himself relevant until the next arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

That makes it a second time a Steve Blum voiced character has yet to defeat Kakashi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

This acid trip music video is brought to you by WTF.  And is that Marceline?


----------



## Foxve (May 1, 2016)

Lol the stronger members of the crew aren't even fazed by the monsters and even go that extra mile by curbstomping their asses


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2016)

Hmm, so Sanji has gone missing.  
WTF is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2016)

Ratings are up for last weekend. 


*DBZ Kai
1,416,000

Dimension W
1,203,000

Hunter X Hunter
1,056,000

Samurai Champloo
1,005,000

Naruto: Shippuden
954,000

One Piece
779,000

Parasyte
678,000
*
Looks like a good night and higher from last week's I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Kai and some Cell fun.


----------



## Foxve (May 8, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## Foxve (May 8, 2016)

Did they change the singer in the opening?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Did they change the singer in the opening?



Yup, its sung by Brina Palencia who wrote the English lyrics for the song.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Hmm, is that a new VA for Cell that I hear.  Not that I mind since he sounds familiar to the original.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Cell throwing out those fireball variations.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Ah, the reality altering fun of Dimension W and coils.  

Hmm, seems like an interesting start. 

Well shit, that's what happens when you run on greed.


----------



## Foxve (May 8, 2016)

Lol loser put them in a literal flashback......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Damn, talk about being sadistic for your work.  So we're getting the full story of what happen in this episode then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Well damn, looks like the creep made Loser's wife into a monster. 

Anyway, up next more Hunter x Hunter fun and the first phase of the Hunter's exam.


----------



## Foxve (May 8, 2016)

Lol leoreo's age. How old is he actually?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Lol leoreo's age. How old is he actually?


Upon his debut he is 19 years of age.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Well that's one way of telling if that person is an imposter or not. 

So it's survival in the swamp to continue for next week then. 

Anyway, Champloo up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Hmm, the Christian episode and the connection with Fuu's father.


----------



## Foxve (May 8, 2016)

I don't remember this episode. And did Fuu just get captured again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Foxve said:


> I don't remember this episode. And did Fuu just get captured again?


Heh, I guess that's her role in this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Shippuden up next.  Time to see if Naruto makes Kabuto his bitch again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Hmm, sound battle advice from a toad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Interesting start to One Piece.  And it looks like the warthog has a thirst that needs to be quenched.


----------



## Taylor (May 8, 2016)

whats this thread about brahs


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2016)

Ratings for last weekend are in.


*DBZ Kai
1,370,000

Dimension W
1,167,000

Hunter X Hunter
1,057,000

Samurai Champloo
963,000

Naruto: Shippuden
863,000

One Piece
746,000

Parasyte
657,000

*
Also adding that Champloo will be getting marathon spot for Memorial Day Weekend and Kai gets an hour for at least one night after Dimension W ends.  What will be replacing the Funimation series is not known as of this moment but information should be coming in the coming weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2016)

Good news for the Gundam starved fans, it's been revealed that Iron Blooded Orphans will air on Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first more fun with Cell on Kai then followed by Dimension W, which I think we are nearing it's run.


----------



## Foxve (May 15, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Hmm, Cell tricked into revealing his "plan" and underestimating the new Piccolo.


----------



## Satsuki (May 15, 2016)

Dub DBZ is always so nostalgic for me 
Especially this saga


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Lol, Vegetto getting pissed again on not having enough power.    Dammit they took out Cell's "next" comment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Dimension W up now and that's weak pool using the guy's wife like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2016)

Idk if it's cause I'm drunk every weekend or what but I don't understand this show n I stay lost


----------



## Foxve (May 15, 2016)

So she choose to die? Don't get what happened there.....


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2016)

Why this brown dude been in the episode the last few weeks swear he was dead


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Lol, his project was trashed and he did all that shit for nothing.  

Well he got what he deserved there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

I really didn't get this show at all.  Entertaining yes, but confusing as hell.  Well from the looks of it Dimension W has concluded it's run and next week Kai takes it's spot in a duo showing until Gundam Iron Blooded Orphans take's it's place.


----------



## Foxve (May 15, 2016)

DW was simply fun to watch for the action. It wasn't bad, but it didn't really stand out ether.

It was not worthy of taking AGK's slot


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

HxH now and the continuation of getting to the exam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

A strawberry picked snake turtle.   And now deadly mushrooms and pixy butterflies.   Such oddness.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

The way Hisoka said "Want to play examiner" was just creepy.


----------



## Foxve (May 15, 2016)

Hisoka just clowning around


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2016)

Drunk but hisoka sound gay asl


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

And thus seeds for a taboo pairing has been planted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Champloo now.  I think it's the blind woman arc.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2016)

This song fire AF drunk


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

I enjoy this two parter but the next episode sort of leaves me in a bit of a depressed mood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2016)

Sup placid


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Doing fine Drag. 

So Sara's true intentions have been revealed.  So next week are the fights.  

Up next Shippuden and I think nearing the end of the tailed turtle filler arc.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2016)

This filler arc been going on this entire semester I been at school


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Hmm, so Guren survived and it looks like the mud ninja is helping her as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2016)

Nice to get some canon in some sorts.  Really like the Deidara/Toby interactions.

Well Shippuden is over and next up One Piece and more of the Thriller Bark arc.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2016)

One goattttt


----------



## Foxve (May 15, 2016)

How the hell did Luffy get captured?


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> One goattttt


Hilarious.


----------



## Foxve (May 15, 2016)

Don't worry Shinichi. Just a few more episodes till you hit that


----------



## The Soldier (May 15, 2016)

Gundam Iron Blooded orphans is coming to Toonami, can't wait


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2016)

Preview clip for dub of Gundam IBO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Tonight will be a slight change in the schedule.  We get an hour of Kai before it returns to normal and then next week is the Champloo marathon for Memorial Day.


----------



## Foxve (May 22, 2016)

I take it that Samurai Champloo will be replaced by Samurai Jack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

Foxve said:


> I take it that Samurai Champloo will be replaced by Samurai Jack.



Probably but I checked the schedule for next week and it's repeats starting from Bogus Booty to tonight's upcoming episode.  

Getting back to Kai, seems like Cell is having his personal buffet while the rest search for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

So Goku is up from his illness.  

Such a weird family.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

And thus the future foretelling of Gohan's nerfing starts.


----------



## Foxve (May 22, 2016)

HxH time. It's the food episode I think.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

HxH now and more exam fun.   So second phase is about to commence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

Heh, so stick a spike up it's ass and there you go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

Spider-eagles, the fuck?


----------



## Foxve (May 22, 2016)

Them eggs look good.......

Samurai Champloo next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

Up next part two of the blind woman arc.  From last week's episode, it would seem Jin was in trouble by her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

The second fight between Mugen and the blind woman has been one of my favorite animated fights with the effects of the rain and how their weapons were cutting through it.  It's also a somber episode due to the woman being used and decided that it would be right for Mugan to have survived their encounter rather than her since she realized the truth of her son back at the shine. 

Up next Shippuden and I think the return to canon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

Ah, flashbacks with the Sound 4.  So Sasuke has come to end Oro then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2016)

The thirst for the opposite sex is strong in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2016)

Promo for next week.  Anyway, this week is a marathon on Champloo repeat episode starting at Bogus Booty so this will probably be my only post for tonight.


----------



## Foxve (May 29, 2016)

You'd think they'd get more creative with these marathons. The ratings are going to suck tonight......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2016)

Just going to post this here if anyone wants to look at a review of the Champloo series.   Well see you guys next week for the Gundam premier.   And I agree with Foxve, if Toonami wants to run marathons then do it with the series whose episodes are numerous (One Piece).


----------



## Foxve (Jun 4, 2016)

Toonami time! We're starting 30 minutes early and have that Gundam premiere tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow, 30 minutes early tonight. 

Well Toonami Time!!!  

Gundam tonight but first Kai and more Cell fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2016)

Arrogant dumb ass gets himself caught in an obvious trap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2016)

Well Cell has come to town. 

Up next, the premier of Iron Blooded Orphans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Holy shit, did the father just throw his daughter under the bus.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

Where the fuck is kai


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Where the fuck is kai



Toonami is starting 30 minutes early so Kai already was shown.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 5, 2016)

I can already tell that the girl's going to be a love interest. But for who?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol, the guy sure is dense. 

I take that back, the guy has been program.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Now that's how you make an entrance. 

Things were going well until the MS showed up so fight poison with poison, or MS with an MS. 

Anyway, HxH up next.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 5, 2016)

So she's the Gundam pilot's interest then? 

Also, did anyone else realize she has the same voice actor as Asuna from SAO?

In any case it was a good first episode......

HxH next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah, Lucy's VA is voicing the girl for Gundam.  Also  Johnny Yong Bosch lending his voicing talents yet again for another anime series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami is starting 30 minutes early so Kai already was shown.


Damn I gotta rewatch on west

N damn I must be drunk every saturday because hxh going by fast I don't remember watching the last three episodes


----------



## Foxve (Jun 5, 2016)

Killua's got quite the personality........


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

I kinda hate these voices but I'm drunk so its ok


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Why do I get the feeling the guy is conning the kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol, well that was a fun episode.  

Next up Champloo.  I think it's the zombie episode and then three more after til the series's run is done.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol Mugan and Jin eating shrooms


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

The fuck is this waste of ink.    And his dumb ass song.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't ever remember watching this episode


----------



## Foxve (Jun 5, 2016)

That ending..... I take it this episode isn't canon? No way Mugan, Jin, and Fuu survived a meteor impact.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol, well that was a screwy episode to watch. 

Shippuden up next with Oro wanting the Uchiha body.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Foxve said:


> That ending..... I take it this episode isn't canon? No way Mugan, Jin, and Fuu survived a meteor impact.......



It was a joke/stand alone episode for those to enjoy after watching the blind woman's arc which ended bitter sweat.  There is the baseball episode after before Champloo enters it's final arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 5, 2016)

This episode/chapter always gave me the impression that Orochimaro wanted immortality just to be reunited with his possibly reincarnated parents


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2016)

Welp Oro, for the time being it was nice knowing you.  

Up next more Thriller Bark fun in One Piece and then the block ends with Parasyte Max.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 5, 2016)

Brook's humming is pretty damn good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

Up first more Cell fun on Kai followed by Gundam fun on IBO.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 11, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2016)

They really like milking the drama in this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2016)

Vicious I say,that was vicious.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 11, 2016)

Goku with that corporal punishment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2016)

Kai done, up next Iron Blooded Orphans. 

Hmm, let see if the Gundam carnage continues.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2016)

Holy shit, that MS takes it out of you. 

And that jackass in charge really wants the based destroyed.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 12, 2016)

So her dad tried to kill her? Fuck......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2016)

Gundam done, up next HxH.

More exam fun.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 12, 2016)

I know I said I was going to watch the rest of HxH in english dub, but I just got Netflix and couldn't help watching more of it in english sub cause it's just so good. I just watched episodes 2-5 of season 4 yesterday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 those two poor kids


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2016)

Well that build up was short.    Not even putting up a fight.  So prisoners up 1-0.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2016)

Champloo up next and it's the baseball episode.  

Hmm, notice that after tonight Champloo has only two episodes left before it's run is done.  Wonder what's going to take the series place when that happens.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 12, 2016)

Holy fuck Mugan has one hell of an arm......


----------



## Foxve (Jun 12, 2016)

Jeez Japan. The fuck do you guy's always gotta make almost every american a jackass in anime?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2016)

Just in case anyone wondered how that infiltration scene sounded in it's original language.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2016)

That baseball sign scene always has me on the ground laughing hard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2016)

Well Champloo over and Mugan kept the isolationist ideals intact.  
Correction as next week starts a three part arc that involves a character that goes by Divine Hand.

Up next Shippuden.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2016)

Well damn another bizarre music vid. 

Nice to see Suigetsu on the screen for Shippuden.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 12, 2016)

Lol Robin getting mad.


Also, who the fuck watches that Dr.Steve show?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 16, 2016)

Not sure this is quite the right spot for this, since i dont see a tv-section specific convo thread..but i imagine since this is about toonami, it'll prob fit here..

First piece of promo art for the new samurai jack season was put out:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2016)

Wolfarus said:


> Not sure this is quite the right spot for this, since i dont see a tv-section specific convo thread..but i imagine since this is about toonami, it'll prob fit here..
> 
> First piece of promo art for the new samurai jack season was put out:



Hmm thanks for the news.   Really interesting, probably will be taking over Champloo's spot when the series's run ends in three weeks.  Might be seeing an animated promo for it within two weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

Up first more Cell fun for Kai.  And probably an android being absorbed tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 18, 2016)

Toonami time!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2016)

Android 16 with the save.   I think he's an interesting one though I'm a bit curious how much character time he gets in Kai.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 18, 2016)

What system is that game for?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2016)

Lol, well 17's cockiness got him absorbed.    And now Cell gets an upgrade.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2016)

Behold the "Bishop" Cell.   And 16 is finding out the hard way on how powerful this guy has gotten.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 19, 2016)

I still find Tien holding off Cell bullshit......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2016)

IBO up now.  And like that little promo for ID Resurgence coming to theaters next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2016)

MC going fucking savage here.  Damn, that's cold blooded.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 19, 2016)

Out with the old in with the new.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Out with the old in with the new.....



That one hell of a way for a changing of the guard.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 19, 2016)

Man, so glad they put Iron blooded orphans on Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2016)

Not going to lie, but oh Mecha battle how I have missed thee.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn Mika didn't even flinch......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2016)

HxH up now and more exam fun.   Let's see who is winning  tonight's battles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2016)

Champloo up next.   If I recall, this is the final arc of the series before the run ends.  Wondering what will be taking it's place in three weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2016)

Shippuden on and the introduction of a certain character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxve said:


> What system is that game for?


Looked it up.  PS4 and also available on Steam.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Foxve (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol Karin


----------



## Foxve (Jun 19, 2016)

Once again this is my first time watching the thriller park saga along with Brook's backstory. And I'm liking it so far.......

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Foxve (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry but I just have to ask again. Who the hell actually watches Dr. Steve Brule?


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 19, 2016)

3rd episode in to IBO and they cut the intro short


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2016)

Toonami Time: 

First up some Cell fun in Kai.  Will 18 be the next victim in this episode, will Krillin be useful, can the rest do anything, find out soon.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Foxve (Jun 25, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2016)

Hmm, me thinks if Cell were to fire a concentrated energy beam this Tien blocking would be a mute point by now.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 25, 2016)

Lol how did Tein pull this shit again? Someone please explain


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2016)

Heh, so the two powers meet with Goku promising a power up by the next day.  And is that the original Stage 2 Cell VA from the original DBZ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2016)

Of course, if you want to find a scared girl in hiding just call her out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

IBO on now. Will there be more cold blooded execution we saw last episodes.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 26, 2016)

That black guy's voice is familiar.....


----------



## Foxve (Jun 26, 2016)

An ominous fat sweaty guy......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Damn, talk about a close encounter.    And that guy's back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2016)

Don't know if I like this show


----------



## Foxve (Jun 26, 2016)

Mika straight mac'n


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2016)

Hxh marathon next week

Is next week a weekend holiday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Hunter x Hunter now and Leorio is up to bat in this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Well for some reason Leorio want's a death.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 26, 2016)

Jeez Toonami. Enough with the rerun marathons already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Jeez Toonami. Enough with the rerun marathons already



Have to agree they have enough series there with a large amount of episodes that they should just marathon some series to speed up the airings.  

Heh, betting time.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 26, 2016)

Up next the 2nd part of the 3 part finale of Samurai Champloo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmm wondering what will be taking Champloo's place in two weeks.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 26, 2016)

Poor Fuu......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Mugen's past catching up with him.   And Fuu now will go off to meet with her father.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Champloo done, up next Shippuden.  

And on Shippuden, Sasuke forms a team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmm, such a melo sounding music video.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2016)

I keep forgetting about this thread


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Shippuden over, up next more Thriller Bark fun for One Piece.  

Then the night ends with Parasyte Max.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 26, 2016)

A giant with luffy's personality......


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Sorry but I just have to ask again. Who the hell actually watches Dr. Steve Brule?


 people with an IQ of below 40


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 26, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shippuden over, up next more Thriller Bark fun for One Piece.
> 
> Then the night ends with Parasyte Max.


what no gundam feedback


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

The Soldier said:


> what no gundam feedback



Gave a bit of response a bit earlier.  Really enjoying the fact that it's time slot is at the starting point of the Toonami block.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 27, 2016)

wtf hunter hunter marathon next week, this show is really dragging


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2016)

So one punch man is coming to toonami this is great on the 16


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh cool, I was wondering what was going to replace Champloo.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 2, 2016)

so Gundam IBO is getting booted off the midnight slot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow, that's right OMP will be airing after Kai then.  Hmm, chances are it's going to be Kai, then OMP, then HxH, then IBO for the revised schedule.     Also OMP will make it a Viz dominant block with three Viz, two Funimation, one Sentai, and one Nozomi title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2016)

Just a reminder that tonight is the Hunter x Hunter marathon for those that didn't catch any of the past episodes.  So see you guys next week then.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 2, 2016)

Just got done watching this series on crunchyroll on Tuesday. Fucking awesome......

Still don't like reruns though......


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 3, 2016)

kinda done with hunter hunter, really dragging out, reminds how annoying the Yu Gi Oh was back in the day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!   

So tonight is the last night for Champloo if I'm going by the episode guide before OMP takes over next week.

Up first Kai and more Cell fun.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 9, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2016)

One wonders, but if the plumbing fails where does one go for natures duty in that time chamber?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh, so the change is Kai stays in place but OMP takes IBO spot but then takes HxH spot and HxH takes Champloo's time slot then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2016)

Kai done up next Gundam fun with IBO.  Hmm, wondering if the viewership will stay the same after it's move next week.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 10, 2016)

Mika


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you for space battles.  And that was a vicious hit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

Well with the trash out of the way it's time for the pros.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

Going by performances on the mechas, there probably going to be a few demotions occurring. 

HxH up next.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 10, 2016)

So that's it for the snake. I already like this anime.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

Welp we know where this one is going.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

Heh, looks like the moods changed.   So it's a mass murder up next.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 10, 2016)

Killua being badass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

Well that's a quick way to end the match.
"Kids, not a care in the world", one of those kids just tore out a heart. 

Anyway last episode for Champloo on in a few.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

And thus Champloo comes to an end.  Still wondering why the group splits up but then their journey and character arcs have concluded.  Next week OMP debuts but still sad to see this classic go.

Oh up next Shippuden.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 10, 2016)

Samurai Champloo is a masterpiece in itself. Was it ever said if they met each other again? Or was this parting just it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Samurai Champloo is a masterpiece in itself. Was it ever said if they met each other again? Or was this parting just it?



Don't know. 

Heh, another trippy music video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

Heh, so Team Hebi is formed. 

Up next One Piece and more Thriller Bark fun.  Then the night closes out with Parasyte Max.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 10, 2016)

Lol salted fish


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> So tonight is the last night for Champloo if I'm going by the episode guide before OMP takes over next week.
> 
> Up first Kai and more Cell fun.



kinda pissed IBO is getting moved to 1230 next week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2016)

The Soldier said:


> kinda pissed IBO is getting moved to 1230 next week



I wouldn't be that much concern with the time slot move as it's still in the early part of the block.  If it had been moved to the tail end of the Toonami block then I would be concerned.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2016)

they kinda did that to one piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Gundam IBO is still in the starting three shows of the block.  Those are the ones that get the lion's share of the viewership before the decline past the third show which has me worried a bit with HxH.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2016)

One punchman next week


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Gundam IBO is still in the starting three shows of the block.  Those are the ones that get the lion's share of the viewership before the decline past the third show which has me worried a bit with HxH.



I gave up on hunter hunter, feels like it is being dragged out


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!   Tonight is premier night for One Man Punch so it's going to be very interesting to see.  But first up Kai and more Cell fun.    Oh, also mentioning tonight is the schedule change to some shows as well.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 16, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2016)

So the way to a super saiyan with Gohan is to relive the trauma caused by Frieza.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2016)

Decides to let her live due to a kiss on the cheek.   But at least it makes damn well sure he get's a date out of it if they survive this.    And Cell pleading to the prince to obtain his ultimate form. 

OMP premier up next.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 17, 2016)

Lol Piccolo


----------



## Foxve (Jul 17, 2016)

Fuck yeah One punch man theme song!


----------



## Foxve (Jul 17, 2016)

Lol assfaced kid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

Heh, well that's a very horrid way to go with having the majority of your innards removed from the eye socket but ok.   And these character designs especially the ass-faced kid.    And now the super roid guy kills his brother by accident as he was just following orders but then gets taken out himself.  As for the MC, well that's what happens when you have a hax power for so long, it becomes boring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

Of course it had to be a dream.  

Well IBO up next then HxH.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 17, 2016)

Mika is so simple.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm wondering where the writers come up with these political scenarios that are explained in the Gundam universe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

So the first half of this episode is what Gon and the gang are doing during their punishment portion of the test.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 17, 2016)

Naruto Shippuden is up next and it looks like we're starting the Kakashi chronicles tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2016)

Obito!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

Cool, we're at the Kakashi backstory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

One Piece on and more Thriller Bark fun.  

Again block finishes off with Parasyte Max.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

So to wake up three lethargic guys just mention their deepest desires then.    And Sanji going off on what happen to Nami.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 17, 2016)

Parasite up next. It's the one where the more useful and attractive of the two love interests dies........


----------



## Foxve (Jul 17, 2016)

Kana seriously didn't deserve that ending


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!!  

Well second week of the new schedule so up first more Cell fun in Dragon Ball Kai followed up with the second episode of One Punch Man. 

Also JoJo is set to air this coming October if anyone has read the news.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2016)

Well Veggie's pride has gotten the best of him as he is allowing Cell to hunt for 18 and now Krillin screws up just because of a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2016)

And now Cell is going to get his perfect form. Also I'm wondering how much this figure of Cell has made.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 24, 2016)

Lol what krillin will do to get laid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

OMP on and I know that feeling when it comes to trying to kill one of those creatures that just will not die.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 24, 2016)

Bugs...... they suck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

Well that's it for the bitchsquito.    Damn to power up and then that happens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

Holy shit.   Man this series is going to be fun.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 24, 2016)

OPM is awesome


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Don't know how I feel about this show


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

He got hair in the middle of his forehead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

Cool a game review on DOOM. 


And it looks like we get to see if the boys are ready to become adult in this upcoming mecha/space battle.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 24, 2016)

Lol cue cliché overconfidence smooth talking guy


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Ugh its the recap episode for hxh I believe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

This is one of the many reasons I watch Gundam.  Those battles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

When hxh 2041 comes out the better use the same opening


----------



## Foxve (Jul 24, 2016)

Damn it. This is just a rerun episode. If you skip it you will literally miss nothing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

They paid for it I guess u gotta air it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

Isn't it a bit early for a recap episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Tbh it should have been recaped after the entire exam is complete but this is how they did the anime


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Hisoka top five all time


----------



## Foxve (Jul 24, 2016)

How did Gon even send that letter?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

Shippuden up and a continuation of Kakashi's backstory.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Obito>>>

Can't wait till we are finally in the pain arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

To think this would set off a chain of events to what has happen in the Naruto-verse.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

He such a horrible sensei how you be so calm when a student of yours died


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2016)

One Piece up now and more Thriller Bark fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

One goat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

Up first the Perfect Cell appears and will it bite Vegeta in the ass for allowing it to happen.  Then more OPM follows in the ever going life of a hobby of being a hero.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2016)

Lol krillin being krillin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2016)

Dammit, I know Kai is suppose to get to point but they took out some Cell's quips when he's being attacked.  Even that perfection quote was changed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2016)

Damn commercial already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2016)

Well liking that Hero promo there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2016)

In all honesty, Vegeto shouldn't pissed about being taunted since he could have stopped Cell from obtaining his perfect form.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2016)

Usopp warning trunks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Kai done, up now OPM.  

Let's see how tonight's Saitama adventure goes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2016)

The roman reigns show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Welp the cyborg picked a fight he couldn't handle.   So Saitama up next after commercial then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2016)

Damn I gotta do 100 push ups sit ups and dips everyday


----------



## Foxve (Jul 31, 2016)

Lol he's so serious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Lol, all Saitama is worried about is missing a sale. 

Also Carnage Mode a shit, forced evolution a shit, hell everything a shit in Saitama's eyes if it's costing him in saving money.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 31, 2016)

I fucking love this show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

IBO now and let's see how long this alliance last.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 31, 2016)

A ship full of chicks meets a group full of guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Foxve said:


> A ship full of chicks meets a group full of guys



Welp, that ended that dream.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Hmm, how much does the Gundam Barbatos model kit cost.  There is a Con coming up that I attend and might pick that one up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2016)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Foxve (Jul 31, 2016)

Guy's got a harem.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Guy's got a harem.........



Yup, and it would appear has children with some of them. 

So tonight a family was realized.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 31, 2016)

When someone says a girl is "property", it tends to usually have only one meaning.....

 HxH on now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Heh, looks like Gon is going to have his work cut out for him.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 31, 2016)

I've watched the entire HxH anime and I can honestly say that the Hunter exam was the most boring arc. Even if it was the most necessary one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

HxH over, up next Shippuden.  

Wondering if we are starting a new arc?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Itachi and Kisame, to me, of the current Akatsuki teams shown have had the more peaceful relationship.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2016)

Sasuke on his way to kill his brother who did everything for him


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2016)

Itachi and sasuke are hotties


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Shippuden done and a team has formed. 

One Piece up next and I think it's a shot gun wedding getting crashed in more ways than one.   Then the night ends with Parasyte Max.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 31, 2016)

One piece time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Gum Gum ah No No for Oars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2016)

Well somebody is about to get fucked up.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2016)

I'll be working tonight so I won't be able to give feedback with the rest of you.

But I plan on watching the recordings of one punch man, Iron-blooded orphans, and one piece on Wednesday. So i'll comment on those shows then......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!

Up first Kai and more Perfect Cell fun.  Let's see how far Vegeta dug his own grave.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2016)

Well damn, Cell just trolled the hell out of Vegeta with that act.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2016)

Just woke up


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2016)

I wonder when samurai jack and flcl coming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh nice little promo there by the crew.    Well looks like a Trunks roid up to help his father out when commercials are done.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2016)

Trunks taking that Brock lesnar


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2016)

Well Trunks is tanking attacks to make sure his father gets away with Krillin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Krillins wishes he was one punch man

I wish I was too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

OPM time and time to see who's ass is plastered to the wall this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

Standards must be rock bottom is that person is considered a hero to the rescue.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Nut shot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't feel sorry for the guy, he ran right into that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

IBO up now and more mecha fun.  Wonder how much talking/exposition will be done in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

Such is the politics in Gundam. 

Hunter x Hunter now.  More exam fun as Gon must practice to take the clown's badge.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

I love naruto series. But why is it still going on anime wise in 2016 why hasn't it ended when the manga for it is over. I haven't watched any new episodes in a year. No way they keep adding filler for no reason right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

Kabuto taking Naruto's words to the extreme. 

 

And Deidara's hatred of the Uchiha has led him to deal with Sasuke it would seem.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

I've never liked hinata.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

One Piece on now and more Thriller Bark fun.  I think this is where Sanji gets to crash a shot gun wedding of sorts. 

Nvm, they have Oars to deal with and going from the title Perona was well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

One goat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

Usopp going for his moment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2016)

Even the villains take pity on the guy.   Now we are getting to the shot gun wedding. 

Well Toonami closes out with Parasyte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Ok, starting off the night with Perfect Cell fun on DBZ Kai.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 13, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2016)

Heh, don't recall background music like that was used in the original DBZ series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2016)

Well that's the draw back of going for raw power, you sacrifice other aspects when you go that route.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2016)

Hmm, so the start of the Cell games in the coming weeks though I don't know how much of the original series's filler will be taken out to speed up with Kai. 

OPM next and going from the preview it's going to be a "sparring" match.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 14, 2016)

Lol one of them just walks away


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow, class C. 

And the guy doesn't give a damn in lecture.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Holy shit, Genos is lucky Saitama held back at the last second.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 14, 2016)

Lol rent money


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Hmm, so are we going to have a peaceful first half of IBO before the fighting commences again.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 14, 2016)

Orga being nervous around women


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Heh, "That's how a woman is suppose to look."    And said by kids of all things.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

The harem fantasy.   And from that character of all people.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 14, 2016)

Lol Mika


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Damn, talk about a last second save. 

Up next HxH and more exam fun.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 14, 2016)

Hisoka face was scary as fuck while he was closing in on his prey. And did he squeal too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Hisoka face was scary as fuck while he was closing in on his prey. And did he squeal too?



Lol, too busy noticing his facial expression than the sounds coming out due to the creep factor there. 

So more brother vs brother in Shippuden coming up next. 

Lol, that's right, it's Sasuke vs the mad bomber with a comedian at his side.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 14, 2016)

Lol deidara and that commercial reference


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Well that's one way of putting Toby's abilities to good use though the current situation has made those land mines a mute point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh, forgot in this battle arc we get background info on Deidara's past and his beef with Itachi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2016)

Posting the Toonami Faithful link to those that are curious of how the ratings been going these past weeks.  Looks steady but down a bit for this past week. 


Also, I'm going to be on a business trip this coming weekend so I will not be able to post this coming Sat.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 17, 2016)

Olympics is a big factor on ratings, its not too relevant for adult swim since its mostly weebs, but the Olympics affects all programming.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Posting the Toonami Faithful link to those that are curious of how the ratings been going these past weeks.  Looks steady but down a bit for this past week.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm going to be on a business trip this coming weekend so I will not be able to post this coming Sat.



Got ya covered for this Saturday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2016)

Halle-freaking-lujah, the place I'm staying at has WiFi. 

Anyway, let's get this party started. 

Toonami Time!!!! 

Up first preparation for the Cell games.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 20, 2016)

Toonami time! First up is Dragon ball z Kai


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2016)

Roshi with those flashbacks and no one gives a damn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2016)

Well that's one hell of a way of challenging the world.  

OPM up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2016)

Well the living plant is taking it to two class A heroes.   Poor Saitama looking to keep his license.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2016)

The cyborg to a higher popularity ranking for refusing media interviews.   Thought Saitama went up in the official ranks for beating that ninja. 

IBO up next.  More talk or fight this episode. 
Nvm, forgot last episode ended in a last minute save.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2016)

Well that's a crappy way of meeting a missing brother.  So next week is the retaliation for the pirates attacking. 


Hunter x Hunter up next.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm really starting to like IBO. The only other Gundam series I've seen are the one with the guy who used "shining fingers" and Gundam seed........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2016)

Hmm, seen G Gundam, Gundam Wing and Endless Waltz, Stardust Memory, 08M, Mobile Suit Gundam, and Seed. 

Anyway, Gon and friends have stepped into a trap and ends the show on a cliffhanger. 

Shippuden up now with Uchiha vs the bomb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2016)

Well goodbye Deidara, your artistic antics will be missed but you went out the way you wanted.  

Up next OP and more Thriller Bark fun.  A wedding to be rekt and a girl to be saved.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first more Cell tourney fun on Kai.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2016)

Them flying cars must be awesome to have. No traffic in the air


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2016)

Piccolo gohan dad


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2016)

Yachirobe was so dope in the original Dragonball


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2016)

Damn, only half powering up like that and the cat tells the truth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2016)

Well ChiChi took that well.    Hmm, now I'm wondering how much filler is going to be cut out for this rendition of the Cell Tournament.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

OPM up now and it looks like the earth is in trouble from something from space.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

Holy shit, all that firepower shot at that meteor yet Saitama handle's it with one punch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

Well damn, one guy rides coattail up a ranking despite his missiles not doing shit.   Pretty much knew the city was going to take damage looking at how the meteor broke up but at least the full damage was lessen.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

Saving the city with zero casualties and you still get blamed for the aftermath. Citizens suck.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Saving the city with zero casualties and you still get blamed for the aftermath. Citizens suck.......



Yeah but from the looks of it Saitama understands why and I'm thinking that's why he responded the way he did. 

IBO up now.  So is it retaliation time from last episodes assault.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

Mika got girls making him sandwiches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

Man those Gundam space battles.   But got feel bad for the brothers.  From the looks of how the episode ended, the younger one probably didn't survive that though he did save his older brother in the process.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh man...... to have to watch your brother you haven't seen in years both lose it then die infront of you.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

HxH up.  So it turns out both potential hunters used creatures and pretty much created their own trap in the cave then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

A One Punch Man marathon seems fun, but at times I wish Toonami would use those to speed up one of their longer running series such as Naruto Shippuden or One Piece a bit.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

I've seen all 148 episodes of HxH on crunchyroll. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still feel bad for that blue haired chick......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

Only seen up to episode 100 of HxH on Netflix, the other episodes have yet to be released.  

So Gon really wants to fight Hisoka for that exchange in the previous exam part.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

Shippuden now and there just went Manda. 

Heh, Toby's position in the organization.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

Did they skip the scene with Kabuto? Or did I miss it already? Been a while since I watched these episodes......


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

I can't even...... What the fuck....... was that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

I think the episode with Kabuto was about two or three weeks ago.

Heh, interesting song but creepy music video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2016)

One Piece now and a wedding has been crashed.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

Lol Sanji being Sanji


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

"I now pronounce you man and wall"


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

Up next is Parasite. It's the one with the feels


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2016)

And there they are. The feels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!   Well with last week's OPM marathon we are back to the regular showings. 

Up first the preparation of the Cell tournament on Kai.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2016)

Goddamn I love the intro to Dragon Ball Z Kai Cell saga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2016)

Lol, Vegeto still being a dick.    Well 16 getting repaired is nice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2016)

Heh, did they skip the filler episode of when Goku was going for his driver's licence.  

And fools will be fools attacking Cell with garbage.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 10, 2016)

Humanity being stupidly cliché


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

OPM up now.  From the preview I think a few new characters are introduced.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Humanity being stupidly cliché



To quote DBZ Abridged "This is what happened when you have a dog in charge!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

Well that a Class A hero down.  So the fish with the crown is the big fish of the group.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

Talk about roiding up.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 11, 2016)

Lol naked transformation


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

What the hell, isn't this guy suppose to be helping out as a hero rather than do interview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

Iron Blooded Orphans up now.  More Gundam battles in space commence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

And that's how you take care of a garbage character like that.    But it cost a bother's life in the process. 

Lol, talk about being jealous.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 11, 2016)

Space funeral. Viking style


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

The feels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

So after a viking funeral it's humping time.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 11, 2016)

Mika


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

HxH now and more exam fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

Damn, Gon is being put through the ringer in this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

Interesting outcome for that match.  Gon wins yet is knocked out at the end. 

Shippuden up next.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 11, 2016)

Lol Gon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

That foreshadowing. 

And nice plan by Karin to get the hounds off her team's back.

Oh nice, another acid music video to watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2016)

One Piece now and more Thriller Bark fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

Usual night, up first Kai and more Cell Tournament fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2016)

A buffoon has entered the screen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2016)

OPM now and it's the cyborg vs the sea king.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 18, 2016)

Holy fuck Genos is one badass sidekick.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2016)

Damn talk about a savage beating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2016)

King of the Deep, Lord of the seas,  made a sea bitch in seconds.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 18, 2016)

Lol generic punch. He even even changed the freaking weather


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2016)

Saitama taking it in the pride and allowing the crowd to boo him while saving face with the other heroes that have fallen.  And ungrateful crowd for buying into that guy's crap. 

At least the there's one letter that thanks the guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2016)

IBO on now.  So more fighting or diplomacy in this episode.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 18, 2016)

Lol mika being so nonchalant


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2016)

Wait, how long was it since they bathed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2016)

Well damn, talk about ending up in an unwanted situations. 

HxH up next and more exam fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2016)

Shippuden on and tales of the frog sage I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2016)

Just reported by ToonamiFaithfull.com 



> *BREAKING: Toonami Will Now Start At Midnight Starting October 1*
> Posted by:
> 
> 
> As was just announced on their , Adult Swim is having its 8PM hour cut, which means Toonami is moving back to midnight after its brief shift to 11:30. This is unfortunate news, as we now have to wait a half hour longer for Toonami. But it’s not the end of the world, and we’re still getting three and a half hours of anime every week. Toonami’s still not going anywhere.



Well damn, I'm guess this change is happening for the entire weekly block but pushing Toonami back a half hour because of it.     I'm really hoping this is temporary and for the fall/winter holidays but I'm also guessing the PTC are dancing in the streets due to this time change.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2016)

Toonami Time.  

Up first more Cell fun in Kai.  The commencement of the Cell games begin.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 24, 2016)

So the guy was a toonami worker? R.I.P


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2016)

The voice of Zorak and Moltar passed away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2016)

Stupidity loves company and Mr. Satan has fools coming out of the wood work to assist him.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 24, 2016)

So we're wasteting this whole episode on Hercule's showboating?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2016)

Foxve said:


> So we're wasteting this whole episode on Hercule's showboating?



Pretty much.  I know Kai was suppose to cut down on the filler but I'm glad this one was kept. 

OPM up next and it seems we are coming to a close for the first season.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 25, 2016)

i understand that this adult swim so they can get away with a bit more than normal, but did u just hear mr satan say he won't blow his wad when he was talking about his 2nd pupil taking on cell?? LOL!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Well Tri-Star's Godzilla was just taken out by a green haired squirt.    Not surprised to be honest.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 25, 2016)

Still wondering what to do on the ground while Saitama has already scrubbed half of the invasion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

So the greatest challenge for the first season has appeared. 

IBO up next and more mecha fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Well talk about being in shitty situations.   So one girl is getting beaten up being mistaken for another and now there is a betrayal at hand.

Also the Gundam series and their masked men.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

This gundam show starting to grow on me


----------



## Foxve (Sep 25, 2016)

IBO is really getting good......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

HxH up now and a new arc I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Damn, the kung fu grip.   Well Gon is pissed off.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 25, 2016)

I feel so sorry for that arrow guy........


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

I see on the internet dissing hxh right now on the internet at this point I can never tell troll or opinion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Foxve said:


> I feel so sorry for that arrow guy........



Yeah, but at least it'll be a while before this sentiment comes true.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I see on the internet dissing hxh right now on the internet at this point I can never tell troll or opinion



Is it happening on other forums? 

Anyway, Shippuden up next and more tales of the pervy Sage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

The fuck is this music video.    Wow, I mean wow.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 25, 2016)

Why does Toonami allow these sucky music videos to be aired? They're always so sucky and not in a good way, have really bad music, and are generally badly animated. What is the point?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 25, 2016)

one punch man only has another episode or 2 left & it'll be done, right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> one punch man only has another episode or 2 left & it'll be done, right?



Yup then JoJo will be taking over I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Shippuden done up next One Piece. 

More Thriller Barkc action and if I recall the Straw Hats are behind the eight ball in the previous episode.   Also after the block finishes up with Parasyte which I believe is also coming close to finishing up it's rerun. 

Really hoping another Sentai Films series is shown, probably a mecha like Muv Luv or Majestic Prince.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 25, 2016)

question: do any of u see a problem with my avatar or think it violates a forum rule? i'm asking because i got an avatar warning about it from a mod yesterday. i've had this avatar for a long time & never had anything said about it so i don't understand or see why it's all of a sudden a problem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Depends on where you post.  I don't mind it but I think it teeters on the NSFW image rules where it might need to be placed under a spoiler tag.  Also depends on where you post.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is it happening on other forums?
> 
> Anyway, Shippuden up next and more tales of the pervy Sage.




Its happening on the 4chan discussion so this is why I can't tell if real or not lmao.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Depends on where you post.  I don't mind it but I think it teeters on the NSFW image rules where it might need to be placed under a spoiler tag.  Also depends on where you post.


yea, they said it kind of NSFW , so i changed it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Hmm, wouldn't know. 

Also wondering with the schedule change occurring with Adult Swim how much will viewership be affected due to it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2016)

Forgot this was the episode that Shinichi gets laid. 

Anyway, see you next week.  Probably..... have an Anime/SyFy convention to go to that's going start this Friday and last this Sunday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!   As you have noticed this block is now starting 30 minutes later than it's previous airings.  

Up first the real commencement of the Cell tournament.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2016)

Hmm, interesting JoJo promo.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 2, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, interesting JoJo promo.



IKR? 

That episode with the bugs going down her throat at the research lab is still damn creepy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2016)

OPM up next.  I think some underlings Saitama has to deal with in this episode before meeting the main dude of the invading group.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Yo.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2016)

IBO now and last episode ended in betrayal everywhere.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

THAT JOJO PROMO WAS MAD LIT


----------



## Foxve (Oct 2, 2016)

A character is having doubts and flashbacks right before a fight breaks out........Red flags.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2016)

Another character death in IBO. 

Up next HxH and the search for a friend.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 2, 2016)

Fumitan......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2016)

Shippuden now and the beginning of the Pain arc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh shit the episodes when naruto is good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2016)

One Piece up now and more Thriller Bark fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Well tonight is the end of season one for OPM and next week is the premier of JoJo.
So up first is Kai with Goku and Cell still going at it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Hmm, a game review.    How long ago was the last one may I ask?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Foxve (Oct 9, 2016)

All these years and the epicness of Dragonball Z fights still get to me...........


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

This fight is crazy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Heh, Cell with still tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

I love cell and buy saga so much


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Has dbz Kai buu saga have a dub version yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Cliffhanger ending for Kai.

Up next last episode for season one of OPM.  Really looking forward to season two when it airs in the future.  Also wondering how the audience will take to JoJo next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Kid Emperor has metal spider legs out of his backpack.  Where have I seen that before.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Damn last episode then its Jojo next weekend.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 9, 2016)

Lol saitama gets wacked to the moon and jumps back like nothing happened


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Very awesome season one boss fight.    So JoJo next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Welp looks like the assholes come late to the party. 

This scene.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 9, 2016)

Guess that guy's more then just a pretty face. Hope Saitama wrecks him next season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

IBO now.  Let's see how the loss of a secondary character is dealt with but first they must escape the situation they are in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Man the double crossing in this episode.   Well at least one has honor in this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

My fucking allergies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Time for Tekkadan to take the stage.  Let's see how that goes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know anybody names


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Hmm, are we seeing another Relena Peacecraft in the making. 

HxH up next.  More at the assassin's lands.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 9, 2016)

Kudelia seems to have gotten the oomph she needed from last weeks episode. 

Did she blackmail the fat guy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Kudelia seems to have gotten the oomph she needed from last weeks episode.
> 
> Did she blackmail the fat guy?



Hmm, well despite being a pawn in her family she probably has some pull with her name though going from last week's episode I wouldn't be surprised if she something of that stature.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Lol, this type of training.   Damn, all that weight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Well damn what Gon will not go through for a friend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Wendy's sound fire right now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Shippuden up now and about time for some Pain.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

My favorite fucking arc ever 
Pain arc


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm mad they don't play the openings


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Love pain so much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

Megalomania at it's best.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2016)

One Piece now and more Thriller Bark fun.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 9, 2016)

I have the funimation app. So I watch one piece on it instead of Toonami. I'm in the marineford war part now. By this time next year we won't even be there. One piece is a awesome anime but the pacing sucks ass..........


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Foxve said:


> I have the funimation app. So I watch one piece on it instead of Toonami. I'm in the marineford war part now. By this time next year we won't even be there. One piece is a awesome anime but the pacing sucks ass..........




I've seen one piece like a thousand times. Sucks we only get an episode once a week.

It seriously took water 7/enes lobby the first two or three years of toonami being back to finish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Night guys see you next week excited for jojo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Premier night as JoJo takes it's turn on the block but first some Cell fun in Dragon Ball Kai.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Lets get it


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Vegeta actually likeable rn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

And now comes the time for another character to take center stage.  Sadly we know who it is and what happens after.  Potential wasted.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Every time I watch dbz I wanna play a dbz game.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

One of the few times Vegeta says he's no match for an opponent......


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Fuck happened to samurai jack n flcl


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

Interesting. Another intruder huh? Wonder who it is......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh, an upcoming special event for Toonami next month. 

And it looks like what the father started the son must finish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

To be fair I liked buu saga gohan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Goku u fucking ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> To be fair I liked buu saga gohan.



Mystic Gohan, yes I remember that power form.  I was at an impression that the Cell saga and parts of the Buu saga was suppose to be the passing of the torch but was nixed, then the nerfing happens.   Amazed Nerf hasn't contact Toei and asked for Gohan as their spokesman.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

Watching your son get punched repeatedly in the face with a smile on yours........

Goku may be a badass fighter, but he certainly isn't winning any father of the year awards


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Watching your son get punched repeatedly in the face with a smile on yours........
> 
> Goku may be a badass fighter, but he certainly isn't winning any father of the year awards



May be so, but at least Goku isn't at the level of parenting of Gendo, Medusa, or Ragyo. 

JoJo on now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mystic Gohan, yes I remember that power form.  I was at an impression that the Cell saga and parts of the Buu saga was suppose to be the passing of the torch but was nixed, then the nerfing happens.   Amazed Nerf hasn't contact Toei and asked for Gohan as their spokesman.




Wwe writing tbh


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 16, 2016)

Pt. 1 Jojo's on Toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

And here comes the animal abuse.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Dio an asshole yet so sexy


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

12:00 DBZ Kai 90 (of 159)(Ongoing series)
>The Opening Round Is Concluded! Goku's Moment of Decision!
12:30 JoJo`s Bizzare Adventure 1 (out of 26)
>Dio the Invader
1:00 Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans 18 (out of 25)
>Voice
1:30 Hunter X Hunter 24(out of 148) 
>The × Zoldyck × Family
2:00 Naruto Shitpuden 129 (of ∞)(Ongoing series) 
>Honored Sage Mode!
2:30 One Piece 365 (of ∞)(Ongoing series) 
>Luffy Is the Enemy! The Ultimate Zombie vs. The Straw Hat Crew
3:00 One-Punch Man 1 (out of 12)
>Strongest Man
Week 229 of Toonami
>
FLCL SEASON 2 & 3 COMING TO TOONAMI(2017)

>
DBZ Kai: 70 more weeks
JoJo`s Bizzare Adventure : 25 more weeks
Gundum:IBO: 9 more weeks
Hunter X Hunter: 125 more weeks
Naruto Shippuden:--
One Piece: --
>Ratings for 10/8
12:00 DBZ:Kai: 1,412,000
12:30 One Punch Man: 1,275,000
1:00 Gundum:IBO: 1,016,000
1:30 HxH: 1,001,000
2:00 Naruto Shitpuddin: 934,000
2:30 One Piece: 785,000
3:00 One Punch Man: 641,000


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

Jo Jo gets stronger i'm assuming? Cause right now he looks like a complete pussy and even whine's like one


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Jo Jo gets stronger i'm assuming? Cause right now he looks like a complete pussy and even whine's like one


Its only first episode give it some time


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 16, 2016)

Dat elbow is literally something that effected me most from media. It's so brutal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, poor Danny got incinerated.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Safe to say jojo will be an american success.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

IBO now.  More mecha battle madness I'm hoping continues in this episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

I have no idea what's going on in this show.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Safe to say jojo will be an american success.


Hopefully. The european background should help (like it did for series like FMA) but I feel season one being more story and rivalry oriented might take sometime. Where as seasons 2 and 3 probably would be smash hits in America IMO especially season 3.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Hmm, the second coming of Relena Peacecraft but with not that much blow back from the character traits.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

Damn go Kudelia 



WhatADrag said:


> Its only first episode give it some time



True but I haven't seen a main be such a wimp in a good while.....


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Hopefully. The european background should help (like it did for series like FMA) but I feel season one being more story and rivalry oriented might take sometime. Where as seasons 2 and 3 probably would be smash hits in America IMO especially season 3.


I feel like the show being on toonami and dio being in part 1 makes everything great. Yeah it will get better but I never realized how good this first ep was.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

I knew that Blonde guy was the masked guy. Still trying to figure out how he managed to be in two places at once though. A body double?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh this character.   Her personality is a bit quirky.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

I miss mitchiko to hatchin


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

This show got gay outta nowhere


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Holy shit, why does this scene remind me of the volyball scene from Top Gun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

I miss parasyte too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

That's just making it worse.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

Mika holding his women


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

HxH now.  So I'm taking it they are confronting the mom from last week's episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

H
Goat
H


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Just realizes the first black character shown in the show is a servant lmao


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

Getting your ass kicked by a little girl


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

One kill per day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Damn, talk about hitting someone's pride.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Heh, the father being the voice of reason in that assassin family.   Talk about an over protective mother.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2016)

Creepy ass family


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Killua dad a bro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Shippuden up next and more Pain.    Wondering if they are going to play another music video during it's commercial break.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Time for some fire naruto.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shippuden up next and more Pain.    Wondering if they are going to play another music video during it's commercial break.


Did they last week?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Powerful episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Did they last week?



Hmm, can't recall.  

So that frog has seen better days.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Cut out all the filler and make a naruto Kai.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

He ugly as shit now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Ah sage mode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

One piece time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

One Piece now and more Thriller Bark fun.    What is it with Nami attracting all the weird ones.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Hmm, wondering if this is the episode we get the attempted Straw Hat gestalt mode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Love that one piece opening


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

This arc is so fitting since its October.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Hmm, didn't know Nick Nolte had a series in the works.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Kai and the more Gohan vs Cell fun.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 23, 2016)

Goku's a dick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

The rise of Gohan before the nerf in the time skip.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

Fuck the cubs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Well that's one way of trying to draw out one's power through anger.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm only strong when I'm mad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Hmm, so it's a Gundam marathon next week then.   Well I don't mind but I'd wish they would do one for one of the longer running series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

Nobody watching that marathon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

So how long does Gohan get beaten up in this series compared to the original DBZ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

Goku u piece of fucking shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

Jojo up next


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

Full op


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 23, 2016)

The fuck am I watching?! Not sure I can take this anime series...yet I'm also interested in where this could go.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 23, 2016)

Gets tossed off the 2nd floor to the 1st then he just walks it off. Well shit......


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

Speed wagon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

And JoJo makes short work of those three.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Well damn Dio almost died right there.  Well now he sees what that mask can do. 

And it looks like Dio's plan has been figured out. 

Anyway, IBO next.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 23, 2016)

Dimezanime88 said:


> The fuck am I watching?! Not sure I can take this anime series...yet I'm also interested in where this could go.



I feel the same. Just hoping it isn't a let down like M & H or Tenchi Muyo GXP.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Really, they are trying to make Kudelia the next Relena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

Too drunk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Holy shit, talk about putting your body on the line for such a bat shit crazy plan.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 23, 2016)

Lol nose bleed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

So is this the Amuro/Char team up for this series.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 23, 2016)

Mika


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Mecha violence, mecha battles, and mecha deaths, what more can you ask for from a Gundam series.   Also the Barbatos model kit is fun to build.  

HxH up now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Such a dangerous slight of hand game the Butler wants to play.   And the stakes are high as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

So start of a new arc in the next episode of HxH then. 

Up next Shippuden and more J-man vs Pain.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 23, 2016)

Another acid trip video......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Well J-man just learn not to turn you back on an opponent the hard way. 

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you the Six Paths of Pain.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

Passed out drunk at hxh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

One Piece now and more Thriller Bark fun.   Currently the Straw Hat crew have to deal with Oars. 

Block closes out with OPM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2016)

Well that's another wedding crashed.   Poor Lola though, just got frag for trying to help Nami escape.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2016)

So tonight is the IBO marathon and the regular schedule returns next week along with the Intruder special event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2016)

Honestly, how do music videos like I just saw now get green lit.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 1, 2016)

How many episodes long is IBO? I only watch it on toonami, but I've seen on my funimation app that it's been updating it with new episodes......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2016)

Foxve said:


> How many episodes long is IBO? I only watch it on toonami, but I've seen on my funimation app that it's been updating it with new episodes......



The first season which is airing on Toonami is 25 episodes.  The second season has it up to episode 31 with still more to come.  Chances are the second season will probably consist of another 24-25 episodes which could make it a 50 episode series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!! 

Ok, so tonight is also the start of the Intruder 3 special event and since we are on daylights savings we fall back an hour so a special is being shown later in the block due to it.  

Up first Kai and more Gohan/Cell fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Welp Tom meets the moon worm/Dragon for the next episode and an android miscalculates on having a bomb in him in Kai.  

And there goes the head.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 6, 2016)

Lol Mr. Satan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

That cameraman is wise beyond his years.  

And now comes a scene we've seen before in the original series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Well Cell get's his wish next episode and boy it's going to be fun to watch. 

Up next JoJo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Dio's plan has gone to shambles. Wow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Holy shit, damn what a kill.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 6, 2016)

Well that was curiously badass........

IBO up next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Dio lives. 

Up next mecha madness in Gundam Iron Blooded Orphans.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 6, 2016)

I still can't take this show and it's acting and action seriously...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

They made it to Earth yes, but now it's time to see who survives.

And it looks like Frankenstein monster is about to be created.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 6, 2016)

Scared to eat fish?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Crap, talk about having your arm twisted into doing something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Poor Biscuit.  And the crazed wench is back.  

Up next a new arc for HxH.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like we're going to be in for a interesting episode next week on IBO.

Oh yay, another recap episode for HxH.  Can't they just skip these. Nothing gets lost by it.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow, didn't know it was a recap episode. 

Hmm, how many recap episodes does this series have by the way. 

So we get an anime film to end the block tonight which is fine since we get an hour back later on.  Also happy to see Sentai Filmworks getting a title back on the block even if it's for a short time.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm just starting to realize that even though Naruto ended, we still weren't told how Nagato or even Tobi were able to put copies of the Rinnagan into dead corpses.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

I forgot this was the episode where the feels come heavy at the end.   Honestly this death is right up there with the Gun x Sword episode on where a brother dies and is reunited with his deceased wife. 

Next up One Piece and hopefully a humorous episode to ease this melancholy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Lol, this episode.   Crew docking.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 6, 2016)

Lol Robin


----------



## Foxve (Nov 6, 2016)

Mother fucking Sanji


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Ok, with daylights saving it's an hour back so we get an anime film to watch after this. 

Oh shit, Kuma.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 6, 2016)

Gotta be honest. Don't think I'll be able to stay awake through this movie. It doesn't end till 3:30 

Sorry guys. Night


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

My sleeping habits are a bit screwed so I'll be up most of tonight to give some feedback on this film.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Well, that a bad way of meeting a creature like that on a bridge.  And another character is introduced. 

Also, is that Hagg's voice I hear for the MC girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2016)

Such a bittersweet film.  So the premise of it all was learning to let go and move on for those that have passed.  Very interesting take on also trying to find a way to bring back the dead and a far away land that was shown to have been pillaged by those wanting power.

Anyway, see you next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

Second night of The Intruder event and now more Cell/Gohan fun of DB Kai.  From last week, Cell decided to push Gohan's button, lets see how that goes tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

How cute, the moon worm brought a friend. :ho Damn, more portions of the base is being revealed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Gohan taking charge and look GOAT.  Sadly this has been forgotten further in the series and even into the new ones as well. 

JoJo up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Hmm, so it would seem JoJo has learn to kill zombies and eventually a vampire.    And the animal cruelty still continues on this series.   Poor horses. 

Up next IBO and the return of the crazy chick.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 13, 2016)

The series is starting to peak my interest......

IBO next. Think we left off last time during a hostile moment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Damn talk about a certain flag being raised.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 13, 2016)

Lol standing in a straight line like that. If that gun was stronger it would have been a multi kill. 

Women reminds me of the Captain Ginyu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Man that woman really likes her formations.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Poor Biscuit. 

HxH up next and I'm trying to remember which arc that's starting.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh man Biscuit


----------



## Foxve (Nov 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor Biscuit.
> 
> HxH up next and I'm trying to remember which arc that's starting.



It's the tower one


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor Biscuit.
> 
> HxH up next and I'm trying to remember which arc that's starting.



Yeah, Biscuit's death flags were high this and last episodes. Seeing him die after his hand slipped thru Orga's.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 13, 2016)

"Oh well, can't win them all" Killua


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Hmm, so the boys are fighting for their cash.   Heh, over 200 million spent in that amount of time on snacks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Lol, so much for a one hit knockout.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Shippuden now and how will the loss of a character be dealt with here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

here from ufc


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty much knew that Sasuke and Itachi would end up fighting but for the longest time I thought that Kisame and Naruto would eventually have their one on one due their partners being the finesse in battle while those two represented the brute force in their fighting styles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

kisame went out so lame lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh look, a wild Tobi has appeared.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

Tobi lmao


----------



## Foxve (Nov 13, 2016)

Wacka-mole-jutsu


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

why is this over so early


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Shippuden done and that was some interesting Tobi fun. 

One Piece up next and Kuma was making a visit from last episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shippuden done and that was some interesting Tobi fun.
> 
> One Piece up next and Kuma was making a visit from last episode.


how u been bro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> how u been bro



Been doing fine.  Just doing my usual Toonami postings and then you'll probably see me again on Monday and/or Tuesday for Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

love this scene


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Been doing fine.  Just doing my usual Toonami postings and then you'll probably see me again on Monday and/or Tuesday for Raw and Smackdown.


you gotta be in monday tuesday saturday and sunday
its ss week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

Girl you just bit off more than you can chew with this one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

kuma>>>>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

OPM on now and it's the experiment takes on Saitama with a mission for the early sales. 

Anyway see you guys next week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

switched to cartoon west


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Continuation of the Intruder event but first Kai and more Cell vs Gohan fun. 
Now that Gohan is on full blast mode, let's see how Cell handles this enraged child monster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

Lol, Cell powers up and gets at least a hit in.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 20, 2016)

Gohan cleaning house with cell 

Lol pixie Sarah


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

Lol, so Sarah is now the Navi.    You know there's going to be a "Hey, listen" joking incoming soon.  

As for the current situation on Kai, Cell asked for this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

Welcome back 18 and goodbye perfect Cell. 

Up next more adventures with JoJo and the gang.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 20, 2016)

Alright I'll admit it. I'm starting to like this show......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

Man the action of JoJo gets insane to watch.  

Up next more mecha mayhem in IBO.   Though Biscuit is now gone.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 20, 2016)

IBO up next. Last time we left off with Biscuit stuck under a tank......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

And with that yell, they just lost one of their brains of the group.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 20, 2016)

Wait how'd she get away? Did I missed a scene?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Wait how'd she get away? Did I missed a scene?



If I recall two of her subordinates had to drag her ass off before revenge could be taken.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy shit, Frankenstein is about to unleash his monster unto the battlefield.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 20, 2016)

Orga was pretty down in the dumps. Out of all the deaths so far, Biscuit's death was the most impactful this season for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

sup


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> Orga was pretty down in the dumps. Out of all the deaths so far, Biscuit's death was the most impactful this season for me.



No doubt, while Mikazuki is Orga's weapon Biscuit was Orga's right and brain trust of the group.  But damn that scene with Mika confronting Orga on what to do next, he just gave Mika license to savage the battlefield the next time he gets into the Barbatos. 

Anyway, HxH up now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

So dime store Gin and Zangeif ate it against out two heroes.   Well they reached floor 200 then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2016)

So a bit of a backstory of Itachi and Sasuke before their fated fight on this Shippuden episode.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall two of her subordinates had to drag her ass off before revenge could be taken.



I still can't see how they got her without fighting Mika though. Pretty sure in the last scene from last week mika had her on the ground pined in some kind of scissors like weapon right before the credits started.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!   More Intruder event fun but first DBZ Kai and Cell getting his ass handed to him by Gohan.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 27, 2016)

Cell is such a sore loser


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh that's right Cell went into bomb mode last episode.   Well that's what happens when you play around.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 27, 2016)

From watching your son get his ass beat, to blowing up three off your friends without giving them notice.
 Goku is such a massive dick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Well at least Krillin got a girl out of all this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

So Tom gets a new ship, Sarah gets a new body, and a Dune worm is now a crew member.    Well ok.  

Cell comes back and his first act is to take out Trunks of all people.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

None of this shit is making sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Hmm, Cell's back in perfect form and Vegeta just cost Gohan one of his arms.   Well things come to head next week.

Up next JoJo and more outlandish moves.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

jojo time


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

Everyone talking weird.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

Jojo and it's love for pop and rock stars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

What in the world?  Damn that kid is scared as sin.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm liking this show. Even though it tends to be overdramatic at times.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

JoJo done for tonight, up next IBO. 

Last week Orga pretty much given Mikazuki license to savage the field, will this week lead to some bloody retribution.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

"Pull the strings!"  

Man talk about manipulating the situation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Catra: "Let's duel"
Mikazuki: "Fuck your duel"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

this bitch eyebrows


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Jeez, does anyone ever heard of the word retreat.  Man, Catra lost whatever dignity she had when she issued that duel and ended up in a slaughter.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 27, 2016)

Mika went apeshit........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

HxH now and more on the Heaven's Arena battles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Mika went apeshit........



Orga pretty much let his demon off the leash last episode with that discussion at the end.   Not surprised Mikazuki would start his terror tour early.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Shippuden now and more of the tales of the Uchiha brothers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

Uchichas are so dope


----------



## Foxve (Nov 27, 2016)

Lol crazy Itachi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Shippuden done for the night, up next One Piece and more Thriller Bark fun.   So last we saw the Straw Hats are taking on a Moria-infused Oars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2016)

Well looks like Luffy tasted some of the shadowroids.  

OPM to finish out the block.


----------



## Marco (Nov 28, 2016)

Is there a Marco Polo thread in here? Couldn't find one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Well the Intruder event is over with Tom getting a new ship and Sarah getting a new body. 

Anyway, up first Kai and the return of Perfect Cell, so let's see how Gohan and co deals with it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm, so it was a game review this week and it was on the Attack on Titan series.  

Also Gohan the strongest now until the Buu saga and then the nerfing begins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

Well fry you overconfident bastard.    Well that's it for Cell.

Up now JoJo and will a friend make the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2016)

The fuck am I still watching? This dude was cut in half, gave up his life force, and was still alive?!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2016)

Btw, they should re-run Code Geass and Death Note.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

Well this series went above and beyond the shock value when it has a woman eat her own child.   So JoJo gains some allies in this episode after a loss of a friend.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 4, 2016)

Team Jojo loses a member......

IBO next


----------



## Foxve (Dec 4, 2016)

Sucks that they aren't making a second season of AOT......



Dimezanime88 said:


> Btw, they should re-run Code Geass and Death Note.



As well as outlaw star and s-cryed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

IBO now and the consequences of fighting being shown.  Such an intense show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

Such an intense episode. Holy shit let's sacrifice who we can in order to get the old man into the city.  And looks like Season 1 ends next week with a main event worth watching I'm hoping.  

HxH up next.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 4, 2016)

I can tell that the next episode is gonna be good....


----------



## Foxve (Dec 4, 2016)

Risking your life to train. Lol gon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

Heh, so starting a new arc then. 

HxH done, up next more family "fun" in Shippuden.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 4, 2016)

Feels weird/semi-interesting watching Naruto when we all know it has been over for about two years.....


----------



## Foxve (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow that opening was way too short


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

So the brothers fighting still continues.  Forgot how many episodes til this match is resolved though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

Shippuden done for tonight, up next the adventures of the shadow-roided Luffy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2016)

OPM repeats to close the block.  Heh, it's the one that has Saitama trying to keep up with his hero quotas.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Sucks that they aren't making a second season of AOT......
> 
> 
> 
> As well as outlaw star and s-cryed



Agreed on S-cryed. Outlaw Star I did my own rerun of it recently, so not sure if I'd be interested if Toonami did it.


Foxve said:


> Wow that opening was way too short



Yea, I was excited thinking they were going to play the whole thing since that opening is actually dope.smh


----------



## Foxve (Dec 4, 2016)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Agreed on S-cryed. Outlaw Star I did my own rerun of it recently, so not sure if I'd be interested if Toonami did it.



Truth be told, I never saw all of Outlaw star. Just remembered small bits of I think the first 2 or 3 episodes and some of the last episode on that April fools day special......




> Yea, I was excited thinking they were going to play the whole thing since that opening is actually dope.smh



Yeah, they cut it really short as compared to the other times. You can see the opening clip in the other spead up ones of J-man vs Pain. In this last one we only got the slow beginning part and nothing else


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Truth be told, I never saw all of Outlaw star. Just remembered small bits of I think the first 2 or 3 episodes and some of the last episode on that April fools day special......
> 
> Yeah, they cut it really short as compared to the other times. You can see the opening clip in the other spead up ones of J-man vs Pain. In this last one we only got the slow beginning part and nothing else



Outlaw Star might be a bit outdated now, but for me it was a lot to do with the nostalgia and the characters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2016)

Hmm, looks like next year we get DB Super and Gundam Unicorn included to the block.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, looks like next year we get DB Super and Gundam Unicorn included to the block.



We're not getting IBO's second season? Loving that show so far......

Really looking forward to Dragon ball Super's dub


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice to hear super is coming to toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!! 

So tonight we start a new arc for Kai I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

And thus Mr. Satan takes credit where credit is not deserved.  Well from the looks of it at least Krillin got the girl, for the time being.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Goku not trying to raise his kid.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Kid Goku voiced by Luffy lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

And with that wish Krillin made sure he has a wife in the near future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

If I recall, didn't Kai originally ended here due to some legal problems with OST used or did that occur earlier during it run in Japan.  

Anyway JoJo up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Well so much for the talking dog.   So Dio's wanting more minions.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 11, 2016)

A main villain fight episode? Hopefully Dio doesn't die in just one


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd sleep with Dio


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2016)

Somehow these people remain alive when their whole body has been destroyed...the fuck??


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

That artery part was uneasy.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2016)

Does that clown need to give the play by play on everything that Jo Jo does?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Well the action scene don't disappoint to say the least.   Man these guys take it to another level.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

JoJo done.  

Up next IBO.  I think it's the last episode for season one and it'll be a while til season two so by next year Gundam Unicorn will be taking it's place.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 11, 2016)

Really hoping Dio isn't dead yet......


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

I believe this is IBO final episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

IBO opening go hard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

I heard Toonami is getting DBZ Kai buu saga and DBS  back to back for the block next month.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Man the betrayals in this series. 

Well at least we are getting some good mecha battles in this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Holy shit, Mika going all out for this battle.   Damn, I doubt that eye will ever by the same again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Damn, Kudelia channeling her inner Relena while Mikazuki channeling his inner Heero.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 11, 2016)

Glad tekkaden won. I still feel bad for the blonde guys friends who he betrayed though.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Will be looking forward to season 2 when they decide to air it.  

Again the backstabbing in this series.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 11, 2016)

Mika  

Really hope they air IBO's second season once it's dubbed on toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Mika with his personal harem. 

HxH up now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Just finished a final


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Hmm, Hisoka on the ropes at the moment.   Though it would seem he knows something is afoot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

HxH done for tonight.

Shippuden next and more of the brothers Uchiha fight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

I want a Naruto Kai.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

New one piece movie!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Well welcome back Oro.  Wondering if he was truly gone.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Itachi so cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

And like that Oro goes back to being sealed. 

Well it would seem Itachi has other motives in this fight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

It seems like every fight tonight has had some Narrator.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Time for One Goat.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2016)

Wait JoJo is on Toonami now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Wait JoJo is on Toonami now?


Yeah Part 1 is almost over with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Shippuden over.

Up next One Piece and I think the abilities of the Shadow-roid Luffy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

How long have we been in this arc?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Zoro such a badass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Luffy looking like Brock Lesnar


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Heh, Moria was kicking ass now is getting his orge riding ass handed to him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

Well One Piece is done for tonight.

OPM up to close out the block. 

Just a reminder that the Sat. showing for the 24th and 31st will be marathons on JoJo and Kai.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well One Piece is done for tonight.
> 
> OPM up to close out the block.
> 
> Just a reminder that the Sat. showing for the 24th and 31st will be marathons on JoJo and Kai.



Then is the seventh when Buu saga and DBS appear?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Then is the seventh when Buu saga and DBS appear?



Yes along with Unicorn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes along with Unicorn.


What's that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's that?



Gundam Unicorn.  It's taking IBO's place as the mecha series on the block.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Gundam Unicorn.  It's taking IBO's place as the mecha series on the block.


Is it the OVA?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is it the OVA?



The Tv series I think.  It's 22 episodes compared the the OVA's 7.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

Tonight we get a double JoJo episode but next year starts Super and Unicorn.    Also the next two weeks are scheduled for marathons so repeats until January.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

So tonight's episode is Trunks cleaning house in his own time.  

Also Mr. Satan being Mr. Satan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

I thought tonight was the marathon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Trunks in they ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Next week my friend.  Tonight it's the regular showing but with two JoJo's for the price of one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Ok in then.

I never watch the marathons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

So that's it for all the androids in Trunk's time.   So starting January it's double Dragon Balls as Kai and Super air plus mecha fun with Gundam Unicorn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Why are they showing a filler arc with past arcs like the series is over?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

I though Kai goes up to the Buu saga. 

Anyway, dual JoJo's up next.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

I think Buu saga for Kai was made last year. Cell Saga been out a few years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

That's the worst op cut I've ever seen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Heh, Dio just refuses to die.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Dio the man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Dio thinking with his head


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Welp so much for the honeymoon.   And Dio is making his move for a new body.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 18, 2016)

Why and how is he still alive??


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Why and how is he still alive??


He's a vampire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Damn two new episodes of JoJo tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Dio is a specialized vampire I think.  Though I'm guessing a stake to the heart will not do with him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Joseph lived a shitty life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Again, so much for the honeymoon.   Well at least JoJo out went swinging.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Dio just floating in the air.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

An thus the first JoJo has passed. 

And a new JoJo shall take his place in the near future.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Joseph sound like number 1.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

A new JoJo has appeared it would seem.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

SPEEDWAGON NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Well damn the killings don't stop in this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Holy shit, that implication.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 18, 2016)

The racist undertones...smh They committed to history huh...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Dat racism.   And the news of Speedwagon has been passed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Powerful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

The hell, a Tommy gun.   Well that was quick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

JoJo done for tonight.  

Up next HxH.  Hisoka was in sort of a pickle last episode so will tonight he find a way out of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Hisoka being a boss.L  Oh a wild Machi has appeared.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

She sexy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Heh so we're starting a new arc featuring the Phantom Troop.   Should be interesting. 

Anyway, HxH over up next Shippuden.  The battle of the brothers has ended last episode so let's see the ramifications for tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

I like this ending song.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Shippuden done for the night.  Up next One Piece.

More Oars/Moria fun as Luffy has to face the duo without the shadowroids.  

Then the block finishes off with One Punch Man.   Remember that the next two weeks are going to be marathons so see you guys next year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

CLASSIC ONE PIECE OPENING


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Is it THAT episode?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Well damn, Oars took that beating.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Nah its not that episode but this episode pretty good too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Welp so much for Oars backbone.  

So where is Moria.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Moria's voice actor is really good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2016)

And we have to wait til next year to see the conclusion. 

One Punch Man to close out the block.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Switched over to Cartoon west. Time to rewatch the block.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

I swear people are so obsessed with the Cena/Nexus shit.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow now Toonami is filled with Anime I actually care about


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 31, 2016)

Wishing this thread a Happy New Year.  

Just a reminder that tonight's block will be a marathon to end the year and next week's block will be the start of some new series to look forward to.  So see you guys next week.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone know what's going on on Toonami right now? Some kinda music video was just playing...

Edit: Nevermind, found it:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Anyone know what's going on on Toonami right now? Some kinda music video was just playing...
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, found it:



Interesting.    So going from the premise of the music video it would seem the little girl is probably the last survivor of an Earth that a satellite collided with and her father constructed a space ship and machine that would keep her alive as much as possible without her using up to much energy.  So she's alone in her virtual made world but pretty much understands why it is the way it is then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2017)

Hmm, they are showing DB Super right now.    It's not even on the Toonami block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow, Mr. Satan not that bad a guy.   So Goku just made ChiChi happy with that and he can train without any problems. Holy shit, the news of Goku in the money travels fast.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first the "premier" of Dragon Ball Super.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2017)

Happy new year guys! Time for Dragonball super!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

New year new toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2017)

Interesting thing was that this episode was shown a few hours earlier for some reason.   I thought they would have kept shown the Buu Saga of Kai.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

At least goku voice still accurate


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting thing was that this episode was shown a few hours earlier for some reason.   I thought they would have kept shown the Buu Saga of Kai.


They've shown dbz at 8 then back at 10:30 for the last few yars


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

wait why did I post this here?!  was i drunk?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They've shown dbz at 8 then back at 10:30 for the last few yars



I know but it's been with the past week's episode for those that missed it and wanted to catch up.  Was surprised they aired Super which was suppose to premier on Toonami but I don't mind.  Still will watch both times.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2017)

Holy shit! He can cut a planet in half by tapping his finger?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2017)

Ah Videl, the reason of Gohan's nerf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

College Gohan>>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2017)

Skin care is some serious shit in the DB verse.    Look at those prices.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

if goten is voiced by the same actress why does goten still sound so different


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2017)

DB Super
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2017)

Lol Goku running off again to train


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

BUU Saga I love this saga so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah Videl, the reason of Gohan's nerf.



Training or a woman. If you could only have one, which would it be?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2017)

So we are getting the extended version of Battle of Gods for Super.  

Anyway, Kai Final Chapters is next.  We get to see the young Videl and adventures of the teenage Gohan.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2017)

Goku will always be a complete dick for what he did to king Kai.......


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2017)

Buu saga beginning on Kai.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Damn I thought gohan was in college.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Well those goes the grading curve if going by Gohan's scores on entering high school. 

Hmm, Gundam Unicorn commercial.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Damn at this rate we won't see buu until what....? Summer?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Gohan a fraud for not fucking both of these two at once.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn at this rate we won't see buu until what....? Summer?


Probably.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Damn. 

Hercule took Gohan victory.
Gohan took Hercules daughter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn at this rate we won't see buu until what....? Summer?



Well going from the episode guide, it's about 4 to 5 episodes til the tournament.  So probably late spring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

The new JoJo in action guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Well that was an interesting back and forth fight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Hopefully we get part 3


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2017)

Liking this Jojo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Nazis!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Roundabout so classic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

JoJo done for the night.

Up next the premier of Gundam Unicorn.  Hmm, wondering if it'll be as good as IBO.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> JoJo done for the night.
> 
> Up next the premier of Gundam Unicorn.  Hmm, wondering if it'll be as good as IBO.



Same here. Also hoping that when the 2nd season of IBO is fully dubbed that it airs on toonami as well


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

How a death happen in the first 40 seconds


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

This opening>>>>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Well shit there went the peace.   Damn, how many lives lost in that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Why is this a hour long ova edited into 30 mins?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is this a hour long ova edited into 30 mins?



They are airing the TV series which is 22 episode long.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are airing the TV series which is 22 episode long.


oh okay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Hmm, were those new Zaku designs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

How is it we've had this thread since April and only have 19 pages


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Activity varies from time to time.  The thread used to be very active when Toonami was brought back but has slowed considerably.

Anyway, so tonight's Gundam episode was boy meets girl and next week is boy pilots Gudam. 

HxH up next.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2017)

Well the first episode was OK I guess. I'll give it like 3 more to catch my eye


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2017)

I just realized, we never got Samurai Jack last year


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Activity varies from time to time.  The thread used to be very active when Toonami was brought back but has slowed considerably.
> 
> Anyway, so tonight's Gundam episode was boy meets girl and next week is boy pilots Gudam.
> 
> HxH up next.


Wish I was here for prime NF.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Foxve said:


> I just realized, we never got Samurai Jack last year


We'll get that and a new FLCL soon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Foxve said:


> I just realized, we never got Samurai Jack last year


I just found out it comes on the 14th


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Holy shit, Killua is pissed.   Man the guy messed with the wrong kid.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2017)

HxH is such a good manga/anime. Why does the author have to go on hiatus so much....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Naruto Shippuden: Tales of the Uchiha is now.   Anyway, looks like we are getting more of the Uchiha lore tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2017)

A new Fooly Cooly? How's that going to work after the ending to the first season?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Foxve said:


> A new Fooly Cooly? How's that going to work after the ending to the first season?


Idk but there are two more seasons happening this year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Foxve said:


> A new Fooly Cooly? How's that going to work after the ending to the first season?



Well not surprised.  A lot of anime series that have been out for years are getting continuations in one way or another.  Full Metal Panic is getting another season, Saiyuki Reload is being continued in Saiyuki Reload Blast, the original Tenchi Ova is getting another release, Code Geass is getting a 3rd season.  Already knew about FLCL for a few months.  Hell, there are some 10 year + series getting continued in web novel forms.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well not surprised.  A lot of anime series that have been out for years are getting continuations in one way or another.  Full Metal Panic is getting another season, Saiyuki Reload is being continued in Saiyuki Reload Blast, the original Tenchi Ova is getting another release, *Code Geass is getting a 3rd season*.  Already knew about FLCL for a few months.  Hell, there are some 10 year + series getting continued in web novel forms.



A 3rd Code Geass season?! It HAS to be aired on toonami


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

I mean if we can get a new serious of Dragonball we can get anything.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

One Piece on now.  The near conclusion of Thriller Bark is at hand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp Saitama took care of the Sea King.  

And looks like next week's Super Goku ruins King Kai's lawn.    Anyway see you guys next weekend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Super and it's retelling of the Battle of Gods film to start off the series first arc.  Should be interesting since I saw the film and wondering how they are going to expand on it before going into it's own.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2017)

And Goku being a horrible guest already to King Kai.    So Vegeta and co are on a family outing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

In.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Isn't the frist half of DBS just the Frieza movie?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 14, 2017)

Lol Vegeta will always be Vegeta


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2017)

So Wiess is now getting food for Beerus.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho.


Ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2017)

I wonder if Wiess undoes some of the damages to planet Beerus causes like he did in Resurrection F. 

Anyway, Kai up next and more hijinx for Gohan as he tries to hide his Sayaman identity from Videl.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Don't know if I like Beerus


----------



## Foxve (Jan 15, 2017)

Beerus is an even bigger dick in the Dragon Ball Super


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

My favorite saga.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't know if I like Beerus


This statement speaks for 90% of Super fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't know if I like Beerus



Not going to lie, but he's an asshole when the plot ask for it.   It's just he's the god of destruction and that's what he does.  

So Gohan get's his alter ego in this episode.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Isn't the frist half of DBS just the Frieza movie?


Uh no.  Battle of Gods and Resurrection F among other things.  Not sure how it would just be Freiza, that wouldn't explain SSG or who Beerus or Whis were.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Vegeta recognizing Gohan knocking on the door of peaking


----------



## Foxve (Jan 15, 2017)

I didn't know Bulma was a smoker.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

Ffs, if you are going to can the cloud at least let it win a freaking race before the pink slip.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Bulma so hot in her prime.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2017)

Foxve said:


> I didn't know Bulma was a smoker.......


She smoked all the time in the Manga and in the uncut version of the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> She smoked all the time in the Manga and in the uncut version of the show.



Any big differences in the manga? I've never read it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Videl looks sexier in buu saga than DBS series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

So next week it's Gohan trying to hide is super persona Videl. 

Up next JoJo.   Thinking new villains are introduced in this coming episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

Ah Nazis.  The go to villains for any series.    Well I'd expect they are not to be be the main villains long for this JoJo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

This arc pretty dope tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

Well Frankenstein Monster is about to turn on it's master.   Hmm, so this guy can absorb bodies then.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 15, 2017)

What is up with all the combat characters of this show consistent flexing? Lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

Holy shit.   That cross dressing.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol Jojo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

The way these heavy accents.   I'm waiting for one of them to scream "Red Rain of Pain!!!"  

Also can anyone guess the reference.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

This series. 

Anyway, Gundam Unicorn up next.  Wonder if they can top the deaths from series start.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Hungry


----------



## Foxve (Jan 15, 2017)

Damn. Guy just got rejected......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

Hmm, so many plots going on and yet no one piloting the Gundam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

Hmm, I know this is the TV series, I'm tempted of purchasing the OVAs if it's close to what I'm watching.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

HxH up now.  Thinking more Heaven's Arena for a couple of more episodes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Killua scary AF.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

And today's moral is don't cheat or Killua will come a threaten death.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

Killua in asshole mode with that catch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

Fucking savage.  Gon outdoing Killua in who can be the bigger asshole.   I know the guy tried to cheat but damn no mercy for the handicap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

And thus ends the Ballad of the Uchihas.  Now is time for revenge.  

Up next the ending portion of Thriller Back on One Piece.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2017)

Toonami Time!!!  

Starting off with Super and Goku pretty much buying off his wife to train.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 21, 2017)

Lol Goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2017)

Well at least this series is consistent on it story line.   Well now King Kai should look forward to being wished back alive.  

So Beerus has a oracle fish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2017)

They got Meredith back as 18's voice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2017)

Beerus on the hunt for next time. 

Anyway, DB Kai up next and more on how Gohan met Videl saga.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol I keep forgetting that ridiculous strength feat from Gohan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

So Gohan's secret identity is in trouble for next episode.  

Up next JoJo and more Bizarre fun.  Thinking he might have some trouble with the revived villain.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Well damn, talk about taking on more that you can handle.   And JoJo is pretty much joking through out this fight.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

Really starting to like Jojo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Well talk about dedication.    Losing a leg like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Well that was a brutal yet fun fight to watch.   So there are more pillar men to deal with. 

Up next G Unicorn.   Really thinking of getting the OVAs to see how similar they are to the television series that is currently on.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol am I supposed to feel sympathy for a Nazi? 

Also, Placidsanity, what anime is your avy and sig from?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

It's Godannar.  It's a fanservice series under the mecha genre.  Characters were deign by the same guy that did the Code Geass characters. 

So getting ready for the mecha battles in tonight's episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Well shit they really enjoy showing off the collateral damage in this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

That is by far the oddest way of activating your Gundam.  But let's see what this thing can do.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

The next two/three episodes will determine this Gundam series for me. So far I still find IBO to be better.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Grandiose carnage in the Gundam series.  

Hunter x Hunter now.  So more info on the use of Nen and the techniques that follow.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol it must suck to have both Killua and Gon as your rivals


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

Hisoka is a freak.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Shippuden up next, so wondering if the show is done with the ballad of the Uchihas.    So are we on the Pain invades arc or is it a tailed beast that has yet to be met.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

Naruto is such a baby


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Ah, Kisame.  Ever so loyal to those he trusted, and it was a few he trusted I believe. 

Oh, looks like they are going after the eight tail in this one.   Should be interesting to hear how he sounds.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

Killer Bee!!!!!!  Love this guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

So next week is Team Taka vs Killer Bee. 

So One Piece up next, and last episode they dealt with Moria this week they get the Kuma.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 22, 2017)

I also like this ending. It really gave me the feels before the manga ended......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Kuma having a field day  with the Straw Hats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2017)

Kuma not screwing around.  

Anyway OPM next to finish out the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2017)

Toonami Time!!!

Up first Super with Beerus paying a visit to King Kai's house and the shenanigans in between.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy shit, one of the best security designed and it's taken down just by pulling the plug. 

And damn how rich is Bulma.  Also nice to the the squirt emperor and his crew back.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm interested seeing how pilaf and his companions fit into the story as kids.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2017)

Poor King Kai, can never get a break on his own planet. 

And now here comes the pain.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2017)

Up next Kai and more adventures of the teen Gohan.    Me thinks this is the episode that Videl confronts Gohan on his secret and what he has to do to keep her mouth quite.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow, forgot that Bulma smoked.   And Vegetta and Goku joining the fray.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

JoJo up now and stop feeding the pillar man.  

Also new character introduced and he seems like the womanizer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

Well damn what a violent JoJo episode.  So the Pillarmen have awaken and have their own OST.   And it was the grunt that did the dirty work of the three so that leaves two whose power we don't know of as of yet. 

Next up more mecha violence in Gundam Unicorn.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like we get a fight next episode.......

Hope this Gundam episode is good enough to catch my interest


----------



## Foxve (Jan 29, 2017)

Is it supposed to cut out to commercials mid-sentence like that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmm, seems like the first half will be talk which I don't mind, but the later half should be interesting going by how the other side was listening in on that banter between the military and corp.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow, Char is mention here.  Been a while since I heard that name.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like things are getting interesting in the Gundam series......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

HxH now and the awaited fight between Gon and Hisoka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

Gon may have lost but is now motivated to learn more.  And it looks like Hisoka wants a real fight between the two later down the series.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 29, 2017)

HxH is awesome!  Why the hell can't it's author finish it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

Foxve said:


> HxH is awesome!  Why the hell can't it's author finish it?



Reportedly chronic back problems from what I've heard.  He really need to get an assistant to help him out.  

Anyway, Shippuden now and Killer Bee putting on a clinic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2017)

The hell is it with these acid trip music videos. 

Anyway, One Piece next and fun with Kuma.

Later OPM to close the block out.  Thinking it's the last episode so I don't know if it's going on repeat next week.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 29, 2017)

MOTHERFUCKING ZORO


----------



## Foxve (Jan 29, 2017)

That moon feat is ridiculous. Can't wait till the 2nd season of One Punch Man is dubbed. Hope it airs on toonami.....


----------



## Hempsempai (Jan 29, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Reportedly chronic back problems from what I've heard.  He really need to get an assistant to help him out.
> 
> Anyway, Shippuden now and Killer Bee putting on a clinic.


Has nothing to do with back problems he's just a lazy fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Pretty much you expected line up with that GitS SAC will be taking OPM spot until it's run is done.  So on that up first Super and Beerus meets Goku fun.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 4, 2017)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2017)

Lol, keep forgetting how fearful even the Kais are when meeting Beerus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2017)

Beerus making Goku look like a ranked chump.  

Oh a Samurai Jack teaser trailer.   Welcome back Jack.  Sadly a certain VA has long since passed away to voice Aku anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

Super done, up next Kai.  Looking forward to Videl's flying lessons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm amazed they kept the Videl/Chi Chi scene.  Though I do recall the DBZ one had her growl for some reason instead of saying "Hell no."   

JoJo up next and more Pillar Men fun.  I wonder if they are going to bring in the other JoJo series to air on this block as well.  I do recall the next series has the 80's song "Walk like an Egyptian" as an ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

Well talk about being outmatched.   Man JoJo with those crazy tactics but this Pillar guy is making him look somewhat like a novice.  Though again nice planning on JoJo's part with the boomerang balls as he got a hit in to create a wound.  The Pillar guy seem more surprise at taking that one hit rather than the beating he is currently receiving.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

Poison wedding rings.  

Well up next Gundam Unicorn.  Last episode introduced a Char type character.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 5, 2017)

Lol Jojo. 

So what exactly are the piller men?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Lol Jojo.
> 
> So what exactly are the piller men?



Going from what was said in previous episode, they created the mask that creates vampires.  

Anyway, political strife occurring on Unicorn.  So the Red Comet makes demands and allows three minutes for a decision.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice mecha battle.    Sadly the Unicorn was taken by the enemy at the end.  Also the new Char character seems interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

HxH up now.  I think it's a cool down episode before the next big arc of the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

HxH done.  Up next Shippuden and the fall of Bee going from last episode.    Wondering how long before the Pain arc starts.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 5, 2017)

Yay Naruto filler


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

Lol, forget there was going to be another Tail Beast arc.   Also forgot how long this one is going to take.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2017)

Shippuden done up next One Piece and the aftermath of Thriller Bark.  Thinking it's going to be a Brook centric episode of sorts. 

Then the block ends with GitS SAC.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 5, 2017)

doesn't net week (or is the week after?) start a 2 episode filler involving foxy & his crew?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

So starting off with more Beerus fun in Super.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2017)

Knocking on death's door.   Man Yamcha.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol beerus making Vegeta shit himself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2017)

Poor Vegeta.    Well at least the destruction god has a pallet for good food. 

Lol, poor Krillin.   Well at least he has a hot wife.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol, again poor Vegeta.  

And now it's about the pudding.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2017)

Super done and Beerus pissed.

Anyway, up next Kai and Videl's flight lesson and I think preparation for the upcoming tournament.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2017)

You'd think someone could just get beerus another pudding from the store or something. Don't they have super speed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

Lol, Chi Chi.   Didn't want Gohan seeing Videl until she finds out she's filthy rich.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

Well everyone is getting ready for the tournament and it looks like super saiyan can be achieved by children then.   And this is the episode where Videl premiers her trade mark hairstyle. 

Up next the further adventures of JoJo and the Pillar men.  Last episode poison "wedding rings" were used.   So what will this episode bring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

Lol, man this series doesn't disappoint with it's outlandish characters.   So the new character is Lisa Lisa.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2017)

Hamon training step one : climb an oily piller


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

Holy shit, despite barely making it JoJo want's revenge on his coach.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

JoJo done and next week will JoJo be ready for the seven days left before the rings release their poison. 

Up next Gundam Unicorn.  Last episode has the Gundam in the hands of the enemy while the princess was in the other camp as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

In all honesty, I'm really tempted on getting the OVAs despite this being the TV series based of the OVAs just to see where this is going.  Even though this episode consist on talking heads it's peeking my interest in it's dialog.  Also the TV series has yet to be released on home media.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

Hmm, so the action begins again next week with a rescue attempt on the pilot and Gundam. 

HxH up next and I think the start of a new arc.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2017)

Next Gundam episode will determine my thoughts on the series.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

What type of fatherly advice........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

Well damn that game pricing.    So looks like we are starting a new arc soon.  So it's got something to do with Greed Island and now York New City.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

Shippuden on now and more filler fun with the tail of the slug jinchuuriki.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

Well it looks like the disciple is getting those looks that Naruto is very familiar with. 

One Piece next and more backstory about Brook and Laboon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2017)

GitS to end the block.  See you guys next week.  And going from this episode I think "Beauty is within Us" is used in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Super and more Beerus fun.   Going from the preview it should be interesting.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2017)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2017)

Beerus don't give a damn if you are a majin or fusion, when pudding time is disturbed then you pay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting close to that Jack premier.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2017)

Lol videl. "Even Piccolo didn't stand a chance"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2017)

Welp there went Gohan's moment.  

Damn Beerus going off.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2017)

Guess deitys aren't above smacking women.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Now Kai is on and the cast gathers for the upcoming tournament.   Again Videl sporting that new look.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Man everyone going all out in training for that tournament.   Well looks like Mr. Satan taking it a bit easy.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 19, 2017)

I feel like the dragon Ball z Kai reruns should be the last on the block....


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

sup.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Lol videl. "Even Piccolo didn't stand a chance"


She only knows what Gohan tells her, and he mostly talks about Piccolo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice that they kept that scene with Goku noticing 18.   Though I find it interesting they went with a different VA for her on Kai but went back to the original on Super. 

Anyway JoJo up next.  Wondering if we are going to see more training in this episode or will it be a Pillar man centric one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Man these JoJo fights go over the top.    And now this attack with boiling blood.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 19, 2017)

Holy shit...... Now that is a cliffhanger........


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2017)

Brain on the back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Well that was one hell of a chess battle right there.   Honestly they were one upping each other until the end.  So JoJo now has one more Pillarman to face to get that last ring off his body. 

Up next Gundam Unicorn.  Last week was setting up for a big battle so let's see how this goes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Well that's a lot of MSs getting destroyed.  Some savage work by the Red Comet and now the Unicorn is part of the fray.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 19, 2017)

What is up with this guy's obsession over this princess chick?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Holy shit, is that Red Comet guy sacrificing one of his better pilots just for an activation ploy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Whoa, was that Ple/Ple Two I just saw in that newtype light.  

Anyway, HxH up next and the start of a new arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

HxH done and up next Shippuden and filler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2017)

Shippuden done with Naruto coming in saving the day. 

One Piece up next and the conclusion of Brook's past revealed.  The "Bink's Brew" scene when it happens. 

Then GitS closes out the block and night.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 19, 2017)

Brook's backstory really gives you the feels.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Hmm, so I taking it that next week's One Piece will be filler then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2017)

Toonami Time. 

First up Super and Vegeta going off on Beerus.   Let's see how long that last.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2017)

Well Vegeta last as long as he could.   But damn Beerus is overpowered.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 25, 2017)

Lol this is different than the movie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2017)

Lol, fate of the planet lies with a rock paper scissor game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

So Earth get's a reprieve until the dragon is summon. 

Up next Kai and tournament time.   Thinking the first rounds are going to be shown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

Lol, they kept the punching test scene.   Oh a game review.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 26, 2017)

The punch machine scene


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

Holy shit they kept the revisionist Cell Game scene.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

Dude I love this arc so much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

JoJo up now and I think Pillarman has yet to kick the bucket going from last week's ending.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 26, 2017)

Wouldn't mind having that teacher


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

Why she talking like Mario


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why she talking like Mario



Stereotypes.  Blame the ADR director for the voicing choice if it'll ease anyone's mind.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

No wonder Joseph cheated on this hoe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

So song reference Susie Q almost get's turning into an acid bomb.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

Will part 3 get dubbed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

So it's JoJo's company vs the Pillarmen vs the Nazis.   A three way from what it seems.   Also it would seem a person that was "killed" off at in the arc has returned via cyborg then. 

Up next Unicorn and more mecha madness I'm hoping.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

I find it interesting that the JoJo franchise is using a YES song as an ED when the band is mostly remembered for this song. 

Though I am really looking forward to the next series as it has the Bangles "Walk Like an Egyptian" as an ed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

Man more intrigue from this series.    And the kid is going to have to choose some hard choices.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

There is always one show that's on the block that I have no idea whats going on due to never seeing it before and missing episodes.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 26, 2017)

Compared to IBO, this Gundam series feels kinda lackluster to me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

HxH up now.  Continuation of the Yorknew City arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Compared to IBO, this Gundam series feels kinda lackluster to me


 
Thinking of getting the OVA series.  Not as many episodes as the TV series but really don't mind.  Though I hoping IBO's second season is dubbed.  Really wanting to watch what is going on after hearing what is happening in the current story arc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

Dog that dude with the monkey hair got a voice from Monster I SWEAR,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dog that dude with the monkey hair got a voice from Monster I SWEAR,



Wouldn't be surprised.  Viz Media did Monster's dubbing before Funi license rescued the series and Viz Media is also dubbing HxH so getting some of Monster's VA to voice HxH is logical. 

Anyway, filler time up next with Shippuden and One Piece for this coming hour.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

this is filler right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> this is filler right?



Yeah it's the six tails story line before going to cannon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

Well it's a music video of sorts being shown now.   Interesting animation going for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

One Piece now and Brook joins the crew going by the title. 

Later the block closes out with GitS.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 26, 2017)

Lol that dragon Ball Super preview


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

I love this upcoming scene. 


Gives me chills every time I see this scene.   

See you guys next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2017)

Toonami Time!!!  

Up first Super and Beerus fun as the wish dragon meets the destruction god going from the preview.  

Also a reminder Jack returns next week.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 4, 2017)

Shenron shitting himself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2017)

Lol, Goku miscounted on what how many saiyans he needed. 

And Videl is preggers.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 4, 2017)

That's one way to find out your gonna be a daddy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2017)

Well the process for making a super saiyan god sure is taking it's time.   Like the ost used for the scene though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2017)

Super over and the battle of the gods happens next week. 

Up next Kai and more tournament fun.  Thinking the start of the kid's part before we get into the meat of the Buu arc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

That moment didn't feel cool like when Goku went super sayian after Frieza killed Krillin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Well that was short.   Trunks took care of his shit in the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

And Goten takes care of his.   And the mothers will be mothers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Kai done with Trunks/Goten concluding next week. 

Up next JoJo and more Pillarman fun.  If I recall JoJo just had one of the poison rings removed so it's one more to go before taking on the main Pillarman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Welp the Nazi cyborg is getting his time to shine.    And calculations in the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

It's like a damn chess match with these fights.   Trying to gain the upper hand and stay a few steps ahead through the duration of the fight. 

Ugh JoJo don't tease the cat.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 5, 2017)

Why does the narrator feel the need to explain everything that's happening?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

JoJo over and looks like Cesar is going it alone for next week. 

Up next Gundam Unicorn and mecha fights and political intrigue to be had.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the process for making a super saiyan god sure is taking it's time.   Like the ost used for the scene though.



Yeah that transformation took longer than in the movie and was more dramatic. The weather changes were a nice touch though......

I like how they used run the jewels for the next episode preview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Heh, interesting with the recaps on the previous episodes but then again it's a Sunrise show.   Not bothered by it since I have some series from Sunrise that does the same thing with the recaps.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Hmm, so "Char" is still on testing the Gundam Unicorn's full potential and wanting to sacrifice more men in the process.  And they other group is focus on rescuing their team mate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Well damn, that self sacrifice woke up the beast.  Now the other mobile suits are paying the price for it.  

Oh man, he just killed the guy that housed and fed him when he was a prisoner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

HxH up now and more into the new arc.  Also I'm wondering when we get to see more of the Phantom Troupe and who will be voicing each character.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 5, 2017)

I feel as if that was supposed to be an emotional moment...... I just can't get into this Gundam series.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Well the boys tried online trading and did't even scratch that billion mark they were aiming for.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 5, 2017)

And enter the crazy blue haired spoiled chick.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Hmm, I recognize some of the Troupe's voices but will have to make sure I'm guessing right.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 5, 2017)

Lol just noticing that yu yu hakusho book keychain


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Heh, Uvogin is voiced by the VA that does Gamagōri of Kill La Kill.   And I recognized Nami's VA in Shizuku

Anyway, filler time with Shippuden now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Well another trippy music video being premiered.    Enjoying the soft tone of it so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2017)

Well Shippuden over and I don't think those ninjas are going to make next week's episode. 

Up next One Piece and more Brooke fun.   Then the night finishes out with Ghost in the Shell.  So see you guys next week.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, Uvogin is voiced by the VA that does Gamagōri of Kill La Kill.   And I recognized Nami's VA in Shizuku
> 
> Anyway, filler time with Shippuden now.


Chrollo is done by Promto and Pakunoda is Ryuko.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 5, 2017)

Was that guy watching porn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2017)

Crap, just got back in time for the last half of Samurai Jack.  Anyway welcome home Jack.  

Ok so a late Toonami Time!!!  but up next Super and Goku just reached God status last episode so let's see how this one goes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2017)

Heh, I wonder how long it's going to take Goku to get used to his new power.  Beerus is giving a clinic on how to deal with the beginner gods.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2017)

That boat has a mini spaceship included on it.  Just how rich is Bulma's family.   And Pilaf just in time for a meal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2017)

The existence of the universe is at risk and Pilaf non the wiser. 

Anyway Kai up next with the conclusion of the kid's battle before the actual tournament takes places.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice back and forth by the two boys but looks like Trunks gets the honor of "facing" Mr. Satan.   Poor guy can't catch a break.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

Samurai Jack was fire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

The lengths Gohan is taking to keep up his family and friend's secrets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

Who'd you bang? Bulma or Chi Chi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Kai done for the night, up next JoJo. 

So last time one has decided to go on his own.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who'd you bang? Bulma or Chi Chi



Tempers are both put offs.  Include 18 and then you'll have something to talk about.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

these pillar men are so Honorable


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tempers are both put offs.  Include 18 and then you'll have something to talk about.


Dragon ball bulma so cute man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Poor Ceasar. 

At least he went out like a boss.  And he kept with his family tradition to the very end.  Now it's JoJo's turn for vengeance as he goes after the last two Pillar men.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

CAESAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

A somber JoJo episode but next up Gundam Unicorn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Show starting off with destruction on whole scale, holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow, that's getting intense with Pie 12.  

And One Piece is leaving the Toonami block.   Didn't know that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

One piece is leaving but this shit show still on the block.
Life not fair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

The melodrama in Unicorn.   Well it wouldn't be a Gundam series without it.  Still I think the series creators are taking a page from Tomino for this series. 

Anyway, up next HxH and we get to hear more of the voices from the Phantom Troupe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

hxh time


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

man it hurts to know we might never get another hxh chapter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

And so the arm wrestling scam begins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Hmm, just looked up Shizuku's VA and it's Yuzu Kurosaki of Bleach. 

Also what's with Feitan's voice.  The way he speaks makes him sound like he has brain damage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

I LOVE THIS NARUTO OP SONG


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Shippuden now and more filler fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

DOG WHAT THE FUCK ITS 1 AM


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

this filler characters are so goofy loooking


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Hmm, so what's replacing One Piece then if it's going from the line up. 

Nvm, found out it's Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so what's replacing One Piece then if it's going from the line up.
> 
> Nvm, found out it's Tokyo Ghoul.


it should have replaced gundum 

one goat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Shippuden done up next One Piece and I think that closes out the block for tonight.  Daylight Savings Time kicks in at 2 whichi means it'll be 3 A.M.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

wait ghost in the shell is on the block after one piece?
when did this happen?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wait ghost in the shell is on the block after one piece?
> when did this happen?



Been on for some weeks.  Replaced OPM.  Once GitS SAC is done it'll probably be replaced by 2nd Gig before another show takes it's place.

Also the moral of this week's episode of One Piece, if all else fails use whole scale destruction to solve your problems.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Been on for some weeks.  Replaced OPM.  Once GitS SAC is done it'll probably be replaced by 2nd Gig before another show takes it's place.
> 
> Also the moral of this week's episode of One Piece, if all else fails use whole scale destruction to solve your problems.


one piece ending right before sabody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> one piece ending right before sabody



It'll be back, plus chances are Shippuden might end up taking a break from the line up due to the amount of episodes to give a chance for series with shorter episodes to air.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

>OP on Toonami started with Foxy
>OP on Toonami ends with Foxy

pottery


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> It'll be back, plus chances are Shippuden might end up taking a break from the line up due to the amount of episodes to give a chance for series with shorter episodes to air.


wouldn't be surprised to see Naruto taken off after Pain arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

So that was a short filler arc for One Piece.  Well it ended well with Nami getting pissed a Luffy for losing the gem. 

Up next GitS.  So they are going to air it then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2017)

Well an interesting Toonami yet again, see you guys next week.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2017)

Samurai Jack hasn't skip a beat all these years

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 13, 2017)

I was on New Grounds, theres talks of One Piece getting axed off of toonami, is this true


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

The Soldier said:


> I was on New Grounds, theres talks of One Piece getting axed off of toonami, is this true



From what I know, it's getting replaced by Tokyo Ghoul on the 25th of this month.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 15, 2017)

that is soo dumb, bad enough they kept pushing it back later and later


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Heh, didn't think I would start 30 minutes early but thank Jack for it.   Anyway first up Samurai Jack and it's really good to have you back.   Still tonight is the last night for One Piece as it has been decided to get taken off the block for good but Tokyo Ghoul is replacing the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2017)

The hell, a day in the life of Aku.   Heh, so he's seeing a shrink.   Though treating yourself doesn't tend to pan out how one might hope.


----------



## Bender (Mar 18, 2017)

Damn Jack...I am so sorry you had to go through that shit...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow, Jack took a pounding in this episode and it would seem to have hit him hard that he realized he took a life of a person when he was under the impression he was facing a machine.  Next week's episode looks interesting.

Up next Super and it's version of Battle of Gods.    So last week Goku was getting use to his God power, lets see how this episode goes in progression.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2017)

The physics of this universe.  

Well it is two gods going at it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2017)

Well damn, it's all fun and games until the Beerus gets bored.   Man Goku is getting put through the ringer in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2017)

What in the blue hell..... already dead after eating an egg.    Man, this is the reason you don't go indulging directors that have weird ideas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2017)

Kai on now and pre fight shenanigans are in full gear.  

Hmm, Mr. Satan walks off that hit but goes off in private to cry it out.    Wow, during Gohan's courting of Videl did his friends had to watch their tongues when it was about her dad.  

Hmm, so the other Kais show up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2017)

JoJo up now and just two more Pillarmen to go.  Though one of the Pillarman is damaged due to Ceasar but at the cost of his life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2017)

So Lisa Lisa's gamble payed off as they bought some time.  And it looks like it's a fight between the Pillarmen in a one on one type situation.    Also a bit of Lisa Lisa's past is revealed here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2017)

Hmm, seems this episode of Unicorn will be mostly talking heads.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2017)

Well shit, I thought this episode was going to be talking heads of explanation but the second half of this Gundam episode went back to whole scale carnage again.  I mean damn. 

Up next HxH and more Phantom Troupe fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2017)

Shippuden on now and some more tailed beast fun.  Thought going from the first half it's mostly charging up some jitsu to use later on. 

 Also very nice vid involving Tom.  

Later is as of current knowledge the last episode of One Piece to air on this block as it is being replaced with Tokyo Ghoul and whatever series that is to follow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2017)

Man, can't believe this is the last episode to be aired on Toonami.  Well it's a very nice Brook-centric episode on him wanting to find his place in the Strawhat crew.  Next week Tokyo Ghoul begins it runs. 

So up next GitS to end the block.  See you next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Tonight is the premier of Tokyo Ghoul but at the cost of One Piece being taken off the block. 

Up first is Jack's quest to find himself before he can travel back to the past in Samurai Jack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Damn, Jack still had the knife inside him and just now had to take it out.   And now the morality talk with himself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Damn the wolf from last episode survived it's fight and helped with Jack's recovery it would seem. 

Also are these flashbacks of Jack's childhood?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Talk about a sheltered life.   So these girls were not taught about compassion while under the care of Aku's minion.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2017)

Damn jack. Dude got over his fear of killing humans real quick.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Damn jack. Dude got over his fear of killing humans real quick.......



Lol, yeah.  He really didn't hold back on some of those attacks.   But man the conditioning of those girls for one to spew that garbage while literally hanging for life. 

Anyway up next Super and more Beerus fun.  Wondering how much of a deviation from the Battle of Gods film this TV adaption takes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Well shit, Goku unintentionally destroying the universe with ripples from punches he's trading with Beerus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow, a retro review with the late voice of Moltar.  

Well they are up to their third shockwave, will the Super universe survive it.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2017)

Holy shit this is different from the movie......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Well I'm not surprise there have been TV series that have deviated from films and OVAs that I've seen.  Should be interesting when this series gets to the other film and then the Universe tournament that's currently going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Well Super done, up next the quirky series of Sandwhale and me then more tournament fun with Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

You know for someone that suppose to be a good guy, the show makes that Kai look like a villain in the introduction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Kai done, up next is the duel between JoJo and the Pillarmen.  So I'm wondering which fight will be the focus of this episode,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Lol, dammit these chess match type fights.   Wamuu got played in that situation even when it looked liked it he would win.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 26, 2017)

Jojo being slick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Well damn that's being desperate.  Wamuu bllinded himself to get an advantage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Again, damn Wamuu will not give up.  And he still had another trick up his sleeve despite being in that condition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Well cliffhanger ending for JoJo.

Up next the premier of Tokyo Ghoul and Gundam Unicorn takes a later time.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 26, 2017)

Red flags bro.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Well it's the story of boy meets girl, girl is a monster, monster eats boy, boy becomes the monster. 

And that's one hell of a love bite.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Well bitch, you played with your food and that's what you get. 

Seems like the kid is getting an organ transplant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Well that was intense.  Will be watching it next week to see what happens. 

Up next HxH and more with the Phantom Troupe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Heh, so this episode is the fight with four of the Shadow Beast.   Well looks like the guy they are taking one is proving to be a bit more then what they can chew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

HxH done.  Up next Unicorn at it's new time then Fillerden and GitS to close out the block.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 26, 2017)

Kurapika strength increase from the time he took the Hunter exam till now is ridiculous......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Well Unicorn opening up with a bloodbath.   And now for a little pow wow on what war is. 

Holy shit, his crew doesn't give a darn if he's getting beat down by the kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

I enjoy the mecha fights but dammit enough with the talk on what they are doing is right or wrong during the fight itself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Fighting via  NewType abilities.   But damn the battle is getting brutal all around the field.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Forgot this Shippuden episode ends on a downer with Pain appearing and capturing the six tails. 

Up next to finish off the block is GitS.  See you guys next week.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 27, 2017)

wow moving Unicorn to 2 am now, what a dick move Toonami


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2017)

Is this an April's fools joke?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2017)

Toonami will be on an hour late.  Samurai Jack and Dragon Ball Super will continue next week while we get the Rick and Morty premier.    Really enjoying the episode.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2017)

We still getting Jojo and the rest still though right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2017)

I think so.  The Toonami twitter has already stated that it'll start off with Kai so I'm guessing it's the regular block minus the first hour.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow Rick still crazy as fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2017)

Toonami Time!!!   An hour later and two shows postponed to next week but now I have a hankering for schezwan sauce for some reason. 

Anyway up first is Kia and Videl getting the ever loving crap kicked out of her.  Wonder if this one will be a bit tamer than the beating seen on DBZ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

Spopabitch takes a licking and keeps on ticking.   Well Majinn power has something to do with it.  

Oh, a retro game review from Moltar.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeze, an excellent example on how too much pride can get the crap kicked out of you. 

Up next the Sandwhale and Me short followed by JoJo and more JoJo vs the Pillarman fun.  I think it's Lisa Lisa's turn in the fight going by how the previous episode was ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

It must be nice to have access to high quality crack when creating something like this.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 2, 2017)

This sand whale thing isn't very entertaining........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

The hell, that German guy just can't die.    Well one of the Pillarmen showed honor while the boss showed tricks.   And the boss playing with an injured Lisa Lisa.  

Well up next Tokyo Ghoul and more gore galore.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy fuck..... another insane cliffhanger


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

Well damn, talk about conflict of interest.   And it doesn't help he has the organs transplanted of the girl that tried to eat him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

And life for Kaneki just went to hell with that introduction of the "new" character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

Well shit this show went full gore on that fight.   Man the other guy is worst for wear.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 2, 2017)

What was that thing that came out of him called?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

Foxve said:


> What was that thing that came out of him called?


From the wiki, it's called a kagune.  It's a ghoul's predatory organ and functions as their weapon and claws.

Up now Hunter x Hunter and more Shadow Beast vs Phantom Troupe fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

Unicorn now and more mecha mayhem.    So a black Gundam has appeared from last episode so how much damage will it do for today's.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 2, 2017)

Old lady gives off an Cruella de Vil vibe.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

So how long before IBO season two is shown. 

So Pie 12 was recondition again to fight for another faction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

Shippuden now and I think we are back to canon material.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2017)

Such a sad episode. 

Ghost in the Shell to close the block out.  See you guys next week.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how long before IBO season two is shown.
> 
> So Pie 12 was recondition again to fight for another faction.



I know there is one episode left of IBO, kissanime will have it up in an hour


----------



## Foxve (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

Toonamie Time!!! 

Back to a regular schedule tonight so up first Samurai Jack and him going vicious from last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

Well Jack survived his fall in a painful manor.    And the corpses of Aku's daughters a shown.  Damn crows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

Well damn, talk about a girl being persistent.   And that crap she spews while chained up.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2017)

Lol girl's got issues


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

Well talk about being a conflict with yourself.   Man Jack's really needs to reel in his conscience.  And of course the girl shows her gratitude.   Man just leave her to her fate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

Holy shit, talk about your brainwashing.   Man Aku must be running a Hitler youth type program to have that kid believing in him that much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

So it took a ladybug to bring out the girl's humanity. 

Anyway Super up next and more Battle of the Gods renditions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

Trying to buy Whis off like that.   Well it was a good try.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

Well damn, a retro Robotech promo.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2017)

Lol Mr. Satan bribing Whiss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2017)

And now Mr. Satan wants to take credit.   And Beerus was holding back.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2017)

Piccolo grabbed Whiss. Vegeta probably saved his life.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Again, high quality cocaine must have been used in the creation of this series.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 9, 2017)

Seriously. Sand whale isn't that entertaining.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Kai up now and more Videl getting her ass spanked hard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Seriously. Sand whale isn't that entertaining.......



It's from the guy that directed the first Ghost in the Shell animated film if that's suppose to mean something.   To me it's just an experiment to see on how allowing crack in creative meeting could bring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

havent watched in weeks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Samurai Jack has joined the line up.  

Well the crowd cheering for Videl getting up when they should be screaming for a ring out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

this such a classic ep


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Well if you wanted an episode to introduce ryona this is it.   Man this is becoming savage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

surprised they are showing this ep


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> surprised they are showing this ep



Lol, wait til you see Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

damn this rerun shit dope


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

I remember watching some of those shows when they aired.  The classic DBZ, Thundarr, and Johny Quest.   And with Moltar hosting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

this episode fire af


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Lol, Mr Satan still a show off but proves to be a caring father of sorts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

Man IDC Buu Saga goat saga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

So we are about to start the Buu saga in a few episodes as it seems. 

Up next JoJo and more Pillarmen fun.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow they edited out how Goku was eating some of korn's food before he got back to the tournament


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

The German cyborg still keeps on going.  How many times has that guy been destroyed by the way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

von Stroheim should be screaming "Get to the choppers" instead of trying to finish of the final Pillarman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

wait why was he ordinary but everyone else had powers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Welp the cyborg just made things worst.    Pillerman at his final form from what it looks like. 

Up next the gory telling of Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like cars won in the end......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Enough talk, get to the gore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Grocery shopping at a suicide site.   Damn that's brutal.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 9, 2017)

Really liking Tokyo ghoul so far


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Interesting episode.  Poor guy still trying to fit in to his new ghoul life and now there is a department tracking ghouls down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

HxH up now and more Phantom Troupe fun.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 9, 2017)

I take it that the guy that just entered the coffee shop is going to be a main character.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Holy shit, selfish brat.   Want's her mummy no matter what.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

HxH done, up next Unicorn. 

Wondering if we're going to be getting another episode of talking heads before the whole scale violence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Who is rescuing who and is the MC still on that pacifist crap while piloting the Unicorn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

This leap of faith......   Well at least the guy somehow felt she was falling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

It's one bad situation coming out of another bad situation.  That guy is not helping himself firing a gun at the Gundam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Shippuden on now and the start of Pain.  Naruto has to deal with sad news and then make a choice on what to do next. 

Then to end the block GitS.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 9, 2017)

Gonna be working next Saturday so I won't be able to comment. The next episode of HxH is going to have one of the better fights in it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2017)

Shit, that's a grizzly way of killing someone.    Nice Batou-centric episode and have the soundtrack being used.

See you guys next week.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 10, 2017)

has tokyo ghoul already been taken off the schedule after only 3 episodes?? i don't see it on the rotation for next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> has tokyo ghoul already been taken off the schedule after only 3 episodes?? i don't see it on the rotation for next week.



No, since Attack on Titan season two will be airing in a few weeks, Tokyo Ghoul will be taking the week off so they can finish with JoJo in an hour season finale.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Samurai Jack and Aku goes wild going from the preview though it might be the end for a known character. 

Also we're getting double JoJo tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2017)

Holy shit, how many kids does the Scot have.   Well let's start the siege of Aku.


----------



## Bender (Apr 15, 2017)

lol wow @ Scotsman scene.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2017)

Well that was a quick battle.   Hmm, so he's now a ghost of sorts. 

And now we are back with the lone daughter of Aku and Jack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh shit, I think Jack just broke. 

Well up next Super and it's rendition of Battle of Gods.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2017)

Heh, so Goku doesn't know when to quit. 

Hmm, nice retro review for a PS2 game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2017)

Beerus is such a weird destruction god.   Well at least Earth is saved for another day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2017)

Super done with a new arc starting next week I believe.  Up next ideas from a crack induced dream and then Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2017)

Kai done and we get into the start of the Buu arc next week from what it seems. 

Up next an hour JoJo to finish it's season and run on the block to make room for Attack on Titan which starts next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2017)

That's one crazy German on JoJo and what's it going to take to finally be done with Karrs.   And JoJo still doesn't know who his mother is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2017)

The hell ending was that.   Well all is well the ends well.   Surprised that the German cyborg bought it at one of WWII bloodiest battles but Karrs is now in space as a rock.

Oh shit, a coffin was just pulled out of the ocean and I'm guessing who it is. 

Up next HxH.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2017)

Well that was an intense episode of HxH.  

Up next Unicorn and more mecha/political madness.  Then the Pain arc starts on Shippuden and the block closes out on GitS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Premier night as AoT season 2 is going to air later on but first Jack time and last we saw him he might have reached his breaking point.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2017)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

Seems like memory lane with the people the girl has been meeting.  

And that poor assassin bot, went down in the ranks while he was gone.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2017)

"What a freak, he looks like a talking penis."


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2017)

Lol talking penis


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

The Daughter's of Aku training must have been a bitch to go through at that age.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

Holy shit, is that Astro.    Talk about cameos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

That wannabee samurai open up a bar.   Man they are bring out the past in this episode.  

Oh oh, Jack better not do what I think he's going to do.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2017)

Really loving this new season of SJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

Well Jack out of his depression of sorts. 

Up next Super and I'm thinking it's going to be the start of the Gold Frieza arc.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2017)

Goku is so whipped......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Goku is so whipped......



Yup, sadly he married young so Chi Chi pretty much had all that time to train him of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

The hell is this filler.   The things Toriyama must come up with along with the extra cash he gets off his work on Dragon Quest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2017)

The fuck power does Chi Chi hold over these fighters.  Holy shit, Piccollo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Kai up now and the start of the Buu arc.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol I just got the joke Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Buu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

So next week the release of Buu or something close to it. 

Anyway, get ready for the return of Attack on Titan.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 23, 2017)

Time for the premiere of AOT S2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Pastor picked the wrong person to piss off.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 23, 2017)

Shit hit the fan real quick.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Well you're fucked when a titan starts talking.   Also a gruesome way to die.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Well on gore fest show is done we are going onto another one. 

Tokyo Ghoul next.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 23, 2017)

Holy shit..... I didn't see that coming.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Interesting start to Ghoul, guy gets hit on by a creep.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Hmm, looks like defense training starts now.    And now they are at a Ghoul bar of sorts.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 23, 2017)

Homie got issues


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

The fuck......

Wow, just wow...... and from a bit of blood on a hanky he gets off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok..... well that went bad.   This show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Ghoul done... well that was interesting. 

Up next HxH and from last episode a Spider was lost.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

HxH done, up next Gundam Unicorn.  

So wondering what's going to occur for this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Hmm, seems that today's Unicorn episode was mostly idealistic talk with little action. 

Up next Shippuden and more of the Pain arc. 

Then the block closes out with GitS.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 23, 2017)

I appreciate the play by play you do PlacidSanity. I knocked out after Attack of Titan and was wondering what were the highlights afterwards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2017)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I appreciate the play by play you do PlacidSanity. I knocked out after Attack of Titan and was wondering what were the highlights afterwards.



No problem.  Ghoul introduced a new character that's pretty much going to be an antagonist.  He got off on the MC's blood and tricked the guy into a death match of sorts for viewing pleasure of his other guest to which I'm guessing they were going to eat the guy afterwards. 
Unicorn was mostly talking heads with the dialog pertaining to ideals.  Shippuden was the start of Sage training for Naruto adn GitS was the Tachkoma's Day Out episode.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So next week the release of Buu or something close to it.
> 
> Anyway, get ready for the return of Attack on Titan.


Probably Dabura vs Gohan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Jack is hopefully back and now preparing for his eventual fight with Aku.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2017)

I kinda hate watching Samurai Jack season 5 because I know this is the end of an era


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow, Aku played him like a harp from hell there.   And that's how he lost his sword in the process.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2017)

Man it'd be awesome if you could just meditate to find anything you lost


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Man it'd be awesome if you could just meditate to find anything you lost



From the looks of it, it would seem to work if the item is mystical in nature.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Well damn, talk about mowing through.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2017)

I wouldn't want to see what she's like at that time in a month


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh damn, it's mother vs daughter time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh shit son things just got interesting


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't remember was she the one that actually gave birth to all 8 of them?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Hmm, well it's probably student vs teacher but going by the flashbacks she did take the "maternal" road when raising the girls, albeit very misguided on who she wanted them to work for. 

Oh cool, Jack is taking on his hatred.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh shit son, Jack just got upgraded !!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Now we get Jack back.  

Up next Vegeta asks Wiss to train him going from the preview.    Wonder how long til the Golden Frieza arc.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2017)

Lol universal sight. Keep forgetting how strong the supreme kai's are


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Masochist the lot of them.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)

Vegeta thinks he's being NTR'd by Whis.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Vegeta thinks he's being NTR'd by Whis.



Well knowing who Whis and Beerus are, if they want your wife the least you can do is beg to watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Holy shit, Vegeta just snapped.  Bribery of all things.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2017)

Vegeta is so fucking desperate


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)

Coffee or instant ramen?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

The fuck, it worked.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)

Vegeta's got egg on his face. literally.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2017)

Up next Kai and the continuation of the Majiin Buu saga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Well Spopobitch we hardly knew thee, except for handing Videl her ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Kai done, up next AoT second season. 

A Sasha centric episode going from the preview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Lol, a game review that makes Tom rages.  

And nice backstory for Sasha.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh man a feels episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

So we are going to be getting some backstories with some of the characters for the upcoming episodes.   Also not being as gory as last week, enjoyed seeing Sasha getting some limelight. 

Up next Tokyo Ghoul.  Wonder how in the world the happenings of last week's episode are going to be resolved for this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Holy shit, the creep just keeps getting creepier.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Sometimes I wonder about the premise of this show.    And that asshole just keep's getting creepier.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 30, 2017)

Holy shit that was a nice kick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Again the premise of this show.   Well nice little love story going on even if it's on the freaky side.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Really the guy loses his cool because someone else took a bite out of the guy. 

Up next HxH.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 30, 2017)

Killua's a badass......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow, the guys got caught. 

Up next Unicorn.  Wonder if they will be more mech fighting tonight as last week was mostly talking heads on idealism.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow, Char was just brought up.  I wonder how long this series takes place after the original Gundam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Hmm, interesting how one alliance goes to the wayside so quickly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow, trying to remember when the princess could pilot a mech suit. 

Oh nvm, she's piggy pack riding off another pilot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2017)

So another chaotic episode of Unicorn done. 

Shippuden on now and more Sage training.   Block closes out with GitS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first classic Jack is back.   So now for preparations for the final conflict with Aku.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2017)

The voice of Zoidberg is heard. 

And can these villains be any more noticeable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2017)

Hmm, so a creature that can dissolve things.   And Jack being the gentlemen.  

Well took a while for that trap to activate.


----------



## Foxve (May 6, 2017)

Well ok then......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2017)

Jack getting some it would seem. 

Anyway, Super up next and going from the previews last week not even the walls are safe from Goku.


----------



## Gibbs (May 6, 2017)

AoT gives me the creeps/


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2017)

Well Mr Satan may be an ego maniac but he's definitely got the funny grandfather part down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2017)

Well that's an interesting family dynamic.   Chi Chi wants Pan to grow up normal but Mr. Satan wants the child to follow in his footsteps. 

Holy shit, don't piss Bulma off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2017)

The hell, holy shit Goku wants that training.   Man he's hounding Bulma for that information on Whis.


----------



## Foxve (May 6, 2017)

Man Goku is whipped......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2017)

Again, the hell is it with the family dynamics of Goku's family. 

Anyway, up next Kai and more of the Majiin Buu arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Well looks like the guys Babidi throwing at Goku and co are coming up short.    Well one red shirt down, another one coming up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Well another red shirt on the villains team down. 

Up next Attack on Titan.


----------



## Foxve (May 7, 2017)

The plot thickens. Man I love AOT


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Lol, poor Armin having Hange shut him up so she can keep the spotlight on herself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

And the plot continues to thicken on AoT.

Up next more gore on Tokyo Ghoul.  Last week it was the creep ghoul getting creepier, let's see what this episode brings.


----------



## Foxve (May 7, 2017)

So the blonde girl knows something but doesn't think it's important or something? Can anyone explain what he means without spoilers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Foxve said:


> So the blonde girl knows something but doesn't think it's important or something? Can anyone explain what he means without spoilers?



Has something to do with the power structure in the AoT verse.  

Well this show keeps getting gory in a way.   Man the limbs lost in just the fist few minutes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Again the gore in this show.   And wow the ending for this episode.   So the ghoul hunters have found the mother and child. 

Up next HxH and Gon meets the full Phantom Troupe.


----------



## Foxve (May 7, 2017)

Tokyo ghoul really gets to you.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Lol, wow.   Gon shows resolve and then gets invited to the Spiders for it.  Well it's an interesting group the Phantom Troupe are.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Well that was an interesting escape.    And Gon wants more of the Troupe despite being outclassed.  

Up next mecha mayhem in Gundam Unicorn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Man this show is going all out with it's mecha battles. 

And the guy piloting the black Unicorn is being used yet wants to fight the other Gundam due to be rejected by a girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

Looks like the mecha battle continues next week. 

Up next Naruto Shippuden and more of the Pain arc.  Then the block closes out with GitS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2017)

And so begins the destruction of Konoha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Samurai Jack and I think the return of the Blue Guardian.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

Heh, still in the monster's goo.    Well at least he's not acting so innocent now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

LOL, the robot head makes his journey only to be denied due to Aku not giving two fucks on what is happening.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

And now the idiot is late on giving the news, Jack already had his sword back.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2017)

Just posting so @PlacidSanity doesn't look crazy talking to himself


----------



## Foxve (May 13, 2017)

Aku is going to destroy him when he finds out jack got it back.....


----------



## Gibbs (May 13, 2017)

Why isn't he sweating?


----------



## Gibbs (May 13, 2017)

oh shit, AKU


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Just posting so @PlacidSanity doesn't look crazy talking to himself


Lol, thanks.  



Foxve said:


> Aku is going to destroy him when he finds out jack got it back.....



Looks like we are going to see if that happens soon.


----------



## Gibbs (May 13, 2017)

robot dead lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

Whoa, I didn't think they would take the Daughters of Aku that far.   Damn so Ashi has Aku blood in her and he's using it to control her now.


----------



## Foxve (May 13, 2017)

Poor jack


----------



## Foxve (May 13, 2017)

Damn last episode already?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

Holy shit, now that a cliffhanger and final episode next week going from the promo.  Final episode. 

Up next Super.  Wondering how long before they hit the Resurrection F arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

What type of training is this.   I mean damn if you don't keep up with the pace you'll fall off and then Whiss transports them to face a sleeping Beerus pissed off at a dream.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2017)

Hmm, a new Destruction God and his Guardian.   Also next week is the Resurrection F arc. 

Lol, a Rick and Morty promoting the Aliens film and that poor facehugger. 

Up next Kai and more of the Majiin arc.


----------



## Foxve (May 13, 2017)

Another destroyer? I thought beerus was the only one for their universe?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

Hmm, so it's Dabura's turn and Gohan gets to face him. Well are they going back to the tournament then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

Attack on Titan now.  Going from last week they were going out to save a squad being surrounded so lets see if tonight's episode they get the job done or can the squad survive long enough for the rescue.


----------



## Foxve (May 14, 2017)

What the fuck are those two titans doing......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

Damn that guy is strong.  Fireman carries that small titan to the window and while having his arm bitten.


----------



## Foxve (May 14, 2017)

I...... didn't see that coming...... Holy shit......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

Well damn, looks like someone was keeping a secret.  

Next up Tokyo Ghoul.  Last week we had a mother about to sacrifice herself to save her daughter, so tonight will we see the mother's end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

Well Touka is looking for revenge and gets one but now she's dealing with the nutty one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

Well looks like Touka is setting a trap for the craze inspector.    So next week the trap is sprung.

Next up Hunter x Hunter and more Phantom Troupe fun.  Also wondering how long Gon and co escape will last knowing who they just ran from.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2017)

Don't mind me just keeping @PlacidSanity  company


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

Well looks like we learn a bit of Chrollo's abilities and the Troupe goes wild for Uvo's death.  Also nice acid music video earlier though I wonder why Adult Swim does it.  

Up next mecha mayhem for Gundam Unicorn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

New types, new types, new types everywhere.  That or the guy is having going through a psychosis.  
Oh crap there went Pie 12. 

Also on some of the mechas shown in this series I have as model kits.  Very fun builds but I've stopped at the master grade.  Hopefully I would like to try the Unicorn Perfect grade but the amount of time it probably would take to complete.   Will be looking forward to it though.


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2017)

Mechas are awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2017)

So next week the box is revealed. 

Anyway, Shippuden up next and more of the Pain arc then the block finishes out with GitS.


----------



## Foxve (May 14, 2017)

Poor frog


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2017)

Love the Kakashi save there.


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2017)

still gives me goosebumps/


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Well tonight's is a sad night as this is the final episode of Samurai Jack.   It's been a fun ride but all good things must come to an end.  Well hopefully this episode goes out with a bang as it's been a journey to watch Jack and his adventures and having to wait a while for this day to come.


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2017)

Aku will meet his end!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

So the humiliation is to be televised, man Aku is pulling out the stops for this one.   Man for an evil entity this guy really is the showman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

Wow, the allies of Jack had shown up at the nick of time though will Ashi break free of her father.   Also you would think Aku would have figured out an execution for Jack by now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

And here comes the Scott with backup. :skullly  And he's introducing his kids.   And he offering one to Jack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

The Scott putting work in this fight despite being a spirit.   And not the robots.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

Looks like Aku gave power to the wrong kid.   And now he's getting a taste of his own medicine with his powers being used against him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2017)

Jack you son of a bitch


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

Holy shit the TTGL ending.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2017)

YOU MOTHER FUCKER JUST TTGL ME !


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2017)

A tad ...somewhat

UNDERWHELMING...

But c'mon....

C'MON!

That is so fucking unfair to Jack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ashi didn't need to disappear along with Aku


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

Well it was a bitter sweat ending but at least now Jack can lead a peaceful life.  Still unfair to the guy after all he's been through. 

Up next Super and the start of the Resurrection F arc.


----------



## Foxve (May 20, 2017)

So jack defeated Aku on the condition that he'll be a 50+ year old virgin? Bittersweet victory indeed


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

Foxve said:


> So jack defeated Aku on the condition that he'll be a 50+ year old virgin? Bittersweet victory indeed


He ended up getting Simon's fate of TTGL.  Man after all he's been through he should have gotten the biggest break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

Well we are getting a glimpse of Freiza's life in hell.   And looks like his force are not doing well without him.  Though I'm wonder if his brother will ever be introduced to this universe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2017)

The idiot gets back Frieza's parts but the other two wishes are wasted on dessert and money. 

Oh shit a frog Ginyu sighting.


----------



## Foxve (May 20, 2017)

The best ice cream. Shenron even threw in ice free of charge


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Super done, Kai up next.

More tournament fun I think before going back to the Buu portions of his arc.


----------



## Bender (May 21, 2017)

Foxve said:


> So jack defeated Aku on the condition that he'll be a 50+ year old virgin? Bittersweet victory indeed



Eh, we don't know how much time passed before him and Ashi's wedding. For all we know he got some before then.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Kai done up next Attack On Titan.

Going from last week's episode someone has got some explaining to do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Wow, that's a complicated relationship.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Hmm, so Ymir is a mini Titan.  And it looks like Christa is going crazy for some reason.   Holy shit do they death wishes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

That was a very interesting episode.  So it'll be interesting to see how Ymir is handled next week now that the cat is out of the bag.  

Up next Tokyo Ghoul and some revenge to be had.


----------



## Foxve (May 21, 2017)

Really looking forward to the next AOT.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Such violence.  Such gore.  Really taking a liking to this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Wow, the personal conflicts in this episode.  The crazy guy had his reasons for being the way he was but his methods pretty much condemn him in the end. 

Hunter X Hunter up next.  Phantom Troupe went wild last episode for Uvo's death so beholds today's one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Well damn, all this chaos for one fallen team member.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Wow, so this episode was the Chrolo vs Zoldyck guys. 

Up next mecha madness in Gundam Unicorn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

So going from the dialog all this violence and death was because of a charter that was rewritten to exclude an executive order to have new types take precedence in evolving man kind due to fear of it.  The hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Well that was interesting.  So Full Frontal vs Gundam Unicorn next week going from what is happening. 

Up next Naruto Shippuden and more of the Pain arc.  Pain going to town on the village and Naruto is still at the mountains for Sage training. 

The night finishes up with GitS.


----------



## Foxve (May 21, 2017)

Still not into this Gundam series. Hopefully IBO's second season comes to toonami soon....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Still not into this Gundam series. Hopefully IBO's second season comes to toonami soon....



I'm guessing it'll probably be announced when Unicorn comes close to it's end.  Really will be looking forward to it though it did drain emotionally watching the sub I'll probably have to go through it again with the dub.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2017)

Quick reminder that tonight is going to be a Samurai Jack marathon so enjoy and it's Toonami Time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Seems we are getting a rerun for Samurai Jack for the time being.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2017)

Up now Super and it's rendition of the Resurrection F film.  Wondering how many episodes the movie are will take before we get into original content.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice to see Frieza hasn't lost his step in going full asshole mode.   Man I wonder how Frieza still manage to have men working for him despite his high demands from what he expects of them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2017)

Well the fight with Frieza's men start next week.  Up next Kai and it's rendition to the Buu saga.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2017)

When did bulma meet Jaco for the first time? Don't think I missed an episode......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Fun Kai episode with Mr. Satan and 18.  

Up next the continuation of Attack on Titan.  The episode two weeks ago had a reveal on another titan and a girl.  So what are we getting for this week's episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Well holy shit did I hear someone just give away who they are.   Man commercial comes in at the most interesting times.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 4, 2017)

Damn... he just tells him like it's nothing......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow, actions of the past season being put into play.   Man makes you think what else will be brought up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

So big boy and Brock Lesner are in their titan forms.   Looks like a one on two Titan fight next week.  

Up next more gore in Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 4, 2017)

Shit hit the fan real quick. Can't wait till the next episode.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

So a backstory on how batshit became batshit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Well batshit had a point at that time.   So now we are back in the present post death.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Man to get pick pocketed like that.   But the guy doesn't carry money.   So it looks like things are going to pick up soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks like a family reunion coming up soon for Touka. 

Anyway next up Hunter x Hunter and more Phantom Troupe fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Chrollo saved by the assassin.   Well at least that takes care of the 10 Dons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Interesting turn of events in HxH. 

Up next mecha and political problems in Gundam Unicorn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Well they are going all out in whole scale destruction in this episode.   And Full Frontal going with the Fuck you I'm the Final Boss armor on his mecha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

What in the hell is going on. What's this transcending bullshit I'm witnessing.    Also when did Amuro Ray, Char and his lover become gods.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow, that's one hell of a cliffhanger.  

Up next more of the Pain arc in Shippuden and the block closes out with GitS.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 4, 2017)

Mask guy took the kid on an acid trip


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Mask guy took the kid on an acid trip



Going from what happen in the episode Full Frontal was Char in a different body.   And I've pretty much have seen almost every Gundam series released so this one here is pretty much the first time to my knowledge of time and space getting broken.    Fuck Kira Yamato would kill for that ability.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first a repeat Samurai Jack to start the block off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2017)

Jack done, up next a retelling of the Resurrection F film.  Should be interesting going by last week's preview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2017)

Lol, sending the fodder to get their asses beat.  And what's with Krillin showing fear here.  He didn't act that way in much in the film.    Well at least we know how bad Frieza can get when wanting vengeance.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 10, 2017)

Holy crap that dude was a scrub in the film.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2017)

Well that's one way of using a character that was killed off in the film.   So there's going to be changes that will differentiate from the film.  That's cool.

Up next Kai and more of the Buu arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

So  Vegeta "rejoins" the bad guys. 

Up next for titan fun in AoT season two.   Should be an interesting watch as the Bork Lesnar titan gets to fight with Eren titan form.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 11, 2017)

Geez talk about a one-sided fight.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

Holy shit, Eren hulks up, spews venomous vitriol towards Bork Titan only to get smacked down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

Holy shit, he remembered a move he learned form Annie and is using it against Bork.  

Also, where in the hell is that Annie vs Mikasa OVA that was suppose to be in the works.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

Well damn the action was picking up. 

Up next more gore in Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 11, 2017)

This fight is intense......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

Enough with the androgynous characters.  

Well damn talk about a situation getting out of hand.   And this family gathering is turning brutal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

The fuck type of relationships are being presented in this series. 

Also nice to see Lupin coming back.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 11, 2017)

The guy can take some serious punishment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

Holy shit, the freak is back.    Things are probably going to get some kink next week. 

Next up Hunter X Hunter and more Phantom Troupe fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

Heh, so it's the fortune telling episode.    And it looks like Hisoka finds himself in a pinch by the end.

Up next the craziness of Gundam Unicorn.  Thinking tonight may be the final episode for the TV rendition.   Well it's going to be hard to top last week's episode.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 11, 2017)

That review of this Gundam series was one of (if not the best) things to come out of it. Holy shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

The hell just happen.  Did the MC just die only to come back.   Man this series is something else.   I mean I've seen pretty much every Gundam series released here in the states and this is literally a first for me.

Anyway, Shippuden and more Pain up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2017)

Heh, so it was Konohamaru's time to shine in this episode.  

Well up next GitS to close out the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2017)

Running a bit late so Toonami Time!!! 

A rerun Jack is up first then Super and Frieza fun next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2017)

Hmm, so some padding add into this adaption of Resurrection F.    And that title also means a goon returns.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2017)

Holy shit, so they decided to bring that guy back.    Man it's been that long.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2017)

Lol Ginyu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2017)

Well Ginyu more than holding his own.   Maybe all those years as a frog has it's benefits.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2017)

And the heroes keep falling.  Man Frieza is going vicious here.  

Up next Kai and more Buu time.  Last week Vegeta willingly accepted Babidi's power, now this week he uses it against Goku.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

So the Vegeta/Goku fight continues next week.

Up next Attack on Titan season two.  Last week Brock titan as getting pinned down by Eren titan but decide to call for help at the end.  So will the Colossal titan provide the turning point in this fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

Well so much for social order in this flash back.  

And now Mikasa is awake and Eren is gone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

So the chase and rescue attempts begin next week. 

Up next the freak returns in Tokyo Ghoul followed by gore.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 18, 2017)

Damn they cut off his arms.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

Ugh, so they are injecting that crap through his eyes.   Damn.  And it's that maniac doing the torturing.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol the bike


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

The fuck.  The guy makes a bad ass entrance by taking out two snipers easy but then breaks when his bike is taken.   And that kid is freaking crazy with the bike and shoot out...... nvm he's also a psychotic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

The gore on this show, damn. 

Up next HxH and more Phantom Troupe fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

So Hisoka slyly gets himself off of suspicion and it looks like the Troupe is not done in wanting to find out the chain users identity. 

Up next the premier of Lupin the 3rd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

Hmm, Lupin tying the knot and his friends already leaving.    So the guy is marring into money then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

So Lupin is actually married now.    And his wife is super rich yet wants to steal due to the thrills.   And now he's indulging in adultery if he does anything with Fujiko. 

So up next Shippuden and more Pain,will you return it, I say Pain.  Then the block closes on GitS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh shit, Pain is about to unleash it.  And he manage to have taken a secondary character as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first repeat Samurai Jack the final season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2017)

Jack done for tonight. 

Up next Dragon Ball Super's TV rendition of Resurrection of F.  Last we saw an old foe "return" and going from this week's preview Goku and Vegeta are joining the fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 24, 2017)

can always count on my brother placid to atch toonami with me.

haven't watched in 2 months and im kind of salty cause i missed a chunk of buu saga


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2017)

No problem.  Currently Super is on with Goku and Vegeta arriving at the scene.  But damn this rendition of Resurrection of F is having some characters eat it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2017)

Well there went Captain Jackass.   Back in about one episode and then tuned to dust in the next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2017)

RIP Jobber force.  Your designs were meh but at least from here on in the animators save ink.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 24, 2017)

man isnt this bascially based off the movie? I need it to go into the arcs I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2017)

yessir


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

Super done, up next Kai and more of the Buu arc.  

Thinking Goku and Vegeta start their fight in this episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2017)

damn piccolo and krillin was hanging out with snoop dogg they stoned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey Drag, have you ever seen Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey Drag, have you ever seen Tokyo Ghoul.


Yes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

I can't believe it's made the Toonami block.     It's been gory and entertaining. 

Anyway, Goku and Vegeta going all out here.  Man the pent up frustration that Vegeta has had to go through in this series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2017)

when is flcl coming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> when is flcl coming



Um, it's technically suppose to come out near the end of this year but no current announcement on it.   Probably might hear something at AX within a few weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

So Buu makes his appearance next week. 

Up next AoT the second season and going from the preview Mikasa might go bloodhound on those that have taken her Eren.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

Well damn talk about your emotional baggage.   Would almost feel sorry for the guy if it weren't for the betrayal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

Well that was some intense dialog. 

Up next Ghoul and more gore and torture.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

Holy shit, and I'm guessing this is the breaking episode for this guy as he's being fucked up physically and psychologically.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

And the breaking of Kaniki keeps going.  Holy shit the mind fucking going on here. 

And now Frankenstein just pissed off his monster and it's his turn to get bent over the table.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

HxH up now and more Phantom Troupe fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

Well the boys get caught again.   Damn someone needs to learn to control their anger. 

And now the dog trainer is dead. 

Up next Lupin the Third and more new episodes.    Wonder if he got that divorce from that girl in the last episode though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

Hmm, so Lupin is taking a job to help a druggy keep his medical record from being released by the mob.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2017)

So the guy wasn't a druggy but a person who was losing his eyesight and needed medication that would trigger the positive doping test.    And Lupin cashes in on the bet I'm thinking. 

Up next Shippuden and the main event is about to start for the Pain arc. Then the block closes out with GitS. 

Also next week is an AoT marathon so the new episodes for the block resumes in two weeks.  Another reminder is that AX is next week and it's one of those conventions where licenses are announced and info is released so any news on the new season for FLCL should come from there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Back to the normal programming tonight so up first DB Super and more TV rendition of Resurrection of F.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2017)

Lol, Frieza pulling out all the stops and using every trick in the book to get one over on Goku.   Well Super is going deep with what went on with Goku and Frieza.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2017)

The hell is wrong with these three.   Man they are fighting for the planet yet they make the time for chit chat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2017)

Super done Kai up to bat next. 

More Buu saga fun and there's been a promo for the Buu saga as well.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 8, 2017)

I know this is ridiculously late but I still have to ask. Why didn't Goku wind up with Bulma?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Foxve said:


> I know this is ridiculously late but I still have to ask. Why didn't Goku wind up with Bulma?



If I recall Bulma was interested in Yamcha during that time and then there was that child promise Goku made to Chi Chi for which he forgot but she remembered and then that crap at the tourny happen. 

Also interesting game review for Rime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

So next week Mr. Bubblegum shows up. 

Up next AoT the second season and going from the preview a nubby Eren still has some fight in him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Well so much for Eren's escape attempt.    And whoa, did I hear Yimir say she was roaming the country side for that long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Well damn, Ymir backstory is sad.   And now we know the connection on why Ymir wants to stick by Krista.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Tokyo Ghoul on now and a broken Kaneki is on the lose.   This should be an interesting episode.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 9, 2017)

Once again I can't wait for the next episode of AoT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Well lets start the episode off with fights.   And let's see how gory it can get.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Wait, he joins the very group that tortured him to the way his is.   Wow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter on now and more Yorknew City arc.  Wonder how long before Greed Island.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh, Lupin on now.  And it looks like the crew bit off more than they can chew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow, electric torture.   Only seen that used in films.   And Fujiko pretty much playing her part in this caper.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

The hell is this fool, British equivalent of Agent Smith.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

He still married and is going after Fujiko at the same time.   Yeah like his wife will be signing those divorce papers.    Well Lupin got lucky there but damn if that agent didn't follow orders to the T.

Up next Shippuden and more of the main event of Naruto vs Pain.  Then the block closes out with GitS and a character arc involving Togasa.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

What it with these out of left field music videos that show up on the block from time to time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first it's the Dragon Ball hour as Super and Kai are renditions of either Resurrection Z or the Majin Buu saga.   Anyway, up first Super with Beerus and Whis paying a visit during the fight.  Looks like you can summon a destruction god and an angel with desserts in this universe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2017)

So did Frieza sign a deal with the Lakers when he obtain that color along with his power.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 15, 2017)

They sure talk alot more in super than the movie......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2017)

Lol, oh yeah they introduce the concept of other universes in this one.    So I'm wondering how long before the movie renditions are done before the universe arcs start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2017)

One rendition of a film done, up next the updated telling of the Majin Buu saga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmm, how many times has Vegeta's pride gotten the best of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

Kai done, up next Attack on Titan second season.  I think we are coming close to the season's end as JoJo is suppose to take it's place later this month. 

Anyway, let's see how pissed Mikasa gets in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

Holy shit, Mikasa laying down.  She's in control berserk mode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

The hell, the commander still giving orders to charge in despite getting taken away in the mouth of a titan.   Man that takes guts. 

And now Armin is playing mind games in the  most savage way.   Damn this ordeal is bringing out the worst of characters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

That's it for Titan tonight. Man what an episode. 

Up next Tokyo Ghoul and lets see how the MC of the series is doing joining the same group that had him tortured.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

So this was a cool down episode that focused more on the characters and did it with full scale violence and gore.   Ok. 

Up next Hunter x Hunter and more Troupe fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow it's a hostage exchange and now Hisoka puts himself in the mix.  Also some tense exchange between the troupe.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 16, 2017)

Lol hisoka's face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

Goodbye Pakunoda. 

So the Troupe is without their leader for the time being and Hisoka has now left.   So now there the Greed Island arc up that's up to bat next with this series. 

Up next a still married Lupin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmm, a Jigen-centric episode.   So how long til Lupin shows up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

Holy shit Jigen just took out a room of guys without firing his gun.   And that idiot boss was given a chance but decided to try to back stab a pro.    And Jigen left without saying goodbye to the hot doctor. 

Up next Shippuden and more of the Naruto vs Pain battle.  Then the block closes out with GitS and the Laugh Man case.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2017)

Naruto in trouble and next week should be a certain kunoichi's time to shine. 

Section 9's time to close out the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

First up the Dragon Ball hour as we get to see what's been added in Super what has gotten to the point in Kai.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 22, 2017)

Fuck yeah! JoJo's back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2017)

It's going to be weird hearing Walk Like an Egyptian as the ending song but nice to have JoJo back.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 22, 2017)

Gotta be honest.....that fight was alot better in the movie...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2017)

AoT on right now.  So how will this episode end with the previous one having Eren and Mikasa meeting the Titan that ate their mother.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 23, 2017)

There has to be a season 3 of AoT.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2017)

Very interesting episode of Attack on Titan.  So I think that was the season 2's finale and we have to wait til next year for season 3. 

Anyway up next the fun in gore of Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2017)

Kanaki should just tell that loon he was the one who did in his boss.   And Jason having his ability used as an enemy's weapon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2017)

Holy shit, the freak is back.   And finally some gore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2017)

Hmm, Hunter x Hunter is now and I'm thinking it's the start of the Greed Island arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2017)

Lupin on now and still married.   Well don't know how long that's going to last or if it goes on to another season. 

Then next is Shippuden with Hinata's night to shine a bit followed by closing the block out with GitS and the Laughing Man arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 23, 2017)

Next naruto episode is the loony toon one.

Also, it's easy to forget how the villagers were assholes to Naruto......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Toonami getting an hour added. 





> *News*
> *Toonami Adds 1 Hour to Programming*posted on *2017-07-25* 16:15 EDT
> Adult Swim's Toonami programming block its new schedule on Tuesday, revealing that the block will now begin an hour earlier at 11:00 p.m. EDT. The new schedule, beginning July 29, is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Today I think we are getting more time for the block and a premier night as JoJo Stardust Crusader starts tonight.  

Up first the Dragon Ball hour as we are on the Resurrection of F arc for Super and getting into the meat of the Buu arc on Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2017)

Hmm, so some added fluff to make the Earth's destruction by sore loser Frieza more meaningful.   Anyway Vegeta dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 29, 2017)

A planetary level rage quit. Lol freeza


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2017)

Foxve said:


> A planetary level rage quit. Lol freeza



Think that's be in the upcoming DB Fighterz game. 

So with this ends the Resurrection of F arc so we are on original material from here on in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2017)

So Gohan back to training and Frieza back to his own Hell. 

Up next Kai and more Buu fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2017)

So Vegeta behind the eight ball for next week. 

Up next series premier of Stardust Crusaders.  Wonder if it's going to be a zany as it's previous seasons.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 29, 2017)

Placidsanity what's your set from?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

Gate Keepers.  It aired on Anime Unleashed quite a bit back when G4/Tech TV was trying to be an alternative to Adult Swim/Toonami. 

Well that's one way of reintroducing Dio back into JoJo.    And the family is still getting into trouble. 

Well so much for respecting family.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2017)

Did he just call his mom a bitch?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Did he just call his mom a bitch?



Yup.   Well looks like this JoJo has some new powers to him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

This is a screwed up family dynamic.   Man the disrespect here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

Wait a minute, they are not going to play the "Walk like an Egyptian" ending.  

Next up Tokyo Ghoul and hopefully some gory fun in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

So it's a prison break for this episode and nice motivational promo by Tom.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

Well a bit went down in this episode that should make next week interesting. 

Up next HxH and the start of the Greed Island arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

And thus start HxH the card collection arc. 

Up next Lupin the 3rd and is probably still married.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

Holy shit, Lupin got played hard.  Damn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

And Lupin is still married.   And played by his wife into a movie part he didn't know about. 

Up next a pissed of Naruto in Shippuden and the loony toons animation that occurs in it. 

Then the block closes out with GitS and Attack On Titan season 2.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2017)

"Do you hate me?"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2017)

Never gets old.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2017)

Looks like a classic is coming back to take GitS place. 
Link removed

Good to see Outlaw Star back in the line up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting the block off it's the Dragon Ball hour with start of a new arc for Super and the continuation of the Buu saga in Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2017)

Welp, looks like family has come to pay a visit at Beerus's place.   So the buy has a twin. 

Ah, the Outlaw Star promo for when it airs again soon.   Hopefully we'll get the hot springs episode so we can have a complete series watch.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 5, 2017)

I didn't know Beerus had a brother......

Alright Outlaw Star


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2017)

RIP 6th universe Earth. 

So which universe is GT in.    And now it's a bet for the 7th's Earth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2017)

Hmm, one of these arcs Goku's battle lust is going to write a check his glowing blue hair can't cash. 

Up next Kai and more of the Buu saga before the series ends.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 5, 2017)

The protagonist just volunteered to put the earth up for ante just for a chance to fight someone from another universe.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2017)

Vegeta about to going out in a blaze of glory but Piccolo laying some truth to what awaits the guy in the afterlife.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2017)

Stardust Crusaders up next and more Dio fun.   Will be wondering if this episode they are going to play the ending though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

Hmm, does the current JoJo live in a place to where you have to be an asshole 24/7.   I mean wow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

And we are going into super violence quick.   And damn straight in the eye.  

Well that's one way of getting a stand out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

The collateral damage in these fights.   How much is that school going to pay in insurance.   Also these fights get wacky really quick. 

Up next more gore in Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2017)

Jotaro's badass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

Man how many people in TG have baggage of sorts with other characters.  It's the twins with that psycho kid, then the brother with that man's armor, and now one of the employees with an invader.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

Well that became violent and depressing there.  

Up next Hunter X Hunter and more of the Greed Island arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

So we learn a bit more of HxH the live card game. 

Up next a still married Lupin the 3rd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

Holy shit, Zenigata actually got a one up on Lupin.  Wow, even saw through Fujiko.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

What is this season, everybody getting played.    Well interesting Zenigata episode.   And now the woman is turning a new leaf. 

Up next Shippuden and more of the Main Event Naruto vs Pain. Followed by GitS's final episodes before Outlaw takes over, and then the block closes out with AoT the second season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2017)

So Naruto finally got to meet his father and we got the final of the Naruto vs Pain fight with Naruto using tactics to overcome Pain's ability.  Heh, ending with Sakura.  I recall there are some omakes that had her complain on why one ending was focused on Hinita. 

Block finishes off with a classic in GitS and a repeat season in AoT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour as we start the new arc for Super and continue with the final arc for Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

Well Vegeta getting treated like a whip dog by Beerus and gets embarrassed by his wife kiss.   Man that guy has it hard.  

Oh another Outlaw Star promo.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 12, 2017)

Some bigass dragon balls


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

That was a waste of a summons.   And Goku forgot to bring back King Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

The fuck, Bulma has a sister.   And her name is Tights.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 12, 2017)

Bulma.....has....a.... sister. The fuck?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

Welp priorities are screwed up in Super. 

Anyway Kai up next and more Buu fun.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 12, 2017)

Bulma has a sister that even her husband doesn't know? Just...how?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

Well RIP Vegeta, you slowed Buu down.  And now the bad news comes to Bulma, Chi Chi, and Videl soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

Things look bleak on Kai. 

Up next next gen JoJo and the power of the stands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

The hell is this family dynamic.  And JoJo overcoming Dio's flesh bug to save an adversary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

So it the hunt for Dio to save Holly.    They have 50 days to track the guy and only a fly to go by.   And they are going to Egypt to find the vampire.  And JoJo get's his Stand named Star Platium.  

And there's the ending I've been waiting for. 

Up next more gore and violence fun in Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

What type of fucked up backstory are we watching here.   Wow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

Some much for cooling down for the second half of the episode.  Holy shit, the blaming going around.   And poor Amon having to take care of his inebriated partner without giving into temptation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

So upcoming violence for next week. 

Up next HxH and more of Greed Island and HxH the card game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

So Gon and Killua get a coach in this episode.    And she has a different form that comes out later if I recall. 

Anyway, up next Lupin and his search for a divorce.   Last week's episode was on the detective so who's turn is it to take the spotlight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

So it's kidnapping hijinks for this episode and it's the British spy's daughter.    And now Lupin has care of the girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

So it's going to be an arc for Lupin. 

Up next Shippuden and Naruto finally facing the real Pain and some backstory on why Pain carries around the ideals he has. 

Then the block finishes off with GitS last episode before HD Outlaw Star takes it's place and AoT the second season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2017)

Some good drama coming from the Pain arc.  So next week is the origin of Nagato, Konan, and Yahiko and their story of how Jiraiya met them and trained them and what lead them to where they are now. 

So last episode for GitS before it's replaced by HD Outlaw Star.  Will be looking forward to OS coming back and in HD.  Have the collector's blu ray released about a month back and enjoyed what I saw.  Hopefully the hot spring episode is finally shown on this run.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2017)

Toonami Time!!!  

It's a good day for those who are fans for classics as Outlaw Star returns in HD for it's run tonight. 

Up first is the Dragon Ball hour as we are into the Universe 6 arc in Super and finishing up the Buu saga in Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2017)

The hell, Goku giving a super wish away to Buu only to have Mr. Bubblegum wanting it for Mr. Satan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2017)

Hmm, so those fighting are getting ready with preparations which include some time in the hyperbolic time chamber.  

Up next Kai and more of the Buu saga.   Wonder what will replace Kai when it's run ends though.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 19, 2017)

Sounds like this Captain guy doesn't like beerus too much going from that response....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2017)

Lol, Yamcha being Yamcha.   And Roshi being a Roshi.   All that trouble just for the final dragon ball.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2017)

So some glimmers of hope show through in Kai. 

Up next more JoJo fun in Stardust Crusaders.    Last episode they are on the clock to save JoJo's mom and are on the way to hunt down Dio.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 20, 2017)

Damn Dio...... banging bitches......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

Heh, alien stag beetle stands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

Cool, interesting use of tactics to down the beetle stand.   And it was the old man from the start.  Well at least that's one enemy out of the way but how man more are there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

Hot cola......huh.    I agree with the old man, it's blasphemy to serve it any other way but cold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

Honestly still can't believe a Bangles song was used for an anime ending song.  

Up next more gory fun in Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

The fuck, you don't take an invitation from the kink freak.    And now he's doling out advice and has to go to the bathroom.   Probably to sniff blood off the napkin from Kanaki he keeps around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

What kind of lover's spat......   Man these characters have issues.    But now comes the part where Kanaki has to come to terms with himself if he's going to get past his issues.  

Oh shit, the crazy kid has come to visit the coffee shop.  

Up next Hunter x Hunter and more Hunter x Hunter the card collecting game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

So Gon gains a master in this episode.   And now it's training time by the sink or swim trial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

So it's more training time in the next episode of HxH.

Up next Lupin the 3rd and the quest for those divorce papers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2017)

Well those last moments of the episode brought out some feels. 
Another nice episode of Lupin.

Up next Shippuden and the backstory behind Pain's motivations.  Nvm, it seems we're on some backstory with Naruto and his past. 

Then the block closes out with Outlaw Star HD and AoT the second season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2017)

Well going to have to miss this week's Toonami due to circumstances with the weather and having to stay at my sister's place that has net but no cable.  So hopefully be back next week if the town my house is at is still in existence.    Man this hurricane reminds you that mother nature is serious business.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2017)

Toonami time!


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2017)

Lol Jaco is a joke


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2017)

Guess Vegeta really does care


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2017)

Wait bulma knew Jaco since she was a kid? Also, still can't get over the fact that she has a sister that we never heard of in either DB or DBZ......


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2017)

Bulma's saggy tits


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2017)

DBZ reruns


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2017)

Why do all the main characters flex so much in JoJo?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2017)

Mom became a cannibal to help nourish her ghoul baby.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2017)

More training with biscuit in HxH


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2017)

Goemon a fucking G......


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2017)

Naruto up next, followed up Outlaw Star then the block finishes with AoT.......


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like we are having a DBZ Kai _rerun_ rerun marathon next Saturday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2017)

@Foxve Thanks for covering this past Toonami friend.  Should have power and cable at my place by this weekend but going from your last post it's going to be a marathon.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 4, 2017)

Post #1700!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2017)

Toonami Time!!!  House still standing, power already back, and most important the cable is back on. 

Anyway, up first the Dragon Ball Hour of Power with Super and Kai.  Missed the last showing so don't know what's going on in Super but can guess with Kai since it's the retelling of the Buu saga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2017)

The hell is this idiot.  Looking at this guy, it would seem his power is to gain pity.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 9, 2017)

Goku really is a dick sometimes.....

Lol Tom just throws the guy over the cliff


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2017)

Savage plays by Tom. 

Man the shade being thrown around in this episode.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 9, 2017)

Lol forget buu falling asleep, i'm just surprised Goku even passed at all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2017)

Kai up now and it's more Buu fun.     So Babidi is pissed off from last episode I'm guessing and is having Buu turn people into candy for it.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 9, 2017)

Damn Mr. Popo stepping up. Liked this scene


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2017)

So fusion training next week. 
Up next JoJo.  So what did I miss two week's ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2017)

So instead od jumping the shark JoJo is killing them.   And it looks like something else is in the water.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2017)

Hmm, me thinks this incarnation of JoJo reacts more on instinct.   Also captain had one last plan to try to foil the guys journey. 

Again still surprised "Walk Like an Egyptian" is being used for an anime ending.  

Up next some gory fun in Tokyo Ghoul.  There was gore last episode right.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 10, 2017)

Jojo straight up badass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2017)

Damn, serious way to start an episode when you have your workers sign a last will and testament before going of on a large scale mission like that.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 10, 2017)

Every episode starting now till it ends will have action in it. 

Wonder what's replacing Tokyo ghoul?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2017)

Hmm, so there are more ghoul groups.    And it's mass death time going by what's going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2017)

Holy shit, so the cafe group is pretty much over from here.   And the freak still won't let Kanaki go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter now and it's more with the RPG/Card Collection Game/ Who is the killer mystery arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2017)

Lupin now and will that divorce happen.  And we are starting off with Lupin in the most uncomfortable position of all, choosing which woman to go out with.... his wife or mistress.    Choices, choices. 

Anyway night finishes of with Shippuden and some missed classics in HD Outlaw Star and Cowboy Bebop.   Then AoT to finish out the night.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 10, 2017)

Lol lupin. I can just tell this is going to blow up in your face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2017)

For a short time Lupin had it all with Fujiko and Rebecca both agreeing to having him.   Damn but isn't using love potions tantamount to date rape of sorts since the person's mental facilities are not fully there. 

Anyway Shippuden up next and are we still on filler.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 10, 2017)

Interesting twist on lupin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

First up the Dragon Ball Power Hour as we going into betting the Earth in the Universe 6 arc then finish up with the Buu arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2017)

So Goku up against the tank Gummy Bear.    Well this should be an interesting fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2017)

Lol, I feel sorry for Frost since Frieza pretty much played the spoiler in battles past.   Hmm, seems Frost tends to be cheating for some reason. 

Also nice game review.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 16, 2017)

6th universe is weak sauce so far. 

Honestly wish we had 2 episodes of Super instead of DBZ Kai reruns


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2017)

Foxve said:


> 6th universe is weak sauce so far.
> 
> Honestly wish we had 2 episodes of Super instead of DBZ Kai reruns



Well Kai is almost over as Buu is the last arc.  Wondering what will replace it when that happens.  

So up next is more JoJo fun as the hunt for Dio continues as they are on a big ship of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Let's see, go off the face the opposition yourself and probably come out victorious as the strongest member hasn't realized their full power or send you minions to do your work and probably have that strongest member slowly reach that power level.    Well I would have sent the midget witch flying out the window with her pink slip fluttering from her rear where my boot launched her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow, a primate who enjoys Playboy and a pack of smokes.... yeah like that's not a red flag right there.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 17, 2017)

That damn dirty ape........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Well the rape ape is loose.   Plus isn't that girl underage and that makes it a pedo-ape.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Man this series loves it's head shots.    So down goes the ape and JoJo get's those hits in.  And six more fools for JoJo and co to deal with before the main event. 

Well up next more gory fun in Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Starting off with more heated battles and Kaneki about to put in some work this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Lol, don't you just hate it when you beat the boss only to have the secret boss come out and take his place.   Well next week should prove interesting. 

Up next Hunter X Hunter and more card collecting, training, and stopping the mad bomber in this Greed Island arc.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 17, 2017)

Wonder what's replacing Tokyo ghoul? Next week is it's last episode right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Foxve said:


> Wonder what's replacing Tokyo ghoul? Next week is it's last episode right?



I think it's two more.  Next week is episode 11 and Eto's time to shine or what ever she changed into.  Should know by next week what will be replacing the series by then.  I'm hoping for a Sentai Filmworks series as this had been a Funimation dominated block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Well this episode of Hunter x Hunter is in the books. 

Up next Lupin the Third and will he ever get the divorce he's been wanting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow. so Lupin had to come to the aid of his wife.   And it looks like that secret agent has some secrets of his own, so wondering what experiments were done to him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2017)

Shippuden on deck and more of the story of Pain.  Then the block closes out on Outlaw Star HD, Cowboy Bebop, and Attack on Titan.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 17, 2017)

Guessing this going to be a Rebecca arc. Liking lupin so far.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour with Super and Kai.  Up first Goku just lost to Frost and it's the Namekian's turn to fight.  I'm wondering though if the situation of Goku's loss was legal.    Then the next half hour is more Buu fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2017)

Lol, man Piccolo is playing for keeps here even though he's outclassed. 

Oh, IBO season two to take Tokyo Ghouls place in two weeks.   Well I'm wondering if the fans can deal with the emotion rage season two brought out again now it's dubbed.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 23, 2017)

Really hope Piccolo wins this

Fuck yessss IBO S2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmm, so Frost is caught cheating making Piccolo the winner yet Vegeta wants the guy so Frost still keeps the win. 

Also with the guy's true personality revealed and his cheating ways brought to light, wouldn't there be an argument on reversing Goku's loss. 

Anyway, Kai up next and more Buu fun.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 23, 2017)

Man I really want to see Vegeta beat that guy's shit in next week......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2017)

Kai over, up next JoJo and co still searching for Dio.   Wonder who they are going against today.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2017)

The violence in this series.   Holy shit that got graphic real quick and the language used during the fight.  

Well speaking of graphic violence Tokyo Ghoul up next and going from what just landed last episode this gore is about to pick up.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 24, 2017)

I figured one of those 2 was a traitor. Just didn't know which one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2017)

The violence and death in this series as well.   Man some of the secondary cast are literally getting eaten or dying here.  And to think after this show ends by next week it's going to be replace with another series that emphasizes on violence as well but includes mechas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2017)

So an old friend shows up at the end.  And it looks like human side had a monster with them going by the episode. 

Up next Hunter x Hunter fun as the Greed Island arc continues.  Wondering if it'll be more training or more on the bomber user.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 24, 2017)

I never figured it out. Is that girl the leader of those ghouls?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2017)

Foxve said:


> I never figured it out. Is that girl the leader of those ghouls?



Seems like it.  It looks like she's the daughter of the one eye owl as well. 

Hmm, dilemmas dilemma.  Looking at the first season of IBO and really tempted to purchase it but also at the same time there is the ultimate edition of Gundam Wing coming out as well.  

Anyway, Lupin looking for a Divorce is next.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 24, 2017)

Lupin is a fucking boss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2017)

So the story continues to next week for Lupin. 

Up next Naruto Shippuden and more of the story of Pain.  Then the block ends off with two classics and a recent show.  Outlaw Star HD, Cowboy Bebop, and Attack on Titan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2017)

So next week technically ends the Pain arc and after it would probably be Taka's turn to get some limelight on the team. 

Also interesting music video that was shown at the break.  Not as much as an acid trip but it was entertaining as is.  

So up next to finish the block out with some known classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Last night for Tokyo Ghoul before IBO season 2 takes over next week.  So up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour with Super and Kai.

On Super, it's Vegeta's turn at Frost and to see if that fraudulent good guy get's what is his for cheating in his fights with Piccolo and Goku.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2017)

IBO about to air soon. 

That was a very short match with Frost though it looks like he's recovered from his ass kicking.   Also rules changes now because of the shoddy way the arena was constructed.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 30, 2017)

Vegeta FTW!! One hit K.O Bastard deserved it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2017)

Lol, who is this character.   Man a toy robot that can tank hits.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2017)

So Vegeta vs the battle bot continues next week. 

Up next the DB Power Hour concludes with Kai and more of the Buu saga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2017)

So Buu is finally done with the mini wizard and offs him then and there. 

Up next JoJo and is betrayal at hand going from last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeah like someone isn't getting mind controlled or a replacement body.    And the scene with the beetles, seen a creepier scene in Betterman involving worms.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2017)

What's up with Dio's henchmen? They're all batshit crazy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

The hell is it with the animal cruelty. Wow.  

Well another stand user's ego get's themselves defeated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

So up next the last episode for Tokyo Ghoul.  Thinking it's probably going to be an anime original ending of sorts since I've haven't heard of a new season and the manga has been ongoing.    Going to miss the gore and it's interesting cast but the second season of IBO is calling.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2017)

So........ that's really how he eats cherries?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeah pretty much guess the constant bleeding wasn't from Kaneki.  Well that's the biggest kick in the crotch for this AO scene here. Best friend makes your coffee only to bleed out during a reminiscent talk and now the coffee shop is burning.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh man the feels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

Later Tokyo Ghoul.  You were a very interesting series to watch.  Didn't think Funimation would air something like this but then remembered Deadman Wonderland.    So hopefully IBO gets some decent viewership during it's run so we can get more Gundam series to air on this block.  

Up next Hunter x Hunter and it's Greed Island arc continuation.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2017)

There really needs to be a S3 of Tokyo ghoul........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

Why the hell is Hisoka looking at their asses when they are walking.    Well the got a strong player with them now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

Lupin up next and more of Rebecca's arc.    Also is he ever going to get those divorce papers signed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

The hell, this guy really planned for the long haul.  Though it would have been interesting to see how Zenigata would have to deal with Lupin's absence since the majority of his career has been chasing the guy.    So there is a new player on the stage going by the closing moments of the show. 

Up next Shippuden and thinking the conclusion of the Pain arc.  Then the block ends on two classics and AoT.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2017)

Lupin is a fucking boss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

Well another acid trip music video. 

So Naruto finally bringing the Pain arc to it's conclusion.  So the upcoming arc is the Uchiha brothers then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

Hmm, so it's the introduction of Twilight Suzuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2017)

Lol, it's the monkey episode of Cowboy Bebop.  Talk about activist taking it to the extreme.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

Premier night as IBO returns with it's season two. 

Up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour with Super and Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2017)

Hmm, so the Galic Gun as ineffective in this round.    And it also looks like Vegeta is out of bounds as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2017)

I feel sorry for the manga robot.  Poor guy got defeated by an insult.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2017)

It's been a while since I saw that move......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2017)

Vegeta has got to be the luckiest S.O.B. with that technicality. 

So Buu going on his world tour after riding himself of the green gnome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2017)

Done is the DB Power Hour, up next the zany violence of JoJo.   Wonder how violent today's episode will get.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

The fuck place they are at.   Talk about a septic system but damn to have that type of livestock as waste management.  And the owner has that said pig lick his ass and sings the creature's praise for doing a good job.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 8, 2017)

This shit reminds me of the Flintstones 

Holy fuck my sides


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow, manly tears being shed. 

Up next the premier of Iron Blooded Orphans season 2.  Should be a good run.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 8, 2017)

Abbdal...... rest in peace homie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

So things went south a bit from the first season when involving child soldiers.   And more Gundam usage increased due to last seasons battles and their military use.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

Politicing, power plays, and underhanded tactics such as car bombs.   Welcome to the IBO universe guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

And the Barbato takes the stage.  

Hunter x Hunter up next and more of the Greed Island arc.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 8, 2017)

First fight of the 2nd season next week. Mika back in action


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmm, so we are at the dodge ball part of the arc.    And ouch that guy previous was taken out in a harsh way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

Well there is another character after Gon's ass but for other reasons. 

Up next Lupin "Sign that divorce paper, Rebecca" the 3rd is up next.    Going from last week's episode it would seem a new player has entered the stage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmm, so this episode was on the Mona Lisa.  

Anyway Shippuden up next and either filler or the Uchiha brothers arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmm, so an Iruka and Naruto backstory. 

Also interesting music video.  Not as head trippy like the previous weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2017)

So more backstory of Naruto for next week. 

Block closes out with HD Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, and Attack on Titan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

First up the Dragon Ball Power Hour with Super and Kai.  

For Super it looks like the other universe's Saiyan will be up to bat against Veggie so let's see how that turns out.   Then Kai it's more with the Buu saga as we are in the middle of it's arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2017)

Holy shit, Vegeta with some tough love on getting the guy motivated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2017)

Welp lesson over once Vegeta teased there was a higher power level to super saiyen.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2017)

I could see right through Vegeta's act. Man that guy has changed.

I keep hearing about this Hit guy. Can't wait to see what the guy can do.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2017)

Kai over, inching closer to the Buu arc's end. 

Up next more JoJo fun in Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

Man this series has a lot of hot headed guys that act on instinct rather than plan.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 15, 2017)

Guy's got haku's power basically.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

Again, man the violence is outlandish.   Well at least the guy got his revenge but now there is the other guy's partner is still there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

The thirst is too much for that girl. 

Well up next more violence mecha style in IBO season two.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 15, 2017)

Another Jojo cliffhanger. And I believe that this isn't the first time Jonathan got the enemy's flesh on him....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

Well the Barbatos and Mikazuki earning their pay in short fight.   Geez, the backstabbing in this universe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

So some fleshing out of characters at the start of the second season but the question is how many of them will be there to the end of the series.  

Lesson of the day, never mess with Mikazuki's women.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 15, 2017)

Mika's still got it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

So next week more mecha mayhem as it's Gundams vs pirates in space. 

Up next Hunter x Hunter and more of the Greed Island arc.  Continuation of the games to complete a mission for a rare card I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

Lol, so it's Gon, Killua, and Hisoka against Razor for the climax for next week's episode. 

Up next Lupin the 3rd and probably the guy that's suppose to be da Vinci gets fleshed out a bit tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

Lol, so Lupin throws away the diamond at the end.   Well interesting episode with the teachers..... of course she would end up getting the diamond no matter what. 

Up next backstory arc for Shippuden before the block closes out on Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, and the last night for Attack on Titan 2 until GitS takes over the spot for next week.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 15, 2017)

Lupin got some serious swag


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2017)

The hell was that coke fueled claymation music video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2017)

@Foxve  Currently as sister's place with net but no cable so I'm calling upon you to once again cover this thread for tonight.   Really going to miss the first full scale mecha battle on IBO, I' m thinking the conclusion of the dodge ball game for HxH, and Hit's ability on Super.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 21, 2017)

Got it covered @PlacidSanity  Toonami time! Can't wait to see what this Hit guy can do......


----------



## Foxve (Oct 21, 2017)

Hit's seems like an alien version of Neji. Vegeta got his ass beat without landing a single blow......


----------



## Foxve (Oct 21, 2017)

Goku : I know your secret Hit. Your going down!!

Vegeta : 

 

Up next DBZ Kai reruns


----------



## Foxve (Oct 21, 2017)

I forgot about that blind kid Buu helped in this arc. 

Lol Krillin's wife trying helping him cheat  

Not a bad toonami video. Not sure what subject it was covering though


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

Jojo time! 

Noble and pure my ass old lady.....

Also, looks like next Saturday will be another rerun Saturday.  it's Samurai Jack this time


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

A tumor stand? So much variety......


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

Holy shit that reveal. 

IBO up next


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

Tekkaden for the win


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

That was an awesome battle! Can't wait to see the rest! Too bad I'll have to wait two weeks 

HxH up now and it's the end of the dodge ball fight


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks like we're going to have another intruder on the ship November 4th......


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

So the bomber got those other guys. Always wondered what happened to them. Must have missed that part when I watched it the first time. 

Lupin up next


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks like lupin is returning a dog in this episode.....


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks like the dog was the only one that got a happy ending  

Naruto up next


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks like Naruto saved the village before he was a ninja even though he didn't realize it.....

Up next is outlaw star followed by Cowboy Bebop and then the block closes with AOT.......


----------



## Foxve (Oct 22, 2017)

Lol looks like my guide was wrong. Toonami actually closed with Ghost in the Shell.

Well then, till the weekend after next......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2017)

Toonami Time!!! 

So the block is back to normal after last weeks Samurai Jack marathon and we are getting an hour back due to DST Fall Back.  Also tonight is the Countdown event. 

Up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour with Super and Kai.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 4, 2017)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2017)

Dammit I knew I was going to miss some interesting episodes from two weeks ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow, so Hit just improved his technique in that short amount of time instead of the usual power up.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 4, 2017)

So now he's moving a 20th of a second forward in time? 

Liking this Hit guy. Heard this fight was supposed to be really good. So looking forward to what happens next after the break......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2017)

Is he combining Kaoi-ken with God power.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2017)

Well that's on hell of a cliffhanger. 

Up next Kai and more of the Buu saga.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 4, 2017)

Goku badass as fuck........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh the introduction of Shitenks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2017)

Kai done up next JoJo.  

What did I miss from last episode?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

Road rage is a bitch.   And the girl that was traveling with them is back.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 5, 2017)

Lol road rage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

The hell.... Christine reference and they could have done a JoJo marathon for last week as a Halloween theme.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

This series.  Man the protagonist really shit on their villains when they are defeated.   So the old hag is the next opponent then. 

Up next IBO season two.  Dammit I missed the whole scale Gundam battle from last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow, there were some mecha battles to be had in the beginning of the episode.    So it was a pissing match on who would bring in the pirate boss.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 5, 2017)

Mika getting the job done


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

Ugh, backhanded politics is never a good thing in a mecha show.  Leads to needless battles and loss of life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

Yup, IBO Season Two the Godfather edition.    Mika as cold as ice as usual.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

Take that back it more like IBO Scareface.    And if it going that route I can guess where this is going. 

Up next HxH.  So I'm guessing the dodge ball game came to a climax in last episode so this one will be on tracking the bomber portion of the Greed Island arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow, looks like the bomber and his group will have to be dealt with soon if anyone is going to complete the Greed Island game. 

Up next Lupin the 3rd and his quest for a divorce.   Then Shippuden next before the block closes out on classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

Geez, so Lupin played the hunters and got a crap load of money by rigging a deadly game.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 5, 2017)

Lupin schooling this plebe like a boss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

Hmm, so we are getting some flashbacks and backstory to formation of the teams.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2017)

Toonami time! 

Seems the "intruder" infected Sarah this time.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2017)

Champa - "You fighters are nothing but pawns!"

Goku & Hit - "Bitch what you say" 

Loved seeing them freak out that destroyer with a stare


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2017)

Nevermind  

Wonder who the little guy is?


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2017)

DBZ Kai reruns. Yay


----------



## Foxve (Nov 12, 2017)

Lol Tom and Jerry reference in JoJo of all places


----------



## Foxve (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks like something's cooking in IBO.....


----------



## Foxve (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks like Gon's fight with the bomber will conclude next week


----------



## Foxve (Nov 12, 2017)

Interested in seeing how lupin deals with this new development......


----------



## Foxve (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks like we're in another flashback filler arc of Naruto.

The block finishes with Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, and Ghost in the Shell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2017)

@Foxve   Thanks for covering.  Had a family get together last night and the party went a bit long so I couldn't post for that night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2017)

A new series joins the block this December.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2017)

Toonami Time!!!  

Dammit missed last week and some fun things that went on. 

Anyway, up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour as a new character appears and the Gods of Destruction freak out over it.     Freaking missed Hit tanking the match last episode. 

Then more Buu fun in Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2017)

So Goku meets the all mighty and get's comfy with him while the rest of the crowd is freaking out and now it turns out they planet they were on was a Dragon Ball.    And that special phrase for activation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2017)

What an odd Destruction God Beerus is.    Well it was nice of him to use the Super Dragon Balls to bring back the Earth in his brother's dimension into fruition but then as an older brother myself what isn't there one would do for a younger sibling. 

Also the "ultimate" fighter was the delivery guy. 

Up next Kai and the continuation of the Buu saga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2017)

Welp a dumb ass will be feeling the wrath of Buu Wick next episode. 

Up next JoJo and more hype violence.    Wish I knew what went down last week though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2017)

The fuck is going on.  So the old hag can control her victims by having her stand pierce them and make them do whatever she wants.  And now one of the heroes is being forced to lick clean a toilet .   Man this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2017)

Well that was a really quick way of defeating that hag's stand.    Whatever works in this series.  
Up next IBO second season fun.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> A new series joins the block this December.


This quickly?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2017)

Mider T said:


> This quickly?!




Well Funimation must be banking on this series to be successful if they are going to air it this soon on the Toonami block.

As for IBO, looks like all this loss of life being seen is due to fools making power plays at the cost of young lives.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2017)

IBO done.  Again pointless power plays costing lives. 

Up next HxH and onto hunting the bomber in the Greed Island arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2017)

Victory for Gon and all it cost him was his throat and hand.   Well now they've completed their mission.  And that pay off at the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2017)

Lupin the 3rd on now and it would seem the English agent just took a bullet meant for his daughter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2017)

Wow, so Nix was betrayed by his organization and now Da Vinci is making his move.    Well at least Nix is free as well as his family. 

Up next Shippuden then Toonami finishes off with some classics.  Next week will be a Kai marathon so see you guys in two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2017)

A bit late but Toonami Time!!!   Also premier time as Black Clover starts tonight. 

Anyway Kai up first in the new line up arrangement and the rise of Thin Buu I think.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 2, 2017)

Lol beerus. 

DBZ Kai reruns  

Time to see what this black clover thing is about....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2017)

Black Clover up next so let's see how this series turns out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2017)

So I take it this guy is going to be screaming the entire series then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2017)

Hmm, so Tom reviewed that Gundam game.    Would like to play it sometime soon but don't know if they have some of my favorite suits to use.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 2, 2017)

Lol haven't seen a protagonist ( I'm assuming) that hyperactive sense Natsu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2017)

So that was Black Clover. 

Up next the zanny violence of JoJo.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 2, 2017)

Knew that kid would have some kind of hidden power.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2017)

Heh the tricks of haggling. 

So they are up against Steely Dan.   Well looks like he can redirect his damage unto another.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2017)

This show.   Well interesting attempt of brain surgery so we are going to have to wail til next week to see how it turns out.  

Up next IBO second season.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 3, 2017)

That guy is fucked when Jotaro is able to fight again......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2017)

Well damn I guess we are at the point in this series when those death flags are going to be flying full mast. 

And those kids were used and it cost a secondary character's life for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2017)

Well that's one traitor delt with.   Damn all this underhanded dealing and back stabbings it's almost as if Gundam meets Scarface or some similarities of the Godfather.  And if you watch those you pretty much can guess how this will turn out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2017)

Up now HxH and probably coming to the conclusion of the Greed Island arc until the next one.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 3, 2017)

Good to see those bastards got what they deserved......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2017)

Is this guy suppose to be a representation of the creator of HxH.    Also going by what I saw we are going to go into the Chimera Ants arc next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2017)

So we have to wait til next week if Gon will finally meet Ging.  

Up next Lupin the Third and his ongoing adventure to get divorce papers signed.  Then I think Shippuden and filler is next followed by classics closing out the block.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 3, 2017)

A feels episode


----------



## Foxve (Dec 9, 2017)

Lol when did Piccolo become Mr. Mom


----------



## Foxve (Dec 9, 2017)

Holy shit that death was gruesome by DBZ standards........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2017)

Got net capability back so I can post for Black Clover.   Anyway let's see how episode 2 turns out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2017)

So even when they are giving a backstory the guy still is yelling.   And his quest to marry a nun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow a Cuphead review.    Wondering if I should try that game out.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 9, 2017)

Really hoping this isn't a complete flashback episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2017)

Lol, so the kid has gumption.    Well back to the current event and it seems Asta has his own book.    So now we get into the nitty gritty for the rest of the series then now the character build for Asta has been done. 

Up next the crazy violence that this JoJo.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 10, 2017)

It was..... Well hopefully Jojo will be eventful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2017)

Lol, poor guy.  And the crowd is throwing money at the guys out of pity.   Well once that stand had been removed you know the guy is going to pay hard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2017)

Is that Stand's voice Lupin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2017)

Payback was sweat.   Piss JoJo off and it's the 1000 hit ultra combo. 

Up next Scarface meets Godfather in Space as IBO in on bat.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 10, 2017)

"Here's your receipt".... Jotaro


----------



## Foxve (Dec 10, 2017)

IBO is really good with the feels episodes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2017)

Hmm, so Orga going to go for a power play soon.   Well one guy has quit the group to stay with his sister and more problem will probably arise for Tekaden later in the series seeing how everyone is scheming. 

Anyway up next HxH and will Gon finally meet Ging.  Also probably the start of a new arc by episode's end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2017)

Hmm, the introduction of Kite.  So the Ant's arc will be starting soon. 

Yup there's the queen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2017)

HxH in the books for tonight.  Up next Lupin and his adventures in Italy while probably trying to get some divorce papers sign.    Then it's Shippuden and still on filler to current advents until the start of the new arc.  After the block ends off with classics.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 10, 2017)

Lupin got played?! 

Women


----------



## Foxve (Dec 10, 2017)

And in the end Fuji proves why she is Lupin's  number one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

Toonani Time!!!  

Finally getting to catch Super on time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

Hmm, so I'm guessing it's going to be a Trunks/Goten centric episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

So fun with Vegeta when Super returns next year.  

Up next to complete the Dragon Ball Power Hour is Kai and more Buu fun.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 16, 2017)

This looks like it'll be a good fight next year on Super....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

Ah the Human Extinction Beam.    So tonight was it's debut.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

Welp there went ChiChi.   So changed into an egg then squished.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

Kai in the books, up next Black Clover.     \

Just wondering but since Super will not be turning til next year does that mean Toonami will have off for the next two weeks.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 16, 2017)

So it's going to be a cowboy Bebop marathon till next year? Wish we got a movie instead


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

Foxve said:


> So it's going to be a cowboy Bebop marathon till next year? Wish we got a movie instead



Yeah I remember they would do movie month on December.  Why did they stop though. 

So Black Clover is just the boys setting off to the capitol for tonight then wait til early Jan for it to continue on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2017)

JoJo on now and let's see what insane violence we will be watching tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2017)

A sun stand? This show is creative as hell....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow, being pretty much cooked alive and now the guys are starting to lose their minds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2017)

Well that was a quick resolution to the problem.  

Up next Godfather/Scar Face in space in IBO the second season.  Wonder if the carnage will start in this episode.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2017)

Lol that fight was over quick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2017)

All these backroom deals usually leads to tragedy.  And it seems there's a lot going around in this series.  

Oh forgot there's a game review.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2017)

Wait that secretary lady is dating the big mechanic guy? Damn......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2017)

IBO in the books for tonight.  See it in two weeks after the New Year to see how this plot plays out. 

Up next Hunter x Hunter and the start of the Chimera Ant arc.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2017)

That relationship with the little girl is still weird and creepy


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2017)

The Chimera ant Arc. Easily my favorite HxH arc.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh man those poor kids........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2017)

Well the Queen had to eat but this...  anyway HxH done for tonight and things pick up at the start of next year.  

Up next Lupin the Third and his adventures in Italy then the block comes to a close to this year with classics.    See you guys next year as it appears we go into a marathon to finish up 2017 for the next two weeks.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2017)

Lupin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2017)

Ah forgot that Shippuden was up.   So it's another flashback mini arc and deals with Neji and Tenten. 

Also I recall this flashback introduces a weapon that TenTen uses in one of the Naruto fighting games as part of her super.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Hope you guys had a decent Christmas and New Years.  So lets start this block up with the Dragon Ball Power hour as Super is up now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2018)

So get copied by the water means you're pretty much a goner unless you defeat your copy then.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2018)

Wonder how gotinks is going to beat the duplicate Vegeta without touching him.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2018)

Holy shit, the animosity between Vegeta and Goku is so strong that even the copy broke free of it's confines to keep the rivalry going.  

Up next the second part of the Dragon Ball Power Hour as Kai and the Buu saga continues.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2018)

Gotinks acting like a dumb ass at the start of the fight, at the middle, and it wouldn't surprise me if next week this little ploy is still him being a dumb ass. 

Black Clover up next.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2018)

Lol jack the ripper


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2018)

Hmm, such a peculiar group of squad captains.   Well knowing the kid you can pretty much tell which squad he'll end up in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2018)

Welp that fight was one and done. 

Up next the zany violence of JoJo.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2018)

Guy got wrecked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2018)

Man this series and animal cruelty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2018)

Well the stand user is a baby, his stand attacks in dreams, and he shits himself.   Well this should be an interesting arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2018)

So from violence in your dreams to violence in a mecha, IBO season two is up next.  

Also start getting ready for some roller coaster rides of emotions from these upcoming episode of IBO from start to finish.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2018)

A baby stand user? The creativeness of this show


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2018)

I feel like something bad's about to happen.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2018)

Hmm, interesting Toonami promo but it has me thinking that now Funimations has the majority of it's shows airing on the block.    Well it wasn't quite some time ago that Bandai Ent was the ones with the majority of it's series airing here along with some of it's more obscure series airing on Anime Unleashed at that time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2018)

Foxve said:


> I feel like something bad's about to happen.....



We are 10 episodes in a 25 episode season, it's almost if not about time for this series to kick it up a notch again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2018)

Well that fool just woke up a Mobile doll.  

Up next HxH and the continuation of the Chimera Ant arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks like things are going to pickup next episode....


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> We are 10 episodes in a 25 episode season, it's almost if not about time for this series to kick it up a notch again.



Seriously? I wasn't even paying attention to how many episodes aired already. Interested in seeing how this season go's now that it's going to pickup......


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh man the feels I got from this arc


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2018)

Well looks like getting news from that area with current technology is close to nil so intuitive of Kite to realize that the queen must have already have a nest built.  So should be interesting this point on to see what variations of chimera ants come out of this arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2018)

HxH done for tonight, so it would seem Lupin's wife has something planned for tonight's Lupin the Third episode. 

Then Naruto Shippuden finishes up the block with new content followed by three classics to close out tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2018)

That back and forth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off the block with the Dragon Ball Power Hour as Super is first on deck.  Going from last episode it would seem Goku will be facing a purple water clone of Vegeta and with the real on in danger of disappearing if the clone is not defeated in time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2018)

Holy shit, Vegeta's life is on the line but his damn pride is having him flip flop more than the Big Show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2018)

Welp blind luck played a huge part in Vegeta coming out of this mini arc alive. 

Up next Kai and more of the Buu saga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2018)

Well again act like a dumb ass and the extreme will happen.   So Piccolo decided to destroy the door to the time chamber after Gotenks acts like he had no power left. 

So up next Black Clover and who goes where in this recruitment part of the series.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 13, 2018)

Lol another cocky bastard gets spanked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2018)

Lol, so Asta gets into what I recall is the worst group to end up in.   Well let's see what odd balls are in the Black Bulls next episode. 

Up next JoJo and it's crazy violence towards anybody and anything whether it's human or animal.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 13, 2018)

Lol bragging about the size of his turd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2018)

Damn, so the guys were almost taken down by an infant.   So Kakyoin's quick thinking allowed them to survive.  

Holy shit, so the kid has to eat his own poo. 

Up next is IBO.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh man that was savage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow, this dumb ass is getting his men killed trying to protect him.   And he still wants to fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2018)

Hmm, so someone took the mobile dolls and decided to program them as terminators.  And we now learn why those types of mobile suits were created and the ways of piloting them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2018)

Fucking Iok just threw a huge monkey wretch into that planned ambush.   And now more lives will be lost due to this ass hole.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 14, 2018)

Like a boss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2018)

It's going to be interesting to see how that Mobile Armor is finally stopped. 

Up next HxH and the continuation of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2018)

Well this arc is becoming grim. 

Up now Lupin the Third.   And it would seem the show will be using Da Vinci in tonight's episode. 

Then after this is new Shippuden (hopefully done with filler) and the block ends the night with some classics.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 14, 2018)

Lupin's got this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Tonight is the start of the Black Goku arc for Super so let's get the Dragon Ball Power Hour on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2018)

The hell, poor Piccolo dragged into picking veggis.  

And poor future Bulma.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 20, 2018)

Really interested in finding out the back story of this version of trunks. And the deal with this Goku black guy.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2018)

Well there goes Mai. 

Up next more Buu saga fun in Kai.  Last episode Piccolo blew up the door to the hyberbolic time chamber so how are the guys suppose to get out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2018)

So family and friends are killed off in this episode and ends with Gotinks going to the next Saiyan level. 

Up next Black Clover and Asta meets the Black Bulls crew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2018)

You know this introduction sort of reminds me a bit of Fairy Tail.    Wonder why that series didn't get to air on Toonami.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know this introduction sort of reminds me a bit of Fairy Tail.    Wonder why that series didn't get to air on Toonami.



Please no. That "power of friendship" BS is too much.....

Really hope this series doesn't go down that road


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2018)

Welp Asta survives the initiation.   So I'm guessing next week is the girl's true introduction. 

Up next the zanny violence of JoJo and to see who is on the island.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Please no. That "power of friendship" BS is too much.....
> 
> Really hope this series doesn't go down that road



Lol, at least it wouldn't be as bad as GXP.   Hell the guy in charge of Adult Swim was apologizing for airing it on Twitter a few years back.  Hell they still from time to time.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 21, 2018)

Honestly they're both almost equally as bad. Especially after the ending Fairy Tail had. 

Though for different reasons.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow, Avdol took the look of his father.    Sadly now he get's the news of the fate of his son.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2018)

Heh, Kameo.   Guess the name is from this band.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 21, 2018)

I knew something was up with that Genie....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2018)

Well Polnareff seems to be screwed for the time being. 

Up next IBO and more mecha violence as Tekkadan is up against a Mobile Doll of sorts.  And an idiot that makes a situation worse that it was.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2018)

To think had this ass hat been allowed to die right now, this series would have probably gone a different direction. 

So Mikazuki is pretty much handicap as Barbatos system wants to go all out and protect it's pilot at the same time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2018)

Holy shit, Mika looks worse for ware.   And it looks like next week he'll go through the ringer bringing out the Barbatos's full power.  

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 21, 2018)

Mika got this. Can't wait for the next episode


----------



## Foxve (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh man the deaths in this arc


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2018)

Togashi cleaning house with characters in this arc. 

Up next Lupin and facing da Vinci in this arc of Lupin the Third.  Interesting enough the next Lupin series will be taking a more modern look in it's art style I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2018)

So does this mean Lupin is done with the Italy story then.   Also the marriage certificate wasn't sent in so he's free in away.  

Up next Shippuden and probably filler.   Then the block closes with some classics and a series that's reaching classic status.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 21, 2018)

Lupin swag as fuck


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2018)

is there a thread for the gifted?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2018)

What?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2018)

Toonami time!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2018)

Lol, sorry for being late.    Lost track of time playing Monster Hunter World.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh, that's right we are starting the Black Goku arc of this series.  

Up next the Buu saga for Kai to finish up the Dragon Ball Power Hour.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks like Trunks got the wrong idea. Guess we'll have to wait till next Saturday to hear Goku black's story.....


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, sorry for being late.    Lost track of time playing Monster Hunter World.



Is it any good?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Is it any good?



Still trying to get a feel on it.  Using a charge blade as my preferred weapon and been getting my butt kicked by that T-Rex/Vulture like creature.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2018)

Welp that's what happens when you play around in an important fight like that. 

Up next more team fun in Black Clover.  I think it's the introduction of the new female member.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2018)

So the girl is all talk if she can't hit the target.  Well we now know who the ice queen of the series is for the time being.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2018)

This is such a silly series and I'm enjoying it.   Well looks like the ice queen was defrosted in one episode. 

So up next from cartoony silliness to ultra violence is JoJo.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2018)

Lol asta


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Man the violence in this series.  

So Avdol is back.   Guess we'll have to wait for an explanation.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy shit he's alive? There's a twist


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

This series, this fucking series.  From ultra violence to crude humor.   Man making the guy drink piss.   Well there was that one scene where they had a guy lick the toilet.  

Up next mecha violence from IBO.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol male bonding 

Oh man what an episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy shit that fight.  Mikazuki soloing but damn the damage both suits took.   But looking at Mikazuki, you know he's going to be paying a price with his body after.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 28, 2018)

Mika's still a badass. Sucks about his right side though....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well things are going to pick up next week going by what has been transpiring in this episode. 

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol Mika's women trying have his kids before he loses control of more of his body


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

HxH is in the books, up next Shippuden and more filler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Fillerden done, up next the block closes out with classics as Lupin's run ended last week.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck that! I want Lupin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting the block up first is the Dragon Ball Power Hour.  Up first Super with the Dark Goku arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2018)

Well Goku going through the transformations here.   Though how powerful is Goku Black then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2018)

So Goku vs Goku Black next week then. 

Up next Power Hour ends with Kai and more Buu arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2018)

So Gohan and thin Buu face off next week then. 

Up next Black Clover and more antics by Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2018)

The hell is this squad made of.   Holy shit the characters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2018)

Well the series first villain shows up. 

Up next JoJo and more violence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow, stuck on a sub with that type of stand and are taking on water.   Wonder how they get out of that mess. 

Up next IBO the second season and it's time for the series to come to it's closing arc.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 4, 2018)

Judging from the pattern of Dio's stand users, the stand is probably a complete bitch.....


----------



## Foxve (Feb 4, 2018)

Lol Naze bout to lose a girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Lol Naze bout to lose a girl



Well with so many girls under his helm he can afford to lose a few to some other guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2018)

This talk about getting pregnant just to keep Mikazuki down.    Yeah like that'll work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2018)

Shit when you starting doing character backstories in a series like this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2018)

Well damn, Naze was set up and now it's time to pay the piper next week. 

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants arc.  Then the new shows ends with Shippuden and filler while the block closes out on classics or soon to be classics.


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2018)

@Sennin of Hardwork has anyone made a thread on the new netflix show altered carbon?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2018)

MO said:


> @Sennin of Hardwork has anyone made a thread on the new netflix show altered carbon?



Nope, you can go ahead and make one on the Television section.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh man. It's THAT episode of Outlaw Star......


----------



## Foxve (Feb 4, 2018)

Jim.... Oh man the feels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting this block off is the Dragon Ball Power hour with Super up to bat.   More of the Dark Goku arc as Goku faces off against his evil self for tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks like even beerus is curious about Goku Black


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2018)

Hmm, so the time machine was destroyed.   So who will be going back with Trunks to deal with Dark Goku.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow, so the one Cell took was still in existence.   So next week it back to the future as Bulma with probably get that one working though convincing Beerus to let them go will take some food. 

So up next DB Power Hour ends with Kai and more of the Buu arc.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol wonder what Beerus's response to this is new development will be


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2018)

Hmm, amazing Gohan has all that power here and back in Z but nerf to hell in the newer series.    Well that's married and a scholars life for you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2018)

So some hope with Dende being alive but Buu returns to the fight. 

Up next Black Clover and Asta's first mission continues.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2018)

The hell kind of punishment did the guy have to go through growing up in that town.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2018)

Noelle gaining a protective spell in the nick of time.   So next week Asta and co face off against some strong opponents. 

So up next JoJo and it's ultra violence.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2018)

Noble girl's stepping it up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2018)

The violence in this series.   So JoJo got eaten.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2018)

Can this series get any crazier.   So when the teeth went out of the Stand it also happen to the Stand user.   So Egypt arc of the series starts next week. \

Up next IBO the second season.  Last week a set up was made so this week is the consequences of that.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2018)

Seems like next arc will be quite eventful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2018)

@Foxve get ready for those feels man in this episode.  Then get ready for the ride from here on til the end of the series because it starts now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2018)

.................. 





Up next HxH and the continuation of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2018)

Naze


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2018)

Know what? Not even gonna fret. Homie went out like a got damn boss protecting his harem. 

A real man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2018)

Welp the fodder ants got taken out but the more powerful ones will be showing up soon.  

Up next Shippuden before the block closes out on classics or becoming classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2018)

Ah yes the Eternal Genin episode in this filler arc.   An old guy that is more what what he appears.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2018)

Lol wonder if the eternal genin made it to Boruto's generation


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

So Cell being mention in Super.   And now the hijacked time machine comes into play while Beerus is getting annoyed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2018)

So Mai gets to learn about herself in the future.    And poor Krillin and Piccolo, demoted to lawn keepers in this arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2018)

So next the gang will try to get the time machine to work. 

Up next the DB Power Hour concludes with Kai and the Buu arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2018)

Kai in the books so up next is Black Clover.  Thinking Asta and co are going to have some problems facing the current nemesis.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2018)

So good team work ends up defeating a powerful foe. 

Up next we go from adventure to ultra violence JoJo is up.    So we are starting the Egypt arc tonight and I'm wondering if the animal deaths will stop from here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2018)

Again this series and it's violence.   But damn getting your head ripped off and taken inside a canteen.   Also JoJo gets a new ally in a dog named Iggy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2018)

Hmm, new ending for JoJo.    "Last Train Home"

Up next IBO second season and time to see if anyone else drops in tonight's episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Lafter didn't deserve that.    So the idiot wants force Tekkaden's hands he's got it.  On a lighter note, Mika wanting a child.  

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc then Shippuden filler to close out the new content before the block ends with classics.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 19, 2018)

DBS - lol wonder how Trunks would react once he learns Mine's real age or Bulma for that matter  

Jojo - so now there's a dog stand user? Also i'm not getting why there can't be more stand users. Is there only as many stand users as there are arcana in that world? 

IBO- Holy Shit. Just wow 

PlacidSanity I think I'm starting to see what you meant by emotional roller coasters in the second season. Oh man Lafter. 

Hoping akihiro bodies that bitchass friend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off with the Dragon Ball Power Hour as Super is up to bat.  Looks like from the preview Future Trunks will be catching up with deceased characters from his time still alive in the current.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

What.... wait in the past Pilaf's crew were bumbling fools so how in the world do the know what Bulma is talking about.   I mean the ninja dog even knew which item to bring when asked.  Wow, so staying at the Brief's residents has you become smarter.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 24, 2018)

Lol trunks getting showed up by himself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh, the DB Fighterz review.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow, who knew Trunks wanted to become a family man after seeing Gohan and his family.   So we're getting a clue next week on who or what Goku Black is. 

Up next Kai and more of the Buu arc.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 24, 2018)

Man Gohan used to be my favorite character. I like that he has a good life and all but when it comes to power he's such a disappointment.......


----------



## Foxve (Feb 24, 2018)

Tein straight up boss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow, they went through a lot of content in this episode.  I recall Goku coming in and then having Vegeta return took about two episodes to get those scenes in.   Well liking the pacing of Kai though I think the Buu arc is the series last before Super the events that went into Super. 

Anyway, Black Clover up next and time to see what Asta and crew are doing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

The hell squad is the Black Bulls if their star ratings are in the negatives.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

Man what reputation do the Black Bulls have is the citizens are trash talking to them within earshot.    And the characters of that squad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

Black Clover done, up next is the ultra violence known as JoJo. 

Wonder if the blood will flow in tonight's episode.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 25, 2018)

Jotaro's making sure the dog works for his keep


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

The hell is it with this series and animal abuse.   I mean holy shit.   Well at least Jotaro got to his target due to that act.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Well the dog got some revenge on Jotaro but damn there will be hell to pay for that. 

Up next IBO and hopefully some revenge is given going from what happen last week.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 25, 2018)

That dog is ridiculous  



Up next is IBO. Can't wait to see what happens after the last episode.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

The mecha battles are heating up and that ass wipe that cause the deaths of Naze, Lafter, and the others is looking to be left to dry.   Should be sweet to see how this battle ends.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 25, 2018)

That jackass's getting fucked


----------



## Foxve (Feb 25, 2018)

Just desserts friend  

Though Kudelia's cryptic words make me think something else is going to happen soon......

I'll be working again next Saturday so won't be able to comment then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Goodbye Jazley or whoever the hell you are called.  Good riddance to bad rubbish I say.  You provoked a monster and expected to win yet only to find out your support was grounded at home due to a backdoor dealing that had organizations turn blind eyes.    And now Tekkaden will be gambling on this revolution as they leave their organization for another.  And Kudelia's words at the end pretty much set the tone on how this series will end. 

Up next HxH and the continuation of the Chimera Ants arc then Naruto Fillerdon to close out the new content before the block closes out on classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Just desserts friend
> 
> Though Kudelia's cryptic words make me think something else is going to happen soon......
> 
> I'll be working again next Saturday so won't be able to comment then.



No problem, I think is the final four episodes of the series that will be the emotional roller coaster that you should try to watch.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem, I think is the final four episodes of the series that will be the emotional roller coaster that you should try to watch.



I'll remember that thanks. Also tonight's the hot springs episode of Outlaw Star.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 25, 2018)

The censorship wasn't bad at all, just the nipples were removed from that one scene. I think this was also the first TV MA rating on Toonami and maybe one of the few for Adult Swim?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first it's the Dragon Ball Power Hour.   First at bat is Super and more of Future Trunks meeting more people long dead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2018)

Again, how is Pilaf's crew able to understand time travel and it's devices and yet are morons when dealing with Goku and co.  

Also Trunks finding out who Krillin's wife is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2018)

Super in the books.  So we got a glimps on who is or created Goku Black. 

Up next Kai and more of the Buu arc.  Wondering now since the Buu arc is the last arc of Kai what will be taking the series spot once it finishes.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 3, 2018)

What did Tom say about Buu being Cottoncandy? That it is cannon?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2018)

Dimezanime88 said:


> What did Tom say about Buu being Cottoncandy? That it is cannon?



I think it's from the lyrics of a Frank Ocean song. 

Anyway, Kai done up next Black Clover.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2018)

Hmm, I'm taking this little arc will be a multi episode with the Magic Emperor taking a look at Asta and now Yuno.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Clover in the books, up next JoJo and the Egypt arc.  

Wonder how ultra violent this episode will be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm thinking they know who the guy is but the guys are fucking with him.    That or JoJo's co are that stupid and it's freaking luck that's been keeping them alive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2018)

The hell ending is that.   And who where those little shits anyway.  Their stands got them in more trouble than help and it ended up having them getting their asses handed to them despite the mission they were assigned.  

Well up next IBO the second season and with vengeance served last episode, what holds for Mika and co tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2018)

So we are getting McGillis's past tonight.   Also he's going to make a power play soon and knowing this show's track record, it's probably not going to turn out right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2018)

IBO done for tonight.  Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants arc followed by Shippuden to close the block out with new content.  Then Toonami closes out on classics.


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2018)

is anyone watching the blacklist?


----------



## Foxve (Mar 7, 2018)

DBS- that Zamasu guy's seems like a stuck up prick. Lol at 18 fucking with Trunks 

Jojo- everyone but Jotaro was dumb as fuck this episode 

IBO- Holy shit.  McGillis's had one fucked up childhood.... Judging by the rest of Galahorn's reactions to him getting that mobile suit, I'd say something's off about it. Though it makes me wonder why they wouldn't destroy it if it's dangerous or something.....


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 8, 2018)

does anyone know how much more of this filler crap there is to go with shippuden?


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2018)

I want to say it's close to ending. I never really pay attention to the shippuden reruns though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour and Super.  So tonight is Trunk's training to face Goku Black.  And how in the freaking world is fucking Pilaf able to work on time travel.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2018)

Lol sayian bonding


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2018)

Lol, that father son bonding in that episode. 

Kai up now and more of the Buu are.  The rivals are now one and it would seem Buu will be put to the test for tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2018)

Thought that was going to be a commercial for a marathon next week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2018)

Fight continues next week, up next the adventures of Asta and the Black Bulls in Black Clover.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2018)

Geez, the Asta/Yuno rivalry takes another turn in how much they send back to the orphanage they grew up in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow, a psychedelic music video this early in the block.   Normally isn't that saved for the way later hours on Toonami.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2018)

Well we are losing an hour tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Lol, again this Asta/Yuno rivalry will be something to watch throughout the series. 

Up next the ultra violence known as JoJo.   Wondering which stand user will Dio be sending out next since the duo brothers ended up in shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Honestly why does the guy need a shave.  So the sword does have a life of it's own. 

Anyway IBO second season up next and more of the Godfather and Scarface in space adventures of Mika and crew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

"Going as planned"  ...... this is a Gudam series, name me one instance where a plan went accordingly.    But man this is were more housecleaning is going to occur.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

The melodrama is only going to increase from here on in.    Man Mr. Chocolate is pulling for a power play and pretty much a blind man can see how that is going to end.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 11, 2018)

Is McGillis's a bad or good guy? Anti-hero? Can't tell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

IBO in the books and HxH up next.

More Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 11, 2018)

Orga gets mad respect for that punch. Look out for your family homie. 

Mika got 2 on lockdown.  Also, how old are they? Atra, Mika, and Kudelia I mean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Orga gets mad respect for that punch. Look out for your family homie.
> 
> Mika got 2 on lockdown.  Also, how old are they? Atra, Mika, and Kudelia I mean.



From what I take, Kudelia is 18 yeas in the second season as the first season is two years earlier.  I'm thinking Mika is about the same age as Kudelia and Atra is suppose to be the same despite her appearance. 

Anyway HxH in the books for tonight as Shippuden closes the block out with new content despite not knowing when it'll go back to the manga content instead of filler.   Then Toonami closes out with classics though DLS takes effect soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2018)

Running a bit late so just got in to watch Super.   Let's see what the first hour of the Dragon Ball Power Hour holds.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2018)

So all you have to do to kill Beerus is kill the supreme Kai? 

Sucks to be him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2018)

Being friends with Goku sure does take years off one's life.   Holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2018)

So this was a break in the pace episode before we get into the Goku Black arc.   Hmm, so up next is Kai with the Buu arc starting to come to a close.   Wondering what will take it's place once the Buu are is done.  Also IBO is coming close to it's emotional finish so also wondering what series will take it's place a well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2018)

Didn't think Tom would be involved in a music video but whatever.   Also Buu about to learn about biting more than what you can chew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2018)

Black Clover on now.  Thinking it's the dungeon mission and where Asta and Yuno meet some very strong antagonist for the first time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2018)

So it looks like Asta and Yuno will be working together in the dungeon next week. 

Up next ultra violence known as the JoJo anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2018)

Well damn, JoJo was taken to the limit with a living blade.  
And now the sword is screwed by dumb luck.  

So up next IBO and an attempt at a power play from McGillis. Knowing the current track record of the show I really don't like how that will turn out.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 18, 2018)

So much for Anubis


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2018)

Well shit, they were set up with that attack.    A mole to have the a forbidden weapon fired from the enemy to justify using said weapon.   And McGillis's power play comes apart because of it.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 18, 2018)

Tekkedan isn't doing to well right now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Tekkedan isn't doing to well right now



Russul played McGillis to a t on that one.  Having it look like McGillis fired those weapons first gave justification to use the same banned weapons back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2018)

Fuck sakes, I saw something similar done by Treize in the Talgeese II of Gundam Wing that McGillis is doing now and pretty much know how that ended.  

And McGillis's forces getting decimated by those weapons, a suicide play the Tekkaden, and secondary player was just lost due to it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2018)

IBO ends bitter tonight.  Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc with more royal guards coming out. 

Then Shippuden to close out the new content before the block itself closes out on classics.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 18, 2018)

I feel as if it's going to be feels episodes to the end from now on


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2018)

This isn't Toonami related but Bitch Hartman left Nick last month, meaning The Fairly Oddparents' future is up in the air.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

So starting off the Dragon Ball Power Hour is Super and more of the Goku Black arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2018)

Hmm, so Black isn't the suspected God. 

Up next Kai and the Buu arc winding down.   Again wondering what will take it's place when the series comes to an end.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2018)

Wait. So they're different people?! Can't wait for next week!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2018)

DB Power Hour done, up next Black Clover.  

Last week has Asta and co about to face off against some strong opponents.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2018)

Lol box of organs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2018)

Hmm, so a game review of an unfinished game. 

Also Luck getting into some trouble with a guy that had smoke magic.  And Asta getting into it with the other guy of Golden Dawn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2018)

Hmm, so next week Asta and Juno will be facing off against some strong opponents themselves.   Should prove interesting. 

Up next the ultra violent fun of JoJo.   Wonder the stand user they will be facing today.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2018)

Wonder if this show will show a cute female getting beaten bloody.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2018)

Fuck sakes, they chase the stand user into the women's restroom and that happens.   So the stand user can magnetize anyone and now two of JoJo's buddies are in a pinch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2018)

Up next the second season of IBO and from the looks of what went down last week more characters to exit the stage tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2018)

Another death


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2018)

Well if one thing, don't piss off Mika.  Poor girl had to find out the hard way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2018)

In terms of how this battle went, Tekkaden and McGillis are screwed.  They lost a lot of units and personal in that battle so in terms of able to keep this fight up they don't have the resources to do it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2018)

Again a power play that went south fast ends up with McGillis losing power and Tekkedan trying to recover from the losses. 

Up next HxH and the continuation of the Chimera Ants arc.  Then Shippuden finishes out the night of new content with probably filler.  After Toonami closes out with classics.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks like orga got his resolve. Wonder how this will turn the battle......

Also, how many episodes are left of IBO?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Looks like orga got his resolve. Wonder how this will turn the battle......
> 
> Also, how many episodes are left of IBO?



Four episodes left for IBO.  Then it's whatever was announced to take it's place when the series is done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2018)

And with that episode the filler ends. Next week Naruto Shippuden is back to canon.

Also, it's amazing how fucking useless Sakura is even in filler. She got kidnapped twice with no effort and in this episode she just stood there watching Sasuke fight instead of using her kunai to free Naruto who had to rely on the dog's teeth to get out of the rope


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2018)

Toonami time!

That fight exchange animation was awesome just now between Trunks and Goku


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2018)

Well damn. Goku, Vegeta, and trunks got their asses handed to them. 

Sucks that I still don't know black's backstory. Though the super dragon balls tell me how Zamasu got that "invincible" body.......


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2018)

We weren't ever told how the water girl got that wand to control her power


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 1, 2018)

Um, what is happening right now???


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2018)

Is this  a April fool's day prank? 

FLCL season 2. Why is it subbed though


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh wow...I totally forgot about April Fools.....Didn't they do something like that with Rick and Morty last year?


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2018)

Not liking this so far. I can respect toonami trying something different, but shouldn't it at least be an action anime? And a dubbed one at that.....


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2018)

Really hope that this isn't a chick flick kind of anime  



Dimezanime88 said:


> Oh wow...I totally forgot about April Fools.....Didn't they do something like that with Rick and Morty last year?



I think so. April's fool's day won't happen for a few more years after today though....


We better get IBO though


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2018)

I liked last April fool's day better


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2018)

WTF toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2018)

Sorry for the lateness.  Entertaining family.  So what's going on in the block going from these past post I'm reading.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2018)

It's some April fool's day BS. 

Really hope toonami doesn't get screwed for this.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2018)

Hmm, should have gone the mecha route like they did in the past.  Only time Daiguard was ever shown on a network.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2018)

So the entire Toonami block is going to be in Japanese.   Well that's interesting.    So I missed out on the new FLCL season.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2018)

Holy shit. Just looked up Mind game and found out it's a movie.  

Good night guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2018)

Currently looking at Mind Games.  They should have just gone mecha after FLCL.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2018)

Toonami time! Time to find out more about Zamasu and Goku Black


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry for the lateness.   So it turns out Black was Goku's fault indirectly.   Well that's what happens when you want to be constantly fighting strong opponents.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2018)

Kai up now and more of the Buu saga.   Just wondering what happens to the Dragon Ball Power hour when Kai is done airing that last arc of it's series.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2018)

Only question left now is why black's energy is equivalent to Zamasu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2018)

Hmm, so for the next thirty minutes it's an event re-showing and countdown special before the ultra violence that is JoJo and the emotional rollercoaster that is IBO second season.   Also @Foxve prepare my friend, these last episodes of IBO will test you emotionally.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

The fuck is this.   Not since Pineapple Express since I've seen a misunderstanding scene.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2018)

This show doesn't hold back. Holy shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Welp that Stand user is going to be out for awhile.   And now a new Stand user shows up. 

Up next the consequences of IBO for backing the wrong horse.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2018)

Man that chick got sandwiched  

Love this ending song. Last train home


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Orga and co backed the wrong horse in this battle.  A power play the went south fast and now the guy that was suppose to cause change just got outed as a fraud, all funding from once allies gone, and I'm guessing the worse is yet to come.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh man. Tekkedan feeling the heat......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

At least Mika gets his mini harem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

A glimmer of hope shows but for how long.   Three episode left before the finale. 

Up next a series that should lighten the mood from a somber episode Black Clover and the adventures of Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2018)

McGillis you punk ass bitch  Tekkedan doesn't deserve this....

Confused as to the female situation with krudelia and atra. Did she agree to have his kid or just raise his and atra's? 

What did she just decide on?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Foxve said:


> McGillis you punk ass bitch  Tekkedan doesn't deserve this....
> 
> Confused as to the female situation with krudelia and atra. Did she agree to have his kid or just raise his and atra's?
> 
> What did she just decide on?



Orga backed the wrong horse when he agreed to support McGillis from season one.  That power play he made a few episodes  back went to shit when Gjallarhorn played his side as the ones using illegal weapons thus allowing justify doing the same and changing the tide of battle.  Now that McGillis has been outed as a fraud it's pretty much hunting season on Tekkedan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Hmm, Yuno having problems with a mage that can counter his magic (or pretty much anyone) with his diamond control.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2018)

"The pebble that shatters the Dimond" that's definitely going to be a famous anime quote. Asta


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

So Asta beats a very strong mage but takes some serious damage in doing so.   Wonder how that will translate next week. 

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ant arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Guy reminds me of a Calc tutor I have way way back in my youth with his explanations.   That's including the use of the word fool.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2018)

Lol I remember that nen ability. Both hilarious and hax at the same time  



PlacidSanity said:


> Orga backed the wrong horse when he agreed to support McGillis from season one.  That power play he made a few episodes  back went to shit when Gjallarhorn played his side as the ones using illegal weapons thus allowing justify doing the same and changing the tide of battle.  Now that McGillis has been outed as a fraud it's pretty much hunting season on Tekkedan.



I was referring to what happened right before the episode ended. McGillis was responsible for that power outage right? Didn't he just betray them before he knew about them betraying him?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Lol I remember that nen ability. Both hilarious and hax at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to what happened right before the episode ended. McGillis was responsible for that power outage right? Didn't he just betray them before he knew about them betraying him?



Don't think so.  Rustal made it very clear that he was going to make examples out of McGillis and Tekkedan with those TV exerts condemning both parties as criminals.  Orga's conversation with Rustal only confirmed that he was not going to make any deals and both parties were going to be punished no matter what.  

So Shippuden on now and back to manga material I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

So Naruto closes out the night of new content, up next the block ends with classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Some changes for tonight as FLCL returns to the line up early while Black Clover takes a later time.

Anyway, up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour as Super is up to bat.  So more of the Goku Black arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2018)

Well Beerus living up to his Destroyer name.  Zamazu got caught red handed and his fate was sealed.   Also Trunks getting lectured by his kid self.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2018)

Super in the books and Kai up to finish up the DB Power Hour.   So more of the Buu arc as Kid Buu is on rampage and is attacking planets that have a trace of Goku on it.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 14, 2018)

Beerus saves the day?


----------



## Foxve (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm not a fan of having another rerun show in the early timeslots. They should have put it in a later one.

Also, anyone know what's replacing DBZ Kai when it ends?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2018)

Foxve said:


> I'm not a fan of having another rerun show in the early timeslots. They should have put it in a later one.
> 
> Also, anyone know what's replacing DBZ Kai when it ends?



Don't know currently.  Not only Kai but IBO since there about three episodes left.   FLCL I can understand it's timeslot since I'm guessing that's where the new season will air, but will have to look into what is going to replace Kai and Gundam. 

So after Kai is done it's the first season of FLCL but I'm wondering what were the numbers of Black Clover if it was place in such late a spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2018)

Classic FLCL in the books for tonight, up next the ultra violence of JoJo.  

Last week's Stand user ended up getting crushed lets see what fate awaits this one that showed up at the end of last week.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 15, 2018)

The guy beat a kid. Can't wait to see his shit kicked in......



PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know currently.  Not only Kai but IBO since there about three episodes left.   FLCL I can understand it's timeslot since I'm guessing that's where the new season will air, but will have to look into what is going to replace Kai and Gundam.
> 
> So after Kai is done it's the first season of FLCL but I'm wondering what were the numbers of Black Clover if it was place in such late a spot.



I've heard that Black Clover was supposed to be 13 episodes long, but it was so popular they made it 51 episodes long.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

The fucking dog saw what was going on in the last fight but did nothing. 

And the Stand user's ability is to reverse age.  Guess why he's beats kids without remorse as is probably his mo of beating opponents like that. 

Oh a music video.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 15, 2018)

This show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

The hell is this show.   Man that guy is having the bath time of his life.

Nvm, spoke too soon on that one. 

So up next from fun to emotional IBO the second season is coming on.

Also adding what in the world was with that music video.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 15, 2018)

Lol Krudelia just casually says atra's pregnant and everyone just brushes it aside


----------



## Foxve (Apr 15, 2018)

Homie getting kisses from his women


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

The best laid plans.... that's all I'm saying at the moment until the episode's end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, with that a boss falls.   Hope comes with allies then tragedy comes with the death of Orga.  

Up next more adventures of Asta and the Black Bulls in Black Clover.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 15, 2018)

Or....ga? Org....a? Orga!! Holy fucking shit that actually happened?!?!! Got damn it the feels coming in waves!!! 

Oh man how is Mika gonna take this?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Or....ga? Org....a? Orga!! Holy fucking shit that actually happened?!?!! God damn it the feels coming in waves!!!
> 
> Oh man how is Mika gonna take this?!



There are two episode left of the series so try to keep some feels for those.  Honestly, there was a reason why I'd refer to Scareface and the Godfather films when the second season started.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

Hmm, so the guy Asta defeated at the end of last episode still will not go down.   Seems something more must be done going on the next episode to see how this arc concludes.  

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

So the born king is an asshole and Gon and Killula failed their test. 

Up next Shippuden and canon material then the block closes out on classics.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 15, 2018)

Naruto the cuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank God Sai stepped in.  That part was just painful to read so seeing it animated.  I know Naruto's devotion to his friend but to have it taken that far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

This episode.   War on a planet because of an overdue book.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2018)

Toonami time!!! 

Starting the block off first is the Dragon Ball Power Hour as Super and Kai are up to bat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2018)

Hmm, that's a long title for a game.   Looks interesting and nice review.  

So Future Trunks gives his interpretation of time travel explaining why he's still there and how Beerus could be wrong on his actions from last episode.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 21, 2018)

Hopefully the next half has more action after the break


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2018)

The hell.... Goku has never kissed yet married and has kids.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 21, 2018)

Goku is married with 2 kids and never kissed his wife. Wow


----------



## Foxve (Apr 21, 2018)

So black is a version of Zamasu using goku's body? Still opens questions about the other Zamasu.

Can't wait till next week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2018)

Hmm, so with Kai coming close to finishing it's last arc, I'm wondering what series will be taking it's place.  That and IBO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2018)

DB Power Hour in the books, up next season one FLCL in preparation for season two and three when they come out this summer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2018)

So a classic series done, up next JoJo and ultra violence, crude humor, and whatever that series does.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

This is one fucked up show.  Wow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

This show.  

JoJo was that strong at a young age.   And poor Polnareff, had to let a good woman go. 

IBO up next.  So with the death of Orga last episode how will the group respond.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2018)

You know he's gonna go back to the girl to "collect" later


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2018)

Bracing myself for this next IBO episode after what happened in the last one.....


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2018)

Mika took that better then I thought he would......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

Mika taking charge but these last preparation scenes are pretty much screaming out what's going to happen next.   So Orga and co are leading the interception team to buy the others time. And McGillis will be taking on his part alone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

Well damn they are starting to drop.  Looks like Hush bought it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

McGillis now dead, Galio emotionally messed up, and the interception group pretty much making their last stand.  Next week is the final episode to IBO so it should be an emotional ride.  

Up next Black Clover and the comedy antics of Asta and co.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2018)

Well McGillis, at least you tried bro.  

Is the next episode of IBO the last?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Well McGillis, at least you tried bro.
> 
> Is the next episode of IBO the last?



Yes it is.  I'm wondering what will take IBO's place in two week.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2018)

What's up with Shonen giving guys shitty ass childhoods to make them stronger?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

Foxve said:


> What's up with Shonen giving guys shitty ass childhoods to make them stronger?



Whatever works for them I say.  

Fun Black Clover episode, so I'm guessing that's it for the dungeon arc.

HxH next with more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

So the colony of ants are no more as the king has left and anyone else decided to go their own way to be kings themselves. 

Up next Shippuden and canon material to end the block of new content before Toonami closes on classics.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2018)

The Mizukage's joke was too forced to be funny


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 
Sadly tonight is the final night IBO airs before it's replaced with a new series next week I think.  An emotional ride that comes to an end and to find out if Mika finds the place that he belongs. 

Anyway, starting the block off first is the Dragon Ball Power hour with Super and Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2018)

Wow, that was an intense episode with Black revealing what he did in Goku's body.    And Trunks channeling his inner Brolly. 

Up next the DB Power Hour concludes with Kai and more of the Buu arc.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 28, 2018)

Did trunks just transform? The emotion involved too. This anime lives up to it ablilty to get you pumped


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2018)

Welp if that fool has a death wish, then why not.   Of all people to step in it would be Mr. Satan. 

Up next FLCL and more of growing up in that weird world.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

Interesting classic FLCL episode. 

Up next from strange to violent it's JoJo's Bizarre Adventures.   Wonder what Stand ability we will be seeing tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2018)

JoJo time!

@PlacidSanity where's your set from?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

Foxve said:


> JoJo time!
> 
> @PlacidSanity where's your set from?



Burst Angel.  The woman is Sei and it's from episode 15. 

Hmm, D'Arby.    Thinking a wishing well might be in order.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

Hmm, so this current Stand user is utilizing his brain instead of brawn and outsmarted the crafty one of the group. 

Up next the final episode for IBO.  It's been a ride so let's see if the group finds the place where they belong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

And thus ends Mika and the group that stayed behind.  At least they made sure that ass Iok went with them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

And thus IBO comes to a close.  Was a bittersweet series but worth the watch.  Next week My Hero Academia premiers so that'll be an uplifting series.  

Up next Black Clover and the fun adventures of Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2018)

The ending of IBO gives me mixed feelings. On one hand they got to start their Independence on Mars. On the other hand, that son of a bitch Rustul never got his. 

This ending isn't even close to fair aside from that fat fucker getting lit up in that bathroom stall......


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2018)

Looks like Asta has his own little harem in the works


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

Asta growing his unwanted harem. 



Foxve said:


> The ending of IBO gives me mixed feelings. On one hand they got to start their Independence on Mars. On the other hand, that son of a bitch Rustul never got his.
> 
> This ending isn't even close to fair aside from that fat fucker getting lit up in that bathroom stall......



I think the writers where going for a more realistic ending that all does not end smelling roses.  Hypocrites won the day in that series and that's why I called it bittersweet.  At least Kudelia ended up in a seat in power to help out Mars and is caring for Mika's child.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

Welp didn't take long for the assholes to crap the party mood.   Talk about arrogant. 

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2018)

Really liking Asta so far. Guy doesn't take shit from anyone......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

Holy shit, what with older woman and Gon.  And is freaking Killua getting jealous.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2018)

Holy shit...... That is the definition of a makeover.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

HxH in the books. 

Up next Shippuden to close out the night of new content then Toonami leads out with classics.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 29, 2018)

Naruto is such a little bitch  



PlacidSanity said:


> I think the writers where going for a more realistic ending that all does not end smelling roses.  Hypocrites won the day in that series and that's why I called it bittersweet.  At least Kudelia ended up in a seat in power to help out Mars and is caring for Mika's child.



Yeah but I wouldn't mind a remake with a better ending. 

Also if you think about it, the entire ending would have been different if that one tekkedan guy had landed that hit on rustal's ship.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

So tonight is the dub premier of My Hero Academia so will be looking forward to that. 

Anyway up first the Dragon Ball Power hour with Super and the Goku Black arc in full swing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2018)

Holy shit, Vegeta having to hear that from his wife.   Damn, talk about a hit to his pride.


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2018)

Evil containment wave. Man that takes me back.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2018)

Well, looks like Beerus might be getting involved again by next episode. 

Up next the DB Power Hour concludes with Kai and the Buu arc coming to it's near conclusion.  Wondering what will be taking it's place once the series is done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Evil containment wave. Man that takes me back.....



Yup all the way back to the first Dragon Ball series with a child Goku.  Breaking out the oldies but goidies as a last resort.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2018)

Kai in the books.  Up next the premier of My Hero Academia.  

Should be interesting as I've yet to see the series so hoping for a good watch.


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2018)

That scene always gets me


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Hmm, that was an interesting premier episode.   Might end up watching the full season on Crunchyroll to see how it turns outs. 

Anyway, FLCL up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

This series.   Wondering how the sequels are going to turn out when they air later on in the year. 

Anyway up next the ultra violence known as JoJo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

This freaking show.   The guy lost to a shit hand but was out psyched.   And now he's out of mind.  Well should have brought a wishing well.  

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Foxve (May 6, 2018)

JoJo's pokerface


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Welp psycho character is psycho. 

Up next Black Clover and the adventures of Asta and the Black Bulls.  Last episode had Asta and co from the dungeon go to a party that was filled with conceited assholes.  Tonight Asta still confronting the lot.


----------



## Foxve (May 6, 2018)

Lol a 12 year old dumping a 22 year old


----------



## Foxve (May 6, 2018)

Asta don't take shit from anyone


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Fun Black Clover episode.  Looks like next week is going to be a defend the capital arc. 

Anyway, Shippuden up next to close out the new content for Toonami before the block closes out on classics.


----------



## Foxve (May 6, 2018)

I have to watch Naruto be a cuck again  

Girl acting all shocked and shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first the Dragon Ball Power Hour with Super and Kai.  Tonight the continuation of the Goku Black arc.


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2018)

Did base Black actually get tagged by a bullet? Power levels are even more bullshit in super


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2018)

Lol, the music during Vegeta's little speech.  

Up next Kai ends the DB Power Hour with the Buu arc coming close to it's conclusion.


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2018)

Vegeta the Prince of Sayains


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2018)

It'd be awesome if when Kai ends we get an hour of Super. Should be doable. I heard the Japanese version ended (for the moment).


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2018)

Asking Vegeta to ask nicely is like expecting water to not be wet. 

Next up MHA and it's second episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2018)

Hmm, so does Deku end up getting his Quirk.   So backstory for Deku before getting into the starting part of the series then.  

Anyway, up next a classic episode of FLCL before the summer premier of it's sequels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2018)

Bunny suit Haruko is best Haruko unless it's Baseball Haruko. 

Anyway, ultra violence up next in JoJo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2018)

Well that fool tried to take on the throne.   So the guy is teaming up with the kid brother from previous episodes.


----------



## Foxve (May 13, 2018)

Yo WTF?! This show is ridiculous


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2018)

The hell is going on in this episode and what the fuck is it with that ending.

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Foxve (May 13, 2018)

Thus begins the downfall of Gon's character


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2018)

Well going from what we just saw, Gon going after Pitou with a vengeance.   Holy shit, that neko just pissed off the wrong MC.

Up next Black Clover and more Asta fun.  So the kingdom is under attack and it's up to Asta and co to defend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2018)

So Asta taking damage in this episode.    Well at least Noelle is out of her funk so she can help out in the fight.

Up next Shippuden to end the night in new content before Toonami closes the block out with classics.   Though I'm wondering how Black Clover ended up in that later part of the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off the block with the Dragon Ball Power Hour as Super is up first with more of the Goku Black arc.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2018)

Vegeta whooping that ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2018)

A powerful sealing technique reduces to a clip.    And the hell is Bulma trying to do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2018)

Meh, unimpressed with the fusion.  Still Goku and co are now facing a fully powered God. 

Kai to finish up the DB Power Hour with closing episodes of the Buu arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2018)

Those cameos from the older series.   And it took Mr. Satan to convince a planet of fools to raise their hands.   So are they doing the final episodes for Kai next week then. 

Up next MHA.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2018)

We're getting a marathon next week aren't we?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2018)

Kid don't look a gift horse in the mouth.  Take the guy at his word and accept the quirk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2018)

OMP much.   Guy pretty much owns that kid for the next 10 months.   And to clear that beach.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2018)

Aren't there labor laws to keep this from happening.   I mean it's part of the kid's training but damn the entire beach.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2018)

Wtf is this Joe show? If they're doing what I think it actually more offencive than anything else.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2018)

MHA done.

Up next a classic episode of FLCL in preparation for the sequels coming very soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Wtf is this Joe show? If they're doing what I think it actually more offencive than anything else.......



William Street does come up with some of the strangest shit for Sundays though I have yet to pay attention to them.  The shows I watch on Cartoon Network are Rick and Morty and Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2018)

FLCL in the books.  Looks like a marathon of FLCL next week before the sequel series airs. 

Up next the ultra violence of JoJo.   Team Dumb Ass suppose to have the jump on JoJo's group going by the Stand's prophecy though lets see how that turns out tonight.


----------



## Foxve (May 20, 2018)

So is the next FLCL a sequel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2018)

Foxve said:


> So is the next FLCL a sequel?


From what I read from the director of the series, a "sequel" of some sense.  Don't know until the series finally airs in two weeks to see what the connection with the original is. 

Anyway, talk about damn luck saving the guy from JoJo's group.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2018)

Fucked because of a fast watch.   And the kid still gets his despite turning over a new leaf. 

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2018)

Hmm, so we are at the Spider-centric portion of the arc.   Well at least we get to see the group show off more of their abilities.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2018)

HxH in the books. 

Up next Black Clover and the adventures of Asta and the Black Bulls.   Then canon Shippuden to close out the new content of the Toonami block before classics close out the rest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2018)

Hmm, so Asta is learning while watching a captain at work.   So are the other two members fighting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!

Lol, oops.  Forgot this was going to be  FLCL marathon.


----------



## Foxve (May 26, 2018)

Lol see ya next week


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2018)

Toonami time!


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2018)

Wondering how Zamasu fusing with himself makes him fully green again. Shouldn't he look somewhat like Goku due to black?


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2018)

Like how it took trunks and Vegeta to both stop one of those attacks while Goku stopped one by himself


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2018)

Lol I agree with Vegeta


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2018)

Time for the FLCL Progressive premiere


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

Finally net capabilities.   Missed the first hour but watched MHA before the net came back.   So Deku makes the cut with his heroic act. 

So now the sequel to FLCL.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

The fuck is that guy wearing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

The fuck school is this.  The fuck class is this.  The fuck curriculum is this.  Where was this back in my days in school.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2018)

Lol WTF. Is that teacher showing them porn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

Well that's one way of introducing yourself.   Bit was better when it was the Vespa hitting you though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

The hell is that class cheering for.   Fucking Haruko.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2018)

Is that kid the same one from the first FLCL? Please say yes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

JoJo the ultra violent adventure is now.  Wonder who they will be facing off today.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

What in the world.   So the begger is not poor.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2018)

What kind of beggar is that


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2018)

This show is graphic as fuck.....


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 3, 2018)

Man that episode was a lot better than Alternative! 

Really excited for the next one, and that ending theme Naota XD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

Oh shit, forgot this show's pension of animal cruelty.

So the opponent is Petshop.  Guessing to East end boys meeting West end girls.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice entrance. Dog's turn to save the day.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

Dog don't give damn about the battle with Dio but the bird does have his pride.   Should have offed the bird when Iggy had that chance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

HxH up next with more of the Chimera Ants arc.  Also more Phantom Troupe fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

Holy shit, Pain Packer.   Hmm, is that Latin he's speaking.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2018)

That guy made a psudo sun. WTF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

Black Clover up.   Wonder what the rating for the episode were before getting moved to the later part of the block.   Anyway, more Asta fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

Hmm, so the episode was Yuno-centric. 

Anyway, up next Shippuden to finish out the block with new content before closing the Toonami out with classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

So Sasuke taking on Kages just to get to Danzo.

And what's with these pipe dream music videos.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 3, 2018)

Dandy: "Believe in the backside"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

First up Super and more of the Goku Black arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2018)

Lol, Vegeta having to swallow his pride.  Well at least now the playing field is about even.  Hmm, a game review on the current Farcry series.   Really need to at least play one of them for the experience.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2018)

Hmm, the fights are getting intense here.   Anyway, Trunks with the cut at the end. 

Up next Dragon Ball Kai.  Hmm, wondering if they are going to restart from the beginning or going to replace Kai with something else.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 9, 2018)

Trunks split him in half? Isn't that bad? His invincible half can just keep healing itself. 

Guess I'll just have to wait till next week. Really hoping that once the DBZ Kai reruns end we get an hour of Super......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2018)

Hmm, so a light and fun episode for Kai.   Going from the episode guide there are two episodes of Kai left so wondering what will be taking it's place after the final one airs. 

Up next MHA and Deku's quest on becoming a hero like his idol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2018)

Hmm, smart move by Deku to find a way to utilize his quirk without taking his entire body out. 

FLCL next.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 10, 2018)

WTF was that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

The hell is that zombie opening.   And that class wasn't just brainwashed.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 10, 2018)

I seriously can't understand WTF is happening? How much time passed since the last episode? They already have a yearbook or was that just some kind of skit? Why does part of the city look like that?


----------



## Foxve (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

The hell did I just watch.   Man that fun. 

Up next the ultra violence of JoJo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

Man the fights of this series gets super violent. Not to mention the animal abuse it shows from time to time.   So Petshop is dead while Iggy dog survived.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

Hmm, so next week is battling Dio's butler. 

Anyway, up next HxH and more Chimera Ants arc.  Since the Phantom Troupe is done I'm guessing back to Gon and co.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

Ah, the chameleon guy shows up.   So Gon faces two on one next week. 

Up next Black Clover and Black Bulls fun with Asta and co.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

Holy shit, don't mess with that woman's food.   I mean damn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

Holy shit, it's Sally.   So Asta up against some strong opponents next week.  

Up next Shippuden to finish off the block with new content while Toonami closes on classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Ok let's get this party started with the DB Power Hour with Super and the winding down arc of Goku Black.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2018)

The fuck.... Pop Team Epic.  Sentai of all series you could have had to put on the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2018)

Lol, this father son bonding.   So Future Trunks takes off with Future Mai and a nice meeting with a former master in Gohan.  Nice ending to the Goku Black arc. 

Up next Kai and the winding down of the series.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 16, 2018)

Zeno doesn't fuck around.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2018)

So next week is the final for Kai.  

Anyway, up next MHA and going from the preview it's suit up time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2018)

Geez, somebody is out for Deku's blood for no good reason.   Man with friends like that who needs enemies. 

FLCL up next and a beach episode going from the preview.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

The hell is this shit.  The hell is she talking about.  The hell am I watching, is this FLCL.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2018)

This show is even weirder than the first one........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck.... Pop Team Epic.  Sentai of all series you could have had to put on the block.


Dude it's a super mega meme show.

Obviously that's what the kids are into


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2018)

Holy shit that was sad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

So the idiot paid the girl to be his date.   Man that's all kinds of low.   And how in the hell does that woman not know the difference between getting buried in sand and buried in concrete.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

The hell is happening.   What the fuck is the premise of this show, popping one's cherry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Again, weird episode but entertaining. 

Up next the ultra violence that is JoJo.   So the bird fell last episode so now it's the butlers turn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Another D'arby.  Fuck sakes there only so much I can run with that "Wishing Well" joke.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2018)

Guy's even more fucked up then his brother.....


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow that game competition really pulled me in


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

JoJo in the books.

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants fun.    Gon taking on a group of ants this episode with the chameleon one following our hero around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Gon using his brain to outwit his opponents but it looks like the ants are going to make their job harder of confronting the king from here on in. 

Up next Black Clover and more Black Bulls fun with Asta and co.   So more enemies have shown up in aid of their comrades last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Hmm, Sally sounds a bit mature for her character.   Anyway Asta get's captured and rescued in the same episode and by the Wizard King of all people. 

Up next Shippuden and more cannon fun.   Thinking tonight is Sakura's "confession" to Naruto . 

Also again Naruto closes the night of new content before Toonami closes out with classics.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2018)

Wizard king. Can you say OP


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2018)

Even Yamato and Kakashi know. Sakura is such a superficial bitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeah like anyone is going to buy that confession.   Holy shit, you would think all this time Sakura has been around Naruto she would already know his ability to read a person's feelings.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes bitch you are sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Even Yamato and Kakashi know. Sakura is such a superficial bitch





Foxve said:


> Yes bitch you are sorry



Lol, sadly the character development that progressed from her fight with Sasori went off the rails in this arc.   And we have yet to hit the part where it becomes character assassination to when a certain reunion occurs.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 17, 2018)

"I want to make my own decisions". Bitch please. Your decisions made you go on the run.  

She just wasn't mature enough for Jet......


----------



## MO (Jun 21, 2018)

need some shit to watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Tonight is the final night for the Dragon Ball Power hour as Kai finishes it's run with the final episode getting aired.  It'll be replaced next week by Pop Team Epic...... yeah still processing that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

Selfish fuckers the lot of them.   And how much clout does Bulma have a pimp on speed dial to call up at random for Roshi's needs.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2018)

So Shenron can't stay in reality for that long huh? Never knew that. Lol king kai


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2018)

Just realized that super makes this episode and the last of Kai non Canon.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

And with that the run of Kai ends.  Goku going off with the kid to train him while leaving his family behind.   Fight monger. 

Well that ends the DB Power Hour as the schedule changes next week to include the Pop Team Epic series.    Up next MHA and the adventures of Deku.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2018)

Hahaha holy fucking shit my sides!  Goku is one of the worst fucking fathers ever!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Hahaha holy fucking shit my sides!  Goku is one of the worst fucking fathers ever!



Almost gives Gendo a run for his money.  The difference is Goku shows feelings for his family while I don't know what goes on in Gendo's mind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

The hell, talk about taking a rivalry too far.   Damn Deku took damage but manage to pull out the win with teamwork there. 

Up next FLCL and what ever craziness they will do at the show's start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2018)

The second coming of Excel, the fuck.   And that song those idiots are singing.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 24, 2018)

Lol that girl is still a girlfriend for hire


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2018)

Cocaine has had to play a huge part in coming up with this series plot.   I mean you have to be freaking sky high to come up with this stuff.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2018)

Well that was interesting. 

Up next the ultra violence of JoJo.  Still fighting D'Arby and his Wishing Well game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2018)

So Jotaro in trouble going into next week's episode.

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants funs.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 24, 2018)

I can just tell that Jotaro's making a comeback next episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2018)

Hmm, so does Gon have an ally in that chameleon. 

Anyway Black Clover up next and more Black Bulls fun with Asta.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2018)

Well this rivalry is a bit healthier than what I was seeing on MHA earlier in the block. 

Shippuden up next to finish the block with new content before closing Toonami out with some classics.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 24, 2018)

That dandy song is gonna be stuck in my head now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!

Tonight starts the post DB Power Hour as Kai had ended it's run and the new schedule will include the premier of Pop Team Epic..... yeah scratching my head on that one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Ah the cross over episode, though I doubt the crowd watching would know the series the girl is one because I don't recall it airing here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Yeah this episode, where wishing for shit to placate the whim if a robot super kids.   And Vegeta gets shit on hard in this episode as well.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 30, 2018)

Lol that pill was a laxative


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Welp that episode set the tone of what's going to come later on tonight. 

MHA moves up on the block and is next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Lol that pill was a laxative



At a point yes.   Ever had something so sweet it gave you the hard runs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Well someone is allowing a loss to eat at him.   And we get to look at some of the other characters in action as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Well looks like we'll be getting some villains for this series next week then. 

Up next FLCL the next season and see what craziness occurs then.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 30, 2018)

WTF is happening


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

What in the world.   And what's with the art style change at the start to the current.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

What the fuck, dammit the original Nurse Witch Komugi made that gag work well.   Also does anyone have a chart on what the hell is going on.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 30, 2018)

Yay cliff hanger.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

What in the world.... so going from the ending credits Haruko was part of Atamus.  

Anyway, Pop Team Epic next.  Hmm, interesting choice for Sentai/Funimation to air on this block.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

What.....is....this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Welp, this is what you call a dank meme series.   Still wondering why this is airing on the block.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

I reiterate. What......is...this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Repeat what you saw but with female VAs.  Dank meme series.  Aired in Japan, now airing here.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

I sorry but this show is awful.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Well that was interesting to say. 

Anyway going back to the ultra violence that is JoJo.   JoJo against D'Arby the younger from last week, so conclusion probably tonight. 

Wishing Well joke here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Well there went D'Arby the younger now it's Cool Ice turn.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

Jotaro's fucking badass  

Their next opponent though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

So Cool Ice is a play on Vanilla Ice then.  Really is there a character that plays off Depeche Mode.  Really want to do a Policy of Truth joke.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

Holy shit that L was fast 

This ice dude's gonna be a way different story though......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Well that situation turned dark in an instant.   RIP Abdul.

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Shit Killua had to endure in this episode.   So now Gon and co have two Chimera Ants allies. 

Up next Black Cover and Black Bulls fun with Asta and company.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

Lol is that a treadmill. Isn't this a Medieval time period? 

Lol anime


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

We seem to have another Hinata on our hands


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

Damn asta


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Well Asta proud to show his scars.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

Asta got that swag


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Asta as dense as the guy in the anime coming up. 

Anyway, up next Shippuden and preparations for the next ninja wars.   Also Naruto closes out the night in new content while Tooanme closes it's block out on classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Question is will Sakura pull the knife when the time comes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

Well that was an interesting music video.  

So Madara up against some Leaf elites in this fight.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 1, 2018)

Naruto is such a fucking brat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

And the "good" news just keep coming in for Naruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

Toonami Time!! 

Let's get this block started with DB Super and more fun with Goku and company.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2018)

Lol surprised the ball didn't completely disintegrate


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

The hell is this, Yamcha of all people getting some heroics in.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2018)

Way to not be completely useless yamcha


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2018)

Holy shit Vegeta! My sides


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2018)

Yamcha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

The hell is this. it'll be more humane just to kill Yamcha than let him suffer through this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

Welp if this is what Japan thinks of your usual baseball games.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2018)

Wow yamcha that is so sad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

My fucking sides. 


Anyway, MHA up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

Hmm, so class get's interrupted by the arrival of villains crashing the course. 

Up next the last episode for FLCL Progressive.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2018)

Damn last episode already? 

Any idea what's taking it's place?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

Everybody is turning to puddy.  The fuck is this NGE scene.   And can someone tell me what is going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

Some grade a shit must have been smoked to come up with a premise such a this.   Holy shit.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 7, 2018)

Wait, did Haruko finally have Atamask accept her, only for him to depart, leaving the other girl behind for Harkuo to be happy or was she abandoned again and decides to stop chasing him for good??"hmm This ending was funky but good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2018)

Again what was the premise for this season's FLCL.  

Up next more confusing shit in Pop Team Epic.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 8, 2018)

Really not looking forward to the other FLCL that aired on April Fool's Day. It felt like a chick flick.......

Wondering when they'll start airing the new episodes of Attack on Titan season 3


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 8, 2018)

Dayum. Really disappointed.. Everything was completely spelled out, and I would have rather them not bring back Canti, or the Naota's guitar for no other reason than it was "cool." 

The original FLCL more than anything had purpose. This last season didn't add to anything it just explained things that we know.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 8, 2018)

This show. Why toonami? Why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm wondering what the execs at Funimation and Sentai were taking when licensing this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

K, wash, rinse, repeat with different VAs this round. 

When this series get's a physical release it better come with inserts explaining some of the jokes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah......


Anyway ultra violence in JoJo.  Last week Team JoJo lost a member to Cold Ice, will another fall tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

Welp animal cruelty running rampant tonight.   Wow all this just because of this guy's hard on for his boss.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

Well damn, talk about a cliffhanger. 

Up next HxH fun and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 8, 2018)

JoJo giving the manly feels.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

So majority of the show was Gon and chameleon making a bond of sorts as allies.  Also a new character introduced at the end.

Up next Black Clover fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

So this is a recap episode of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

So a hybrid recap episode of sorts. 

Up next Shippuden to end off the night of new content then classics close out rest of the Toonami block.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 8, 2018)

Naruto hyperventilating like a little bitch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

Lol, need to go on Crunchyroll to see how many episodes of melodrama are there before the fated reunion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Tonight is the premier of FLCL Alternative.

So up first DB Super and it's crazy antics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2018)

Well that's one hell of a cliffhanger, Hit just killed off the main character of Dragon Ball. 

Up next more hero fun in MHA.  Last week the villains were making their move against the students.  Let's see how the teachers will react tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice plan by Deku, Suu, and sticky ball boy.   So a win for that group.  Also interesting music video shown earlier.

Up next FLCL Progressive. Wow so it's a repeat of the second season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2018)

Again, second run and still not getting what's going on.  

Up next Pop Team Epic....  yeah.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

PTE over....... well from memes to ultra violence up next is JoJo. 

Last week had  Polnareff and Iggy in trouble by Cold Ice.   So how will they survive this week, if any of them will.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 15, 2018)

Way to go poneriff


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Polnareff gets revenge for Avdol and Iggy.   And those two give their approval before departing to the afterlife.  Damn, Cool Ice really took apart some of the Jostar team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Well that was a quick defeat for that Stand user. 

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants fun.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 15, 2018)

We finally get to Dio next episode.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

So the King is having trouble with a player and it looks like Gon and co is slowing winning over an ally. 

Up next Black Clover and the fun adventures of Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Well there is a guy with a huge sister complex.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Again, that's one guy with a hell of a sister complex.   So a cliffhanger ending as someone is taking the children of the town. 

Up next Shippuden to finish the new content and Toonami closes the block off with classics.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 15, 2018)

What I heard was "no need to use chakra on this bitch" followed by a side kick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Goku vs Hit fun in SUper.  Last week Hit got the jump on Goku so will the tables turn tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 21, 2018)

Hit's abilities are ridiculous......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2018)

Holy shit, is Goku insane.   All this just to find an opponent to fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2018)

Up next MHA and the progression of Deku becoming a pro hero.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 21, 2018)

Goku actually put a hit on himself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2018)

Well that's one strong guy to take out Eraser Head like that.   So pretty much all the villain attacking are small fries and it looks like those three the real deal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2018)

Wow, another cliffhanger episode with All Might showing up at the nick of time to face off against that monster. 

Up next the repeat showing of FLCL Progressive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2018)

Progressive done, up next Pop Team Epic.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 22, 2018)

They should really push both this show and reruns to the back of the line up.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Well that's over.

up next my attention is save by the ultra violence that is JoJo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Ah Za Warudo.   Looks like Dio is just trolling the guy right now.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 22, 2018)

Damn what can't money do


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Dio gives not fucks of who you are, if he tells you to drive you're driving.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Holy shit, Dio really giving no fucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

That was a fun episode. 

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants fun.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 22, 2018)

Damn. I've never seen a villain with more swag than Dio.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Hmm, is the King developing a sort of humanity. 

Anyway, Black Clover up next and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Lesson for tonight's Black Clover, don't piss off Asta. 

Up next is Shippuden to end the night of new content and then Toonami closes out on classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Tonight has been a night of no Fs given.   Karin literally used and thrown to the way side by how easily Sasuke stabs her to get to Danzo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Ah yes Danzo's backstory in order to gains some type of sympathy before he leaves the stage.   The guy was a complete cretin through out the series and now as he nears his end we are suppose to feel sorry for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off the block is Super and more Goku and friends fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2018)

Wow,memory lane for Gohan as he parades as the Great Sayaman.   And Bulma covering for the guy when he takes the suit.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 28, 2018)

Gohan got that swag.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2018)

MHA on now and All Might vs the shock absorb guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2018)

Wow, that was on hell of a fight.  

FLCL Progressive up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2018)

Again what is the premise of this season of FLCL.  I know the first season was about coming out of adolescence but what is this season's meaning. 

Also PTE next after FLCL.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Mercifully the episode is over. 

Up next the ultra violence of JoJo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Welp Dio and his broken ability has taken the life of one of JoJo's team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

So we are at the main event for JoJo. 

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants fun.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 29, 2018)

Damn two people died in one episode........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Holy shit, the King upping the ante for that game.   Damn, lost his arm as an apology.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Hunter X Hunter in the books, up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Wow Asta a magnet for crazy chicks.   Sally getting way into Asta's personal space.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Well that a douche way of a cliffhanger.   The guy with the sister complex takes his sibling and leaves Asta high and dry to deal with the rest. 

Up next Shippuden to end the block of new content before Toonami closes the rest of the night with classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Pretty much sums up the development of Sakura's character in this episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

It's still weird to see anime on CN again 

usually I figure it's the shitty edgy stuff that is super cringe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's still weird to see anime on CN again
> 
> usually I figure it's the shitty edgy stuff that is super cringe



CN and Adult Swim brought back Toonami after fans petition for the block to return after an April Fools showing garnered interest back.  Very happy to have the block back but now of days it's mostly Funimation series airing with some Viz Media.   Sometime a series from Sentai will make the rounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> CN and Adult Swim brought back Toonami after fans petition for the block to return after an April Fools showing garnered interest back.  Very happy to have the block back but now of days it's mostly Funimation series airing with some Viz Media.   Sometime a series from Sentai will make the rounds.


I'll try to watch more. Rather see it expand to Sundays too since there's nothing on tv that day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll try to watch more. Rather see it expand to Sundays too since there's nothing on tv that day.



That's cool.  Right now Super is at a cold down arc before the main tournament, MHA is at it's climax with the first villains assault, and we are at the main events for JoJo and a few episodes before Black Clover hit's the Yami vs Litch battle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool.  Right now Super is at a cold down arc before the main tournament, MHA is at it's climax with the first villains assault, and we are at the main events for JoJo and a few episodes before Black Clover hit's the Yami vs Litch battle.


Thinking of trying to check out Jojo and Clover. I do tune in to see Super as well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off the block with Super and more Gohan fun before the real tournament starts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

Videl best wife.   Holy shit, Gohan is such an innocent guy that even his wife can tell when he's being set up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

Gohan with the better family dynamic than his father's. 

Up next MHA and the conclusion of the villain invasion arc.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2018)

Gohan being a boss. 

Really hope he gets stronger. This guy was my favorite character in the Dragon Ball universe. I hate how super pretty much shitted on him so far.....


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2018)

Attack on Titan season 3!! 

Here's to hoping it's going to replace pop team epic.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

Wow, All Might's gambit almost didn't pay off if it wasn't for Deku with those last second interference.  Nice to see some of the pro heroes at work here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

Ok, FLCL Progressive now followed by Pop Team Epic.  See you in an hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

Well the weird hour done, so up next back to ultra violence in JoJo.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 5, 2018)

Yo...... Did Dio just bust the fourth wall in the opening?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

Lol, fucking Dio.  Loses a leg and yet commands an innocent bystander to bring it back to him.  Kills her though but still funny.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

Holy shit, Dio with the most hack ability and yet JoJo is playing a very dangerous game trying to fool the guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

Well more ultra violence guaranteed for next week. 

Up next HxH and more Chimera ants fun.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm guessing since another new season of JoJo Bizarre Adventure is it going to be aired starting on August 18th that means that the next episode should be the finale of this season right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxve said:


> I'm guessing since another new season of JoJo Bizarre Adventure is it going to be aired starting on August 18th that means that the next episode should be the finale of this season right?



I think so.  Don't know how many episodes Pop Team Epic has left so I don't know if AoT season three will be taking it's time slot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

HxH in the books, Black Clover up next. 

Going from last week, the guy with the sister complex took off with sis and left Asta high and dry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

Teamwork for the win but it looks like the big boss has come down from the mountain to deal with Asta and co.  

Up next Shippuden and the degradation of Sakura's character continues. 

Anyway, Shippuden to close out the night with new content while Toonami closes the block out with older series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!  

Some finales tonight as next week starts some continuations to older series. 

Up first Super and fun with Goku and co.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2018)

Holy shit, 18 wanting her man in peak shape.   Damn she doesn't hold back on the words.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 11, 2018)

Damn 18. Don't hold back or anything. 

Be nice if Videl was like this with gohan though.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow, so golden oldies in villains making appearances. 

Up next MHA and more Deku fun on his dream of becoming a pro hero.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2018)

So preparations for the sports festival are underway. 

Up next FLCL Progressive and Pop Team Epic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

Holy shit, I want to destroy my TV.  What was that.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 12, 2018)

This show.....   


Why toonami? Why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm in pain right now.  This show is making me feel pain for some reason.  And I'm really tempted on gong outside so I can share this pain.   Anyway show over so let's get on to the next series.

Up next the ultra violence of JoJo and my sanity restored.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

Well there's that Dio and Roller combo.   Again Dio with a hax stand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

And thus with the end of Dio JoJo comes to an end.  Next week it's the next generations turn. 

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

So Gon and co with preparations on taking on the King.

Up next Black Clover with Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

That Yami/Litch fight.   More next week. 

Up next Shippuden to close the night out of new content before Toonami closes the rest of the block with classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

Naruto for the save but so much for Sakura's character growth.   Stay by your man but shit man, there's only so much one can take.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 12, 2018)

Sakura chokes again


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2018)

Toonami 30 minutes early. Cause heaven forbid they remove pop team epic or the rerun


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow, Toonami on early. 

So the Sports Festival arc on now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Welp that's one way of testing your heroes in training.

Up next Super and more Goku and co fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

The hell testing is this, and why in the hell is Bulma there with the villains.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

That was a nice episode dealing with Krillin growing a bit in character. 

Up next the premier of AoT season 3.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2018)

Damn. We already getting action in the new season.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Well damn that one way of introducing the new character.  That's one hell of an entrance for Kenny the Ripper and his team. 

Up next FLCL Progressive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Honestly, this EoE turning people into goop.   Well after this it's an hour AoT next week then. 

Then up next is Pop Team Epic and me questioning Funi and Sentai for going for this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

So the premise for Progressive was an interpretation of falling in love when being a teenager.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 19, 2018)

I really hope they don't show reruns of the show after it's done........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

PTE done so up next JoJo Diamond is Unbreakable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well interesting to know they keep the animal abuse going.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 19, 2018)

Joseph had an affair?!  Never would have seen that coming.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well that's a fucked up villain origin story.   Damn at that young age he was doing all that crap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well looks like the ultra violence will still be going on in this series. 

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

So the King developing some humanity. 

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.  Tonight a continuation of Yami vs Litch.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 19, 2018)

Hmm....i'm about to die what should I do?  








Eh fuck it. That's future Yami's problem


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Heh, a cliffhanger ending again.   And it looks like more characters are about to join the party soon. 

Anyway, up next Shippuden to close out the block on new content and then Toonami closes out on reruns.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Last time on Shippuden, Sakura trying to be "useful" and Naruto having to bail her butt out of being killed.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 19, 2018)

This Naruto moment is so damn forced. We were never given insight to how Naruto could have been a villain if he chose to


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh look, it's Tony the Tiger pre transformation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off with MHA and the journey of Deku into becoming a Pro Hero.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

Well Deku took 1st in the foot race but now has to pay the price for the next competition.  Holy shit, that point value on him has a huge target on his back.  Oh a preview for the MHA film. 

Anyway up next Super and fun with Goku.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2018)

Lol attempting to rob Goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

So he's had two kids but never kissed his wife if I remember him saying correctly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

Holy shit, Vegeta has a point on Goku and his marriage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

So up next is an hour of AoT season 3.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

Well damn, break a man's faith and they'll squeal on anything.   Damn the next episodes are going to get serious. 

Up next the real downer as Pop Team Epic takes stage.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2018)

Two weeks!? Really? 

At least we still have super....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

The torture is done so up next fun times are back again with JoJo Diamond is Unbreakable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The torture is done so up next fun times are back again with JoJo Diamond is Unbreakable.



I'm just glad I can skip out on Boruto


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

The fuck, I mean the fuck.  The kid's privates were cut off and nailed near by, while this show's animal cruelty is at an all high and now the guy's death for not picking up after the dog.  Damn that guy has issues.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm just glad I can skip out on Boruto



Boruto is not for a few weeks.  I was talking about Pop Team Epic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Boruto is not for a few weeks.  I was talking about Pop Team Epic.


NANI?!! BUT the cringe is what makes it the best show ever.

It's a dank meme show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

the dub for Jojo needs more testosterone


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Well damn the grandfather was killed off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

all Joesuke has to do is piss him out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

LOOOL Joesuke turned the killer to an attraction


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

What the fuck Savage Garden as an ending.   Well the guy got what was coming to him.

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

am I jumping in HxH too late ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LOOOL Joesuke turned the killer to an attraction



I think Joeske just fucked the town over by making a living rock.   I mean the narrator said it was a hot spot for hook ups.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> am I jumping in HxH too late ?



Anime wise, you're at the tail end of the series run with the king and aftermath but that's not for a while in episodes.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2018)

That shit was awesome.   He fused the guy to a rock.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2018)

Boruto is premiering on Toonami?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think Joeske just fucked the town over by making a living rock.   I mean the narrator said it was a hot spot for hook ups.



What a massive cockblock 



PlacidSanity said:


> Anime wise, you're at the tail end of the series run with the king and aftermath but that's not for a while in episodes.



Oh damn. Well I hope they rerun the series. Im gonna try to watch all the anime on Toonami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Well that guy has been broken and he didn't even meet any of the royal guards face to face but sensed their nen.   Anyway looking forward to a couple of fights when they occur later on.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2018)

I never figured out what happened with that guy. Was he so freaked out by Pitou's aura that his anxiety started to affect him physically?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

Nani?! Butterfly man?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

Wait Butterfree noooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Foxve said:


> I never figured out what happened with that guy. Was he so freaked out by Pitou's aura that his anxiety started to affect him physically?



Yup, scare the literal shit out of him.    But then again that would be the normal reaction for anyone staring down a grim reaper.   Thing is that grim cat is Gon's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Black Clover up next and I think it's nearing the end of the Yami/Litch fight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

Wait Pop Team is gone for two weeks?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait Pop Team is gone for two weeks?



Seriously? Fucking yes!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Seriously? Fucking yes!!!


Smh you aint dank enough to get sucha masterpiece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

The abuse that goes on in the Black Bulls.   But then it's Yami being Yami.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

The second time where anime dub MC sounds better than sub MC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

Dat Fooley Cooley


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Again what are these two FLCL series about.   I mean the last one was a hoot to watch but what was the premise of it.   I remember the first season was pretty much coming out of adolescence but what was Progressive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again what are these two FLCL series about.   I mean the last one was a hoot to watch but what was the premise of it.   I remember the first season was pretty much coming out of adolescence but what was Progressive.


Its an acid trip. None of it makes sense but its a ride to be a part of and thats ok premise of its own


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Yami gives no fuck in the faces of danger.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2018)

Honestly the next FLCL seems like a chick flick. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Smh you aint dank enough to get sucha masterpiece



If it means I don't have to watch that pop team Epic crap, I'm a danky friend


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yami gives no fuck in the faces of danger.


Yea Vegeta definitely being raw right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Honestly the next FLCL seems like a chick flick.
> 
> 
> 
> If it means I don't have to watch that pop team Epic crap, I'm a danky friend


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

Hmm might have to check out more BC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

The shade being through by the captains towards Yami.   So next week it's those three against the Eyes. 

Up next Shippuden and more degradation of Sakura's character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The shade being through by the captains towards Yami.   So next week it's those three against the Eyes.
> 
> Up next Shippuden and more degradation of Sakura's character.


Nope its MHA marathon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nope its MHA marathon



Lol, slipped my mind it's the Labor Day marathon.   Was surprised they were promoting the MHA film earlier tonight.   Might watch when it comes out in theaters next month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>



My mind read the post wrong..... Damn it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, slipped my mind it's the Labor Day marathon.   Was surprised they were promoting the MHA film earlier tonight.   Might watch when it comes out in theaters next month.


I'll be watching at my downtown movie theater


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

I forgot how big headed small Naruto was


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

You know this is the longest yaoi-centric arc I've seen.  Freaking CLAMP is probably jealous of this and shedding tears of joy of watching it play out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know this is the longest yaoi-centric arc I've seen.  Freaking CLAMP is probably jealous of this and shedding tears of joy of watching it play out.


The ending totally crushed the soul of this .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

Damn though Shitpuuden even more cringier than I remember


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn though Shitpuuden even more cringier than I remember



It's the homoerotic undertones between the MC and his rival right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you, Sakura.  We can count on you on fucking up the mood.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2018)

Lol suckura


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Well that ends the night on new content so Toonami closes out on classics and reruns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's the homoerotic undertones between the MC and his rival right.


Should be changed from shounen to shoujo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

You pretty much know if Shippuden were seinen and the event's played out the way from Sakura's false confession to now, she would be sleeping with Naruto by the end of that arc.   Instead she's reinforcing her resolve and counting on Naruto and Sasuke to do what they need to do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

I wonder if Toonami will get to simulcast for OPM now that a new season has been announced


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder if Toonami will get to simulcast for OPM now that a new season has been announced



Probably a couple of episodes in.  If I recall AoT was announced a few weeks ago after it aired in Japan and the dub is not that far behind the sub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably a couple of episodes in.  If I recall AoT was announced a few weeks ago after it aired in Japan and the dub is not that far behind the sub.


Sweet . Excited but skeptical


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2018)

Welp all well that ends well in OPM.   Evolution my ass when one punch is what needs to deal with it.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 7, 2018)

can somebody rep me with the link to the shameless tv show discussion thread

thx in advance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Premier night as FLCL Alternative begins it's run.  First up MHA and more tournament play.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2018)

Hmm, so being worth a bit of point limits your choice of allies.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow, so it looks like another class had a plan already made for Class A.  

Up next Dragon Ball Super and the start of another tournament.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2018)

Welp, off all the dumb things Goku has done, this stunt takes the cake in so many ways.   Holy shit, the entire universe at risk because the guy wants a good fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2018)

Well those are some high stakes for a pre show before the main event.   If the little guys get bored, then it's the universe. :laogh

Up next AoT.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2018)

That smile tells me that buu is going to wreck him next episode.....


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2018)

Fucked up childhoods. Another anime cliche. Already can't wait till the next episode......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2018)

So Levi's group will be facing some adversity next episode. 

Up next the premier of FLCL Alternative.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2018)

Uh, so whens the craziness suppose to start. 

Also I think that music video show a bit much of the series in it despite those episodes not having aired yet.   As for that LoL commercial, for them to get one shot by a Karth either means they didn't build MR or the fed for him like crazy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2018)

So what's the premise for this FLCL series again. 

Up next Pop Team Epic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2018)

Mercifully the episode is over.  Up next JoJo goodness.  Last episode a murder was fused with a rock and probably fuck over a tourist destination in the process.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2018)

Think the JoJo's would have been done with Dio but now it would appear someone might have given him his stand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2018)

Well that confrontation went from bad to worse but at least one of the brothers is down.  Still weird to hear Savage Garden's "I want you" but then last series used the Bangle's "Walk Like an Egyptian" for it's ending. 

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ant's fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2018)

Well looks like next week the battle festivities will commence in HxH. 

Up next Black Clover and more captain battle fun as last week three of them showed up in time to assist Asta, Yami and co.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2018)

Well that's one arc done in Black Clover, looks like a new one starts in the upcoming episodes. 

Up next Shippuden and preparation for the upcoming Ninja War.  Then Toonami closes out on classics. 
Sakura's screw ups keep on amounting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2018)

Just reported by ANN but the block increase about an hour extra for the Boruto premier.  Schedule for Sep 29.

9:00 p.m. – Dragon Ball Z Kai
9:30 p.m. – My Hero Academia
10:00 p.m. – Naruto Shippūden
10:30 p.m. – Boruto: Naruto Next Generations
11:00 p.m. – Dragon Ball Super
11:30 p.m. – FLCL Alternative
12:00 a.m. – Attack on Titan
12:30 a.m. – JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond Is Unbreakable
1:00 a.m. – Black Clover
1:30 a.m. – Hunter x Hunter
2:00 a.m. – One-Punch Man
2:30 a.m. – Lupin III: Part IV
3:00 a.m. – Cowboy Bebop
3:30 a.m. – Samurai Jack


----------



## Foxve (Sep 12, 2018)

Why the fuck are they bringing back kai for an early slot?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off the block for tonight MHA and the continuation of the horseback battle royal with Deku and team being targeted by pretty much everyone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

Lots of interesting teamwork at play in this episode.  Wondering if we'll be seeing more of these characters down the line of this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

Lol, Deku's team barely makes the cut but last minute heroics by their shadow team member allows it to happen. 

Up next Super and the continuation of Buu vs a man wolf.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2018)

Buu having a jolly good time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

Fucking Basil fighting the incarnation of living bubble gum, guy could have roided up all he wanted but still the outcome would have been the same. 

Up next AoT season three and more Titan fun. :luagh


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2018)

My boy Gohan up next. Can't wait for next week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

Holy shit, Levi not fucking around when getting info. 

Anyway, FLCL Alternative up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

What in the world, they going slice of life with the pacing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok, Bumblebee makes a cameo, goes berserk, then get's destroyed at the end.   So the premise of this series is enjoy your childhood while you can before you grow up. 

Up next a break Pop Team Epic.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2018)

This the FLCL is about growing up. So this will probably be what most of the episodes will be like......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

After next week this nightmare is over. 

Up next from the mundane to ultra violence is JoJo Diamond.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

"Worst Company" Holy shit, the licensing must be expensive to use Bad Company.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 16, 2018)

Man they're getting really creative with these stands


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

The guy has Bad Company on his collar yet uses Worst Company for his Stand.   Dammit be consistent, this series used Ongo Bongo and such in the last series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Welp that Stand user got his ability turned against him.   Wondering how much Savage Garden was paid to let the show use that song for an ending. 

Anyway, HxH up next and more Chimera Ants fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Well looks like Pitou took on more than what she could handle at the time, and it looks like Gon's group will have to deal with Yuppi next episode. 

Up next Black Clover and more fun with the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

The captains in this series are fickle creatures.   Damn, Yami happy until he's getting impersonated on then all bets are off. 

Up next Shippuden to close out the night in new content before Toonami closes the block on classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Staring off the block with MHA and a small tournament festival arc with Deku and friends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

Wow, feel bad for the guy about his family dynamic.   And it looks like Deku will be having problems in the next episode. 

Up next Super and Gohan's turn in the exhibition fight.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2018)

Gohan just flared up. Let's see how this goes now. Come on Gohan you got this bro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

Gohan fights to a tie.    Amazing the other universes didn't rush the area Goku was in when it let known what would happen if they lose the tournament. 

Up next AoT season three.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2018)

Wait what universes did he say again? And does that mean they're not going to be in the tournament of power? I only watch super on Toonami so this is as far as I've seen, but I thought I heard that all the universes were going to be in it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Wait what universes did he say again? And does that mean they're not going to be in the tournament of power? I only watch super on Toonami so this is as far as I've seen, but I thought I heard that all the universes were going to be in it.



There are 12 universes with four being exempted from the tournament.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2018)

Yo that was epic! Irwin's a fucking boss


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> There are 12 universes with four being exempted from the tournament.



So 4 universes are not actually going to be in the tournament of power?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

Foxve said:


> So 4 universes are not actually going to be in the tournament of power?


 Yes, due to their mortal number or such being high.  

Anyway, looks like a Coup took place on AoT and the king was just deposed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

Eren in trouble next episode. 

Up next FLCL Alternative.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2018)

Another awesome cliffhanger. And again I have to wait another week. AOT is fucking lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

Again what is the premise of the show again.   Holy shit, the girl is working herself to death.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

What is the premise of this series.   Fuck sakes, Haruko raps then now high jacks the fashion show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2018)

FLCL Alternative in the books. 

Up next Pop Team Epic and thirty minutes after the nightmare is over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2018)

The fuck, where those guys a Metalocalypse reference.   Bullshit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2018)

Over, done. Fuck sakes, anymore of this and I'd be happily laying down in oncoming traffic.  Funimation why?  Sentai Filmworks you should know better?!

Anyway, up next sanity restored in JoJo Diamond is Unbreakable.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 23, 2018)

After seeing that, I'm wondering who the actual bad guy is of this season of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2018)

Well damn looks like a new player made himself known.   Sad situation for the brothers and their father but that's what happens when you make deals with Dio.   Also looks like yesterday's enemies are today's friends going by the ending. 

Up next Hunter x Hunter and the start of the infiltration.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 23, 2018)

Hopefully the villain isn't the one who was on the phone he sounds like an impulsive little brat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2018)

Well the wrong person got hurt and it looks like the gates of hell will be open next episode. 

Up next Black Clover and a traitor will be revealed tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2018)

How in the world did HxH get a later block when Shippuden now will be getting an earlier time next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2018)

So the captain of the Purple Orca was the traitor.   And some interesting backstory on Yami.  

Up next Shippuden to close out the night in new content and then Toonami closes out on some classics.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 29, 2018)

i'm interested to see & find out what (if anything) the captain that's always sleeping, dorothy unsworth captain of the coral peacocks can do & is capable of! LOL!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!  

Damn, forgot the block increase an hour.  So tonight we start from scratch as Kai returns to start the block off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

So it's the Raddiz arc then. 

Up next MHA to start off the block with the new content.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Hmm, so Deku defeats Shinzo's brainwashing quirk.   So he's in the next round.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Hmm, looks like Shoto's father pissed him off that he took it out on the opponent. 

Up next Shippuden moves up to a prime spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Shippuden done for tonight.  So a cool down episode before the shit hits the fan in the upcoming ones. 

Up next son of Naruto, Baruto is up.  So much for waiting for Shippuden to conclude.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 29, 2018)

And once again the the protagonist of the Naruto series is voiced by a woman.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 29, 2018)

for anyone that's watched ahead & seen most or all of the episodes,how long does it take to reach that moment that's several years in the future from the beginning of the episode?


----------



## Foxve (Sep 29, 2018)

That entrance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Welp looks like Boruto is trying to match his father in trouble making. 

Up next DB Super and more of the prelims of the Universe tournament.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 29, 2018)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> for anyone that's watched ahead & seen most or all of the episodes,how long does it take to reach that moment that's several years in the future from the beginning of the episode?



We still haven't gotten to that point. Neither the manga or the anime has. It's probably still a long ways off......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> for anyone that's watched ahead & seen most or all of the episodes,how long does it take to reach that moment that's several years in the future from the beginning of the episode?



The Boruto manga is still with them being kids and not the older versions you see at the start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Holy shit, Bergamo and Goku making the situation worse.   One pandering to the other universes and the other not giving a damn.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 29, 2018)

Poor Goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Poor Goku



It's his fault in the first place.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 29, 2018)

i have a crunchyroll subscription, is boruto worth watching? i enjoyed this 1st episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

That confirms it, Goku is certifiable.  Only the insane would openly taunt a whole slew of universe to take on at once. 

Up next FLCL Alternative.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> i have a crunchyroll subscription, is boruto worth watching? i enjoyed this 1st episode.



It varies.  Watch an arc or two to determin if it's to your viewing pleasure.  I've enjoyed what I've seen so far.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 29, 2018)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> i have a crunchyroll subscription, is boruto worth watching? i enjoyed this 1st episode.



Yeah it is. I personally enjoy it a lot more than the original Naruto series. It has the magic part 1 Naruto had before part 2 turned it into shit. 

They actually give the spotlight to all the characters instead of it just being about 2 of them.......


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 29, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Yeah it is. I personally enjoy it a lot more than the original Naruto series. It has the magic part 1 Naruto had before part 2 turned it into shit.
> 
> They actually give the spotlight to all the characters instead of it just being about 2 of them.......


i think i'll try it! from what i'm hearing though it sounds like it takes it fair share of breaks. i've heard about that several times recently over the last few months!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Hmm, so the premise of Alternative is falling in love of sorts.   I thought that was Progressive. 

Anyway, up next AoT season three with Eren in trouble from last week.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 30, 2018)

that opening scene looks kinda kinky! LMFAO!


----------



## Foxve (Sep 30, 2018)

Did Eren eat his dad? Holy shit......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2018)

Well Eren literally forced to face his past.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2018)

Holy shit, Is Zachary making the guy do what I'm thinking he's doing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2018)

So very violent shit is about to happen next week going by the build up tonight. 

Up next more violence in JoJo Diamond.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh man this show. Once again I can't wait for next week's episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2018)

Welp JoJo's animal cruelty running strong in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2018)

Well Koichi just got his Stand, it it's baby Cell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2018)

Well Koichi just got a man servant out of that failed con.  

Up next Black Clover and the start of the Water Temple arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2018)

So Noelle will have to get better control of her magic by the full moon or it's her teammates that are going to suffer if not. 

Anyway up next HxH ends the night of new content then Toonami closes on classics.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 30, 2018)

I forgot how many issues this dude had


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

First up an early episode of DB Kai to start off the block before the new content is presented.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, well the one thing about Kai is that it cuts to the chase from the original DBZ series. 

Up next more festival fun in MHA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Lol, this character.   Mei turning this fight festival into her own commercial to showcase her inventions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, so next week Ka-chan vs Uraraka. 

Up next Shippuden.   Interesting that it got bump up in the block. 

Harvey Birdman..... didn't that series end with his death.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, so an CGI music video.  

Anyway so we are getting ready to go to the island training arc of Shippuden but I recall there's going to be a bit of filler getting there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

So it's a Madara/Kabuto alliance then.

Up next the son of Naruto, Boruto the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Anko the hell happen to you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

So time to guess which kid belongs to which parent that's from the original series.  

Super up next with Goku putting the universe in danger just for a fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

I wonder how Goku's friends are going to take the news that he fucked them over hard just so he can fight strong opponents.   Two days time to fine competent fighters to save their existence, yeah let's see who gets chosen. 

Up next FLCL Alt.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 6, 2018)

From what I keep hearing about this Jerin guy, Goku's getting an ass whopping........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Ok, interesting FLCL episode.  So the girl takes a memento and give her friend her hairclip in exchange and still decides to leave. 

Anyway, up next AoT season three and more info on Titans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2018)

Holy shit, Mikasa and Levi going off.  And Sasha with those shots.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2018)

Even if it was only for a few minutes that shit was lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn, Historia going out on her own.   Also took the memory of Ymir to have her come to her decision. 

Up next more violence in JoJo Diamond.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2018)

Yo what's up with this chick? Now she's supposed to be amir? 

Also really hoping Eran grows back some balls before the end of the season......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2018)

What's with these bone breaking sound effects when there is a punch thrown.   Well how violent with this episode get tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2018)

Welp that guy was treated to some local hospitality behind the restroom.  Man the violence of this series. 

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.   Thinking tonight Noelle is training to control her powers a bit more with the introduction of a new character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2018)

In all honesty, the lot of Noelle's family need the shit kick out of them.   So finally is able to control her magic because of teammates that treated her better than her family.  

Up next HxH to close out the block of new content before Toonami ends on classics.


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2018)

@Sennin of Hardwork I need something to watch..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2018)

Try The Alienist, maybe? It's a mystery period drama that I watched months ago and it was pretty awesome. Good cast as well. (Daniel Brühl, Dakota Fanning, Luke Evans)

A similar show that I also liked was Mindhunter.

And I would also reccommend Black Sails which I'm halfway through, if you fancy pirates.


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Try The Alienist, maybe? It's a mystery period drama that I watched months ago and it was pretty awesome. Good cast as well. (Daniel Brühl, Dakota Fanning, Luke Evans)
> 
> A similar show that I also liked was Mindhunter.
> 
> And I would also reccommend Black Sails which I'm halfway through, if you fancy pirates.


I tried watching alienist. I might watch it again. Already watched mindhunter.

have you watched master of none?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2018)

MO said:


> I tried watching alienist. I might watch it again. Already watched mindhunter.
> 
> have you watched master of none?



Nope, not yet. Heard it is funny though. Was planning on giving Brooklyn Nine Nine a shot first actually.


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nope, not yet. Heard it is funny though. Was planning on giving Brooklyn Nine Nine a shot first actually.


what about ozark?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2018)

MO said:


> what about ozark?



I'm afraid I'm not that interested in it. Maybe I will check it out after I'm done with other shows. Good thing about it being a product of Netflix is that it'll never be taken down.


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I'm afraid I'm not that interested in it. Maybe I will check it out after I'm done with other shows. Good thing about it being a product of Netflix is that it'll never be taken down.


I just finished a series and I'm trying to start another one. I don't kow why its so hard tho..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2018)

MO said:


> I just finished a series and I'm trying to start another one. I don't kow why its so hard tho..



Well take it easy then because you just finished something that you likely got attached to things like the story and the cast, it can take a while to start something new. It doesn't happen to me much but everyone is different.


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well take it easy then because you just finished something that you likely got attached to things like the story and the cast, it can take a while to start something new. It doesn't happen to me much but everyone is different.


I think I found my next show actually. Have you heard of making of a murderer?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2018)

MO said:


> I think I found my next show actually. Have you heard of making of a murderer?



Yep, I wanna check it out because it looks like a cool documentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

Toonami Time!! 

Starting off with a repeat episode of Kai and the Radditz arc.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2018)

Yay reruns


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Yay reruns



Might be temporary.  Recall that Megalo Box is set to air on the block early December but the where on the block has yet to be decided.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

K, now for the start of new content as MHA is up next.   Thinking tonight it's Bakugo vs Uraraka with all advantages going to Bakugo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

Poor Uraraka but it was a very good plan at the start.  It was that Bakugo despite his short temper figured her out at the start based on who she hung around with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

So Deku in for a fight next week. 

Up next Shippuden.  Still getting used to the new airing time for Naruto but then the father goes first before the son.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

Well I'm guessing we are going into filler territory in the upcoming episodes if I recall correctly. 

Up next the son is up in Boruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

Holy shit, Temari is the strict mother.   Well we are slowly getting to know who the parents are for the kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

So I'm taking it the first arc for this series will deal with the mysterious chakra taking over random people making them prone to violent tendencies. 

Up next Super and how Goku fucked over his universe in search for a fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

The fuck!!??  Talk about an early delivery.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2018)

Damn.... what can't Weiss do?


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2018)

Yamcha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

Well Goku off to recruit more fighters to a end all of reality tourney if they lose but hasn't told anyone whats at stake.   Also Vegeta gets a girl. 

Up next the finale of FLCL Alternative.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

Hmm, a collaboration with LoL and Adult Swim.   So some drama before the action on this FLCL finale.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2018)

WTF happened?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2018)

The hell ending was that???  So the premise was coming to terms growing up and then you get a retcon of sorts to end the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2018)

AoT season three on now and hurrah hurrah after so long Eren's testicles finally drop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2018)

A dangerous gambit will be played next week. 

Up next JoJo Diamond and it's brand of ultra violence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2018)

Well looks like the guy found himself a winner.   What's that saying of wanting to fuck crazy, oh that's right you don't.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2018)

Once again can't wait for the next episode of Attack on Titan. 


Lol creepy stalker anime cliche


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2018)

The hell kind of relationship is that.   Holy shit!!!! 

Anyway, up next Black Clover and fun with Asta and the Black Bulls. Thinking tonight they are infiltrating the underwater temple.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2018)

Holy shit that bitch is cra cra


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2018)

So next week starts the Temple Battle Royal. 

Up next HxH to finish the night of in new content then Toonami close the block out on classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting the block is Kai and the aftermath of the Radditz battle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

Repeat done, time for the new content to start. 

Up next is MHA and more of the festival arc.  Deku vs Shoto starts now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

Damn, talk about taking your body to the limits.  So Deku lost yet won by having Shoto come to terms with himself and his power.  Screwed up way he was raised for the reason of trying to top All Might thought. 

Up next Shppuden and I think the start of a filler quest for Naruto before reaching the island.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

Hmm, so Mob Psycho 100 is going to air next week then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

Shippuden filler ladies and gentlemen, we are in it for the haul. 

Up next the son of Naruto takes center stage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

I feel sorry for Shino for getting the short end of the stick on how he ended up as the teacher for the new generation.   His ways of teaching though needs some work.   Well so much for the school. 

Up next Super and the testing of Krillin going from the preview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

Hmm, so Goku gathering the team and gets Krillin and 18.  Nice work on Krillin's part for improving and 18 joining in on that beam exchange.  Also, hard to get anything past 18 as I'm guessing it's keeping Krillin honest.   So next week the search for 17. 

Up next a repeat of FLCL Alt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2018)

Alternative done, AoT season three a go. 

Going from last episode, the group has one hell of a fight ahead of them.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 21, 2018)

Eren being overdramatic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2018)

Holy shit, the thing scraped a portion of it's body off from all that dragging.  It's intestines spilling out over the wall.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 21, 2018)

Damn, another good cliffhanger. This season of Attack on Titan is lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2018)

Hmm, so Kenny survived for the time being. 

Up next JoJo Diamond and more violence.   Last week Koichi met a psycho bitch, this week he still has to deal with her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2018)

We are hitting Misery type of fuck up here.   I mean damn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2018)

Welp the poster girl for not fucking crazy is living up to her moniker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2018)

Well all's well that end's well.   Psycho bitch still psycho and instead of deterring her feeling, you only increase them. 

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.  Let the sea temple fights begin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2018)

Interesting fights but holy shit Vetto just entered the game.   Things are about to get serious from here on in this arc. 

Up next HxH to close out the block in new content before Toonami closes out with classics.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 21, 2018)

Thus begins the downfall of Gon's character......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first a repeat episode of Kai before we are introduced to Mob Psycho 100 later on in the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

K, repeat done time for the new content to start. 

Up now MHA and more of the festival arc.  So Deku lost last week, tonight we see what happens next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh shit, forgot tonight Stain gets introduced.   And some Levi backstory on AoT season three going by the preview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

So Bakugo vs Shoto next week.   Also League of Villains wanting to meet with Hero Killer Stain. 

Up next Shippuden the those glorious filler arcs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

Well this ends the herb collecting episode and expect more filler to come. 

Up next it's the son's time to shine in Boruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

Holy shit, Shino's character was really bent over in this series.   And Cho's overall attitude to what is going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh crap, a possessed Shino. 

Up next DB Super and more Goku trying to get a team together for a tournament he got his universe in trying to find more people to fight.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks like Goku is hated evenly among all the other universes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

So we should be seeing more warriors of the other universe assemble in the upcoming episodes then. 

Up next series premier of Mob Psycho 100.   From the guy behind One Punch Man.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2018)

That salesman is so full of shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

Interesting concept but the guy mentoring Mob is a fraud through and through. 

Up next a backstory between Kenny and Levi in AoT season three.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2018)

Levi smiled.   So some closure to the Levi/Kenny connection then.   Also Historia getting some retribution on Levi.   And it would seem more Titans at work. 

Up next JoJo Diamond and more violence.  Last week was the arc of the psycho bitch, wonder what's up for tonight's episode.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 28, 2018)

Interested in the next episode of AOT as usual. Another ridiculous cliffhanger.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2018)

The fuck is this episode.   You think you are meeting a villain but then the show does this.   Also looked the guy up, his Stand is called Pearl Jam.  Holy shit now wonder it was making the guy a Better Man.  

Up next Black Clover and the guys are fucked as an Eye has shown up.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 28, 2018)

So the chef wasn't a bad guy? Just when you think you know what's going to happen next the show hits you with a curve ball. 

Guy's still weird as fuck though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2018)

Fight with Vetto continues next week as it ends on a cliffhanger.  

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2018)

Well the cat chimera picked the wrong target. 

So HxH closes out the night in new content then Toonami closes out on some classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!

Start off is a repeat of Kai before we get to the new content though so on with the Saiyan as it builds to Vegetta coming to town.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

Repeat done, up next MHA. 

So we are coming near the conclusion of the Festival Arc before the Serial Hero Killer arc begins.  Should be interesting to see who comes out on top when this arc is done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

Well Bakugo won but it was a cheap win to him as he wanted Shoto to go all out.  Man the guy is going to be pissed that Deku got more out of Shoto than he did.  Also feel sorry for Shoto now knowing his past with his father and mother.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

Again feeling really bad for Shoto. 

Up next Shippuen and filler.   So what is Naruto going to face off in tonight's episode on his way to the island.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

So Naruto ended up killing a giant crab that killer the ship's crew and finally was able to allow them to rest in piece. 

Up next it's the son's time in the spotlight as Boruto is coming up soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow, so a possessed Shino went easy on Boruto and gang.   So now Naruto will be addressing the situation next episode probably but it also looks like the class rep is having problems as well. 

Up next DB Super and the recruitment of Android 17 to Goku's crew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

Well 17 turns down Goku despite the guy coming clean for why he's recruiting fighters.   So next week 17 faces off against poachers from outer space then. 

Up next Mob Psycho 100.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2018)

Never would have guessed 17 had a kid....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

Well Mob having to choose to go work for a fraud or join a fraud after school club.    And him passing as as girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2018)

Well that ending was something.   Mob joining the body improvement club instead of the telepathy club. 

AoT season 3 up next.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 4, 2018)

Mob psyco's art throws me off. But it's still fun to watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2018)

Talk about a twist.  So the commandant had a part in Erin's past.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2018)

Well damn, looks like the guy was trying to sabotage Erin in the beginning to try to protect him but the guy was much as his father.   So that was an interesting backstory to the commandant. 

Up next JoJo Diamond and the ultra violence that will probably follow it.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 4, 2018)

Is this the last episode for this year of Attack on Titan? If not how many are left? 

We didn't get a cliffhanger this time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Is this the last episode for this year of Attack on Titan? If not how many are left?
> 
> We didn't get a cliffhanger this time.



There are two left.

Also is that an N64 console and one of the Gradius games JoJo is paying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2018)

The Stand is called Chili Pepper.   Great, the guy had to give it away, give it away, give it away, give it way now.  Give it away, give it away, give it away, give it way now.  Give it away, give it away, give it away, give it way now. I can't tell if I'm a kingpin or a pau.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2018)

Well that was a major foul up on that guy's part.  Had he kept his cool, Chili Pepper would have been defeated. 

Up next Black Clover and Asta and co getting the crap kicked out of them by Vetto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2018)

The hell just happen.   Holy shit don't mess with Charmy and her food.   And Grey is female.   And the girls make the save for Asta. 

Up next the night closes out in new content with HxH and the Chimera Ants arc.  Then Toonami closes the block out on some repeat and classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!

Up first repeat Kai with the Saiyans Invasion arc to start off the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2018)

Kai done, up next MHA. 

Thinking it's the start of the Hero Killer arc along with internships.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2018)

Interesting code names.   But nice of Deku taking his nickname and making it his own despite it's origin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2018)

Heh, so Deku is going to intern with a hero that trained All Might.   And so we are going to get into what being a hero intern is about and also starting the Hero Killer Stain arc. 

Next up Shippuden and filler heaven.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2018)

Thus ends the filler tale of Naruto and the pirate. 

Up next the son of Naruto takes center stage as Boruto is up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2018)

To think a side character would get time to shine.   And that potato chip analogy that ends the negative hold on the guy.   Well looks like the next episodes will explain what that negative energy is. 

Up next Super and more of Goku screwing his universe over just to fight stronger fighters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2018)

All's well that end's well.   So 17 is now on the team after defeating space poachers.   So going from the previews of other shows, it would seem next week will be a marathon of sorts. 

Up next Mob Psycho 100.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2018)

Well that spirit pissed off the wrong psychic.   Holy shit, he opened Pandora's Box there and it bit him hard on the ass. 

Up next AoT season 3 with about a very few more episodes to go before ending it's run.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2018)

Dammit Sasha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2018)

Holy shit, talk about post scenes.   One more episode to go before AoT ends it's season 3 dub.   Looks like Megalo Box will be taking it's place when that happens.

Up next JoJo Diamond and more violence.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2018)

Yo....that ending... 


I HAVE TO SEE THE NEXT EPISODE!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Yo....that ending...
> 
> 
> I HAVE TO SEE THE NEXT EPISODE!!!!!!



Thinking you will have to wait two weeks as it's an AoT marathon next week with no mention of the final episode of season three airing there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2018)

Talk about dumb luck by a dummy.   So there goes Chili Pepper.  And now we get a family reunion with the JoJos.  Again holy shit, that ending scene tough. 

Up next Black Clover and more of the Black Bulls vs Vetto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2018)

Noelle stepping up.   But Vetto is now awaken.   And Asta got his second wind.   Looks like it's a two week wait to see what happens next. 

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.  Also this ends the night of new content while Toonami closes out on repeats and classics.    Again it's going to be a two week wait as next week is an AoT season three marathon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!  Back from a week break and back to the original schedule. 

Up first a repeat episode of Kai as we get into the Saiyen Invasion arc as Goku must make it back in time to be revived.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2018)

So now for some newer content.   MHA up now. Looks like the students will be starting their internships and Deku will be meeting Gran Torino.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2018)

Hmm, so we get to see Full Cowl used next week.

Up next Shippuden and more filler time on that damn boat.   Oh that's right Megalo Box is set to debut soon on the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2018)

Well that ends the mini arc of the Island of Dr Naruto.   Feel sad for Aoba there. 

Up next is the son's turn to take the spotlight as Boruto is about to come on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2018)

The years have really chilled out Hinata's dad.   So Boruto will have to face Old Man Hyuga next week then. 

Up next Super and Goku finding more team members to save his universe by his own hands doomed.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2018)

My boy Gohan's coming back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2018)

Interesting to see Mystic Gohan back and we also get to see who really runs the house at Krillin's.   Yeah, Yamcha you'll get asked. 

Up next Mob Psycho 100.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2018)

Yamcha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2018)

Well that was an interesting episode.  Muscle squad with high morals and next week it's going to be psychic vs psychic. 

Up next last episode for AoT season three before Megalo Box take off next week I think.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2018)

The body Improvement Club is hilarious  


Looks like we get a showdown next episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

This isn't the last episode.   They went back a bit instead of finishing the season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Don't know the reason for the repeat. 

Anyway, more violence from JoJo Diamond.


----------



## Soranushi (Nov 25, 2018)

_Actually that last ep of Attack on Titan with the foreboding ending sequence from 2weeks ago was the mid-season finale for season3. So it’s done until May for Toonami._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Interesting episode with the invisible baby.   JoJo had a nest egg but that's now gone. 

Up next Black Clover and more Asta vs Vetto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Soranushi said:


> _Actually that last ep of Attack on Titan with the foreboding ending sequence from 2weeks ago was the mid-season finale for season3. So it’s done until May for Toonami._



Cool thanks for the clarification.    Something to look forward to the next year.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 25, 2018)

It really sucks looking at what Joseph joestar has turned into. I still remember that bad ass scene when he took on Kars and flew into the Earth's atmosphere on a boulder that was propelled by a volcano......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Vanessa and Finnel stepping up tonight.   Should be an interesting couple of episodes that are going to be dedicated to this fight. 

Up next HxH to close out the block on new content before Toonami ends on some repeats and classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off with repeat Kai before getting into some newer content.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

K, so the showcasing of Nappa is done. 

Up next MHA and more of the Hero Killer Stain arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

Looks like next week we get to see what Ida can do against Stain.

Up next Shippuden and more of the filler boat arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

Well the drunken whatever mini flashback arc is done.  

Up next it's the son's turn to take center stage as Boruto is on.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 1, 2018)

Tensaigan likely.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

It interesting to see the team comp between the children of the original Team 7 at work. laugh  So next week Boruto goes on the hunt of that negative entity that's been possessing people.

Up next Super and more Goku recruitment of his team.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 1, 2018)

What you talkin about Olong


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

Heh, a Tien and Chozu centric episode when the start of the Toonami block we got to watch them die on Kai.

And Roshi's thirst for women.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

Hmm, to think the new girl would be voiced by the VA that does Chidori Kaname.  Also would FMP ever air on Toonami one of these days.

Up next Mob Psycho 100.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

That episode was....... interesting.  So Mob has an alt personality when he's trying not to change.

Up next AoT season 3.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 1, 2018)

Wonder if mob's brother will be an enemy later.....


----------



## Foxve (Dec 2, 2018)

Still can't understand how Levi can pull all those crazy ass maneuvers without those strings he keeps shooting out of his gear getting caught in something. Like didn't he somehow go under a moving wagon?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2018)

AoT done.  

Up next the ultra violence of JoJo Diamond.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2018)

Hmm, so this episode is about a magaka.   A multi part it would seem going by the title as well.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 2, 2018)

This show never ceases to make me go WTF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2018)

Lol, what in the world is this episode.   Man the life of a mangaka in the JoJo verse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2018)

Well next week on JoJo should be interesting.

Up next Black Clover and more Asta and co vs Vetto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice episode.  Got some backstories on some of the supporting characters there.

Up next is HxH and that ends the new content before Toonami closes out on repeats and classics.  Also looks like next week will be the premier of Megalo Box in taking AoT's time slot and Pop Team Epic returning as a rerun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

Toonami Time!!!  

Tonight is premier night as Megalo Box is set to air but first repeat Kai as Vegetta and Nappa go to town on our heroes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

Gohan in trouble and Piccolo must make the ultimate sacrifice.

Up next MHA and the continuation of the Hero Killer Stain arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

Holy shit, the fight is kicking it into high gear. 

Up next Shippuden and more filler on a boat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

Shrooms are a hell of a drug, don't do em.   Also did they just kill those guys by sending them off with just those shrooms.

Up next the son takes center stage as Boruto is up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

Hmm, Boruto screwing up the mail.  And I'm amazed on how well Naruto's marriage is working out despite having all that work to do as Hokage.  He really  hit the jackpot with Hinata.

Up next Super and more recruitment for the Tournament of Power.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2018)

Can't wait to see how stronger my boi Gohan is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

So much for it being a sparring match. Damn they are going in hard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

That change in music when Goku fully powers up.  So Gohan is team captain.

Up next Mob Psycho.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2018)

Gohan is back bitches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

Well that was an interesting episode.  Wonder if the younger brother will do right for screwing with the guy's reputation.

Up next is the premier of Megalo Box.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2018)

"Not dead yet"   Well that's an interesting take for a To Be Continue ending.   Very fun episode.

Up next JoJo Diamond and more of that wacky mangaka.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 9, 2018)

I may actually grow to like Megalo box.....


----------



## Foxve (Dec 9, 2018)

Damn that punch in the face  


Also doesn't that guy from Josuke's past look exactly like him? I feel like that's going to be important later.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2018)

The hell type of episode did I just watch.  Holy shit the mangaka broke the golden rule of insulting JoJo's hair style. 

Up next Black Clover and more Asta vs Vetto.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 9, 2018)

Loved that scene. Asta a boss  

Also IBO is back! Even if only as reruns.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2018)

Those fight sequences.   And Yami at the last second rescue to finish off Vetto.   So cool down episode next week before the next arc.

Up next HxH to finish up the new content then Toonami closes out on reruns.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2018)

Just got back from a dinner meeting.  So we are at the part where Nappa get's his in Kai.

Also Toonami Time!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2018)

It's interesting how Vegeta has changed from the series from being a despiteful asshole to lovable asshole of current.

Up next MHA and more of the Stain fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2018)

Damn that fight with Stain.  And that last stand at the end from Stain, the bloodlust coming from him.

Up next Shippuden and filler boat time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2018)

Such a weird ending for an episode.   Well at least Naruto will hopefully be more mindful of his clones.

Up next it's the son's turn to shine as Boruto takes the stage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2018)

So Boruto and co fins out there is a person behind the negative possessions. 

Up next DB Super and more fighters being recruited for the tournament of power.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2018)

Poor Yamcha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2018)

So more bizarre characters added to the fight.  And fucking Buu falling asleep at the most important time of need.

Up next Mob Psycho.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2018)

Seriously Buu?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Poor Yamcha



His only contribution he'll be remembered for life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2018)

Rule of thumb, don't con a con artist.  So the Student Counsel President gets what he deserves but Mob's bro is literally losing control.

Up next Megalo Box and more boxing fun.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 16, 2018)

Figured that mob's brother wouldwould be an adversary of some sort.......


----------



## Foxve (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh joy. Another Marathon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2018)

Foxve said:


> Oh joy. Another Marathon



We are getting two of them.  One for Christmas weekend and one for New Years weekend.  Super is taking the Christmas spot and Boruto is doing New Years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2018)

Well damn talk about the gamble of a lifetime.   So Joe is born and will be participating in that boxing tourny but first must come out with one hell of a win streak to get there.

Up next JoJo Diamond is next.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 16, 2018)

Starting to like Megalo box. Though I still hate the fact that the MC is someone's bitch.......


----------



## Foxve (Dec 16, 2018)

I know I keep saying it but I have to say it again.... 


This show does not hold back. Holy shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2018)

Ok, animal cruelty and nightmare fuel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2018)

Again this series doesn't skim on it's ultra violence, the fuck. 

Up next Black Clover and the aftermath of the Vetto fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2018)

That was a good episode to watch.  Despite what Vetto had done, Asta and Yami still pay respect to the guy after his death.  Should be interesting to see the other arcs animated but will have to wait til next year for them. 

Up next Hunter x Hunter closes the block out on new content before Toonami closes out on repeats.  Also as reminded that the next two weeks will be marathons and next year Toonami loses an hour.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 16, 2018)

Ok then see y'all next year. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years to you all who both post and spectate this thread.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Restructured line up tonight as the block is an hour less.  

Up first Super and some problems with Buu.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2019)

Lol I'm sure Freeza would do anything to get out of that place for even a little while


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2019)

So next week it's the last minute search for a 10th member. 

Up now Boruto and Mitsuki is coming for dinner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks like we will learn who is responsible for the negative chakra next week.

Up next MHA and the conclusion of the Hero Killer Stain arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2019)

Holy shit, a Toga sighting. 

Up next Mob Psycho 100 and Mob confronting his younger brother on what he's been doing from last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2019)

Damn, the guy pissed Mob off ins the worst way and pretty much got the shit kicked out of him.  So Mob will have to rescue his brother nextweek.

Up next boxing fun in Megalo Box.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2019)

That was an interesting episode.   So Joe ended up with the prototype gear yet it broke at the end of the episode though I'm guessing it's probably going to get rebuilt next episode.  And what int the hell were those red candies those kids were eating. 

Up next JoJo Diamond and more ultra violence.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2019)

You didn't have to read all that bro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2019)

Holy shit, what is it with this series and animal cruelty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2019)

The fuck...... wow talk about screwed up.   So that guy is the antagonist for the next arc I'm guessing.  And such a sad tale from that girl and her dog. 

Up next Black Clover and Black Bull fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2019)

Hmm, so the action pick up in the second half of the episode.  Guessing the next arc will deal with healing Asta's arms.

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc then Shippuden to finish the night off of new content before Toonami closes the block off on repeats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off with Super and Goku having to fins a new recruit to replace a sleeping Buu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2019)

And thus the female Broly was born.    So instead of making the girl angry, she changed due to being sorry for herself.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2019)

She's like a female Broly......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2019)

Well Freeza acquired and the female Broly in now part of their universes's team.:Laugh

Up next Boruto and the mystery of who has been causing the calamity about to be solved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2019)

Well Boruto has to convince the class rep to change her mind next episode in a different location.

Up next MHA and fun time with Froppy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2019)

And so concludes fun with Froppy.

Up next Psycho 100 and the rescue of Mob's brother I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2019)

Welp that's what happens when you underestimate your opponent.  Holy shit the guy got destroyed. 

Up next boxing fun in Megalo Box.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 13, 2019)

Damn that guy got trashed


----------



## Foxve (Jan 13, 2019)

Looks like next week is going to be a blast from the past kind of episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2019)

Well damn that was a close first fight.  If Joe and his crew hadn't gotten together at the third round they would have lost the fight.  So next week it's an opponent that the coach has worked with before.

Up next JoJo Diamond and probably some ultra violence to go with it.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 13, 2019)

That is one of the best things I have seen in this show.

How awesome would it be to collect stray change around your town or state and have them all come to the same place without anyone knowing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2019)

The hell is JoJo doing.   Fuck sakes, the exploitation.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 13, 2019)

Thought that kid was a nice guy. But looks like he has a dark side.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2019)

Well that was a fun JoJo episode. 

Up next Black Clover and more Black Bulls fun. Tonight it's repealing of the Diamond Kingdom.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2019)

Golden Dawn having a field day with the Diamond Kingdom minions.   So Asta reunites with Yuno for the time being.

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.  Then Shippuden ends the night of new content and Toonami closes out the block with repeats.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 13, 2019)

This Arc starts the downfall of Gon's Character......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2019)

Hmm, so a Hinata-centric episode.  Also looks like a girl's night out.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 13, 2019)

What I don't understand is how Gon can ignore that there's a human being that needs helping??


----------



## Foxve (Jan 13, 2019)

Cause Gon's a brat that refuses to grow up


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 14, 2019)

That's a damn shame! Cause I really like his character!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2019)

Tonami Time!!!

Starting off with Super and Goku recruiting Freeza for the team.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2019)

Freeza really knows how to make an entrance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2019)

Golden Freeza next week.  Hmm, so much went down in this episode as Krillin and 18 went to pick up 17 with some interesting interactions.  And poor Vegetta lying to his son about Freeza. 

Up next Boruto and more confrontation with the class rep.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 19, 2019)

So Boruto is just going to keep calling her Class rep??


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2019)

Girl's got moves.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2019)

Talk no Justu has passed down from father to son.  So next week will conclude the Nue arc then.

Up next MHA and a bit of All Might's past revealed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2019)

Damn that was an intense conversation.   So we get a piece of what One for All came about.

Up next Mob Psycho 100.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks like someone's in for a 2 V 1.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2019)

Lol, the inconsistent art of this episode.  Well one thing learned was don't give Mob permission to go full out or you ass is done.  So Mob went 100% but passed out due to mental fatigue I think.  Next week Mob's boss to the rescue.

Up next boxing fun in Megalo Box.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 20, 2019)

Damn a PTSD episode......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2019)

What a somber episode but damn that cliffhanger ending.  So next week we get a fight after getting Joe getting knocked down.

Up next some more ultra violence in JoJo Diamond.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2019)

From one con to a betrayal due to greed.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 20, 2019)

Holy shit that friendship got dark real fast......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2019)

The fuck kind of conclusion was that.  Dammit the guy takes a few punched only to realize his greed got the better of him.  And JoJo and co are also to blame for using the guy in that way in the first place.

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 20, 2019)

What is up with that kid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow so Charmy is 19.  Also Finrel's bro is a complete prick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2019)

Hmm, so going by the ending the Diamond Kingdom invasion was some sort of house cleaning to rid the old guard in favor fo the new.

Up next HxH and more Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2019)

So the King's name is Meruem.  Intense battle but it looks like it was a suicide mission at then end going by how the old man had a bomb implanted in himself set to go off when his heart stopped.

Up next Shippuden and probably more filler to end the night of new content then Toonami closes the block out on repeats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Some new involving the block first. Starting Feb 16 the block loses an hour but will be airing SAO Alicization as of Feb 9.....  the fuck no Gun Gale.

Anyway up first Super and more fun with Goku retrieving Freeza.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2019)

Freeza cleaning up some fodder. Looks like he's strong enough to fight a destroyer now too as well......


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Some new involving the block first. Starting Feb 16 the block loses an hour but will be airing SAO Alicization as of Feb 9.....  the fuck no Gun Gale.
> 
> Anyway up first Super and more fun with Goku retrieving Freeza.



Fuck yes!!! New SAO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

Freeza being savage not surprising but "offering" the destruction ball to Goku..... damn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

The hell is this rival relationship between Goku and Freeza.

Up next Boruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

So we are starting a new arc in Boruto. And nice to see Sumeri back at the academy and Boruto and co still destructive.  Hmm, wondering if the character we just saw from the Naruto Final film.

Up next MHA and more fun with Deku and co.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2019)

LOL the ending song. I legit believe that kishi intended to make Karin Sarada's mother but backed off cuz he was afraid of the backlash. Sorry Sarada, your parents are both shitty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Foxve said:


> LOL the ending song. I legit believe that kishi intended to make Karin Sarada's mother but backed off cuz he was afraid of the backlash. Sorry Sarada, your parents are both shitty.



Can't wait for that scene to happen.

Anyway, damn Deku and Bakugo forced to team up after that tension scene between them minutes earlier.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 27, 2019)

...Okay, that was an interesting video and song...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> ...Okay, that was an interesting video and song...



Honestly, those music videos vary from time to time when they are shown.  I recall at one time NiN and Gorillaz music vids were aired.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

So I'm guessing these ongoing practical exams are going to be a bit one sides since it's students going up against seasoned teachers.

Up next Mob Psycho 100 and more psychic fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

The hell is this turn of events.  The fraud shows up and pretty much takes over just on how he presents himself.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2019)

Loving this con artist guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Again, the hell is this.  The con artist using legit dirty tricks while everyone else had god like powers.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2019)

I fucking love this dude  

It's going to be lit next episode....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Ouch the con guy just got sliced hard.

Up next Megalo Box and more boxing fun with Joe.  Last episode ended on a cliffhanger so will Joe's situation be resolved tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe advances up but holy shit he still has people after him for being a no name.

Up next more ultra violence in JoJo Diamond.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2019)

As usual the ones at the top don't like an underdog. Hoping Joe shows them what a self made badass looks like.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

The hell episode is this.  The crazy girls gets crazier with Cinderella (looked it up, it's a hair band) and really wants they guy she was stalking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

The girl's obsession is getting to Esdeath levels of creepy.


Every time she now appears I'm going to start the post as "Rape when"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Again the hell is it with this episode.  Man talk about finding love out of a horrid situation.

Up next Black Clover and more Black Bulls fun with Asta and co.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2019)

Hope next week's episode is better. This one didn't seem too interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Heartbreaking news for Asta.  Damn so his arms can't be healed by the kingdom's top healing mage.  So it's time to look for alternative ways of trying to heal an old curse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

So the arc to heal Asta's arms starts.

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ants arc.  Last episod ended with a bomb going off on the king despite him winning his fight.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2019)

Tropical cops. Seriously Adult Swim.  Haven't you learned from weird shit like she hot she holler that the majority of viewers don't like weird, creepy, and nasty shows?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Tropical cops. Seriously Adult Swim.  Haven't you learned from weird shit like she hot she holler that the majority of viewers don't like weird, creepy, and nasty shows?



Sadly they've been pumping crap like that for years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Well Gon fall more into madness and the king is fried.

Up next Shippuden and a Konohamaru-centric episode.  Then Toonami closes out the night with repeats for about three more weeks before an hour is taken away.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2019)

Gon


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2019)

Toonami time! 

Poor Yamcha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!. Had a family dinner to attend so sorry for being late.  Also dammit missed the team building of hand holding scene.  

Anyway, let the tournament start.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2019)

That Jiren guy's already giving me goosebumps. Can't wait to see what he can actually do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2019)

Boruto.... the hell kind of teaching is this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2019)

Damn these kids are harsh.  Pick on the repeater, ignore the teacher, and give different version of controlling chakra to a person that doesn't get them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2019)

Not the green jumpsuit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2019)

So Genki and Iwabi passed their test by saving lives.

Up next MHA and the continuation of the Hero testing.  Froggy and Shadow vs the Vapor teacher tonight I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

So we got some student passes back to back this episode.

Up next the end of season one for Mob Psycho I believe.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2019)

Fuck yes!!! New SAO


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit I love this guy!!!!


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2019)

The leader's a guy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

Well damn, the Claw 7th Division just got reckt by the con man.:skullly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

Welpl all well that ends well for Mob season one, let's see what season two is about when it finally airs here. 

Up next boxing fun in Megalo Box.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2019)

What's the hour of SAO replacing next Saturday?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

Hmm, hour SAO at 12:30 next week.

So Joe is going up against Mikio that has an upgraded gear.  Also the start of the show having Joe chained up for his own protection.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

What the hell type of cliffhanger ending was that. 

Up next violence in JoJo Diamond.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2019)

Interested in seeing how Joe gets out of this.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Feb 3, 2019)

This episode...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok, looks like we are looking at the new villain and his severed parts fetish.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2019)

The fuck is wrong with this guy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

This sick fuck had flip flopping luck.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like Megalo box will be the one losing it's slot next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

Deadly Queen.  So this guy's stand is named after the band Queen.  Also that sick bastard's luck is flip floppy.

Up next Black Clover and the arc to heal Asta begins.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2019)

Shit going down next week.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting backstory on how Asta learned to use his sword though his choice of masters.

Up next HxH and nearing the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm guessing Togashi's wife had a hand in that part of the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

Now I know where Food Wars got it's inspiration.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

Pouf you plan just wen to shit. 

Up next Shippuden to close out the block on new content and then Toonami closes the block out on repeats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

What the fuck backstory is that.  Holy shit, this is what filler can do when left uncheck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2019)

So Naruto brings up his love for Sakura to change the ninja girl's mind.   Well will Naruto finally win Sakura over..... wait Boruto is out and we know who Naruto married at the end.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2019)

Toonami time!


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes more action next episode


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2019)

Sakura : Is there anything you'd like me to bring you from my trip? 

Sarada : My dad would be nice.....

Sakura : Now Sarada, why would you say something like that? 

Sakura is still a bitch


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2019)

"My man's never home but that just makes me want to do my part for the world" 

Translation : I'm fine being his doormat and occasional booty call when it's convenient for him.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2019)

New SAO next!


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2019)

What in the world?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2019)

Apologies for the late post.  Caught the end of MHA and the pervy purple ball hero coming onto his own. 

Tonight is the SAO premier.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Sakura : Is there anything you'd like me to bring you from my trip?
> 
> Sarada : My dad would be nice.....
> 
> ...



Oh, for Boruto we are on the Sarada arc.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2019)

A little confused as to what's happening right now. But I'm just going to go ahead and assume that it'll all be explained later on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2019)

Lol, almost forgot this was going to be an hour premier.   So how did Kirito get back there anyway,


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2019)

Ok? Expecting an explanation after the break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow, PVP hunters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2019)

Going to have to call it a night for posting.  Laptop acting screwy so going to log off for now but will be watching.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2019)

Can't wait for next week of SAO.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2019)

Damn. Rest in peace shigechi 

The show does a really good job of making you hate the villain.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 10, 2019)

Pretty sure that Jotaro is going to use the world to stop time next episode. Still can't wait to see it though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Workable keyboard tonight so let the fun commence.   Up first let the battle of the Universes go in Super.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)

Well I'm thinking the majority of this episode will focus on Goku fighting the entire 9th Universe fighters.

Also Frieza being Frieza.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)

Well so long animal universe, you were interesting to say the least.   And with that, the shit gets real.

Up next Boruto and a Sarada arc about to start.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 16, 2019)

Welp, there goes the 9th. Poor bastards


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)

Hmm, wasn't a short of sorts that was included in the Boruto film.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)

And with that move, the second coming of Neji was confirmed through Himawari.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)

To think an anime extra would be canon.  And we now know Hinata is the one that runs House Uzumaki.

I have The Last Blu Ray/DVD combo pack special edition that has the special chapter of Naruto's date with Hinata.  Like how she used her ability to see how little Naruto had in his froggy purse so she was the one that suggested eating ramen.   To think if it were Sakura would she have been that considerate.

Up next MHA and more of the student testing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2019)

The hell type of final test was that.  Holy shit, those two guys were turned into rag dolls.  And it's going to be a bit before we get to the episode where Deku and Bakugo address their problem with each other but it'll be worth it.  Also a Himiko sighting.

Up next SAO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmm, so Kirito must find out the circumstance for being back in that world.

Up next more boxing fun in Megalo Box and a continuation of that cliffhanger episode from two weeks ago.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 17, 2019)

Hoping the next episode has either more about the world he's in or more action. This episode was kind of boring.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2019)

Holy shit, talk about a hard gamble paying off.   So Joe going up against a guy set on taking his own sister down.

Up next JoJo Diamond and more ultra violent fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2019)

This series keeps getting more bizarre, what in the hell.  

Up next Black Clover and more of the healing of Asta's arm arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmm, I was expecting the Witch Queen to have a more mature voice than Vanessa.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2019)

So next week Asta and co must repel one of the Third Eye and probably the Diamond Kingdom.

Up next HxH and more of the Chimera Ant arc.  Thinking the arc is starting to wind down to it's conclusion with the upcoming episodes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

UP first Super and more tournament fighting to determine which universe stays.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2019)

Well at least we get a glimpse on how Krillin won 18 over.  Too bad he had to screw up that moment by opening his mouth.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2019)

Lol Krillin ruining his own moment with his wife. 

Also the 9th universe's Angel didn't really seem to care too much that his universe got destroyed. He actually seemed happy about it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2019)

Well damn, Krillin eliminated first for universe 7 and by Frost of all people. 

Up next Boruto and fun with the children of Naruto.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2019)

Well there goes Krillin. Just when he gets a moment to shine, we get re-reminded how weak he really is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok, we are starting the Sarada arc of this series and how the house of the Uchiha works.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2019)

Fuck sakes, just go ask Naruto about Sasuke.  Holy shit, the guy knows what it like to no know one's family, he would definitely understand. 

And Sakura accidentally destroys her house still under a loan.  And now Sarada sees the pic of her dad with his old Taka team.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2019)

Sakura is still a shitty character even though she doesn't have to fight anymore.

How do you not think it's weird that you have to make a family photo? Sasuke hasn't seen her since she was a baby. And Sakura is actually wondering why sarada has these questions about her dad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2019)

Thus starts the journey of Sarada to find her "real" mother.

Up next MHA and preparation for the field trip I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

Well best girl given more lines and comes off as a lunatic.  Can't wait til she meets the series's protagonist.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Sakura is still a shitty character even though she doesn't have to fight anymore.
> 
> How do you not think it's weird that you have to make a family photo? Sasuke hasn't seen her since she was a baby. And Sakura is actually wondering why sarada has these questions about her dad.



Yeah the family dynamic for house Uchiha seems to be a mess as the moment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

So the main protagonist meets one of the main antagonist of the series.  And it would seem the guy is insane in his reasoning.  

Up next SAO and more training going by the episode preview.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 24, 2019)

The animation in this season is better than the first two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

Well fine time for the kid to be freezing up.

Up next more boxing fun in Megalobox.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

William Street and Adult Swim coming up with more crap to air.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

Damn, Joe took a beating yet won on a hunch.  So Joe set to face the main guy.

Up next ultra violence with JoJo Diamond.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 24, 2019)

LOL the rich prick goes down in one punch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

This fucking guy.  Man has the worst luck yet manages to drag his weighted hand to his stand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

The hell, well that's surprising the villain got away and killed off a stand user. 

Up next Black Clover and fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 24, 2019)

Damn it he got away. 

To be honest shinichi's death hit me more than that Cinderella lady's death. She was only in like one episode. Still rest in peace nonetheless.....

At least I got to see my boy Jotaro fuck that guy's face up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

Fun episode, Asta gets his arms healed only to have his own teammates attack him afterwards for the worry, Noelle talks down to the Witch Queen, and now it's a fight on two fronts with him having to repel the Midnight Sun and the Diamond Kingdom.

Up next HxH and Gon vs Pitou tonight I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

"Stop Pitou" ...... the poor Neko-Ant is about to experience what a one sided beating is all about.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

Despite that fight being short in the end nobody won.  Gon pretty much threw away his future for the time being and Pitou was pretty much dead when the words "Kite is already dead" was uttered.  

Up next Shippuden and probably more filler to close out the night of new content then Toonami closes out with a repeat Attack on Titan.  Yeah the block got cut short for this year.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 24, 2019)

Gon at both his strongest and his lowest.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off with Super and more universe survival as Goku and co must keep fighting to make sure they will not be erased.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Jesus, starting off the episode with everyone shitting on Krillin, even his own wife.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 2, 2019)

Damn krillin's getting roasted.  

That was smooth Hit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Geeze, Goku teaching the SS forms when he should be knocking the competition out of the ring.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 2, 2019)

Damn she really is a rookie. That stunt made me think of trunks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Damn she really is a rookie. That stunt made me think of trunks.



She should be thankful that it's Goku and not Cells she's facing.  Cell would have kicked her ass off the ring after that stunt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Goku the home wrecker.  Damn jealousy can be nasty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Well we now know who the "antagonist" of this tournament will be.  His name Jiren.

Up next Boruto and more of the House Uchiha arc featuring Sarada and who's her mommy.:


----------



## Foxve (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't know what was more ridiculous. The way that Kale casually walked through a Super Saiyan blue Kamehameha or the way Jiren casually dropped her ass. 

I am loving this Tournament of power!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Heh, Sarada pestering Boruto to deliver a lunch to Naruto just to meet her dad.  Can't wait for that "meeting" scene.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Holy shit.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 2, 2019)

Yeah it's totally normal for a father to do this to his kid by mistake.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice family reunion. 

Up next MHA and the start of the new season with a field trip arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Yeah it's totally normal for a father to do this to his kid by mistake.



The story of house Uchiha, begone after your child is born, be on mission majority of their childhood, not recognize them when they appear before you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Well that's one way of foiling those two pervs though one is really persistent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

So next week starts the Training Camp arc.

Up next SAO:Alicezation.  Goblin slaying time going by the preview for tonight's episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Well damn talk about injury.  And now an attempt at an ability that can kill the healers if it's done wrong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

The tree has been cut down, the training has started, and the journey as a swordsman has begun.

Up next more boxing fun in Megalo Box.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 3, 2019)

Wonder when Kirito will remember his time there as a kid. Or when we'll get to see what's going on in the real world.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Heh, the story of the scorpion and the frog.  Trying to remember which other anime used that.  And now the guy wants Joe to throw the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

So next week we find out of Joe throws or not.

Up next ultra violent fun in JoJo Diamond as Kira got away last episode.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 3, 2019)

So that's why the kid joined them. 

Also that commercial gave me a scare. I thought it was going to say that next week would be a Dragon Ball super marathon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh shit a call back to Face/Off.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 3, 2019)

Look's like Kira's dad is batshit. And from the looks of it his new wife is going to be as well.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Lol, the idiot ends up taking over a thankless marriage.  Also his father is as screwed up as him if he's supporting his sick habits even after death.

Up next fun with the Asta and the Black Bulls in Black Clover.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Asta with the fastball special.  So we get a bit of Fana's backstory in this episode as well.

Up next HxH and the winding down of the Chimera Ants arc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

do they still have Jojo on Toonami? I've been trying so hard to get into it but been failing to stay with it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> do they still have Jojo on Toonami? I've been trying so hard to get into it but been failing to stay with it



Yes you just missed it about an hour ago.  It's on the final arc of Diamond.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Pauf's plan to keep Komugi away from Merum is biting him in the ass every step of the way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes you just missed it about an hour ago.  It's on the final arc of Diamond.


NOOOOO  

Well damn guess I'll have to hope they show repeats .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NOOOOO
> 
> Well damn guess I'll have to hope they show repeats .



Sadly I don't think Toonami has aired JoJo in repeat and the block was shorten even more this year that only one show is getting repeated and that's AoT. 

Anyway the search for Komugi continues next week.

Up next is Shippuden to end the block on new content while Toonami closes on a repeat AoT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly I don't think Toonami has aired JoJo in repeat and the block was shorten even more this year that only one show is getting repeated and that's AoT.
> 
> Anyway the search for Komugi continues next week.
> 
> Up next is Shippuden to end the block on new content while Toonami closes on a repeat AoT.


Damn. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Continuity of this series is like the WWE for Pete sakes.   If I recall the Eternal Genin knows Kage level jutsu when a past episode revealed the reason why he never wanted move up in rank.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

K, Adult Swim starting to air Death Metal music videos.  And the hell was the premise of that vid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Meh, it's a safe bet the trio will coat tail ride on Naruto to get them through the war.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting up the fun is Super and more tournament survival fun.  Last episode had the hulk syndrome stopped so what will happen tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 9, 2019)

Wow a new Ginyu Force


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2019)

Heh, Pride Troopers taking their cues from Power Rangers.  Well from the looks of it, they seem formidable.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 9, 2019)

Interested to see how the Androids are going to fare.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 9, 2019)

Holy shit 18!  So simple yet so effective


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2019)

18 showing who has the pants in her marriage.  And the bulk of the Pride Troopers done for tonight but now those guys are up next.

Up next Boruto and more of the broke house of Uchiha as Sarada finally gets to meet her dad yet get's that type of greeting.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 9, 2019)

Still can't get over how many SasuSaku fans defended this moment. Saying shit like it was "an honest mistake" and " just let it go ".


----------



## Foxve (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes Sakura. Yes you are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

grasping at straws , Sasusaku shippers have


----------



## Foxve (Mar 9, 2019)

Fucking Sasuke still an asshole.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2019)

Holy shit, the guy should at least confirm who her real mother is.  Right now she thinks she's a bastard child.  And Naruto having to play the father figure that should be Sasuke's job.   And to think how different her life would have been has Sakura chosen Naruto instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Salad doesn't deserve this


----------



## Foxve (Mar 9, 2019)

Naruto bra. You're not the one that needs to be speaking to her right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Naruto bra. You're not the one that needs to be speaking to her right now



but she needs to talk to her dad though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2019)

I wish Ukyō Kodachi would have at least talked to Kishimoto a bit more before doing his interpretation of this broken Uchiha family life.  And now Sasukes having to take chips as a peace offering from ChoCho. 

Also looked up Ukyō Kodachi, the guy wrote some screen plays for Code Geass so that's very telling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Choji's daughter wants her dad to be a pimp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

is it just me or has the voice acting gotten worse ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2019)

Sarada's face when seeing her mother and rest in action. 
And now Sakura get's captured instead of her daughter. 

Up next MHA and the start of the training camp arc.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 9, 2019)

Just like old times. Sakura still prioritizes Sasuke and  doesn't even think about Naruto. 

Thank goodness he learned how to heal himself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> is it just me or has the voice acting gotten worse ?



Through it at the feet of the VA director.  Plus Kate Higgins found more fame in voicing Sailor Mercury than Sakura.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Through it at the feet of the VA director.  Plus Kate Higgins found more fame in voicing Sailor Mercury than Sakura.



Well Sailor Moon is well known compared to Boruto's dad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Right off the bat, thrown into the deep end of the pool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Right off the bat, thrown into the deep end of the pool.


Mineta wishes it was as pool of ladies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mineta wishes it was as pool of ladies



Don't think the purple glue ball would have the stamina for it.

Well at least Class A is showing they are not fucking around with some good teamwork.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't think the purple glue ball would have the stamina for it.
> 
> Well at least Class A is showing they are not fucking around with some good teamwork.


True, Mineta would disappoint girls even in his dreams :lOS


I love Class A's chemistry. I demand they make a hero organization of their own


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Deku getting the AJ Style treatment.    Well at least the group gets to eat.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2019)

Homie got wacked in the nuts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deku getting the AJ Style treatment.    Well at least the group gets to eat.



Hopefully it's the last time he doesn't wear a cup


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2019)

LOL sure. It was the head rush that made him faint.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Little brat gets to see some heaven while preventing the school perv from getting his. 

So the hard core training begins next week.

Up next SAO and more leveling up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Little brat gets to see some heaven while preventing the school perv from getting his.
> 
> So the hard core training begins next week.
> 
> Up next SAO and more leveling up.


don't forget Kirito being a cuck


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2019)

Just realized that this is the first season we've actually seen either of Kirito's parents. They weren't in the first or second season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Just realized that this is the first season we've actually seen either of Kirito's parents. They weren't in the first or second season.


They were obviously shopping for food


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Wow, Kirito's "daughter" is back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

So they took away the emotional aspect of the first season that was the only decent thing about it?


Whelp time to disconnect the SAO game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

I wonder why SAO:Alicization was being aired instead of GG then found out Gun Gale has been dubbed and airing on Netflix.  Also isn't Evangelion getting an April premier on Netflix as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

The hell is that old man sleeping with a young girl?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm, taking it that Kirito's soul is being used in this experiment or it's probably keeping him alive.   Anyway we should know the answer next week.

Up next Megalo Box and Joe's turn to make it into the finals.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The hell is that old man sleeping with a young girl?



Because Japan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

whelp all that tension just to end it at them standing awkwardly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Have to be honest but anyone that  misses about the first three to five seconds of that opening would mistake Megalo Box for a new Wolf's Rain series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

I know Joe gonna make it but I worry he'll have a shitty deal handed to him for the finale


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

crap they want Joe to throw the fight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Meh, man coming out in gear.   Say it an so Joe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, man coming out in gear.   Say it an so Joe.



He's just happy to be here


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn Joe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

He's sold out so much he should be called Big Ho Joe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's just happy to be here



Nah, I have more confidence in the anime writers than I do in WWE's creative team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Also asking but did the anime team that worked on Megalo Box were the ones that did the Ninja Scroll anime quite some time back.  Liking the art style update from the 90's in this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Is that kid rapping.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also asking but did the anime team that worked on Megalo Box were the ones that did the Ninja Scroll anime quite some time back.  Liking the art style update from the 90's in this one.


Art Style +music = probably fave anime of the winter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Well looks like Team Unknown is taking fate in their own hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

God the soundtrack is so good


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2019)

Little man got bars. Loving this turn around. Underdogs making a real comeback.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

OH shit another eye


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Well fuck, the guy payed with his sight. 

Up next JoJo Diamond and probably some more insane violent shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

I tried watching the first Jojo and realized that  it's kinda gey


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I tried watching the first Jojo and realized that  it's kinda gey



Is it the character art style.  Heh, Obari does is worst.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is it the character art style.  Heh, Obari does is worst.


Nah it was Jojo himself 


like the newer  ones have been more Prince bi than the first one that felt Elton John gay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

That shameless plug of Shounen Jump


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

That ability still creeps me out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lel he called him a jerk off


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn homie straight up called her a bitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Kid really must love "rock, paper, scissors"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lel hope nobody has trypopophobia seeing that kid's cheek


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Really, an entire episode dedicated to that game.   Hasn't that been done in other series.;hmm


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm, I wonder if this Pet Sematary will be more faithful to the book.  The book ends with the guy getting intimate with a reanimated corpse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

This battle of wits.  And how in the hell did the child get there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

So much for infant safety in this episode. 

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 10, 2019)

Really like lodrose's personality. Really entertaining.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

That was a fun episode.  I think in about two or three episodes we are going to be treated to a quality fight. 

Up next HxH and the Chimera Ants arc reaching it's conclusion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Well Wolfen found a Royal Guard but the guy is already with Pouf when it comes to the girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Pouf's plan just went to shit.  And so much for loyalty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks like something bad is happening to the Merum and his Royal Guards.

Up next Shippuden to finish the night on new content and Toonami closes out the block with a repeat episode of AoT.  Reminder that it's DST so an we are losing an hour here in the states.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2019)

sounds like a decent collab


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> sounds like a decent collab



This should be interesting.  I'm for it.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This should be interesting.  I'm for it.


I know Toonami is more geared towards the shounen and action/adventure type of shows, but I would love it if they showed some more different genres. Unfortunately, I don't think it'll do well on a Saturday night block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I know Toonami is more geared towards the shounen and action/adventure type of shows, but I would love it if they showed some more different genres. Unfortunately, I don't think it'll do well on a Saturday night block.



The problem is Toonami lost about an hour and a half of it's original block hours.  Also some series are going to be ending in a few months so I'm curious to see what replaces them.  I'm also curious to know what will be replacing Megalo Box after this coming weekend as it's the final episode.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The problem is Toonami lost about an hour and a half of it's original block hours.  Also some series are going to be ending in a few months so I'm curious to see what replaces them.  I'm also curious to know what will be replacing Megalo Box after this coming weekend as it's the final episode.


ouch, I didn't know that. I wouldn't put it past them to put in the latest season of Attack on Titan that's airing next season once Megalo Box ends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Last night for Megalo Box as the final episode airs later on.  But first Super and the introduction of the "Love" Team.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 16, 2019)

I really like 17


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2019)

Android 17 not giving s shit for this transformation.  '

And Toppa of all people along with Goku defending it.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 16, 2019)

That was ridiculously cringe-worthy. Would have been  awesome if 17 just blew them all off the stage after they got done the second time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2019)

The hell is this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2019)

17 making mortal enemies out of Universe 2.

Up next Boruto and more Sarada/Sasuke family bonding.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 16, 2019)

Damn I had no idea that 17 was that strong. That was boss


----------



## Foxve (Mar 16, 2019)

Lol Sasuke still not giving a fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2019)

Holy shit, Sasuke showing his daughter how series he is and the current antagonist using his clones as replacement parts.  Also operating on himself while still awake.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2019)

Welp that's going to be an awkward talk.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 16, 2019)

Remember this moment guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2019)

Again Naruto being more the father figure than Sasuke right now to Sarada.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 16, 2019)

LOL recycling animation. Sakura looks just like Itachi. LOL some revelation. Shit is so plastic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2019)

Well more Uchiha family drama for next week.

Up next MHA and more of the training camp arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Well damn, training camp gong hard.  And now they have to make curry for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Heh, looks like shit hits the fan next week as the students are now going to have to deal with competent villains this time round. 

Up next SAO:Alice and whether or not if Kirito is being saved or being used.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

Did everyone else's TV just skip a scene and go to commercials?


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

Seriously what the fuck?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Did everyone else's TV just skip a scene and go to commercials?



Yeah I thought it was my streaming going wack but glad to know it's not only me.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

I remember something similar to this happening like years ago when Toonami was first on before it was canceled the first time. 

It was like a day-long Naruto Marathon or something.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 17, 2019)

Yea the same happened to me, twice. Now it looks like they are skipping to Megalobox


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

Did we seriously just skip Sao and go straight to Megalo box? Expecting Toonami to make a statement about this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

The hell, so we're on Megalo Box. 

Hmm, I'm wondering if that was SAO episode where there was an attempted rape scene that happen in it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, so we're on Megalo Box.
> 
> Hmm, I'm wondering if that was SAO episode where there was an attempted rape scene that happen in it.


I'm thinking there was an error in their feed or the sample of the episode they had got corrupted. Everything's digital now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm thinking there was an error in their feed or the sample of the episode they had got corrupted. Everything's digital now.



Hmm, as a poster has stated hopefully Toonami releases a statement about it.

Back to the episode, so the guy is having his gear removed.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, so we're on Megalo Box.
> 
> Hmm, I'm wondering if that was SAO episode where there was an attempted rape scene that happen in it.



Wait what?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wait what?



There is an episode in Alicization where there's an attempted sexual assault on two females that occur that caused the series to get flak from it.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

Did it seriously just restart the episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Did it seriously just restart the episode.



Yup.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2019)

rip


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

Wondering how toonami's going to make this up to the fans.......


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 17, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wondering how toonami's going to make this up to the fans.......


Its a minor inconvenience at the end of the day.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

Not going to lie, when I saw this scene, I thought this guy was his lover or something. Took me a couple seconds to realize that this was that guy Joe beat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Lol, what's going on in Twitter right now due to the SAO snafu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Well damn talk about suffering for your sport.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 17, 2019)

Someone lied, that wasn't the last episode lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Hmm, seems I was mistaken as there is one more episode of Megalo Box to showcase the final fight.  Thought it was 12 episodes but is a 13 episode series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Heh, I heard the final episode of Megalo Box got flak on how it ended but am glad to have been wrong that this episode wasn't the final one due to how much time was left. 

Anyway, up next JoJo and more ultra violence fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

I know parents are suppose to stand by their kids but fuck sakes that man is defending a sociopath serial killer by trying to create allies for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Despite being a protagonist this guy is run by greed in some sorts.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

JoJo your horrible


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

That's how you end the episode.  A continuation on conning an ally. 

Up next Black Clover and more Black Bulls fun with Asta.  Nearing the conclusion of the Heal Asta arc with about a few episodes to go to one of the best animated fight scenes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

That was an interesting episode, so Mars joins Asta and they get Fana back on their side of sorts.

Hunter X Hunter up next and nearing the conclusion of the Chimera Ants arc before the next one can commence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

They're promoting the new SAO:A episode but yet to officially say what happen to tonight's?!


----------



## Foxve (Mar 17, 2019)

The toonami Twitter feed said the episode would be on the app sometime tomorrow. Guess that means they're not re-running it next week then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Well Pouf's plan just died right there when Welfin mention the girl's name.  Actually his pan was failed when Merum had to remind him of his ability and how they'r'e connected by it.  So next week the king goes to see Palm about where to find the girl.

Up next Shippuden to closeout the night of new content while Toonami closes out the block on a repeat AOT.  
Chances are by next week we'll get info on what series will be taking Megalo Box's time slot when the last episode airs then.  Hoping for a mecha series.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 17, 2019)

I have just noticed this thread.
I've been watching Toonami pretty much every Saturday for the last three months skipping Boruto since I've seen all those episodes. It is fun to rewatch MHA, although I am not a big fan of some changes they have done to the program,switched some anime and brought new ones.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

I know this is filler but come on, a backstory on the rivalry of Gai and Kakashi now. 

And Gai being a dumbass as usual.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Well that pretty much sums up Gai's character now that Kakashi revealed his secret.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's how you end the episode.  A continuation on conning an ally.
> 
> Up next Black Clover and more Black Bulls fun with Asta.  Nearing the conclusion of the Heal Asta arc with about a few episodes to go to one of the best animated fight scenes.



Best animated fight scenes? Spoil me so I can see if I'll be invested in it or not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Best animated fight scenes? Spoil me so I can see if I'll be invested in it or not.


Portions of the battle from Episode 63 which should be airing in three weeks. 


*Spoiler*: _Episode 63_


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Portions of the battle from Episode 63 which should be airing in three weeks.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Episode 63_


Oooh I see! That did look dope! Thank you!


----------



## Foxve (Mar 23, 2019)

So yeah it looks like they're going to be reairing the episode of SAO from last week that glitched up


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

It is almost time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

So SAO gets it's episode repeated from last week's debacle.  Good. 

So up first Super and more universal survival as we get more of the "Love" warriors from last episode.  Then tonight is the last episode of Megalo Box (made sure to look it up and yes it is ) though I'm guessing some mix feeling will be had when it ends.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

I am excited for Super and MHA

Let's go!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Time to join in on this toon time


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

Didn't know you watch it as well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Didn't know you watch it as well


barely got cable back.


Loool the Pink haired magical girl is voiced by Ash


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

17


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Well its love vs whatever 17 is bringing to the table at the moment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> So SAO gets it's episode repeated from last week's debacle.  Good.
> 
> So up first Super and more universal survival as we get more of the "Love" warriors from last episode.  Then tonight is the last episode of Megalo Box (made sure to look it up and yes it is ) though I'm guessing some mix feeling will be had when it ends.


Megalo Box was the GOAT


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> barely got cable back.
> 
> 
> Loool the Pink haired magical girl is voiced by Ash


That's one of the very few things I used TV for, other than that I don't even care for television in general


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

17 putting work in this fight battle royal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> 17 putting work in this fight battle royal.


I can't wait for Caulifla bae to show up


----------



## Foxve (Mar 23, 2019)

Lol Goku you copy cat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Lel that fat gut is blocking him from reaching with his beam


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Well the oversize gummy bear is gone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Is that Jet's voice from Bebop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

I wonder how far people are in the MHA series dub


----------



## Foxve (Mar 23, 2019)

It's Gohan's time to shine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

All this fight for survival, just because Goku got a craving for fighting.

Truly the greatest heel of all time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Piccolo isn't playing around


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

Gohan rocked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

RIP UNI 10


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

I like the ending song


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

RIP Universe 10. 

Up next Boruto and more of the Sarada finding her "mom" arc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> RIP Universe 10.
> 
> Up next Boruto and more of the Sarada finding her "mom" arc.



The fact that they let Sarada have that type of crisis and not say anything to her is pretty damn douchey


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

With Boruto coming up, I can focus on smth else and have a cookie


----------



## Foxve (Mar 23, 2019)

Welp, goodbye 10th universe. At least their angel actually cared


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Well Sarada, your mom was a Thot and your dad was a dick .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The fact that they let Sarada have that type of crisis and not say anything to her is pretty damn douchey



Naruto being the father figure is funny because of the What If that comes from it.   They better show Naruto The Last film to explain why Naruo finally gave up on chasing Sakura.  And it doesn't help that the Shippuden fillers play up on that notion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Naruto being the father figure is funny because of the What If that comes from it.   They better show Naruto The Last film to explain why Naruo finally gave up on chasing Sakura.  And it doesn't help that the Shippuden fillers play up on that notion.


Maybe he gave up on her cause......he got a taste


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

But Itachi is still amazing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> But Itachi is still amazing


Itachi's amazing all right.......



*Spoiler*: __ 



Amazingly dead


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Itachi's amazing all right.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help it with my still existing hype for Itachi


----------



## Foxve (Mar 23, 2019)

Don't know what's worse, the fact that this is only the second good fight Sakura has had throughout the Naruto series, or the fact that she's on the losing end of it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

those Sharingans look like pimples  


also Sasuke should have done it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

I'll be real guys, I don't understand how a likeable , interesting character was created from Sasuce and Saku.

Like it boggles the mind . Meanwhile Naruto and Hinata's kids are boring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Some animation going into that fight.  Anyway, nice to see Sakura still has her fighting skills.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll be real guys, I don't understand how a likeable , interesting character was created from Sasuce and Saku.



Benefits of single parenting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Some animation going into that fight.  Anyway, nice to see Sakura still has her fighting skills.


That's why it's annoying how Kishi screwed her and the other female characters. They all had capabilities to have interesting fights but his....."They're just there to be baby carriers "    , GOT IN THE DAMN WAY ! 

Kishi confirmed Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Lel the kids went Sentient


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

You go Salad


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

I want MHA episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Naruto just made a bunch of clone kids shit their pants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I want MHA episode


It's next after boruto


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's next after boruto


I know, I can hardly wait


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

Also, wtf happened to Kabuto


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Well nice to see Naruto's bitch getting some screen time.  And the Uchiha clans lives on.... with suspect clones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Lel Chocho what the fuck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well nice to see Naruto's bitch getting some screen time.  And the Uchiha clans lives on.... with suspect clones.



IN b4   clones kill everyone in their sleep


----------



## Foxve (Mar 23, 2019)

That's right everyone. In order to be connected with someone all you have to do is bang till a kid pops out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Now things get explained to Sarada.  This could have been avoided if Sakura would have talked to her a couple of episodes ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

At least Sasuke gives a shit now. Hell he might give more of a shit for Salad than Goku does for his kids


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2019)

No happy ending and Sasuke action for Sakura


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

There goes little bitch   Boruto being a bitch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

MHA up next and it's the villains turn to shine in this episode I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> No happy ending and Sasuke action for Sakura



It's a rain check for her.... and probably a long contraption that vibrates for the time being.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> MHA up next and it's the villains turn to shine in this episode I think.



So Bakugou and Todoroki gonna shine?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

ah yes the part of the episode where Cat girl is with a half naked Deku that started the doujinshis


----------



## Nataly (Mar 24, 2019)

No wonder you remembered it so fast


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Best Girl going to get her time to shine in these upcoming episodes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Best Girl going to get her time to shine in these upcoming episodes.



You're a Toga fan aren't you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Your quirk is defense based you idiot!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Here comes GOAT DEKU bout to have a GOAT MOMENT soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Deku about to bite off way more than he can chew.  But then again it's going to be worth the watch to see how he gets out of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're a Toga fan aren't you?



A psychopath that can give it to you at any time.... just you going to have to bleed more than what your body can produce to get there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deku about to bite off way more than he can chew.  But then again it's going to be worth the watch to see how he gets out of it.



Indeed it will be


----------



## Nataly (Mar 24, 2019)

Here are my Bakugo and Todoroki


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> A psychopath that can give it to you at any time.... just you going to have to bleed more than what your body can produce to get there.



Shit that's not fun 


God the Rag doll part still gives me shiver


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

It's cringe-worthy that Deku still calls Bakugo Ka-chan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Christ Deku still need to control his powers better.  Damn the damage he takes does those moves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Christ Deku still need to control his powers better.  Damn the damage he takes does those moves.



but that's why Deku is Deku. Cause he's self destructive to help others


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Dat's my boi Deku 

he's grown so much


----------



## Nataly (Mar 24, 2019)

That fight is great!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Did Deku just legit kill the guy.  And now the brat Deku was protecting now sees the light.

Up next SAO Alice and take two on an episode that was cut half way last week.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

Second time seeing it and it gives me just as me feels as it did when I saw the first time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Toga vs Uraraka for Deku boi is coming up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but that's why Deku is Deku. Cause he's self destructive to help others



And he has a psychopath female wanting his nuts because of it.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 24, 2019)

I might come back for JoJo and HunterXHunter. Maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And he has a psychopath female wanting his nuts because of it.


well he has three girls now.

Uraraka obviously


Toga the crazy one



and ......well unless you've seen the movie I'd rather not say


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well he has three girls now.
> 
> Uraraka obviously
> 
> ...




Coming out for home release this Tues. but will be getting the LE Full Metal Panic Invisible Victory and Acquaman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Coming out for home release this Tues. but will be getting the LE Full Metal Panic Invisible Victory and Acquaman.



Good choices 


I'll just tell you that the movie is fun as hell. Plus it's semi canon


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

I didn't see any problem with that. How was that sadistic?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

artificial fuck lights huh?


that's a weird name


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Hmm, so instead of using adult brain waves they went for infans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so instead of using adult brain waves they went for infans.


the most unstable of them all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

So creating AI's that kill.  And an artificial society created too perfect.   Was some of that used in the Tron Legacy film.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

Lol why do these virtual reality animes keep trying to make us feel for non real people? They're not fucking real who cares?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

seriously though I stopped taking this series serious when Kirito drove off with Asuna on a motorcycle.


I laughed my ass off that I knew whatever they came up with I would just lul


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Well that was an interesting turn of events.

Up next last episode of Megalo Box.  Time to see how the final fight turns out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was an interesting turn of events.
> 
> Up next last episode of Megalo Box.  Time to see how the final fight turns out.


Finally the Main Event


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

I honestly just watch SAO for the fights. He's pretty damn intelligent and already got the girl. There really isn't much to add that's real. 

I personally think Shino is better then Asuna. Though Asuna seems to have waifu down to a science.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh shit a good ole boxing match


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

If this is the last episode of Megalo box I wonder what's taking its place next week. It'd be nice if we got two episodes of super instead of just one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Ok, right into the mid rounds........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Foxve said:


> If this is the last episode of Megalo box I wonder what's taking its place next week. It'd be nice if we got two episodes of super instead of just one.



Too much DB can get annoying though.

We need a new series .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

I wish we got more hip hop / anime series


----------



## Alita (Mar 24, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Don't know what's worse, the fact that this is only the second good fight Sakura has had throughout the Naruto series, or the fact that she's on the losing end of it



I'd argue 4th. Her fights with zaku and ino back during part 1 weren't bad imo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Foxve said:


> If this is the last episode of Megalo box I wonder what's taking its place next week. It'd be nice if we got two episodes of super instead of just one.



It would appear that SAO will air two new episodes for next week with one taking the place of Megalo Box for that week.  Thinking an announcement will be made to see if a new series will be premiered after that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Also after tonight, HxH will have 14 episodes remaining before it finishes it's run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Joe stretching out so he can make the comeback


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

what's up with that CGI?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Who won?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

So Joe won but we didn't get to see the KO.  Well very good series to watch.

Up next JoJo Diamond and space alien fun.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

Guess that's it for Megalo box. Honestly I liked it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Joe won but we didn't get to see the KO.  Well very good series to watch.
> 
> Up next JoJo Diamond and space alien fun.



The soundtrack was so gewd


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

Did he seriously just stab himself?! WTF!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Holy shit, talk about high stakes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

What type of fucking luck does this guy have.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2019)

The kid has a camera in his parents room. This show does not hold back in any way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Highway GoGo.  Looked it up and it's origin from a Deep Purple song.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Cliffhanger ending once again.

Up next Black Clover and more Asta fun with the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Well Ladros back in the scene.  So an anti magic guy vs a guy that can absorb magic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Holy shit next week. 

Up next HxH and the Chimera Ants arc coming closer to an end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Dammit, the guy was a monster at the start but became more human at the end.  The damn feels occurring at this ending.    So the next episodes are going to be the winding down of the Chimera Ants arc and the start of the Election Arc.  After tonight there's about 14 episodes left of the HxH series before it ends run on Toonami.  Anyway good night Meruem and Komugi, you brought an emotional ending to this arc. 

Up next Shippuden to end the night of new content and Toonami closes the block out on a repeat AoT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh looky, filler and three future kages.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 28, 2019)

Wow, what a crazy and emotional end to that episode of HxH! Like their relationship, I didn't even know what to make of it!


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh shit, it is already Saturday, this is happening tonight.
Let's see if I can make it, I am pretty drunk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

whelp hoping that tonight has something interesting in place of Megalo box


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

I have no idea what they have for a replacement


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off the block with Super and more universe survival.



Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp hoping that tonight has something interesting in place of Megalo box





Nataly said:


> I have no idea what they have for a replacement




It's a dual SAO episode tonight.  Probably later on this upcoming week we get to see what replaces Megalo Box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Starting off the block with Super and more universe survival.
> 
> ...


Damn , SAO put me to sleep last time


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

Let's do it, people I am ready for some DBS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

I don't like this new cheesy DB theme.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Well the back to back SAO is to get back on track from that airing snafu that happen two weeks ago.  Plus I'm guessing the next show to replace Megalo Box will probably be a 12-13 episode series as it would coincide with the 12 episodes left in HxH before that series ends it's run.  This would allow for two series to replace those two when the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the back to back SAO is to get back on track from that airing snafu that happen two weeks ago.  Plus I'm guessing the next show to replace Megalo Box will probably be a 12-13 episode series as it would coincide with the 12 episodes left in HxH before that series ends it's run.  This would allow for two series to replace those two when the end.


I hope Konosuba and maybe Mob Psycho take over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Nvm, just found out The Promise Neverland will be airing in two weeks to take Megalo Box time slot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I hope Konosuba and maybe Mob Psycho take over



Mob Psycho very likely since the first season already aired on Toonami.  Konosuba dub already on Crunchyroll.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

uh..... the rat's voice is ......rather ....uh..... not appropriate?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

So speed rabbit giving Hit a hard time right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nvm, just found out The Promise Neverland will be airing in two weeks to take Megalo Box time slot.


Whelp I'll skip that series. I'm too chicken shit for it


----------



## Foxve (Mar 30, 2019)

I didn't know hit could go intangible. Why didn't he use that in his fight with Goku?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Well not surprised Hit outsmarted Disco since the speed rabbit was really going at it only to be baited at the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I didn't know hit could go intangible. Why didn't he use that in his fight with Goku?



I'm thinking he used his time freeze ability at the very last second and moved out of the way that it looked like he had Disco phase through him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Please stop showing Hit's top head.

Wouldn't want FCC to get a bad idea


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

Super Saiyan God


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Pfft more like only 50 more episodes left till the arc ends


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

So Pride Troop down to just three.   Though I'm guessing the surviving three are their most powerful.

Up next Boruto and the arrival of the kages.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Hit looks like a penis there I said it


----------



## Foxve (Mar 30, 2019)

I can't tell which one is stronger Goku in Super Saiyan God form or Goku in Super Saiyan blue? 

Also can't he heal himself while he's a Super Saiyan God?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pfft more like only 50 more episodes left till the arc ends




Well that's fine to a point, Shippuden still have over 250 left before it ends it's run on Toonami.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that's fine to a point, Shippuden still have over 250 left before it ends it's run on Toonami.


Yeah but those are mostly filler so it doesn't count.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I can't tell which one is stronger Goku in Super Saiyan God form or Goku in Super Saiyan blue?
> 
> Also can't he heal himself while he's a Super Saiyan God?



It's SS God.  Blue is very strong but had to go into God mode to keep up with Beerus.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hit looks like a penis there I said it


Purple dildo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Purple dildo



that's his new name 



oh no another exam movement


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but those are mostly filler so it doesn't count.


Hmm, guessing we now know where WWE creative got their convoluted style of telling a story.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Darui became a Kage?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, guessing we now know where WWE creative got their convoluted style of telling a story.


to be fair WWE's been around longer 

so Kishi's crew took notes from Vince


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

I will never stop being disappointed at what they have done with Gaara and his look


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

A proper family photo of the Uchiha family.  Took a while.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> A proper family photo of the Uchiha family.  Took a while.


No matter what they do, that family seems so badly mismatched.


Plus Naruto needed a grown up voice


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

Naruto has a voice of a smoking person, it isn't fitting the hokage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

goddamn Naruto's voice is wrong for the serious guy now.

"The future....has to be....bright."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Also Boruto's a little shit.


How am I supposed to want to see him as a MC?


If they turn him heel , then this series can pick up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Whelp guess it's time for My Harem Academia


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Boruto taking after his father, Sarada is now the leash for him, and a freaking ship was formed tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Again the crap Williams Street keeps pumping out. 

Anyway, MHA up and more fun with Deku and the League of Villains.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

I am excited for MHA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Naruto has a voice of a smoking person, it isn't fitting the hokage



I think that's the same VA that does Luffy from One Piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think that's the same VA that does Luffy from One Piece.


Really? They seem to sound different


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think that's the same VA that does Luffy from One Piece.


No wonder OP dub is shat. 

I don't mind Naruto's voice for the first two but he really needed a new voice. 

Guess his balls didn't drop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Love the fact they keep the Jap theme


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Deku busted up hard after using that hi attack.  Might not bode well for him in that condition though it may get the attention of a certain female.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deku busted up hard after using that hi attack.  Might not bode well for him in that condition though it may get the attention of a certain female.




Yeah ...... the old Granny


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2019)

Eraser head VS Dabi, that was incredible


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Deadpool can make twins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

What is it about my hero Academia? We're watching this show sounds like something that would be comedy series if you only read the description of it. But the story is awesome and it gives you so many feels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

noooo why u  spoil future episodes Toonami?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2019)

Foxve said:


> What is it about my hero Academia? We're watching this show sounds like something that would be comedy series if you only read the description of it. But stories is awesome and it gives you so many feels.


The series pull you in and you don't want to stop watching them


Dean Ambrose said:


> noooo why u  spoil future episodes Toonami?


That was just a little teaser


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Holy shit, Spinner just saved Deku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

< gets told he's the main target
<keeps fighting

he can be a real dumbfuck


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2019)

I still like Bakugo a lot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The series pull you in and you don't want to stop watching them
> 
> That was just a little teaser


still I hate how it spoils something .

I know what happens cause I saw it dub .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Spinner just saved Deku.


Spinner is a big fanboy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Class B getting their time to shine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Time for Class B to shine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Class B getting their time to shine.


Hori is actually going for the world's biggest main cast


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Time for Toriyama to show you guys what's what


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Gas Guy down.  Holy shit, Darkshadow going out of control.   So next week they have to deal with one of their own before taking on more of the villains. 

Up next back to back episodes of SAO.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

Deku you're supposed to be the main character. Why do you have to call Bakugo Ka-chan?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Deku you're supposed to be the main character. Why do you have to call Bakugo Ka-chan?


I don't even get why he gets called like that in a dub


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Deku you're supposed to be the main character. Why do you have to call Bakugo Ka-chan?



From what I remember in Japanese culture, it's an honorific that close childhood friends would call each other.  In technicality lovers also would use that honorific.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Up next back to back episodes of SAO.



Time for a long piss break


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> From what I remember in Japanese culture, it's an honorific that close childhood friends would call each other.  In technicality lovers also would use that honorific.



Pretty much this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

So the MCs are now in some sort of garrison.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

I've never seen this season of Sao before. I feel like they left out a shit ton of content. I mean really two years?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Meh, played enough Tales of series to understand the game mechanics.  Where the hell is the abusing of bugs.  Dammit, this series doesn't touch infinite combos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I've never seen this season of Sao before. I feel like they left out a shit ton of content. I mean really two years?



Not exactly.  Kirito is in an induced coma after getting attacked in the real world and injected with a poison that caused brain damage.  Right now they are trying to heal the damage via AI creating technology that in that world it would seem like years have gone by instead of days.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

The hell, Kirito hasn't unlocked his dual sword skill yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

So the duel is up next then.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm guessing Kirito's going to toss that guy beat down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Isn't Kirito at a handicap of sorts.  I recall he's more towards the dual sword techniques.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Not the plants, those bastards.   Welp time to teach some noble brats some hard lessons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Kirito gained a level, new skill acquired: Farm.

So Kirito's teacher finally gets her win.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

I want to see some ass whooping. Hopefully the next SAO episode delivers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

JoJo Diamond up and JoJo ruining lives already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

The fuck is this.  The helping that asshole take a piss.   And it get's more gross.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

Been a while since I've seen a JoJo dish out an ass whooping. Always a welcome sight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Well that's one odd ending to a show.

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.  If this is the episode I think it is, it's going to be a visual treat.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

Next up is that Black Clover episode with a lot of over-the-top animation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

So this is what we get when Studio Pierrot is given a real budget to work with.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

There is such a thing as too much animation. This episode of Black Clover is proof of that. I honestly couldn't even tell what was going on for pretty much the majority of that skirmish they had.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Asta still Asta despite having acquired that type of power.

Bitch Witch is the scheming witch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Well that's one hell of a cliffhanger.  Next week though it's back to a normal animation. 

Up next HxH and the aftermath of the Chimera Ant arc and the start of the Election/Heal Gon arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

So starts off the Election/Heal Gon arc.

Up next Shippuden to end out the nigh of new content before Toonami closes the block on a rerun AoT.  Thinking we are back on canon material for Naruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

And Naruto meets Killer Bee.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2019)

Okay now that was an awesome music video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Well that was an interesting music video. 

Anyway, Naruto vs Dark Naruto underway.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 2, 2019)

Ohh, what was the music video??


----------



## Foxve (Apr 2, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Ohh, what was the music video??



Pistol Dave


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 2, 2019)

This?


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah that's it.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 5, 2019)

coming to Toonami!


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2019)

So looks like we got two episodes of Sao again tonight. I'm guessing that that means we'll catch that new series next Saturday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off is Super with some Roshi fun tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2019)

Roshi doing a Tung Fu Rue transformation.  And also going from one female to another.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2019)

Master Roshi be representin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2019)

The Konami code.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2019)

Roshi putting in work.  But damn it almost cost him his life.

Up next Boruto and the next arc of the series.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2019)

When I saw the preview for this episode I thought it was going to suck. But this was probably one of the best tournament episodes yet. Master Roshi is a fucking boss  

As to the promise Neverlands, most shows with female protagonists don't tend to be too good ( least the majority of ones I've seen).  Though I am interested after that preview. Looks like it may give off the same vibes as Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2019)

Like father like son.

Though I think the punishment is a bit harsh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2019)

Sarada being devious in throwing Boruto under the bus by having him be the field trip leader.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2019)

I remember watching this Arc subbed. Was definitely one of the better filler arcs.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2019)

Bryce papenbrook voicing another Swordsman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2019)

That kid has to be from Kisame's clan by the way he looks.  Also Sarada being the one that sends Boruto after Iwabie. 

Up next MHA and more or the camp survival arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Bryce papenbrook voicing another Swordsman




Well not surprised.  Have the Tales of Graces f game with him voicing the main character who is a swordsman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well not surprised.  Have the Tales of Graces f game with him voicing the main character who is a swordsman.



LOL yeah I remember that. Guy looked a bit like Kirito to with red hair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Foxve said:


> LOL yeah I remember that. Guy looked a bit like Kirito to with red hair.



What's funny about that series was that the Japanese VA was also Suzaku from Code Geass so Namco Bandai gave the guy one of Suzaku's outfits along with costumes from Code Geass to the other characters.laugh  sadly it wasn't offered for the NA game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well damn looks like that guy that looks like one of the monster's from Hell Raiser got defeated.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2019)

LOL that blank look on bakugo's face. Like a calm before the storm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Holy shit, Koga being the freak and now she has her eyes on Deku. 

Oh shit, Villains have capture two of the students.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well looks like next episode is going to be another big fight.

Up next two episodes of SAO Alicezation before next week's premier of Promised Neverland.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2019)

There's almost always a douchebag and just about every anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh shit it's this episode.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2019)

Holy shit that was dark. I get some satisfaction from watching Eugio slice that guy's arm off though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well that was a crazy episode from start to finish.  So they find Alice but she's an Integrity Knight. 
Also found it satisfying seen those guys lose appendages. 

Up next more JoJo Diamond fun as we get to see who get's turned into a Stand user.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2019)

Watching Kirito cut that guy arms off was even more satisfying then when he smacked that one guy's head up against the side of a van for attempting to rape Asuna in the first season.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 7, 2019)

The censorship in that episode of SAO looks like it was more censored than the initial airing that I could find online. I guess Adult Swim/Toonami don't play when it comes to tape, cause Jojo blood and gore are usually on the same level


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well another act of animal cruelty in a JoJo episode.  How long was it from the last time.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2019)

It's got to suck getting your ass beaten by a stationary plant


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well a Kira-centric episode is something to watch.  And the kid is catching on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Black Clover up next and it's Vanessa's time to shine I believe as the Queen has taken over Asta last episode.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow Toonami. Another episode screw up. At least it was only a couple of seconds this time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Hmm, so we are getting more of Vanessa's backstory and how Yami came into her life.  Also corrected the previous post with the correct name. 

Also how strong is Yami if he's able to survive the Queen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

So Vanessa's Destiny String is the Infinity Stone Time made cat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

HxH up next and staring the Election/Heal Asta arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well a recount for next episode then.

Up next Shippuden to close the night out of new content then Toonami closes out the block on a repeat.

Interesting thing is that we are a couple of weeks away from reaching the half way point of Shippuden with over 250 left til Naruto's last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Naruto the dumb ass.  Holy shit at least know the difference between Bee's beast and a giant squid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Ok, Bee's a very forgiving guy.  Though that was a somber back story between him and his friend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Also premier night as Promised Neverland starts it's run.  But first up DB Super and more universe survival the competition is eliminated each passing episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

I STILL HATE THE GODDAMN THEME OF DB SUPER!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

campers a shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I STILL HATE THE GODDAMN THEME OF DB SUPER!



I think they are still doing it where some of the VA's sing the opening of the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think they are still doing it where some of the VA's sing the opening of the series.



They don't sound like they can do it though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> campers a shit



True, on of the reason's I don't' play that many shooters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, on of the reason's I don't' play that many shooters.


Same. That and not having 12 year olds call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Why do I get this feeling that Vegetta must go through a lot of gaming consoles if he reacts like that with snipers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do I get this feeling that Vegetta must go through a lot of gaming consoles if he reacts like that with snipers.




I mean with his temper, even something like a baby game like Yoshi's yarn could piss him off


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Same. That and not having 12 year olds call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



With those you just tell em to take a time out and have their mothers bring them a bottle.   Reactions will vary but results will probably be the same.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> With those you just tell em to take a time out and have their mothers bring them a bottle.   Reactions will vary but results will probably be the same.



It's not that they call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's that their high squeaky voices make me want to kill myself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

lel Tien doing stuff cracks me up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

wait so Tien sacrifices himself even though his clone could have done it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

Fuck Vegeta that was cold as hell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Beerus just HHH'ed Tien.   And Vegetta just eliminated two more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

That was actually an enjoyable episode. Went by fast


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh yeah soon the big man will come in MHA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Up next MHA and more of the training camp survival arc. 

Thinking last episode Bakugo was captured along with Darkshadow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

Toga be too thirsty for Deku


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

and the heroes take the L


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Toga be too thirsty for Deku



No shit, the thirst is unstoppable with her.

Wow so the villains got one over on the pros.   Though I feel kind sorry for Compressor in the upcoming season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No shit, the thirst is unstoppable with her.
> 
> Wow so the villains got one over on the pros.   Though I feel kind sorry for Compressor in the upcoming season.



Well I found out in manga that she's thirsty for deku and uraraka so ......take it as you will


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

and here it comes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

and this is why I like MHA it focused on how the media can stir shit up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

soon , soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2019)

Holy shit division among the students on whether to let the pros save their friend or go and do it themselves.  Going to be interesting next week.

Up next premier night of Neverland.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

Deku's pretty lucky in this series.

Gets touched by a few girls, gets to have Momo stand on top of him with her big dress


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Hmm, so I'm taking it this is gong to start out slow before the plot of the series picks up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Deku's pretty lucky in this series.
> 
> Gets touched by a few girls, gets to have Momo stand on top of him with her big dress



Wonder if they are going to air the film as part of a special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so I'm taking it this is gong to start out slow before the plot of the series picks up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wonder if they are going to air the film as part of a special.


Would be awesome to have the movie on Toonami 

Still planning to buy it when it gets cheaper


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Would be awesome to have the movie on Toonami
> 
> Still planning to buy it when it gets cheaper



Toonami has aired films from series during the summer and if I recall parts of the winter months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Would be awesome to have the movie on Toonami
> 
> Still planning to buy it when it gets cheaper



Actually picked up the film about a week back at Wal-Mart and it was a store exclusive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami has aired films from series during the summer and if I recall parts of the winter months.



then let's hope . Would allow for a breather for a few shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

ALL MIGHT SAVE THAT LITTLE GIRL!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ALL MIGHT SAVE THAT LITTLE GIRL!!!



Sadly different series. 

And now the shit hits the fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

I can't do it.....I"m shook 

I'm out on Neverland . Them images gonna stay in my head for a while


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Well damn, the kids are cattle.  So now it's escape time for this season.

SAO up next.  Coming from last episode, programmers need to create a better AI that doesn't indulge in attempted rape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn, the kids are cattle.  So now it's escape time for this season.
> 
> SAO up next.  Coming from last episode, programmers need to create a better AI that doesn't indulge in attempted rape.


wait what?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can't do it.....I"m shook
> 
> I'm out on Neverland . Them images gonna stay in my head for a while



Current season is 12 episodes and will probably be a bit before season 2 airs and is dubbed.  Also HxH has a similar amount of episodes left before it ends it's run so I'm guessing two new series will be taking their places when their run is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Current season is 12 episodes and will probably be a bit before season 2 airs and is dubbed.  Also HxH has a similar amount of episodes left before it ends it's run so I'm guessing two new series will be taking their places when their run is over.



I still think Konosuba should be in Toonami to ease on the intensity of HxH , Neverland , and Attack on Titan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait what?



Last episode was the near rape episode that caused one of the protagonist to break the taboo in order to save their chargers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

so Ecchimon huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Last episode was the near rape episode that caused one of the protagonist to break the taboo in order to save their chargers.


oh ok. Cause the robot right now seemed pretty rapey to me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Prison break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh ok. Cause the robot right now seemed pretty rapey to me



I think the creator to the SAO franchise promised less of that and promoting more female protagonist.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think the creator to the SAO franchise promised less of that and promoting more female protagonist.



Oh thank god. That's sorta what got me to drop the series  during the second season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh thank god. That's sorta what got me to drop the series  during the second season.



It's not seen on Gun Gale, to which I thought that series would be the one that was to air on Toonami but is airing on Netflix instead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

So Kirito and co are facing a Integrity Knight next episode.

Up next JoJo and more Stand fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's not seen on Gun Gale, to which I thought that series would be the one that was to air on Toonami but is airing on Netflix instead.



wait that one had rape too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait that one had rape too?



No it didn't.  The series was all gun play from start to finish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No it didn't.  The series was all gun play from start to finish.


Well then....I'm intrigued  


Oh man I still can't get into Jojo no matter how much I've tried


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Well damn, the alien is back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Well JoJo walked into that trap and it would seem his other friends and family will be dealing with Stand users of their own.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Well another cliffhanger ending and some Savage Garden to close the show.

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.  Thinking we are coming close to the conclusion of the Heal Asta/Witch Queen arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Hmm, so that resolves the problem with the Queen and they get a magic stone as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

So that concludes the Asta/Queen arc.  The next on should be the Royal Knights test arc.

Up next Boruto drops from it's earlier time slot to the later current one.  So Boruto is in the Land of Mist with his classmates and a new arc commences.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like Mei aged well from her time since she was shown on Shippuden.  And so we get mention of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist again.  It's going to be a while before we get to see them in action in Shippuden, which is up next after the son's show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

Well Denki got kidnapped....again.  Anyway, Boruto has a target on his back for being the son of Naruto.

Up next Shippuden and back to cannon material as Naruto is trying to learn to control the nine tails.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

So next week starts the chakra tug of war between Naruto and the Nine Tails.  Also a character shows up in that mini adventure. 

Up next HxH to close out the block of new content before Toonami closes out on an AoT repeat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

So Alluka has that amount of power but comes at a great cost if his request are not granted.   Also he's dressed like a girl.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 18, 2019)

Btw, in Neverland, are those the same voice actors as Gon and Killua?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Btw, in Neverland, are those the same voice actors as Gon and Killua?



One of them voices Gon while the other voices Cluck from the HxH series.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 18, 2019)

Cluck? Could've sworn that black hair guy sounds like Killua!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Cluck? Could've sworn that black hair guy sounds like Killua!



Rey, the VA for that character voiced the chimera ant Kite.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 18, 2019)

Wow, interesting. And any reason why they moved the show to an even later slot?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Wow, interesting. And any reason why they moved the show to an even later slot?



Are you talking about Boruto and HxH taking later time slots?  Guessing Boruto was placed at the later time slot because it wasn't getting the wanted ratings needed to keep it's earlier showing.  The Shippuden/HxH switch was probably because of Boruto getting it's later slot to keep in continuation with having similar shows back to back ala Super/Kai. 

@Dean Ambrose   Going to be away this weekend, can you post on the Toonami Thread in my stead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are you talking about Boruto and HxH taking later time slots?  Guessing Boruto was placed at the later time slot because it wasn't getting the wanted ratings needed to keep it's earlier showing.  The Shippuden/HxH switch was probably because of Boruto getting it's later slot to keep in continuation with having similar shows back to back ala Super/Kai.
> 
> @Dean Ambrose   Going to be away this weekend, can you post on the Toonami Thread in my stead.


Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 20, 2019)

It just sucks that I have to stay up later for HxH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Honestly there is some shows I personally don't care to watch. 

Looking at you Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## Foxve (Apr 20, 2019)

Toonami time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

whelp this is gonna be a one man show tonight 


anyways DB Super starting off tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

So Frieza shows up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Haven't seen Universe 3 yet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

some of the voice acting doesn't match up


----------



## Foxve (Apr 20, 2019)

Can't wait to see what that Jiren guy's power is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Master Roshi trying to put up a fight but failing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Master Roshi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Vegeta whips ass and Master Roshi gets his final dance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Lawrence Fishburne and Keanu together again?


----------



## Foxve (Apr 20, 2019)

LOL Roshi's the only one that got beerus' respect


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Foxve said:


> LOL Roshi's the only one that got beerus' respect


Probably cause he found out about Krillin's kill count


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Time for some MHA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

god the stupid you're breaking rules to save someone pissed me off about  Tsuyu


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Damn Deku y u gotta crush your arms ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Best Jeanist


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Deku has a one track mind


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

hahahahaha the english dub of Deku is hilarious  

"Yo fool whatchu looking at?! " 


@PlacidSanity


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

whelp Bakugou wants to win and be a hero but just to win.

That's still not a hero


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

dammit I don't want to watch Promise Never land  

Damn you @PlacidSanity


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

well  Promise Neverland is starting.  Man Emma is panicking badly


----------



## Foxve (Apr 21, 2019)

Saw the recording of the first episode from last week. Wondering how the story will take off from here. A show where the heroes are kids that aren't even in their teens yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Well  I don't even know if the kids will escape or of this series will end in a tragic ending


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

LEAVE HER ALONE YOU THOTTISH MONSTER!


----------



## Foxve (Apr 21, 2019)

That lady gives me chills


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Foxve (Apr 21, 2019)

Yay another creepy ass adult


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

whelp now time for SAO and sadly I find it lackluster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

god I hate the blond kid as much as Kirito


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

so in other words the digital world  created morals and gods ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Smh poor fox. 

So in other words abuse of power, blah blah blah,  .......goddamn


----------



## Foxve (Apr 21, 2019)

Going to go ahead and guess that one guy out of the four that messed things up was the same guy that asuna saw last episode in the real world.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

whelp predictable plot twist for SAO. 

Now onto JOjo where everything is Muda Muda


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Josuke needs to slap Speed King


----------



## Foxve (Apr 21, 2019)

These stand users just keep getting more and more unusual.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Holy  shit this new stand user is amazing for stealth 

Poor Josuke's mom


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

what a great episode of JOjo now to catch up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Black Clover  has got some great designs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

I don't know who the guy with the cigarette is but he's awesome 

Now on to Borublow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

this high school  fight is pretty damn lame


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose

Thanks for the cover, will be here for this weekend.

From ANN:




Lupin the 3rd returns though recently it's creator is no longer with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Thanks for the cover, will be here for this weekend.
> 
> ...


Nooooo


----------



## Foxve (Apr 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Thanks for the cover, will be here for this weekend.
> 
> ...



Lupin is back! Fuck yes!  



R.I.P to the author though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

@PlacidSanity  might not be able to watch Toonami tonight. Damn weather is messing up the signal


----------



## Foxve (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm working tonight so I won't be watching it ether. Plan on watching it from my DVR on Friday so I can be caught up right before next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'm working tonight so I won't be watching it ether. Plan on watching it from my DVR on Friday so I can be caught up right before next Saturday.



Sucks that you can't relax to watch tonight. This night might be the best night to watch live if you haven't seen any of the shows surprises


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @PlacidSanity  might not be able to watch Toonami tonight. Damn weather is messing up the signal



No problems.  Again thanks for covering this past weekend.  Had to catch up with the episodes on Crunchyroll but will be looking forward tonight.  Also in a very good mood as my Betterman Blu Ray came in from Japan very quick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problems.  Again thanks for covering this past weekend.  Had to catch up with the episodes on Crunchyroll but will be looking forward tonight.  Also in a very good mood as my Betterman Blu Ray came in from Japan very quick.


Just know that our Boy Deku gets to have a look up Momo's dress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Time to start the night off with some universal survival in Super.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

oh damn the snow storm ended right on time 

time for Toonamang


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

come on Goku , believe in the power of love


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> come on Goku , believe in the power of love



Wonder when the Power of Lover vs the Power of Marriage is coming up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wonder when the Power of Lover vs the Power of Marriage is coming up.


dammit all 


Neither Goku has any idea about


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dammit all
> 
> 
> Neither Goku has any idea about



True, it's been confirmed that he never kissed his wife.  Must have been a face in the pillow affair for ChiChi then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, it's been confirmed that he never kissed his wife.  Must have been a face in the pillow affair for ChiChi then.


by this logic, Chichi raped Goku 

Jesus and she probably got pregnant on purpose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Frieza being the cold bastard you know and love.  Now when is Cooler going to be made canon dammit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Frieza being the cold bastard you know and love.  Now when is Cooler going to be made canon dammit.


He just did


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He just did



By the game or the OVA that's been released every few months.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> By the game or the OVA that's been released every few months.


OVA I think. Although maybe Toriyama didn't like Cooler


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Laker Frieza powering up only to back stab Frost in the end.  Again Frieza being the sneaky bastard we come to know and love.  Also goodbye Frost, you're the Bayley of the Super universe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

Frieza playing games as always


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Laker Frieza powering up only to back stab Frost in the end.  Again Frieza being the sneaky bastard we come to know and love.  Also goodbye Frost, you're the Bayley of the Super universe.


Least Bayley is getting constantly pushed by Becky on twitter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

time for some MHA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Least Bayley is getting constantly pushed by Becky on twitter



She getting pushed alright, pushed to the levels of Coco BeWare and The Brooklyn Brawler. 

Up now MHA and more Bakugo rescue arc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She getting pushed alright, pushed to the levels of Coco BeWare and The Brooklyn Brawler.
> 
> Up now MHA and more Bakugo rescue arc.




Thanks to Sasha stanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

Media is super brutal in this series but that's how it is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Tough questions being asked, damn.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks to Sasha stanks



Sad thing is Banks has cousin Snoop to fall back on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tough questions being asked, damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is Banks has cousin Snoop to fall back on.


Bayley also got boo'd in Canada.

So she's on a downward spiral


Soon soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

HERE COMES THE BIG MAN!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bayley also got boo'd in Canada.
> 
> So she's on a downward spiral
> 
> ...



Heel Bayley would be a change, but the girl has to swing the damn kendo stick first.


Deku coming up with a plan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heel Bayley would be a change, but the girl has to swing the damn kendo stick first.
> 
> 
> Deku coming up with a plan.



She should swing it at Becky to cost her a title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She should swing it at Becky to cost her a title



Nah, they are going to turn her full yandere when Banks is forced back to finish out her contract and Bayley goes full Single White Female on her, as it should have been done a year and a half ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, they are going to turn her full yandere when Banks is forced back to finish out her contract and Bayley goes full Single White Female on her, as it should have been done a year and a half ago.


Would be dumb but perfect 


OH shit more  Nemu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh shit All Might and co have arrive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

The first time I heard this theme even I was shook


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

NOOOOOOOO!!!! 

Can't help but laugh at that part.

So time for the big guy to show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Can't help but laugh at that part.
> 
> So time for the big guy to show.


Dat Deku getting himself an eye view


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

FUUUUUCK THAT ENTRANCE IS SO GUUD!! 

Darth Vader levels of good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Next week the face off starts.

Neverland up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

Seriously though poor Deku ........ he's legit gonna have to fight that monster


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

So who is the crazy maid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is the crazy maid.


She was teased last week. She's aiming to be a mom.



Still , I just realized that All For one scares me more than these crazy chicks or the demon who eats kids


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Krone, her time now.

When you hear that theme song, run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Krone, her time now.
> 
> When you hear that theme song, run.



She's shining now now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Boot camp for the brats in order for them to escape.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

The maid is creeping me out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

Snitches get stitches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh shit, looks like there's going to be a weak link in the kids along with a possible traitor.

Up next SAO and Ai learning violence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

Seriously though Promise Neverland doesn't seem very hopeful at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

The hell are they bringing back Captain Planet in a mobile game.  Let the series die please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

Seriously though, I actually found All For One's entrance creepier than the maid. It's easy to look scary when you are powerless but when you got powers and you still can't fight back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seriously though Promise Neverland doesn't seem very hopeful at all.



I've seen SoulTaker and Betterman, series that bring misery to it's protagonist so I'm used to it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I've seen SoulTaker and Betterman, series that bring misery to it's protagonist so I'm used to it.



True but for me it's like, if it's completely over, why try to invest?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Hmm, Ai vs Ai.  Well the one with the more hack techniques and can spam wins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but for me it's like, if it's completely over, why try to invest?



I legit miss G4/Anime Unleashed.  While the more notable series would get their air time on Toonami/Adult Swim while lesser know would get shown on that block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

Time to call it quits


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I legit miss G4/Anime Unleashed.  While the more notable series would get their air time on Toonami/Adult Swim while lesser know would get shown on that block.




Sadly it was short lived wasn't it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

The ageless loli subjugated a poor spider and kept it alive for 200 years, who's the monster here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The ageless loli subjugated a poor spider and kept it alive for 200 years, who's the monster here.


Obviously Kirito


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sadly it was short lived wasn't it?



It lasted for close to 4 years which is fine.  It allowed Geneon, ADV, and the lesser titles of Bandai Ent to get air time. 

So the loli want's whole scale annihilation for her VR world.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It lasted for close to 4 years which is fine.  It allowed Geneon, ADV, and the lesser titles of Bandai Ent to get air time.
> 
> So the loli want's whole scale annihilation for her VR world.


Oh ......well if it makes you feel better, Bandai a shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh ......well if it makes you feel better, Bandai a shit.



Actually Namco Bandai a shit.  Because of them, Funi now has a choke hold in licencing distribution with Sentai and Viz Media fighting for second.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

seriously though I only grew to like Promise cause of you Plad

otherwise this block is  meh. 


Super is fine

MHA is greato

Promise is greato


SAO 


Jojo is fine


Boruto 

Shippuuden 


rest of shows


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Actually Namco Bandai a shit.  Because of them, Funi now has a choke hold in licencing distribution with Sentai and Viz Media fighting for second.


oh ........well they can kindly fuck off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Loli planning a power move and wants to take over the Administrator power.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> seriously though I only grew to like Promise cause of you Plad
> 
> otherwise this block is  meh.
> 
> ...



Sadly Shippuden has close to 250 episodes to go before it ends it's run and I have no idea what's going on with Boruto as some of the arcs are original creations instead of going from canon material.  HxH is close to ending it's run along with SAO Alice as I think the first season was just dubbed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Well JoJo on now and more ultra violence fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Well that's a Stand user out of commission.   Guy's going to spend the remainder if his life as a book.

Up next Black Clover and festival time if I'm remembering the upcoming episodes right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Fun fact, the English VA's for Asta and Noelle are engaged to each other in real life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

The hell type of double date is this.  Asta too dense to notice other girl's feelings and Noelle to proud to admit her feelings for the guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Well fun episode with Captain Yami and the Mantis captain going at it next week.

Up next is the Naruto Universe power hour as Boruto goes on first then followed by Shippuden.  Then the new content finishes off with HxH and a repeat episode of AoT to end Toonami for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

So Boruto to face the psudo Seven Swordsmen of the Mist in this arc and for Shippuden it's Naruto fighting against the Nine Tails with his mother showing up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly Shippuden has close to 250 episodes to go before it ends it's run and I have no idea what's going on with Boruto as some of the arcs are original creations instead of going from canon material.  HxH is close to ending it's run along with SAO Alice as I think the first season was just dubbed.



Boruto's probably doing the worst of all of the series . It's pretty much lost a lot of people


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm confused....is Killua's sibling a girl or boy? Cause the most recent episode seems to imply that Allucard is a girl but in the last episode, I kept hearing "him" and "he"...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I'm confused....is Killua's sibling a girl or boy? Cause the most recent episode seems to imply that Allucard is a girl but in the last episode, I kept hearing "him" and "he"...



It's unknown for some strange reason.  The official data book for the manga series list Alluka as male but Killua will constantly referred to Alluka as his sister.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's unknown for some strange reason.  The official data book for the manga series list Alluka as male but Killua will constantly referred to Alluka as his sister.



Interesting. Thanks for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose 

Apologies to tag you again but I will be out this weekend going til Wed so I'll be missing Toonami along with Raw and Smack Down.  Can you please cover the Toonami portion for me again this weekend.  As for wrestling, don't mind the week break from how things have been going.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Apologies to tag you again but I will be out this weekend going til Wed so I'll be missing Toonami along with Raw and Smack Down.  Can you please cover the Toonami portion for me again this weekend.  As for wrestling, don't mind the week break from how things have been going.



Everyone still on about Jon Moxley. Dude legit trended worldwide on twitter 



also I got you dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2019)

I'm gonna try to cover all of Toonami while I study for final on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

So tonight gotta carry these low ratings


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Whelp almost time for Toonami 


May the Force be with me as I watch some shows


----------



## Foxve (May 4, 2019)

Toonami time! Ready for tonight. Caught up yesterday with last Saturday from my DVR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

@PlacidSanity  looks like Nia Jax is fighting Goku


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Goku's pretty selfish


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

goddammit I still can't believe the utter cheesiness lines can come ......

WAIT IS THIS BIG GIRL VOICED BY ASH?!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Guess the monster is about to be unleashed


----------



## Foxve (May 4, 2019)

Damn Jiren pretty much did to Goku in god mode what he did in Super Saiyan to trunks all the way back in DBZ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Jiren too baws


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Well the good news that every ass whooping Goku took he gets stronger from it. Too bad Jiren doesn't know


----------



## Foxve (May 4, 2019)

Of course that's where the episode's going to end  

In any case Jiern is a damn monster. The guy damn near casually made Goku his bitch......


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

All for one is about to reveal himself


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

The sheer fear  

All for One unleashing his Darth Vader


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

HERE WE GO BOYS!!! ALL MIGHTU VS ALL FOR ONE!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

WTF IS THIS MUSIC VIDEO?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Nana


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

MHA always gives me feels even episodes I have already seen.


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

Now for the Promised Neverland. And with it more nightmare fuel......


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

dat CGI


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

What up with that staircase scene?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

Ugh SAO still bores me


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

Emma


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

OH HOLY SHIT!!! WHAT A TWIST!!!  

@PlacidSanity 


Goddamn you gotta watch Promise Neverland this week's ep


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

Well damn. I want to hear why that kid's a spy.


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

The fight this episode was kind of lacking. Hopefully the next SAO episode has better action.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

Glad to watch Jojo. I dont have much to say on SAO.


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

Damn Rohan that was slick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

That stand was really annoying.


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

He's screwed up put that guy's ears on his girlfriend.


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

This scene is creepy as hell......


----------



## Foxve (May 5, 2019)

Kid's got a serious pair


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

The young boy becomes a man stepping up to creepy wannabe daddo


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

@PlacidSanity gonna be here tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity gonna be here tonight?



Yup waiting for Family Guy to end.  Going to have to watch what I missed last week on Crunchy and Hulu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup waiting for Family Guy to end.  Going to have to watch what I missed last week on Crunchy and Hulu.


Well last week was pretty much some payoffs and some build ups .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well last week was pretty much some payoffs and some build ups .



Did the Naruto Power hour improve.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did the Naruto Power hour improve.



It was the Raw of Toonami


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Time for Toonami . 


Jiren about to Jiren it up


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!.

Back from a family trip and ready to start the night off with some Super and more universal survival.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It was the Raw of Toonami



So Boruto Reigns getting pushed once again and Sarada Flair keeping the females of their series down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!.
> 
> Back from a family trip and ready to start the night off with some Super and more universal survival.



Some got eliminated while you were away


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Boruto Reigns getting pushed once again and Sarada Flair keeping the females of their series down.


actuallly Salada getting the Asuka treatment so Boruto Reigns can get over even though he's pretty hated


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Well shit Jiren too OP please narf


----------



## Foxve (May 11, 2019)

The fuck just happened?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Hmm, Jiren overpowering Goku in shear force.  So is Goku dead?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

So a new power level has been achieved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Also when are Broly and Cooler going to be made canon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So a new power level has been achieved.


All that power that went at him advanced him quickly


----------



## Foxve (May 11, 2019)

That was boss! One of my new favorite epic anime entrances. Can't wait to see what Ultra Instinct actually is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

It's weird but people seem to hate Super


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> actuallly Salada getting the Asuka treatment so Boruto Reigns can get over even though he's pretty hated



Nah Sarada the Rollins of the trio, all show and no one gives a shit.  Mitsuki better be the Ambros, bye his time before leaving the show to greener grounds and a new name.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

god what a shitty song to hype up the fight


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah Sarada the Rollins of the trio, all show and no one gives a shit.  Mitsuki better be the Ambros, bye his time before leaving the show to greener grounds and a new name.



Least he doesn't have a wacky move 

Oh wait he's wacky


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Goku becoming a god because Toriyama crying about Superman beating Goku twice


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

The other gods freaking out about Ultra Instinct.  So how will Frieza and Vegeta try to match that power should the show get a continuation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

So Ultra Instinct has a time limit and it's now Jiren vs Hit next..


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Frieza got the upper hand somehow


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Goku becoming a god because Toriyama crying about Superman beating Goku twice



I don't want to hear for him.  Every Dragon Quest game he releases is a year later a HxH chapter will be released.


----------



## Foxve (May 11, 2019)

So are they going to actually explain what Ultra instinct is in all later episode? Cuz I don't understand what happened at all........


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

MHA up next and the continuation of All Might vs All for One.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I don't want to hear for him.  Every Dragon Quest game he releases is a year later a HxH chapter will be released.


Think about it. Goku breaking his limiter, becoming a "GOD"  dude salty  


Or salty cause of Saitama


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> MHA up next and the continuation of All Might vs All for One.


The Rock vs Stone cold of MHA


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Foxve said:


> So are they going to actually explain what Ultra instinct is in all later episode? Cuz I don't understand what happened at all........



I'm hoping for that unless Toriyama is going for Kubo levels of ass pull.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Nana my love


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

All for One


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

All for One with that verbal low blow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> All for One with that verbal low blow.





He must be rekted!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Damn, All Might still going despite being in that state.


----------



## Foxve (May 11, 2019)

This show always gives me feels just damn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Nana


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Look at it Deku. Look at what you're gonna have to finally put down


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

UNITED STATES OF SMASH!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

United States of Smash!!! 

Damn that's was one hell of a final fight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Goodbye All Might


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

And that last message to Deku before his retirement. 

Damn Deku is going to have some very large shoes to fill.


----------



## Foxve (May 11, 2019)

Holy shit the feels!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And that last message to Deku before his retirement.
> 
> Damn Deku is going to have some very large shoes to fill.


Oh by the way........ even though he has Shigoraku to deal with....All For One isn't gone for good


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

dammit I already saw the subs already  but it still hurts 

All Might


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh by the way........ even though he has Shigoraku to deal with....All For One isn't gone for good



True but the current chapters are having the villains now power up so it's going to be show down for Deku later on in the series.

Up next Promised Neverland and a traitor was revealed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but the current chapters are having the villains now power up so it's going to be show down for Deku later on in the series.
> 
> Up next Promised Neverland and a traitor was revealed.



Indeed . I just worry for Deku, he legit is the last One for All user before All For one seeks to get it back


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Hmm, so the kid is playing both sides but really wants to escape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the kid is playing both sides but really wants to escape.


So he's a thot


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2019)

I like the suspense in this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Hmm, a feral Jean Grey with no Logan as back up for this X-men film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, a feral Jean Grey with no Logan as back up for this X-men film.


Can't have Logan cucking Scott


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Oh shit Emma found out a fucked up secret


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

So will this game of mental chess play out in the upcoming episodes with Mom, Sister, and the children.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Hmm, so the others haven't been told about the kids that were "shipped" off.

And two dummies are going to fuck the plan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the others haven't been told about the kids that were "shipped" off.
> 
> And two dummies are going to fuck the plan.


They'd probably go hysterical and yell it out thus getting everybody killed.


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2019)

This show and its cliffhangers......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Up next SAO:Alice.  So need to catch up to what happen last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

The hell is this???  What did I miss last episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

I heard that SAO got better. Turns out they were wrong


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is this???  What did I miss last episode.


Kirito and blonde boy got through the building that is controlled by this weird thot who wants to remain ageless.

So now they're trying to get said old hag .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Loli's with psychotic natures.   Well not surprised anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Kill those creatures with fire.


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2019)

Some goddamn nightmare fuel. Didn't expect this from SAO.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Kirito is broken, time to nerf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

So cringe


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

So the sword can shoot lasers, what else is new.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Moral of that music video, kill the robot before it start's the hip hop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Ok, went from Kirito vs an Integrity Knight to same knight vs her own disillusions on her gender.  And then does a suicide move that has an AOE effect damage on ally and foe alike.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

"My nAmE IS KiRiTo!" 

It's as cringy as sufferin succatash


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> "My nAmE IS KiRiTo!"
> 
> It's as cringy as sufferin succatash



WWE had a hand in the dubbing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

damn so the kid didn't make it


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Welp JoJo starting off well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE had a hand in the dubbing.


Nah SAO is inspired by WWE


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2019)

He killed a kid. Yeah that shithead has to die now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Biting your nails till you bleed.  


How edgy


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

THe official sponsor of JoJo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Oh shit the kid survived. How?!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Well somebody leveled up and gained a new ability.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> THe official sponsor of JoJo.


Now we need for CC to be in this episode and you got the perfect sponsorship


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2019)

Wait so the kid didn't die?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wait so the kid didn't die?


He probably has a stand but it seems now he's screwed


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Kira you sick bastard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wait so the kid didn't die?





Jon Moxley said:


> He probably has a stand but it seems now he's screwed




Kira got a new ability.  Think Groundhog's Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Seriously the fucking dubbing of sponsorships is hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kira got a new ability.  Think Groundhog's Day.


Oh ....jesus


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2019)

What's up with JoJo and its poses?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Foxve said:


> What's up with JoJo and its poses?



It's a thing with the series creator.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Foxve said:


> What's up with JoJo and its poses?


It's a very flamboyant series.

and yes , it can be a  bit gay at times


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

That's blatant kidnapping right there. 

And Rohan just bit the dust.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

OH shit, that's a pretty secure stand lock


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's a very flamboyant series.
> 
> and yes , it can be a  bit gay at times



Nah, anything like that would be in one of Orbari's projects.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Yup, a fucked up Groundhog's Day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, a fucked up Groundhog's Day.


It's too damn OP


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's too damn OP



He has to have Killer Queen activate it first, so if Za Wurdo is activated before that then it's stopped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He has to have Killer Queen activate it first, so if Za Wurdo is activated before that then it's stopped.


Oh so it isn't just automatically activated ? Thank god  otherwise everyone is fucked


----------



## Foxve (May 12, 2019)

That ability is broken as fuck......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Black Clover up now and more Star Festival fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

I still don't get if BC is serious or not


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

And so Vanessa and Charlotte are going to fight for Yami's affections.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

I kinda appreciate the comedy in this ep.

I'm sorta interested in watching BC.



I feel awaken after Jojo and BC's been nice. IN b4 ugh NaruBoru snooze fest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Sol channeling her inner Soi Fon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

so the captain is a tsundere huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Is she being overly dramatic or is that a real threat?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

lol "Hey it went away, lucky break." Damn the Captain of the Bulldogs gives no shits


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

What is it with Yam and the women in this series.

Well we got the back story on why Charlotte is that way with Yami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Up next the Naruto Power hour starts with Boruto and finishes with Shippuden.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

So Boruto an co are taking on the swords of the Seven Mist.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

So majority of the pseudo Mist swordsmen taken down with only Kagura and the Kisame wanna be left, and Boruto still fighting.

Up next Shippuden and the series about half way done on it's airing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So majority of the pseudo Mist swordsmen taken down with only Kagura and the Kisame wanna be left, and Boruto still fighting.
> 
> Up next Shippuden and the series about half way done on it's airing.


Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Well that was an emotional Shippuden episode as it shows the death of Kushida and Minato protecting their only son and how the nine tails was placed inside Naruto as the vessel. 

HxH up next and more of the Election/Heal Gon arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Damn Hisoka is ruthless.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

So after HxH to close the night out of new content then it's AoT to end the block on a repeat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

@PlacidSanity  you watching?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity  you watching?



Yup, watching tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, watching tonight.


Thought I was gonna have to carry the place


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off first Super and more universal survival fun.  Going by the preview, looks like Jiren going to be beating on Hit for a bit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thought I was gonna have to carry the place



Going to enjoy this night because I don't know if tomorrow's PPV will be as entertaining.  Then there is the final episode of GoT that I might end up watching instead of the MitB if the show starts to bore me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to enjoy this night because I don't know if tomorrow's PPV will be as entertaining.  Then there is the final episode of GoT that I might end up watching instead of the MitB if the show starts to bore me.



Has GOT turned garbage? Been seeing a lot of backlash  

I kinda have no interest on MITB to be frank. I'm looking forward to AEW: Double or Nothing next week though


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Goku now Frieza's lacky


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Fucking Frieza trolling Goku.  Some payback from his loss in their first meeting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Jiren too OP please nerf


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Has GOT turned garbage? Been seeing a lot of backlash
> 
> I kinda have no interest on MITB to be frank. I'm looking forward to AEW: Double or Nothing next week though



The last episode was the tipping point at Dany's turn to the dark side. 

So going to pay the $50 to $60 asking PPV price then.  I might if I can have some friends over to spit the cost along with food and drinks like I use to do back in college.  Those where the days man, pizza and drinks along with Attitude era PPVs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Vegetta vs Nia Jax since when.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The last episode was the tipping point at Dany's turn to the dark side.
> 
> So going to pay the $50 to $60 asking PPV price then.  I might if I can have some friends over to spit the cost along with food and drinks like I use to do back in college.  Those where the days man, pizza and drinks along with Attitude era PPVs.



Oh damn . I kept up a bit on GOT but still salty about Ned 


Damn sounds fun .  I wish someone I knew was interested in AEW but alas, nah they only want to see WWE 


too bad they'll miss out on Moxley's grand entrance


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vegetta vs Nia Jax since when.


did you see Nia Jax burn the fuck out of Becky?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

oh damn Hit actually showing off some strategy in DBZ. A rarity


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> did you see Nia Jax burn the fuck out of Becky?



Yeah, how in the hell did the WWE kill Becky's momentum.


----------



## Foxve (May 18, 2019)

Hit is ridiculous.  He actually got a hit on jiren when Goku couldn't even do it before his Ultra Instinct power up.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, how in the hell did the WWE kill Becky's momentum.


by having her get her ass beat back to back to back to back weeks by Lacey and then by Lacey and Charlotte.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Hit is ridiculous.  He actually got a hit on jiren when Goku couldn't even do it before his Ultra Instinct power up.....


Not really ridiculous. Dude took a lot of damage just to get one good hit in.

Man was just smarter than Goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

So Jiren in a time lock but for how long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Jiren to OP, hot fix that shit.  Now is the time for Goku to use the fucking Konami code.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

ok I can see why some people hated this series. At some point the overpowered characters can be damn ridiculous


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

also lol Goku's a tsundere


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Damn, so Hit out and Jiren now meditating to regain power lost. 

Up next MHA and All Might now passing the torch to Deku.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

New AoT season soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ok I can see why some people hated this series. At some point the overpowered characters can be damn ridiculous



You have to remember these universes were on the chopping block so I wonder how powerful the ones Zenos considered substantial are.


----------



## Foxve (May 18, 2019)

Jiren is so damn cocky. Though when your as strong as him I guess you can afford to be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You have to remember these universes were on the chopping block so I wonder how powerful the ones Zenos considered substantial are.



So you're saying we're gonna get even more ridiculous shenanigans?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Reminded that we'll never get All Might  fight again


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So you're saying we're gonna get even more ridiculous shenanigans?



If they continue the series in a consistent pace.  The newer ones seem more like OVAs than a continuation series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

So when is the next season of MHA suppose to air with the OVerhaul group.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Nana really should have thought about how All for one plays dirty.


She goof'd because she let her emotions control her  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when is the next season of MHA suppose to air with the OVerhaul group.


October


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Oh god ......here comes Papa Might

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

You know this series has been building up to the inevitable Deku vs Tomura confrontation, it's just how that fight will go when it happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know this series has been building up to the inevitable Deku vs Tomura confrontation, it's just how that fight will go when it happens.



I don't know. All For One for some reason has lasted as long as he has. 

I think Deku's gonna end up keeping All Might's promise to Nana and save him


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Lel Jirou punking out her dad


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Bakugou's milfy mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Momma Midoriya is besto


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Well damn, Deku's mom not wanting her son to go to the dorms.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn, Deku's mom not wanting her son to go to the dorms.


She's probably the most rational parent of all time in anime


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She's probably the most rational parent of all time in anime



True but since All for One knew of Deku inheriting All Might's power, Tomura has it out for the guy.  Plus one of the thirstiest women of anime is on that same team also after Deku as well. 

Anyway, looks like Deku has gotten the blessing of his mother to live at the dorms after All Might promising to raise him proper.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2019)

Promised Neverland up next and two dumb asses just threw a wrench into the escape plan going from last episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but since All for One knew of Deku inheriting All Might's power, Tomura has it out for the guy.  Plus one of the thirstiest women of anime is on that same team also after Deku as well.
> 
> Anyway, looks like Deku has gotten the blessing of his mother to live at the dorms after All Might promising to raise him proper.



You'll find out later in the story, All For One isn't done 


Thirsty girl also gets an upgrade later on


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Promised Neverland up next and two dumb asses just threw a wrench into the escape plan going from last episode.


They became irrational and now it will cost them


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Brats lucky it was another child playing Hide and Seek or their plan would have been done.

Nvm, lets temp fate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Brats lucky it was another child playing Hide and Seek or their plan would have been done.


Whelp so much for that


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

Little shit is going to get everyone killed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

I expect some jump scares


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Little shit is going to get everyone killed.



Again tempting fate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

whelp guess that answers how the evidence was hidden 

Toys were taken away


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

THEY DON'T TRUST YOU CAUSE YOU'RE TOO DAMN PANICKY!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

whelp way to go dumbass 

gave yourselves away


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

They made it out but now mom is on to them. And now the brat's probably going to cause unnecessary drama. 

"They don't trust us enough to tell what's the truth." 

You wouldn't even know about any of this crap unless they told you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Well this conversation should go well.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

Yes they do think you're too much of a burden  


Also how is mom not hearing these kids squeal and whine in a quiet house.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Well the kids took the news well.  Honestly, they took it too well, I thought they would be losing their minds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

They already messed up, those two brats pretty much rang the warning bell with their stunt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Holy shit, does Croma really want that Mother's position.  Also still creepy as hell.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

That chick is even creepier than Mom. Complete with rape faces.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

SAO on now and the beam sword was defeated.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lol Cromer being Cromer  

Now on to SA Blow


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

So this girl has been running the elevator for over 100 years.   Well whatever.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

Damn. Administrator turned that girl into a damn elevator NPC


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Also they don't have the dagger anymore right?  

Hell, going into a boss fight without a debuf item just makes sure the fight will go on for three hours instead of twenty to thirty minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

God damn I just went to check on a boxing fight and a dude got wrecked .

He got as wrecked as  badly as the side chicks did when Kirito picked  Asuna


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Who's the cutie ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Well that was an interesting end to that fight. 

JoJo the Groundhog's Day arc up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was an interesting end to that fight.
> 
> JoJo the Groundhog's Day arc up next.


Not as interesting as this fight.....







Also time for Jojo


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

goddamn that's fucked stand


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

damn the Stand's so strong it's messing with the intro


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

Lol this acid trip opening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 19, 2019)

That was trippy af!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Wait couldn't the kid tell his dad about his own power and thus trapping it inside of him?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Kira's stand too OP, hot fix that shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kira's stand too OP, hot fix that shit.



 Yeah true, but I kinda gave a guess as a way to counter act it. This way  the dude has to get rid off it


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Groundhog's Day continues.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Oh fuck man. The kid was so close


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Fuck sakes, Kira has ungodly luck.  Kid had a plan but shit.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

That was an intense episode.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Kira's stand is too OP for real.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Black Clover on now and time for the rankings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lel the Wizzing King in the flesh


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Black Bulls take second and the reactions are priceless.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Asta the true MVP of the new group.  Pretty much carried the Black Bulls to their position.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

Black Bulls got that MC privilege now


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Black Bulls got that MC privilege now


If you have an MC in your group, you're guaranteed spotlight and fame


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Least in MHA, you have are starting to have Two classes so you have a shit ton of MCs


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Sansa going to the dark side in this X-Men movie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Man the story sound so cheesy . Even cheesier than Naruto


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

fucking loool the King is salty


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Asshole king up now.   Time for a coup.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Actually yeah, why have two kings? That's dumb


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Asta shit talking the king


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Welp, Asta calling upon his inner HHH and burying the top guy.


----------



## Foxve (May 19, 2019)

Asta and Yuno stating facts


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp, Asta calling upon his inner HHH and burying the top guy.



and the Wizard king playing the political game like Deano


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Next up for Black Clover, the hot spring training arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next up for Black Clover, the hot spring training arc.


fanservicey ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Up next the Narudo universe power hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> fanservicey ?



The last part of the arc yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

So more Boruto vs Kagura now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

So Kirito.... I mean Kagura having doubts on what he is doing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The last part of the arc yes.


Boruto.....time to sleep


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

So Kisame-lite vs Boruto now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

This guy is figuratively peeing on Kisame's memory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Kirito finally mans up and will take on TMNT's Armagon.  Wait this s a Boruto episode right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Shippuden on now and from Kisame-lite to the real guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

Dammit Guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2019)

So the conclusion of the Guy/Kisame fight next week.

Up next HxH to finish off the night of new content and then Toonami closes out on an AoT repeat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Just a quick reminder Toonami starts an hour earlier tonight with a new schedule.  



From ANN:
10:30 p.m. – My Hero Academia
11:00 p.m. – Dragon Ball Super
11:30 p.m. – Attack on Titan
12:00 a.m. – The Promised Neverland
12:30 a.m. – Sword Art Online: Alicization
1:00 a.m. – JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond Is Unbreakable
1:30 a.m. – Black Clover
2:00 a.m. – Boruto: Naruto Next Generations
2:30 a.m. – Naruto Shippūden
3:00 a.m. – Hunter x Hunter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

MHA getting the push


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> MHA getting the push



True but the Naruto-verse getting that late night slot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but the Naruto-verse getting that late night slot.


Of course it has to work with jobber Boruto so you know its set up to fail. MHA is backed by DBZ , Attack and Promise. Its Main eventer 

I'm hoping Funimation would show the movie on tv but sadly they wont.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Of course it has to work with jobber Boruto so you know its set up to fail. MHA is backed by DBZ , Attack and Promise. Its Main eventer
> 
> I'm hoping Funimation would show the movie on tv but sadly they wont.



Depends, sometime Toonami does some films and other times it's marathons to catch people up on episodes missed on certain series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Depends, sometime Toonami does some films and other times it's marathons to catch people up on episodes missed on certain series.


Still if they show the OVA episode they might show it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Time for some MHA


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting the block a litter earlier is MHA and the adventure of Deku on his way to becoming a pro hero.  Tonight I think it's the moving into dorms episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Starting the block a litter earlier is MHA and the adventure of Deku on his way to becoming a pro hero.  Tonight I think it's the moving into dorms episode.


Yea should be a light episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Holy shit, the class already on thin ice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

This is the reason why Bakugou now gets shipped with Kirishima and the movie doesn't help


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

That's right it's the room competition.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Shitty Neta at it again


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This is the reason why Bakugou now gets shipped with Kirishima and the movie doesn't help



I heard about that.  Fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I heard about that.  Fuck sakes.


He straight up says to Kiri....Are you ok?!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He straight up says to Kiri....Are you ok?!!!



There's a legit petition for that pairing right?!  You know Japan probably is going to tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Sero was my fave room too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There's a legit petition for that pairing right?!  You know Japan probably is going to tell them to fuck off.


I think so. To be honest Kishima and Zap boy are the only two dudes he likes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Fuking Mineta heading for the drawers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Yaoyorozu is spoiled girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Of course the baker would win.   Bought those votes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Sugar boy wins cause cooking is a way to a girl's heart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

I'm sorry but this part pissed me the fuck off. She guilted and she didn't understand heroes have to break the rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Awe Tsu sad.   Well apologize to her with a frog leg meal then.

Up next Super and more universal survival.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

I wish Todoroki or Deku would have woken her up from hwr fantasy heroism and told how villains won't hesitate to take advantage of heroes who don't help people cause of rules. Asui became nothing to me after that lame speech


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm sorry but this part pissed me the fuck off. She guilted and she didn't understand heroes have to break the rules.



Well you have to remember she's pretty much the straight lace of the group so I'm not surprised at her response.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well you have to remember she's pretty much the straight lace of the group so I'm not surprised at her response.


True but after she saw Nemu and all those villains , I'd figured she would realize being straight and forward doesn't change things always .


Anyways DBZ is next


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

There were thre universes that were not involved in this survival tournament right?  I wonder how powerful they are.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

All they need is guts to survive.  How come Gaogaigar didn't get a spot on Toonami.  It's technically a good fit for the block.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There were thre universes that were not involved in this survival tournament right?  I wonder how powerful they are.


Not very


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Wait there are two Nia Jaxs in this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Uh, Vegeta it's fine if you want to save your student but it's a universal survival tourney.


----------



## Foxve (May 25, 2019)

Vegeta has gotten a lot nicer in super.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Vegeta has gotten a lot nicer in super.



Having kids tends to melo even the harden characters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Vegeta just happy he has more saiyans to talk to besides Goku


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

No boy you're not ready


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Well that's one Nia Jax out of the ring, but Frieza having the bolas to do what needed to be done. 

Up next AoT season 3 continuation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

So begins the reason people ship Caulifla x Goku 

Now time to watch Mikasa say Eren a billion times


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

So Kirito.... I mean Eren doing a narration onto the continuation.


----------



## Foxve (May 25, 2019)

After that teaser scene at the end of the last season I really want to see what happens next.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Honestly, I know the VA does both Eren and Kirito but to me he's Asbel from the Tales of Graces/Graces F game.  Unless it's the Japanese VA then fans call it the Tales of Geass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Wooooo what a night


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Armin figured it out and Levi wants blood.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Holy shit, Titan Lesner brought some friends including Big Foot.

Up next the Promised Neverland.


----------



## Foxve (May 26, 2019)

Levi with that lunge. Even if it failed it was still boss as fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Meh, don't trust Chrona.  Still gives out creepy vibes.


----------



## Foxve (May 26, 2019)

It's time to begin? What does that mean?! 

Hope the kids are ready for this......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Again the Sister with the creepy face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Wait they got rid of the Sister like that.

Anyway, up next SAO: Hot Fixes Needed.  Let's see how many more abilities we're going to see that need nerfing.


----------



## Foxve (May 26, 2019)

So Crona is being sent away? Judging from the preview of the next episode it sounds like she really wants them to make it out now. I'm guessing she's going to die or something......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

So Alice trying to justify attempted rape because of how things are in that world.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

I'm feeling so good right now that I'll even watch shitty Boruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

also who's the pretty knight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> also who's the pretty knight?



Alice, the girl taken and "executed" from the start of the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Alice, the girl taken and "executed" from the start of the series.


oh damn. So she got programmed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

So winged lampreys are the opponents for Kirito and Alice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Alice starting to regain her memory.  Also when is Kirito going to get his other sword, he's a dual wielder from what I remember.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

JoJo now and Kira with the advantage going from last episode.;huh


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

damn it's still the rewind stuff


----------



## Foxve (May 26, 2019)

Damn way to go kid.


----------



## Foxve (May 26, 2019)

Jotaro how far are you away from them not to hear any of this man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Man that kid is very observant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

OH shit Jotaru found Kira?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Damn this is one hell of a Stand chess match.  So the continuation next week.

Up next Black Clover and the start of the hot spring training arc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Asta with that face always makes me think he's thinking about money


----------



## Foxve (May 26, 2019)

Yami just rubbing it in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

lol all  captains gave up due to a drink


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

so she's basically the female nine tail fox ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Well...... the hot spring......


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Mana skin huh? I wonder if you can touch it


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Asta can't use mana so that's going to be a bit of a problem for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Asta can't use mana so that's going to be a bit of a problem for him.


IN b4 he can do it without Mana


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> IN b4 he can do it without Mana



He does have that one ability but it's going to be next episode before that happens. (seen the sub )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He does have that one ability but it's going to be next episode before that happens. (seen the sub )


I see 


So he has instant transmission huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Next week Asta brings out the "demon" and fanservice to behold.   (Already better than Balor because he's using his power up when needed )

Up next the third of RAW..... I mean the Naruto-verse power hour.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next week Asta brings out the "demon" and fanservice to behold.   (Already better than Balor because he's using his power up when needed )
> 
> Up next the third of RAW..... I mean the Naruto-verse power hour.




No wonder I"m falling asleep 

Also no offense by why is Hinata flat chested?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No wonder I"m falling asleep
> 
> Also no offense by why is Hinata flat chested?



Animation studio in charge cutting cost.

Also Boruto forgot his sister's gift from the Land of the Mist.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Animation studio in charge cutting cost.
> 
> Also Boruto forgot his sister's gift from the Land of the Mist.



Dammit boobs shouldn't be sacrificed for cutting costs 


His sister just a crybaby


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Welp that group is never going to see the light of day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit boobs shouldn't be sacrificed for cutting costs



Probably why Sakura is the studio favorite.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

So Boruto wins via honesty and things are a right with the Naruto world.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Boruto wins via honesty and things are a right with the Naruto world.......



Also pointing out that the Boruto film was adapted into episodes that makes his honesty mute. 

Shippuden next and more Kisame vs Guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Kisame leading the shinobi life..... so much death to protect intelligence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

RIP Kisame, you lived the ninja life.   At least now Guy will remember his name and we got to see how he was introduced to Itachi.   Honestly of all the Akustki members outside Konan and Pain, Itachi and Kisame were the calmest pair of the organization and for them to start off that rocky. 

HxH up next to finish the block off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Guess I'll carry tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!  Now the only thing on TV that I look forward to weekly because Raw and SD have failed me way too many times.

Up first MHA and Deku's rise in the hero in training ranks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!  Now the only thing on TV that I look forward to weekly because Raw and SD have failed me way too many times.
> 
> Up first MHA and Deku's rise in the hero in training ranks.


Looks like they change to the new  intro is here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Midnight is hot as always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Ultimate move training.  Sadly the concept is non existent in the WWE if your name is Rollins, Brock, or Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh yeah this episode is where Deku has Dean Ambrose of levels of stupidity 


Hori confirmed Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ultimate move training.  Sadly the concept is non existent in the WWE if your name is Rollins, Brock, or Roman.


Brock's ultimate move is his mad dancing skills duh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Brock's ultimate move is his mad dancing skills duh



They are making him cash in this Monday from what i'vs heard, all because of "disrespecting" the MitB case yet can buy the Tee for $25 at the shopzone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Midoriya use your damn feet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are making him cash in this Monday from what i'vs heard, all because of "disrespecting" the MitB case yet can buy the Tee for $25 at the shopzone.



Yeah it's dumb, I'm hoping he heads to the ring, dances and walks away while laughing at the Mcmahons.

Ultimate babyface move


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Hatsume is here!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Deku getting that face full of boobs.  Poor Uravity though, feeling what Sakura feels when next to Hinata.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hatsume is here!!



Hatsume confirmed the Hammer Industries of MHA.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hatsume confirmed the Hammer Industries of MHA.


She's also the gropiest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

I like how they build up their ultimate moves


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Daku has found his ultimate move, and Bakugo is non too pleased.

Up next Super and more survival fun with the universes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Daku has found his ultimate move, and Bakugo is non too pleased.
> 
> Up next Super and more survival fun with the universes.


He also found another waifu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He also found another waifu



So technically he has four counting the girl from the film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So technically he has four counting the girl from the film.


Yeah , it's Uraraka, Toga, Hatsume, and Melissa 


also time for DBZ time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

tsundere Vegeta is lulzy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

and so begins rule 34's Caulifla x goku moments


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> and so begins rule 34's Caulifla x goku moments



Well it comes with the territory when it concerns anime.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well it comes with the territory when it concerns anime.


I think it has to do with Goku actually dealing with someone who if she was older would be his ideal wifu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think it has to do with Goku actually dealing with someone who if she was older would be his ideal wifu



So she would be content to be in a meaningless marriage with "intimacy" being Goku staring at the back of her head.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

also this fight is where all the DBZ fans got triggered


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So she would be content to be in a meaningless marriage with "intimacy" being Goku staring at the back of her head.


nah it would be more like they fight physically, then they fight more and they fight more then their animal instincts would take over.

Definitely more contact than with Chichi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

All this  commercial is showing is that shounens are all the same


----------



## Foxve (Jun 1, 2019)

Goku showing that skill beats raw power. Nice


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Goku showing that skill beats raw power. Nice


That's rich, coming from the guy who stopped training in martial arts and just wanted to get power 


Toriyama you hypocrite


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> That's rich, coming from the guy who stopped training in martial arts and just wanted to get power
> 
> 
> Toriyama you hypocrite



Not surprised, didn't Cooler go golden just because in one of the DB Supers OVAs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not surprised, didn't Cooler go golden just because in one of the DB Supers OVAs.


Pretty much. 


I like DBZ and this one but DB will always be besto for me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Again Goku being reckless on his way of fighting opponents.  Two on one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

oh yeah this canonizes female Broly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

lol Eren's dub is hilarious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> oh yeah this canonizes female Broly



But Broly is now in the Super universe now, so does this make her obsolete. 

AoT season 3 on next.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 1, 2019)

Did the anime's budget go down around these episodes? Why were some of the close combat scenes in slow-mo?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Broly is now in the Super universe now, so does this make her obsolete.
> 
> AoT season 3 on next.


Was he? I thought his movie was non canon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Did the anime's budget go down around these episodes? Why were some of the close combat scenes in slow-mo?


Oh yeah the animation goes to shit soon. Be prepared


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Why is it on AoT Brock Lesner shows more personality here than on RAW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah was noticing that.  I thought it was my streaming but thanks for confirming that it wasn't just me.


Yeah I remember the DBZ fans bitching about the animation, Caulifla, how Broly isn't canon but Female Broly is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is it on AoT Brock Lesner shows more personality here than on RAW.


What are you talking about? 




Look at that personality


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That "disrespect" with his $25 tee and $200 MitB Case replica.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

so AOT lost the reason it even existed huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That "disrespect" with his $25 tee and $200 MitB Case replica.



Brock should say " The disrespect you're still relying on family for ratings old man."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Eren getting home turf advantage, so that means he jobbing right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Eren getting home turf advantage, so that means he jobbing right.


When isn't he jobbing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Mikasa just can't stop going after Eren


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Holy shit, a Kamora Lock by Eren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

OH SHIT DID THEY KILL THE ARMORED TITAN?! 


Find out next time on Dragon Ball Z


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Well Henge came up with exploding pikes for the armor titan.

Up  next Promise Neverland and the crazy Sister is out of there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mikasa just can't stop going after Eren



Name me a time when Mikasa isn't after that guy's beta nuts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Henge came up with exploding pikes for the armor titan.
> 
> Up  next Promise Neverland and the crazy Sister is out of there.


I gotta admit I like this new block.


Gets me to sleep before I have to watch Baruto


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Name me a time when Mikasa isn't after that guy's beta nuts.


I'm sure she likes being the alpha to his beta 

I almost worry she'll just take him by force one day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Grandma waiting for the sister with a knife to her back when she arrives.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

Sister is gonna reveal stuff huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

Sister about to get rekted


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

"I don't want to die!" 

Like you get the right to say that after all the shit you've done


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh shit the moms were former children who some survived the process of being eaten? 


Holy shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

I sorta hope for stupid shounen power ups for these children


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Welp Krone, it's somewhat sad to see you go but you reap what you sow.  At least she probably left some clues behind to help the kids out to stick it to Mom.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

I actually feel bad for her now. Damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

well goddamn shit got bad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Well shit, Mom knew all along.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

COME ON YOU STUPID ABSURD POWER UPS!!! COME HELP THE REAL PEOPLE THAT NEED YOU!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

oh shit  

she broke her leg


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Well damn, that was brutal.   Fuck sakes, that some fucked up love.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

HOLY CRAP NORMAN IS SCREWED!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Up  next SAO: Hot fix this Shit.  Tonight whats-his-name takes on a haxed character.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

Damn..... really hoping something happens to Isabella. 

That bitch needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

I hate how hopeless it feels for these kids man 


I love the show but I hate they have nothing to help them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

Kirito and some guy. 


ugh wish Konosuba took spot from SAO or Boruto .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

A sword that cuts though the future...... hot fix that shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

We bringing Bankai now into the SAO series.... hot fix that shit.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

That was a pretty nice maneuver.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> We bringing Bankai now into the SAO series.... hot fix that shit.


this series was garbage long ago my dude. You were loyal till the end but it's ok to skip out on some Toonami shows


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Wait, two Bankai abilities..... hot fix that shit..... better yet ban it all together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

"Human" ...... outside of Kirito you are all AIs..... that indulge in rape.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

The fuck is this clown.  Now we bringing Napoleon in this series.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

Why do they keep making girls fall for Kirito when he's already on lock with Asuna? 

That's one of the issues with Sao. Also doesn't help that some of the girls are actually better than Asuna.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

Okay Pepsi I get it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

JoJo on now and more cat and mouse fun with Kira.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Despite being a sick fuck, Kira doing a civic service by getting rid of that perv.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

Actually didn't mind Kira blowing that guy up. 

The way he was excited to get this disintegrated just from touching some panties reminds me of Sanji.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

That's smart of JoJo using his own blood to create his own "homing" missile.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Kira got played but shit the guy is damn lucky..... until now.  Holy shit the dumb ass came back from the grave to make the save.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Damn, Kira's luck just ran out and now is time for justice.  Until next week.

Up next Black Clover and more training/hot spring fun with Asta and the Crimson Lions.    Yeah he's with the Black Bulls but reasons.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

When are they going to get rid of that annoying gag with asta liking sister Lily?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Dammit Yami. 



Only that guy can work up boys and turn them into men.  The peep raid.

Also not surprised the fog of censor would be used and for good reason.  It would have been one of those banned episodes like the hot spring episode of Outlaw Star.  And leave it to Asta's purity to kill the mood at the end.

Up next the Narudo-vsrse power hour with Boruto then Shippuden.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 2, 2019)

When is Lupin the third coming back again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Foxve said:


> When are they going to get rid of that annoying gag with asta liking sister Lily?



It's part of his character and sadly it's going to be sticking around for a while.  Amazed that it's been consistent despite pretty much every character telling Asta she's part of the Cloth.



Foxve said:


> When is Lupin the third coming back again?



Soon, HxH and SAO:Alice Part 2 are coming to their finish so one of those will be getting replaced with Part 5 of Lupin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

When ChoCho is the voice of reason..  An Inojin-centric episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

When Hinawari is the voice of reason......  Well all's well that ends well for Inojin. 

Not let's the the second half of the third hour of Raw..... I mean the Narudo-verse Power Hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Konan vs Madara continues next week.  Up next HxH to close out Toonami.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Time for the part timer me to take over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Time for the part timer me to take over



That's cool, I don't mind passing the torch though I'll still be posting here every Sat unless it's a business call or family problem.  Hell, more looking forward to the Toonami block than I'm towards Raw and SmackDown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting the block off with MHA and more students learning their signature moves in preparations for the licensing exam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool, I don't mind passing the torch though I'll still be posting here every Sat unless it's a business call or family problem.  Hell, more looking forward to the Toonami block than I'm towards Raw and SmackDown.



I'm just happy that Mox left and has become a huge star. Now I have nothing to connect me to those shows  


Also guessing this is gonna give info on the exams


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Shut up Frog girl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

and thus the whole ura x deku fanbase was already canonized


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Well if that wasn't a give away on who Uraka likes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well if that wasn't a give away on who Uraka likes.


Least Hiro decided to make it clear unlike Naruto where he dragged it out for whoring his manga to those shoujo fans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Welp Wind M Bison just shows up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Least Hiro decided to make it clear unlike Naruto where he dragged it out for whoring his manga to those shoujo fans



And in the end Sakura ended up in a loveless marriage while Hinata took top seat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And in the end Sakura ended up in a loveless marriage while Hinata took top seat.



True , she married John Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Joker would love to have that quirk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Deku's older brother is here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Well Eraser Head and his wifu meeting now.


Also Bakugo knowing a fake when he sees one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Stain did nothing wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Ms Joke is trying to hide her rejections through jokes....how sad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Ms. Joke being thirsty.

And so the class hunting portion of the exam begins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ms. Joke being thirsty.
> 
> And so the class hunting portion of the exam begins




UA gets fucked by the fame


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm glad they kept the Japanese intro and ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

So next week we'll see if the other schools can counter the situation as it is.

Up next universal survival in Super.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> UA gets fucked by the fame



True but you have to remember some of UA's students have an advantage in experience with being attacked by the League of Villains.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but you have to remember some of UA's students have an advantage in experience with being attacked by the League of Villains.


Yeah you're right.  I just think that it would be nice if they were given heads up to explain how it's part of their training 

If that class didn't have Deku or Bakugou or Todoroki they'd be screwed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Fem Broly getting spotlight tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fem Broly getting spotlight tonight.



Meanwhile fans of original Broly yelled a thousand yells after this episode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Lesbian sisters confirmed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

The fuck is this tumblr shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Well Goku's fucked, here comes the wambo combo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

The hell is Frieza doing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

The issue with Naruto is the same with DB , not knowing when to do comedy and action


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Goku actually looks evil in this episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Dammit Goku, this is for universal survival.  Why does Frieza have the balls to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Oh shit Lupin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

So a new schedule for next week with Lupin entering the fray.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm confused. Does Kale have the same amount of power she had when she went berserk the first time right now but under control? If so Goku shouldn't be able to do Jack against her. She casually walked right through his Kamehameha when he was at Super Saiyan blue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Goku eating another wombo combo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

This series legitimately was made so Goku could beat Superman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Control Fem Broly nerfed and God Goku Red needs debuffs now.  Hot fix this shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Control Fem Broly nerfed and God Goku Red needs debuffs now.  Hot fix this shit.



Trust me it gets worse


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Fucking fusion just because.  I thought fusion earrings were supposed to be banned in this fight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Each passing minute is about ten thousand years 

so how is that minute meaningful?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

AoT and more titan fun next.  Probably more Mikasa saying Eren as well.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 8, 2019)

Well damn. [HASHTAG]#girlpower[/HASHTAG]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'm confused. Does Kale have the same amount of power she had when she went berserk the first time right now but under control? If so Goku shouldn't be able to do Jack against her. She casually walked right through his Kamehameha when he was at Super Saiyan blue.



Honestly, I'm thinking it's a written in nerf despite what the characters are saying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Well damn. [HASHTAG]#girlpower[/HASHTAG]


[HASHTAG]#Gokuhitswomen[/HASHTAG]

[HASHTAG]#Heshouldbefiredfromsaiyan[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

still can't believe Mikasa raped Eren in the manga


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> [HASHTAG]#Gokuhitswomen[/HASHTAG]
> 
> [HASHTAG]#Heshouldbefiredfromsaiyan[/HASHTAG]



Please don't tell me that shit is really trending.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 8, 2019)

At first I thought this was the wrong episode LOL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> still can't believe Mikasa raped Eren in the manga



Well when you are that thirsty..... wait what?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Please don't tell me that shit is really trending.


Nah I just made it up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well when you are that thirsty..... wait what?!


I kid..... but she's getting worse on her thirst man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Poor Marco, these traitors  should get rekted


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Poor Marco, these traitors  should get rekted



He orders Annie to take Marco's gear then ask why he's getting eaten.....the fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He orders Annie to take Marco's gear then ask why he's getting eaten.....the fuck.



I'm guessing they assume all the titans are controlled by people. 


Didn't realize some of the titans are rouge


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Well the big foot titan practicing his pitching for some reason.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> still can't believe Mikasa raped Eren in the manga



Hope this is a joke. 

Seriously man no spoilers.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah I just made it up



You got me man......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> You got me man......


I know something shocking did happen but I'm not the type to spoil so my bad for the joke


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Welp the Colossal Titan just took the field but how man casualties because of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow, so Armin has to make the decision to go after the colossal or not.

Up next the Promised Neverland.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

The computer animated  Colossal Titan looks pretty bad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

seriously though Toonami needs some light hearted shows. I don't want grim AOT followed by Promise Neverland


----------



## Foxve (Jun 8, 2019)

I can't wait to learn the secret of why the Titans are doing this.......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

of course Norman is scared 


he's about to be lunch food


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> seriously though Toonami needs some light hearted shows. I don't want grim AOT followed by Promise Neverland



Lupin part 5 is next week and Gundam Orgin Red Comet (Char)  is coming soon after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lupin part 5 is next week and Gundam Orgin Red Comet (Char)  is coming soon after.



aww man I don't want no Gundam show 


Lupin is fine though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> aww man I don't want no Gundam show
> 
> 
> Lupin is fine though



You have to remember Gundam is a staple on Toonami.  From Wing to Fighter to Iron Blooded Orphans when there is a Gundam series being made, it'll end up here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

The hell is this, let's break each others bones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You have to remember Gundam is a staple on Toonami.  From Wing to Fighter to Iron Blooded Orphans when there is a Gundam series being made, it'll end up here.


Dammit 


Too many serious shows in this lineup 

I want Konosuba to be famous so we can get a third season 

It even has Simpsons / Seinfeld type of comedy


----------



## Foxve (Jun 9, 2019)

These kids are awesome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Poor kids they have no idea.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Fucking sick lies being told to the children.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking sick lies being told to the children.



Why can't Goku exist in this universe?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Well the kid came back despite that he's next on the lunch menu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

so how in the hell are you gonna get across the cliff?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Well next week looks hopeless as well.

Up next SAO: Hot fix this Shit and more debuffs needed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit
> 
> 
> Too many serious shows in this lineup
> ...



They have other mecha shows they could promote a bit more.  Hell I've been hoping they would finally green light the GaoGaiGar vs Betterman LN/Manga series into anime form.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They have other mecha shows they could promote a bit more.  Hell I've been hoping they would finally green light the GaoGaiGar vs Betterman LN/Manga series into anime form.


Yea that too. Wish Toonami would help push some up and.coming animes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea that too. Wish Toonami would help push some up and.coming animes.



They'll probably go with what is considered main stream for the moment.  Honestly this is why I miss Anime Unleashed as it gave lesser titles a chance to shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Welp Alice get's her will back at the cost of her eye.... yeah this series.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2019)

Wait, wtf happened with JoJo??


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2019)

Ooooh, today is the season finale...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Wait, wtf happened with JoJo??



Last episode tonight I think.  Kira was finally caught last episode and the conclusion is tonight I believe.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 9, 2019)

So I guess we're losing JoJo starting next week? Does that mean that tonight's episode is the last one of the Season or something?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Foxve said:


> So I guess we're losing JoJo starting next week? Does that mean that tonight's episode is the last one of the Season or something?



I think Diamond ends to night, don't know when Golden Wind will get dubbed and allowed to air.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Numb nuts should have ran, now he's going to be a puppet.   Well playing on an AI's lust.   The fuck is this..... 

Up next JoJo and the conclusion of the Kira arc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

This JoJo has been entertaining.Gonna miss it


----------



## Foxve (Jun 9, 2019)

I guess that's one way to recruit people.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Again the fuck is this.  So the fool gets an STD by letting his protection down.....what?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Kira is a sick fuck....... what is he doing?!


----------



## Foxve (Jun 9, 2019)

So now so now Kira has lost both his shit and his head. Serves the fucker right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Don't feel sorry for this sick fuck getting his head crushed in via accidental back up.   Rot for all eternity you deranged bastard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

And thus Kira get's his one way trip to Hell.  Enjoy the ride fucker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

So long JoJo, you will be missed until Part 5 is dubbed.

Up next Black Clover and the Royal Knights selection arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Well Asta remembering the guy who tried to fix his arms.  So Asta's team on first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Up next the Narudo Power Hour with Boruto and Shippuden.  Don't know if the episodes are filler or cannon though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Welp those two arguing are only making the shipping stronger.  So this fishing trip is to make sure everyone remains friends not matter the future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Boruto talking of teamwork, yet when the TV adaption of the film comes, he's made a hypocrite with his actions.

Up next Shippuden and hopefully some canon material to start the Great Ninja war for the next set of fillers kick in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Did she say 600 million paper bombs were being used there.

And Madara survived it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

RIP Konan.  Now at least you can join Yahiko and Nagato in resting in piece in the next life. 

Up next HxH comes near it's run as we wind down the Election arc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

Lupin returns tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

Guess it's up to me tonight 


In b4 I become like Shane Mcmahon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Lupin premier tonight but first MHA and more of the licensing arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Lupin premier tonight but first MHA and more of the licensing arc.





Watch Fyter Fest dammit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

No Deku's brother 

Top ten anime betrayal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

he can make things super hard 

damn innuendos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

Deku being a fanboy for Tokoyami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

1A with the teamwork but here comes the earthquake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

M Bison learned a new skill.  When did he end up in this universe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't remember the Naruto music in this episode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

I see "Camie" is here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Heh, it's "Carmie" .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, it's "Carmie" .


Imagine Camie ends up doing the same though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

A dangerous game of tag


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Imagine Camie ends up doing the same though



Welp, "Carmie's" quick revealed.   And Deku still saw through the disguise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

Sero calling it enviable when she's trying to cut him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Truth is, that girl gets a lot scarier later down in the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp, "Carmie's" quick revealed.   And Deku still saw through the disguise.




That's what happens when someone who remembers little details can do


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Todoroki vs the second hand Power Rangers Ninja Force.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

dammit I hate how short the ending theme is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Cliffhanger ending.

Super up next where power scaling a shit is the name of the game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cliffhanger ending.
> 
> Super up next where power scaling a shit is the name of the game.


It's gonna get worse 



as bad as Shane winning the title in a few weeks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's gonna get worse
> 
> 
> 
> as bad as Shane winning the title in a few weeks



They really want to kill SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

All this absurd power scaling because Goku lost to Superman in a ScrewAttack scenario.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They really want to kill SD.


He's gonna be on Raw too 


then he'll lose the belt to Brock, who will then lose to Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> All this absurd power scaling because Goku lost to Superman in a ScrewAttack scenario.



Toriyama is his own fanboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

The fuck is that calling.  Stupid child god.   At least the other universes are going to play fair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's gonna be on Raw too
> 
> 
> then he'll lose the belt to Brock, who will then lose to Roman



He really is tanking both show to sell to Disney.  It'll get the Star Wars treatment and retcon to hell and back...... well that might not be bad seeing what Vince has done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Now everyone that is weak wanting to merge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He really is tanking both show to sell to Disney.  It'll get the Star Wars treatment and retcon to hell and back...... well that might not be bad seeing what Vince has done.



Just start watching Indy and AEW stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Hot Fix this shit should be the name of this series if SAO wasn't airing.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 15, 2019)

So many rules being broken in this tournament just because the Omni King is a kid. What was the point of even having rules in the first place


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Frieza being a dick as usual.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

Super really sucks. Just do what the hentai comic did


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Welp Goku let his guard down again and got head kick the fuck out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Power scaling a shit.   Goku hits Ultra Instinct at the last moment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Power scaling a shit.   Goku hits Ultra Instinct at the last moment.



Good shows coming up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Goku Reigns rises past his limits and will hit a superman punch and spear next week to eliminate Kefla I'm guessing.

Up next AOT.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 15, 2019)

Next episode we get more on Ultra instinct hopefully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

I genuinely want a Superman comic to create a power where he puts back the limiters of the fighters


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Foot titan has an arm.  Holy shit, I'm thinking some of the pro teams are scouting this guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Water is wet, Mikasa screaming Eren.... what else is new.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 15, 2019)

Eren got punted like a damn football


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

Lel kicked him away like a flee


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Randy Johnson pitching heaters for the Titans in a big foot costume...... holy shit the scouts are screwed.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 15, 2019)

Damn this shit is heavy......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

awesome speech

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2019)

Holy shit, expect some casualties from named characters next week then.

Up next Promised Neverland and raising cattle for demons continues.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 15, 2019)

The feels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

Time for Neverland promise a happy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

that kid acts like Mom a lot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> that kid acts like Mom a lot



Training a replacement already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Training a replacement already



Well I mean how else will they get free labor?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Emma you dumbass .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Mom's psychological warfare is amazing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Well this was a hope crushing episode.  And now Emma getting bribed with becoming the next Mom or Sister.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

don't make the babies sad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Welpl Rey becomes a pyromaniac next episode going by the preview.

Up next SAO:Hot Fix this Shit and more defuffs and nerfs demanded.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 16, 2019)

Norman!!!  

Hoping that Isabella bitch gets hers 

Emma's face at the end. I think they snapped


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Norman!!!
> 
> Hoping that Isabella bitch gets hers
> 
> Emma's face at the end. I think they snapped



Isabella won the psychological warfare for now and despair has hit the two remaining MCs. 


Up now Kirito and Alice still traversing the Tower while their friend allowed to be infected with "Love".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Such betrayals in this series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

That stone guy would be a good household accessory


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Kirito finally gets two swords yet doesn't want to use both.  Buff that shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kirito finally gets two swords yet doesn't want to use both.  Buff that shit.


He'll use it subconsciously then win the heart of Alice as she cucks the blonde dude and now she becomes real and it's another to the harem


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

The hell is this. 

Welp lunch time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Don't wait, kill the albino AI midget.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Whelp that fat dude about to be dead


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Again, kill him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, kill him.



Well animes always do this shit so not surprised how it ended


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Stupid Babyface syndrome strikes again.  Let the villain talk to buy time.  Now Kirito must fight his friend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well animes always do this shit so not surprised how it ended



A play I see used by the WWE a lot when it comes to babyfaces.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

shitty lines are goddamn shitty. Jesus.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

All this power granted because he said yes to the nookie.    The guy is the HHH of the series then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> A play I see used by the WWE a lot when it comes to babyfaces.



Yeah it's pretty much abused by them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Well another cliffhanger ending.  

Up next Lupin.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 16, 2019)

Dude got some kind of mind control STD  


Up next the return of Lupin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Dude got some kind of mind control STD
> 
> 
> Up next the return of Lupin



Very true, but STDs are suppose to hurt not buff.... hot fix that shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Interesting art form here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Lupin discovers the net..... wonder how he finds time with work with all the Fujiko pics he can find on line.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Did this series come out before the Rogue Nation film.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

So she's Rei Ayanami with reddish hair and some personality.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 16, 2019)

Lupin is back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Loving the music so far


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Lupin y u no scared of anything ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

smooth as fuck Lupin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

So the series is Lupin vs the net.  Well should be an interesting season.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 16, 2019)

Can't wait to see how Lupin is going to win this game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Igawa once again chasing his Moby


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Black Clover up next and more of the Royal Knights selection arc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Lupin still a cocky son of a bitch with the net existing.

He's my second fave character now behind Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

So Asta against range magic.  And his team mate doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Asta's fangirl huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Asta's fangirl huh?


Part of his ever growing harem.  Sadly his heart is only for a woman of the Cloth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Part of his ever growing harem.  Sadly his heart is only for a woman of the Cloth.


Hey  he probably sees the glory in the Nun cosplay


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Well Noelle now has a rival in her cousin for Asta now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

I take it this guy came from the graduate program of Azien's School of Trolling.  And the guy can trash talk as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

And they keep coming out of the woodwork for this series.

Up next the Narudo Power hour as Boruto starts of the fun with what Boruto does........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Noelle now has a rival in her cousin for Asta now.


Tsunderes can go fuck off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Boruto
<has Naruto's annoying attitude

<is a genius


Jesus no wonder this series a shit. It's SAO all over again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Tsunderes can go fuck off



You do know he has a Yandere in Sally after his butt literally.  Same with Deku and Toga.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You do know he has a Yandere in Sally after his butt literally.  Same with Deku and Toga.



Toga wants both Deku and Uraraka now so 


also don't call Neji Uncle Neji, he's called Uncle Plot Device


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Toga wants both Deku and Uraraka now so
> 
> 
> also don't call Neji Uncle Neji, he's called Uncle Plot Device



The minute Neji died, Tenten's character development died with him.  Holy shit what happen to her after.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The minute Neji died, Tenten's character development died with him.  Holy shit what happen to her after.


She runs her dad's weapons shop 


Probably is also Temari's side chick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Welp Kakashi done interviewing the kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Welp Kakashi's unmasked was suppose to air in an upcoming SHippuden episode but Toonami pulls a WWE/Deam Ambrose and rush the reveal early killing the hype for the Shippuden episode.



Shippuden up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Well filler within canon tonight I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

Naruto's harem grows...... with beastality.:

And some deceased members of he Akutski are back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2019)

HxH to finish the Toonami block for tonight.  Going via episode guide after tonight's episode is the second to last with next week being the final episode for the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Kakashi's unmasked was suppose to air in an upcoming SHippuden episode but Toonami pulls a WWE/Deam Ambrose and rush the reveal early killing the hype for the Shippuden episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Shippuden up next.


Your words.no longer hurt the IWGP.US champ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Well just waiting for Toonami now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Just letting it be known tonight is the final episode of HxH to air on this block so it was fun despite having it's time changed around. 

So up first MHA and more of the licensing exam arc.  Last time Todoroki was up against the Ninja Storm hand me downs and Class 1A was split up by a quake quirk.  What will happen tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Just letting it be known tonight is the final episode of HxH to air on this block so it was fun despite having it's time changed around.
> 
> So up first MHA and more of the licensing exam arc.  Last time Todoroki was up against the Ninja Storm hand me downs and Class 1A was split up by a quake quirk.  What will happen tonight.



Tonight we'll see Todoroki be Todoroki


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

I wonder if the voice of Gaara is voicing Todoroki because they both sound all low volume about it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

I'll be honest , Todoroki bores me. He just feels like the standard anime edgy boy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Welp there went Ninja Force.   Should have called upon their Megazord.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Wait did they mesh a normal episode with an OVA?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait did they mesh a normal episode with an OVA?



I think that's not until a couple of episode from now to promote the Two Heroes film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think that's not until a couple of episode from now to promote the Two Heroes film.


Hmm true but I sorta remember in the manga that these four don't get any time and just are assumed they passed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

That's right, one of those girl's quick is a strategy based thinking, but having the brains means shit unless you have the equipment and power t carry it out.  Do they have it is the question.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Poor Momo she's  book smart but she's not a strategist


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hmm true but I sorta remember in the manga that these four don't get any time and just are assumed they passed.



Oh you mean they got the Temari/TenTen treatment with having scenes created to show how the battle went.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh you mean they got the Temari/TenTen treatment with having scenes created to show how the battle went.


Yeah although that gets made up later on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Poor Froppy, being put to sleep via cold.  She probably feeling what people who watch RAW are feeling every Monday night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

God I keep forgetting Momo's quirk is rather lewd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor Froppy, being put to sleep via cold.  She probably feeling what people who watch RAW are feeling every Monday night.


I wouldn't know, I'm having the time of my life watching mah boi become everything he thought he could

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

The Midoriya Effect


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Momo lead Class 1A passes their trials and move on.  Brains mean shit unless you have the equipment to carry the plan out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh no Bakugou's boyfriend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

That's right, this guy's quirk turns people into a lump of flesh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh no Bakugou's boyfriend



Tumblr probably rioting right now..... unless they are still complaining about the Shinji/Karuo thing from Netflix.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tumblr probably rioting right now..... unless they are still complaining about the Shinji/Karuo thing from Netflix.




Nah with the whole movie and everything, I'm starting to legit wonder if Hori is gonna go that route 

if anything guys will probably drop the series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh shit Aizawa is a proud papa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

You know Bakugo and Deku are a scary duo if they can properly work together.

Up next Super and more universal survival.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm glad they stretched out the ending , always gives me a peaceful feeling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

female broly > Broly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

That's right, the broken system known as the Shonen Power Level at work here.  Hot fix this shit please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

It's time to hand down nerfs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's time to hand down nerfs.


don't worry Kefla is now part of DB cause the creators fell for them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

I said nerfs god dammit, not buffs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

"They're made for each other." 


Seems Android 17 ships Kefla x Goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

The hell is this ass kissing of power lever talks going on here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Good ole Vegeta ego


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Good ole Vegeta ego



So how long before he gets his shot at Ultra Instinct and then their kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

All this because of Superman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how long before he gets his shot at Ultra Instinct and then their kids.


He doesn't.


I think manga makes it clear only Goku will reach this level


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> All this because of Superman.


Toriyama was butthurt by Death Battle 

That he forgot why Goku existed in the first place 



 I'll watch Mobile Suit Gundam : The Origin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Guess we know what's replacing HxH.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 22, 2019)

So Ultra Instinct just makes you faster and capable of movement without thinking about it? Or is there more that hasn't been shown yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guess we know what's replacing HxH.



I know what's replacing WWE for me in October


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Foxve said:


> So Ultra Instinct just makes you faster and capable of movement without thinking about it? Or is there more that hasn't been shown yet?


There's more but until the fight with Jiren.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

The Chosen One Neo.... I mean Goku getting serious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

what a light show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Again debuffs and nerfs are needed, not super buffing to God Mode here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

she took it in the face


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Chosen One Neo.... I mean Goku getting serious.


funny enough people bitched about Goku not beating Kefla more so than Superman Goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Fusion a shit when the Konami Code is used.  Goku wins and is setting up for his rematch with Jiren.  And Frieza riding coattails on that win. 

Up next AoT season three and time for some named characters to bite the dust going from last episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fusion a shit when the Konami Code is used.  Goku wins and is setting up for his rematch with Jiren.  And Frieza riding coattails on that win.
> 
> Up next AoT season three and time for some named characters to bite the dust going from last episode.




The one good aspect of this series is the twist


----------



## Foxve (Jun 22, 2019)

So it's harder to punch in that form because you have to tense your muscles up when you punch and his mind can't keep up with his body basically? Makes since I guess.....


LOL on it being strong enough to beat Superman though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Well there went the commander.    And all this to buy Levi time.  Holy shit is he going to go off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Shit, they are eating losses right now.

Well Levi has arrived and is ready to give Big Foot some pay back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Fucking Levi is GOAT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

How many Scouts did they lose for that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Fucking horseman titan.  Levi had that kill.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 22, 2019)

Levi's a fucking G


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh wait I remember now ......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Mikasa wanting blood on anyone wanting Eren... well Mikasa being Mikasa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mikasa wanting blood on anyone wanting Eren... well Mikasa being Mikasa.


Mikasa just has a super mega thirst for Eren


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Potato girl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Armine


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

The hell, did Sasha and Armin just buy it.  And Armin done no mater what, he got roasted bad.

Well Hange still alive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Well Mikasa and Eren got the job done on their respective Titan but damn the cost for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

I thought for sure the colossal Titan would be final villain. Boy was I wrong


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Well we're going to have to wait til next week to see the casualties numbers from tonight.

Up next raising kids a cattle to be sold off the demons on The Promised Neverland.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 22, 2019)

Damn. RIP Armin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

I just want to say that having back to back dark series is gonna wear me out 


We need some comedy on Toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Wait you are letting the idiot duo that almost screwed the past plans in charge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait you are letting the idiot duo that almost screwed the past plans in charge.


yeah if anything they should really just be the alarm for the two of them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

OH FUCK DUDE NO!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

And the rise of pyromaniacs begin.  


Wait what did the kid just do... pour gas on himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And the rise of pyromaniacs begin.
> 
> 
> Wait what did the kid just do... pour gas on himself.


you're taking the idea of a kid burning himself alive well


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2019)

The first half of the show and I'm already getting feels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Next week, the rise of Char.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Foxve said:


> The first half of the show and I'm already getting feels.


I'm already getting mad that Goku isn't here to save these kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Mother got played but damn to lose half your ear for it.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2019)

They cut off their ears. Holy fucking shit........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mother got played but damn to lose half your ear for it.


Least it wasn't half of your body


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Gah the kids are finally on the move  


Go you adorable kids go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Damn, Emma planned it all out.  She played Mom like a fiddle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

batshit mom 


Oh fuck they forgot a kid back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

The hell, a kid stayed behind. 

Well up next SAO: Hot Fix this Shit.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2019)

These kids are badass as fuck........

And that kid that stayed behind. Isn't that the same one that kept popping up when something important happened?

Something's up with that kid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Meh, Kirito vs his friend with an STD from the head of the organization they are up against.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Idiot, you let your guard down and this is what happens.  Yeah, SAO pulling WWE quality heel turns.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

He did it all for the nookie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Um, kid then explain prostitution.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2019)

Dis niga  desperate for that nookie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

The hell is it with this series and wanting to bone the final female boss.

Well up next Lupin Part 5.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Welp Lupin being tracked by the internet and now the new girl is efficient when it comes to what foods she eats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Lupin joins Twitter, Instagram and such.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lupin joins Twitter, Instagram and such.



He'll find the greatest thievery ever......free porn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

also decided to skip out on SAO , too boring for me


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2019)

Lupin just basking in the spotlight. Giving zero fucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

lol Lupin won't touch robot girl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

dat Lupin saving a damsel in distress


----------



## Foxve (Jun 23, 2019)

It may look bad now, but I already know Lupin's going to take care of these guys just like he did those punks who were trying hassle that girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Well the Lupin game just became The Deadpool.   That's the Eastwood film, not the Ryan one just to clarify. 

Up next Black Clover and more Royal Knights arc fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Lupin game just became The Deadpool.   That's the Eastwood film, not the Ryan one just to clarify.
> 
> Up next Black Clover and more Royal Knights arc fun.


kinda glad you clarified. I would have mistaken it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Asta's waifu is angry


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Well the fancy boy having choice words for Asta.  With Mamosa on this one that he wins so she and Asta can have their way with him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

also seeing as the Naru/Boru power hour is coming up I'll probably fall asleep as usual


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

well the bratty prince  seems to be able to motivate at least


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> well the bratty prince  seems to be able to motivate at least



Yeah Jonny B Badd getting his team on the same page.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah Jonny B Badd getting his team on the same page.



It's kinda like Gai's Shining Youth. It works you just have to allow yourself embarrassment of the worst kind


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

lol ok I am starting to like Asta dude's legit hilarious and he's so damn loyal to the sister


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> lol ok I am starting to like Asta dude's legit hilarious and he's so damn loyal to the sister



Again, he's acquiring a harem yet wants a woman of the cloth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, he's acquiring a harem yet wants a woman of the cloth.



you can say he's found his  Goddess


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh yeah this guy.  Finrel's younger brother.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

whelp Toonami time is over for me .

In b4 hour of  Anime Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> whelp Toonami time is over for me .
> 
> In b4 hour of  Anime Raw



Buy why you want to miss the Narudo Power Hour. 

 

So Graduation Exam up next for Boruto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Buy why you want to miss the Narudo Power Hour.
> 
> 
> 
> So Graduation Exam up next for Boruto.


Cause I'm salty about Hinata


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cause I'm salty about Hinata



What because she got into a workable marriage with the main character of the previous series and not like Sakura who ended up a single parent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Anko what the fuck happen to you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

It's going to be interesting to see those students knock down a peg or two by the teachers.  Anko, Shino, and Konohamaru before even getting to Kakashi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Well Kakashi getting a bit more serious now. 

Up next Shippuden and more Oonoki vs Dederia from last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Honestly, just let Naruto handle Kabuto by himself.  The man has been Naruto's bitch since the original series.

Was that an animal dick I just saw on this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

HxH up next and I'm thinking it's the final episode of the series if I'm going right by the schedule name.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

And thus Hunter X Hunter ends it's run on Toonami.  It was an interesting series and a fun watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What because she got into a workable marriage with the main character of the previous series and not like Sakura who ended up a single parent.


Nah cause she sacrificed actual character growth to be just a stay at home


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah cause she sacrificed actual character growth to be just a stay at home



But there is only so much character development in Boruto to go around, many of the original series characters are going to be sacrificed to build up the newer generation.   I mean nobody can be Cena and Reigns ........ I mean Naruto and Sauske.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But there is only so much character development in Boruto to go around, many of the original series characters are going to be sacrificed to build up the newer generation.   I mean nobody can be Cena and Reigns ........ I mean Naruto and Sauske.



No wonder I hate Naruto 

Sasuke's fine in my book

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 27, 2019)

does anyone happen to know what chapter of the hunter x hunter manga i should pick up at if want to see what happens next? or should i just start at the beginning with chapter 1?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2019)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> does anyone happen to know what chapter of the hunter x hunter manga i should pick up at if want to see what happens next? or should i just start at the beginning with chapter 1?



The last episode of HxH was chapter 339 so chapter 340 is where you should go to pick up right after.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 27, 2019)

Does it get really good? Like do they explore the other parts of the world??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Does it get really good? Like do they explore the other parts of the world??



Last I remember 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they are still on the ship heading to the Dark Continent with a deadly competition with a rich/royal family going on.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 27, 2019)

Interesting. Guess I got a new manga to check out. Though wow, all these years and it looks like there's only been about 50 or so chapters


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2019)

Food Wars set to air next week along with Gundam Origins. 

From ANN: The schedule for next week

The official Facebook account for Adult Swim's Toonami block announced on Thursday that the block will premiere the Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma anime on July 6 in the United States.

Toonami will have the following schedule on that day:

11:00 p.m. – Dragon Ball Super
11:30 p.m. – Attack on Titan
12:00 a.m. – Sword Art Online: Alicization
12:30 a.m. – Lupin the Third: Part 5
1:00 a.m. – Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma
1:30 a.m. – Black Clover
2:00 a.m. – Boruto: Naruto Next Generations
2:30 a.m. – Naruto Shippūden
3:00 a.m. – Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin
3:30 a.m. – My Hero Academia


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm confused, is My Hero going on a break or did the ratings tank that bad?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I'm confused, is My Hero going on a break or did the ratings tank that bad?!



Give it about a month and a half, I have a feeling they'll change the schedule by then.

@Jon Moxley 

What do you think of the new series coming in?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Give it about a month and a half, I have a feeling they'll change the schedule by then.
> 
> @Jon Moxley
> 
> What do you think of the new series coming in?


Wonder how well the food gasms are gonna go over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wonder how well the food gasms are gonna go over



In all honesty, I haven't seen Food Wars as of yet.  I might watch a few episodes on Crunchy to see how it goes.  What I do know is the director of the series has been wanting to get his mecha series he did back in the mid 90's back into continuation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> In all honesty, I haven't seen Food Wars as of yet.  I might watch a few episodes on Crunchy to see how it goes.  What I do know is the director of the series has been wanting to get his mecha series he did back in the mid 90's back into continuation.


Well he ends up staying in this series for three seasons with a 4th coming in October


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Kicking off the block MHA and more of the licensing arc exam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Well damn, Bakugo got tuned into a lump of flesh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Hmm, so Deku and his co are passing right now.  Nice strategy by Uraka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Class 1A with the comeback.  All are in. 

Up next Super and more universal survival.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Vegeta attempts Ultra Instinct and gets bruised for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Nia Jax and Charlotte Flair double teaming Goku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

I AM HERE! - does All Might pose


----------



## Foxve (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh shit we're getting Food wars! Fuck yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

she ain't les you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Holy shit, Jax getting piss off the Krillin scored with 18.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Android 18 just use the power of insult to tell ask her how she would know love if she isn't with anyone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

oh yeah I remember I just tuned out these episodes. Got sick of the love girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

What crap is this being spewed by the big one.  And what fuck up concept of love is that for a power up.

At least 18 about to put her straight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

The Kai just pissed off the wrong woman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

AoT season three up next, time to see who lives and who dies tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 29, 2019)

I'll never understand why 18 wanted to marry Krillin. 


Relevance maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'll never understand why 18 wanted to marry Krillin.
> 
> 
> Relevance maybe?


cause he wished her back alive and liked her 


I bet she's still cucking him though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

oh snap Armin lives?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'll never understand why 18 wanted to marry Krillin.
> 
> 
> Relevance maybe?



One of the many mysteries of the DB verse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh damn, the choice that must be made.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

shut up Eren and Mikasa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Why did I get a FOX advertisement?


----------



## Foxve (Jun 29, 2019)

Holy shit...... I'm so glad this cliffhanger happened right before the commercial break and not the end of the episode.......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

eww Eren's voice is terrible


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

how about reviving none? 

Playing God is wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> eww Eren's voice is terrible


 
But it's Kirito.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But it's Kirito.


DOUBLE EWWW!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Yay Armin is gone forever


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Noooo he's gonna live


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Holy shit, with his dying breath, the commander made sure Armin was chosen.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 29, 2019)

That was fucking incredible of an episode!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, with his dying breath, the commander made sure Armin was chosen.


He did it to troll me 

He really is satan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Up  next Promised Neverland and probably the last episode for it's season until the next one is made.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He did it to troll me
> 
> He really is satan



Alas, one of the student from Azien's School of Trolling has been set free.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 30, 2019)

Armin's back!!!!!! 


Fuck you Bertolt! You deserve that and more!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Alas, one of the student from Azien's School of Trolling has been set free.



Well I'll just enroll in the moxley school and send him on a trip......to the hospital


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2019)

damn you small child. you got everyone killed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Wait, the left a spy on purpose in a future attempt to bust them out in two years.  That's some risky planning there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Holy shit, they thought this through.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 30, 2019)

So many fucking feels!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2019)

damn these kids


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2019)

oh no she caught up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2019)

backstory for the mom huh?  I don't trust it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Wow, so Mom knew of the escape area when she was young and we see the friend she ended up losing due to being harvested.   Well don't fell that much sorry for her since she was doing the same damn thing.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2019)

Woooooooooooow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2019)

OH SHIT!!! SHOCKING REV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Rey was actually her biological son but she was willing to send him off to be harvested.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rey was actually her biological son but she was willing to send him off to be harvested.



I have a more important question...........H-H-How did she get knocked up?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

So season two when???

Up next SAO: Hotfix that Shit Please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I have a more important question...........H-H-How did she get knocked up?



Guessing artificially or probably a breading program to get similar product like her.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 30, 2019)

They fucking did it!! Fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guessing artificially or probably a breading program to get similar product like her.


I'm hoping it's that cause she showed signs of mind break


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

This power up due to lust, hot fix that shit please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

The albino midget was killed, well no nookie for you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Welp that AI has megalomania in the highest order.  Almost matches mine, almost.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Wow, an AI making an AI to use as a puppet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Um, Namco Bandai is calling.  They are asking you not to use one of it's sword dancer skins.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm supposed to feel sorry for a spider that we only knew for two episodes that weren't even next to each other?

Really?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

AI spider is dead.   Well next week hopefully the nude Goddess gets what's coming to her. 

Up next Lupin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'm supposed to feel sorry for a spider that we only knew for two episodes that weren't even next to each other?
> 
> Really?



Its WWE... I mean SAO you take what you can get.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

What bullshit commercial was that.  "Sex is the sandwich"  and then plants a condom on a peanut butter spread.  So what are STDs, the moldy spices.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Poor evil puppers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Well that's a messed up backstory.  Kid never had a childhood and it was either going to be a sex slave or a hacker with no freedom.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 30, 2019)

Lupin GOAT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Jeez, just have those two tie the knot already.  How many years of this cat and mouse game has Lupin and Fujiko been playing.

Up next Black Clover and more of the Royal Knights Selection arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

So it's the artist captain of the Aqua Deer vs random characters just introduces.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Wasn't expecting Rill's backstory but it was nice.  So up next Luck and his kooky teammates. 

Up next the Narudo Power Hour with Boruto kicking off the first half with Shippuden finishing the second half.

Last week the team was taking on Kakashi and co for a passing grade of the academy exam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2019)

Kakashi being a true prick there.  Damn got into the moment of allowing them to oppose him despite the class having already pass by teaming up. 

Up next Shippuden and I think more canon then a repeat of HxH to close out the block before the new schedule takes place next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Well looks like there will be a new series premiering in the future on Toonami.

From ANN:

*Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba Anime to Air With English Dub on Toonami*
posted on *2019-07-04* 22:15 EDT by Rafael Antonio Pineda
Aniplex USA also announces release dates for 5 home video BD releases



Aniplex of America announced at its Anime Expo panel on Thursday that the Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba television anime will premiere with an English dub on Adult Swim's Toonami block. Aniplex of Americadid not announce a premiere date for the anime.

Aniplex of America also announced the following home video release dates:

Kill la Kill Complete Blu-ray Disc Box Set: December 24
Fate/Zero Complete Blu-ray Disc Box Set: October 29
Fate/stay night: Heaven's Feel II. lost butterfly Limited and Standard Edition Blu-ray Disc: November 19
Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai Complete Blu-ray Disc Box Set: November 19
I want to eat your pancreas Blu-ray Disc: October 29
The Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba anime adapts Koyoharu Gotouge's manga of the same title. The anime premiered on April 6, and Aniplex of America licensed the series. The show is streaming on Hulu, Crunchyroll, and FunimationNOW.

Haruo Sotozaki (Tales of Zestiria the X, Tales of Symphonia the Animation) is directing the anime at ufotable(Fate/Zero, Kara no Kyoukai, Katsugeki: Touken Ranbu). ufotable is also credited for the scripts. Akira Matsushima (Maria Watches Over Us, Tales of Zestiria the X) is the character designer, with Miyuki Sato, Yōko Kajiyama, and Mika Kikuchi serving as sub-character designers. Yuki Kajiura (Sword Art Online, Fate/Zero, Madoka Magica) and Gō Shiina (Tales of Zestiria the X, Juni Taisen: Zodiac War, God Eater) are composing the music. Hikaru Kondo is producing the series.

The anime will have 26 episodes.


----------



## Soranushi (Jul 5, 2019)

_I can see Toonami replacing Alicization with Yaiba so long as Aniplex has already dubbed enough episodes by the time SAO goes on break in a few weeks._


----------



## Alita (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks like my hero academia will be the last show to air on toonami now. Wonder why that is?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

Toonami can fuck itself.MHA shouldn't be that far down especially when Sword sucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Toonami is making MHA the Bayley of anime, about to go to the back of the line.


But honestly, this move is having scratching my head.  I couldn't be doing that bad in the ratings to justify the placement.  I'm guessing this will change in a few weeks when there is another scheduling change when AOT ends it season run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami is making MHA the Bayley of anime, about to go to the back of the line.
> 
> 
> But honestly, this move is having scratching my head.  I couldn't be doing that bad in the ratings to justify the placement.  I'm guessing this will change in a few weeks when there is another scheduling change when AOT ends it season run.


I'm only guessing but it's possible there won't be anymore dub for MHA due to Funi not wanting to pay .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami is making MHA the Bayley of anime, about to go to the back of the line.


Also take that back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm only guessing but it's possible there won't be anymore dub for MHA due to Funi not wanting to pay .



You sure, Funi is promoting the series heavily and have teamed up with Loot Anime to release a special Loot Create for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also take that back



I'll take back comparing the block to Bayley, but I won't take back the Bayley comment.  I have scruples to adhere to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'll take back comparing the block to Bayley, but I won't take back the Bayley comment.  I have scruples to adhere to.


You probably think that was good shit huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You sure, Funi is promoting the series heavily and have teamed up with Loot Anime to release a special Loot Create for it.


I see. Then I guess Toonami wouldnt pay for the rights to show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You probably think that was good shit huh?



It's no my fault WWE legit killed off her character like that.  Kishi woul be proud of how they went the Sakura route with Bayley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I see. Then I guess Toonami wouldnt pay for the rights to show.



Give it a few weeks after AOT ends it's run and there is another schedule change.  It might get back to an earlier time slot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Premier night as Food Wars and Gundam Origins start their run tonight.

But first Super and more universal survival fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Premier night as Food Wars and Gundam Origins start their run tonight.
> 
> But first Super and more universal survival fun.


Dude. OP animation


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Is the forum having problems right now.  Got an error thing when I tried to post and had to open an new browser just to get back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

The fuck is this abomination.  This isn't Love, it's cocaine of the lowest quality to come up with this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Bad message sent by Super tonight, Fury overcomes Love.  

Well goodbye 2nd and 6th, you were weird but fun to watch.   

Up next AOT season 3.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2019)

Man I feel sorry for them. RIP 6th and 7th


Vados


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Armin just learnrf he's a titan now and has eaten a person.  Well in all technicality he's taking it well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Welp you can't keep a wounded Sasha down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

Skipped Super and seeing Eren get his PTSD back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is the forum having problems right now.  Got an error thing when I tried to post and had to open an new browser just to get back.


Mine says DSN needs update


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2019)

So dramatic. Just open the damn basement already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

So the people of the wall are primitive?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

And we have to wait til next week for the explanation of the photograph. 

Up next SAO: Hot Fix This Shit Please.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2019)

I got to wait till next week for the probably the biggest secret in this series that I have been waiting for since the first season. Can't fucking wait


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mine says DSN needs update



Had that message an hour prior to Toonami starting.  Had to restart my laptop to get the forum back on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had that message an hour prior to Toonami starting.  Had to restart my laptop to get the forum back on.


Same issue. Damn what is NFs problem?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Well hot babe vs loli.... who will win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Again, nerf these abilities.  And the Tales of series will be wanting their Sword Dancer back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

So an AI created an AI.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Meh, loli has something planned if she had given up this easily.  And when is Frankenstein's Monster going to turn on it's creator.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Angry Birds 2...... that damn film made money to warrant a sequel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

So one more episode of SAO:Alice left.  And that's one hell of a cliffhanger to end on.

Next up Lupin III part 5.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

So Fujiko now after Lupin for the money.  Well so much for that relationship.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Tumblr must be celebrating right now.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2019)

Wait, something happened between Lupin and Fujiko?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wait, something happened between Lupin and Fujiko?



I'm guessing it's some sort of set up those two probably came up with.  If I recall during the previous parts hasn't she seem to turn on Lupin only to have it become a set up of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Wow, was that a set up from the start.  That kid is resourceful. 

Up next Food Wars.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2019)

That did not happen! And even if it did, Lupin's swag will overwrite motherfucking reality!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Hmm, so the episode ends with a Lupin head shot and someone winning the death pool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

And with that Food Wars will probably end up at the tail end of the Toonami block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

An now we know how this series go a TV MA rating.  Holy shit, orgasms through food.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2019)

Soma


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Interesting first episode I say.

Up next Black Clove and more Royal Knights tournament arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2019)

Not really a fan of that particular character's English dub voice. Hope it grows on me.....


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2019)

Noel's brother's a dick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Man, there are a lot of idiots on Noel's family that need to be knock down a couple of pegs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Noel's brother's a dick



Very true,  You did see the scene quite a few episode back when Asta and her were invited to the capital for a ceremony only to have her older siblings completely shit on her.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2019)

Dude got thrashed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

And with that spell, Noel puts her older brother in his place. 

Up next the Narudo Power Hour with Boruto and Shippuden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Sarada wanting to transfer to a new team because she thinks her and Boruto are not compatible as team mates.  Bull shit, their parents didn't get along at the start and I recall one was trying to kill the other near the end of Shippuden.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Well Team 7 the next generation is here.  But Sarada saying "We'll inherit Team 7's will, and then outshine them.", yeah their parents reach Godhood so good luck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

SHippuden up now and ....... give me a break filler. 

The hell, hypocrite Third, just tell the kid about his family.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 7, 2019)

with the commercial we just got, i would't be surprised if dr stone gets dubbed soon & ends up on toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

So recap over.

Up next Gundam Origins premiering at a late time slot for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> with the commercial we just got, i would't be surprised if dr stone gets dubbed soon & ends up on toonami.



We have a couple of series ending their runs soon.  SAO in one, AOT in about four or three, and Super in under 12 episodes left.  So wouldn't be surprised is that series ends up on one of those time slots.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Well they went right into the assassination, now let the political manipulation start.  I wonder how many people will end up with knives in their backs when this series ends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Interesting family dynamic the Zabis.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Welp Char showing his fortitude at a young age. 

Up next MHA to end the block..... for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

Man, there is a lot of things the heroes have to do for this rescue operation. But now Gang Orca has taken the field.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2019)

So this is the line up for the time being until the said shows I mention a page ago end their runs then it's probably shuffling time slots again.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 7, 2019)

Well that's surprising. How could a show as good as MHA be doing that bad in ratings??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

gen:LOCK to air on Toonami Aug 3rd.  So it's a series that going to take up eight weeks to finish.

From ANN:

*Toonami Premieres gen:LOCK Animated Series on August 3*
posted on *2019-07-07* 23:28 EDT by Rafael Antonio Pineda


The official Facebook account for Adult Swim's Toonami block announced on Sunday the block will premiere Rooster Teeth's gen:LOCK animated series on August 3.

The series is available streaming on . Crunchyroll describes the series:



Fifty years in the future, an oppressive authoritarian force threatens to conquer the world. A daring team is recruited to pilot a new form of weaponized neuroscience that powers devastating mecha, but they must be willing to sacrifice everything to save the world.
The series debuted on January 26. Evan Narcisse and Gray G. Haddock directed the series, which stars Michael B. Jordan and Dakota Fanning.

_Source: Toonami's Facebook _


----------



## Soranushi (Jul 8, 2019)

_While Hero Academia being dropped to the end is ridiculous, it probably just means Funi would rather keep the upcoming Simuldub of Season4 starting in Oct for their own app, rather than giving it to Toonami first; and will likely give it to Toonami after the season completes its run._


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Thinking tonight is the last night of SAO before it goes on hiatus.

Anyway, up first Super and more universal survival fun as two universes where erased last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Welp so much for stealth.  Though I'm guessing the yellow rat has something else under his sleeve.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 13, 2019)

So much for the Invisible Man. It's a good thing that the only people left on Universe 7's team are the useful ones


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

So 17 figured it out, but Piccilo got eliminated by a bug.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Well RIP 4th Universe. 

So up next AOT season three and more backstory on the history of why the walls were built.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 13, 2019)

So there was a devil of the earth that started everything?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

god @PlacidSanity Fight for the Fallen  just finished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Well this series tends to show the shit side of humanity.  And Eren living through his father's dream.

Up next SAO: Hot Fix this Shit.  I'm thinking this is the last episode of the season until the series gets back from hiatus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

time for toonami to star........oh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

so in other words the Titans are good guys 


LAME!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Well shit that escalated quickly.  At least the ass hole got what he deserved at the end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Seriously though Attack on Titan dropped the whole interesting seeing the point of view of animals to become a cliche shounen with 
RR Martin writing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> god @PlacidSanity Fight for the Fallen  just finished



I'll watch the main event later on. 



Jon Moxley said:


> Seriously though Attack on Titan dropped the whole interesting seeing the point of view of animals to become a cliche shounen with
> RR Martin writing.



Are you referring to the GOT TV series, because that was D&D's work and as a reward they will be working on the next Star Wars films.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Dammit Kirito, go dual blade.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

Duel welding time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Finally he goes dual blade, but what is with this girl's Blade Work shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'll watch the main event later on.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the GOT TV series, because that was D&D's work and as a reward they will be working on the next Star Wars films.



Well then, I'm sure they'll do fine


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Well the flame albino got his girl at the end.  Legit lit a fire under her.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks like home boy was able to get that nookie after all


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

shut up Jesus Kirito. 

Let a man die knowing he got to smash and bang


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

The hell is this melodrama shit.  Dammit you are peeing on the memory of the girl that had AIDS in the previous season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

this episode proves to me how SAO never stopped being a crap series.


May the gods show mercy and never have any more shows . AMEN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> this episode proves to me how SAO never stopped being a crap series.
> 
> 
> May the gods show mercy and never have any more shows . AMEN



There is more to come.  The series went on hiatus and will be back when ufotable gets to it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

End of Eva.... what's this invasion crap.  Fuck sakes, please.   And they end the season on a slap in the face cliffhanger.  
Up next Lupin and more internet fun.  Last week, Lupin "died", tonight we get to see who cashed in.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

@PlacidSanity are you sure this is the last episode of season 3 of Sao? 

If so that's one hell of a cliffhanger.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> @PlacidSanity are you sure this is the last episode of season 3 of Sao?
> 
> If so that's one hell of a cliffhanger.......



The series went on hiatus for the time being, it'll be back soon though I don't know the reason for the break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There is more to come.  The series went on hiatus and will be back when ufotable gets to it.



I'm sorry , I just don't get how this series has kept going and not gotten better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Welp the hackers got fucked hard.  Now it's their turn to play the game.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

Lupin is a motherfucking G!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

The girl told Zennigata where they were.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Bullshit, it's already be established Lupin and Fujiko are friends with benefits, lots and lots of benefits.

Up next Food Wars and more foodgasms.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Lupin played them like a goddamn fiddle


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

the animation and music and va is so good for Lupin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lupin played them like a goddamn fiddle



Fujiko got the pay out though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fujiko got the pay out though.


True but as the end of the episode show, Lupin doesn't really care about cash .

Plus  seems like she lost cause she doesn't get to talk to Lupin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

The hell is in the food to cause a Buddist to abandon his fasting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is in the food to cause a Buddist to abandon his fasting.


Crack


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Well Soma has to please the pallet of a God tongue in order to get in.  And from looks of it, she hated her mother's breast milk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah everyone's gonna have their clothes rip in this series.

and I do mean everyone


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

Dafuck? She could speak as a newborn and her first words were her voicing her displeasure with breast milk. I saw this sub but it has a bigger impact hearing it dubbed. 

Shit reminds me of Katakuri from One Piece.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Dafuck? She could speak as a newborn and her first words were her voicing her displeasure with breast milk. I saw this sub but it has a bigger impact hearing it dubbed.
> 
> Shit reminds me of Katakuri from One Piece.



Lol, I remember now, this is a Sentai Filmworks series.  Their dubbing tends to be hit or miss on some characters but mostly it works out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

guys better not watch this show when you're hungry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

cooking turn lewd. Damn you horny Japs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

The fuck.....   Being assaulted by food taste.

And now we know who the tsundere of the series will be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Whelp that's the series. Good show guys. What a run


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> cooking turn lewd. Damn you horny Japs



A country with a low birth rate, they must find ways to entice reproduction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> A country with a low birth rate, they must find ways to entice reproduction.



Well I suppose that is an option 


Or you know....... stop being scared of your sex shadows


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Black Clover up  next and more Royal Knight selection arc.  Thinking it's the start of the second round.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

Forgot how much I liked the first Food Wars ending song


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Mouten said:


> i'm on ep 5



Did you get to watch tonight's episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Black Clover up  next and more Royal Knight selection arc.  Thinking it's the start of the second round.


Funny enough I hated BC but now seeing it dubbed, it's a fun show .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Funny enough I hated BC but now seeing it dubbed, it's a fun show .



It's interesting that the English VA's of Noel and Asta are engaged to each other.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Forgot how much I liked the first Food Wars ending song


Why must animes change their endings or ops when sometimes they're perfect?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's interesting that the English VA's of Noel and Asta are engaged to each other.


NANI?!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well I suppose that is an option
> 
> 
> Or you know....... stop being scared of your sex shadows



But what about the NEET life.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But what about the NEET life.


Think of it this way.....has the NEET LIFE ever made your waifu real?


Have you escaped to a different world to have a harem and be OP?

NO?

Then there you go


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

wait I remember seeing this episode 

Is this a repeat?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> wait I remember seeing this episode
> 
> Is this a repeat?



No it's new unless you saw it on Crunchy sub.  



Jon Moxley said:


> Think of it this way.....has the NEET LIFE ever made your waifu real?
> 
> 
> Have you escaped to a different world to have a harem and be OP?
> ...


 
True but then wasn't there a report that a guy spent about 10 grand on marring the Vocaloid Miku machine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No it's new unless you saw it on Crunchy sub.
> 
> 
> 
> True but then wasn't there a report that a guy spent about 10 grand on marring the Vocaloid Miku machine.


I swear I did. The guy makes both the girl and guy feel good about himself and then the edge lord beats his plans and wins it himself 


That dude needs to realize his wifu is a THOT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I swear I did. The guy makes both the girl and guy feel good about himself and then the edge lord beats his plans and wins it himself
> 
> 
> That dude needs to realize his wifu is a THOT



I'm not joking, this nut spent real money to get hitch to a VR machine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm not joking, this nut spent real money to get hitch to a VR machine.




It won't change all the weebs who worship her and marry her. So he's marrying a THOT as I said


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's interesting that the English VA's of Noel and Asta are engaged to each other.



I heard about that. Hope it doesn't mean anything for the characters they are voicing. 

I'd prefer it if Asta went the harem route


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I heard about that. Hope it doesn't mean anything for the characters they are voicing.
> 
> I'd prefer it if Asta went the harem route



Might as well, Tenchi did it right and that was back in the 90's. 

So Asta's Black Asta form only can be used for a certain amount of time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I heard about that. Hope it doesn't mean anything for the characters they are voicing.
> 
> I'd prefer it if Asta went the harem route


Why the harem route?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

S&M Ichigo made a point, guy relies on too much on sensing magic made traps that he didn't notice the Asta made one.

Up next the Nardo Power Hour with Boruto and Shippuden.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks like the good shows are over now. Pretty glad that they decided to put the new Gundam show at the back of the block. 

Night guys. Till next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> S&M Ichigo made a point, guy relies on too much on sensing magic made traps that he didn't notice the Asta made one.
> 
> Up next the Nardo Power Hour with Boruto and Shippuden.


So they are gonna show the OVA of MHA today.


This means next week might be the movie 

I hope


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Why the harem route?



I find Mimosa better than Noel. But Noel also kind of gives me the hinata vibe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So they are gonna show the OVA of MHA today.
> 
> 
> This means next week might be the movie
> ...



Hmm, we might find out mid week when the new schedule is released.



Foxve said:


> Looks like the good shows are over now. Pretty glad that they decided to put the new Gundam show at the back of the block.
> 
> Night guys. Till next Saturday.



Later man, will be here for the duration of the block.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I find Mimosa better than Noel. But Noel also kind of gives me the hinata vibe.


So what about the older girl?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, we might find out mid week when the new schedule is released.
> 
> 
> 
> Later man, will be here for the duration of the block.


Would be nice since Melissa will be introduced.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Ok, it's a Mitski-centric episode.   If I recall, it's also canon since it's in the manga as well, I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Would be nice since Melissa will be introduced.



It literally depends on William Street.  In all honesty, it's literally been years that Toonami has done a movie night and mostly gone with marathons of previous series to catch people up.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So what about the older girl?



Are you referring to that redhead with like 6 or so younger siblings? I'm honestly not sure how they would make that work if Asta went the harem route. Would she have time for Asta? Or would he and Mimosa as well as Noel have to assist her with them?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Oro being Oro but he's still a sick fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

What type of parenting is this.  And he ends up choosing Boruto to be his guide.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

All that light and dark talk reminds me of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Are you referring to that redhead with like 6 or so younger siblings? I'm honestly not sure how they would make that work if Asta went the harem route. Would she have time for Asta? Or would he and Mimosa as well as Noel have to assist her with them?


Well matbe kids become self cared for


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Revival of the Uchiha my ass.  Sauske only has defective clones as his daughter will probably ending up with the Uzumaki last name.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Shippuden up next and dammit please be canon.  We just went past the half way point and now have about 240+ more episodes to go before Naruto ends it's run.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Retelling of the starting arcs of Naruto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Revival of the Uchiha my ass.  Sauske only has defective clones as his daughter will probably ending up with the Uzumaki last name.


Nah Boruto.too beta for him to ask


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Retelling of the starting arcs of Naruto.


I took a nap this hour


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I took a nap this hour



Good.

Up next Gundam Origin and more of Char's history.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Good.
> 
> Up next Gundam Origin and more of Char's history.


I regret not.starting at beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Well that's a promising start tot the episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Well that's one way of getting the kids out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

That woman knows how to take charge.  But running a GunTank through the streets though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

So the children finally escaped. 

Up next MHA and more of the licensing exam arc.  Thinking they are facing Gang Orca tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Dammit forgot it's a side episode in preparation for the Two Heros film.  Movie was a pretty fun watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit forgot it's a side episode in preparation for the Two Heros film.  Movie was a pretty fun watch.


Wasnt fun for Uraraka fans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wasnt fun for Uraraka fans



Maybe she'll get a better role in the second film but I'm thinking it's going to be the Deku and Bakugo show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Maybe she'll get a better role in the second film but I'm thinking it's going to be the Deku and Bakugo show.


Pretty much 


Seems like it's time to become Batman time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Bakugo going straight to the point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bakugo going straight to the point.


He's.a.hero all right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Give me a break, this good girl falling for the bad boy cliche.   And soon the twist will be revealed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Give me a break, this good girl falling for the bad boy cliche.   And soon the twist will be revealed.


The troll twist was amazing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

This is low, even for the teachers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Fans that watch this will wonder if she'll appear in any of the upcoming episodes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is low, even for the teachers.


Agreed.

Also Now they have to show the movie otherwise nobody will get it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fans that watch this will wonder if she'll appear in any of the upcoming episodes.


Dammit they better show it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2019)

Again people will wonder when the film will come out only to realize it's been out for months on home media.

And I got the Wal-mart collector's edition.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again people will wonder when the film will come out only to realize it's been out for months on home media.
> 
> And I got the Wal-mart collector's edition.


also this triggers me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They need to get Dr. Stone as well and this will be a great lineup



Give it time, I'm thinking by next year it'll probably end up as part of the block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> also this triggers me



It's just a lenticular cover that FUNI did with the Broly film as well.  Though I think Funimation got the better masters for the MHA film than what happen with DBS Broly.  From what I saw, the US version was in a green tint of sorts.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 19, 2019)

Toonami looking better and better as times goes on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Give it time, I'm thinking by next year it'll probably end up as part of the block.



I just hope it's early block I know you want established series but Dr. Stone has so much potential .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Let's get the block started with some DB Super and more universal survival.  Going from last episode, there are three universes left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

I found out why Toriyama loves tourneys so much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I found out why Toriyama loves tourneys so much.



Hmm, can you please expand on that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, can you please expand on that.


So apparently Toriyama is inspired by Sumo tourneys and then he said G1 Climax became his second fave. So Sumo and wrestling are influencing his series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So apparently Toriyama is inspired by Sumo tourneys and then he said G1 Climax became his second fave. So Sumo and wrestling are influencing his series.



That's cool. 

So the Toriama mecha universe about to be fed to Team Goku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool.
> 
> So the Toriama mecha universe about to be fed to Team Goku.


Team Goku gonna be fed to Brock Jiren


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Team Goku gonna be fed to Brock Jiren



But what of the Shield.  Goku Reigns, Vegetta Rollins, and ...... well I can't use Ambrose, the guy went on to greener pastures and Frieza is still there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But what of the Shield.  Goku Reigns, Vegetta Rollins, and ...... well I can't use Ambrose, the guy went on to greener pastures and Frieza is still there.


Use New day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Use New day



You're wanting a team to take on Brock Jiren, not throw pancakes at a dumbass kid god and then get thrown out of the ring seconds later.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You're wanting a team to take on Brock Jiren, not throw pancakes at a dumbass kid god and then get thrown out of the ring seconds later.


Then I can think of only one team. Finn , DB , AJ


----------



## Foxve (Jul 20, 2019)

17 and 18 are pretty much the MVPs of this tournament in regards to their ability to never lose their energy or get tired.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then I can think of only one team. Finn , DB , AJ



Vanilla midgets that came close but no cigar..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Foxve said:


> 17 and 18 are pretty much the MVPs of this tournament in regards to their ability to never lose their energy or get tired.



Very true.

So combination complete, Mecha about to make a show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Watching Kai and Super and just saw Vegeta give up easily vs Frieza makes me realize he's a coward


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vanilla midgets that came close but no cigar..


Well united they can actually win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Hmm, planning from Goku and Vegetta.  And Gohan puring his all in that attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Just get tp the final fight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr Pepperoni giving us the cliffhanger ending til next week.

Up next AoT season 3 and more backstory on the origin of the Titans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dr Pepperoni giving us the cliffhanger ending til next week.
> 
> Up next AoT season 3 and more backstory on the origin of the Titans.


The fact you just said Dr. Pepperoni seriously makes me question life


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just get tp the final fight



Remember, Dragon Ball is a cash cow and Toei is going to milk it for all it's got.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks like this is just going to be a repeat of last week's episode and a new one after it......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Yea this is a repeat. Fuck off Toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Looks like this is just going to be a repeat of last week's episode and a new one after it......





Jon Moxley said:


> Yea this is a repeat. Fuck off Toonami



Figured it was.  Just looked at the schedule and the new one is after this.  Well next week is the premier of FIre Force to take SAO time slot for it's run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Also a reminder that Titan is nearing it end of it season run and Super is nearing the end if it's series run also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Figured it was.  Just looked at the schedule and the new one is after this.  Well next week is the premier of FIre Force to take SAO time slot for it's run.


Should have just shown the movie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Just realized. @PlacidSanity  you have an ahego av


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

After tonight's new AoT episode there is one left to finish season 3 and Super just has 11 left so expect a new series early fall to take it's place.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just realized. @PlacidSanity  you have an ahego av



The class rep that has a fetish for serious muscle.  Well that's the Dumbell series for you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The class rep that has a fetish for serious muscle.  Well that's the Dumbell series for you.


I saw a clip. Not as crazy as it seems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> After tonight's new AoT episode there is one left to finish season 3 and Super just has 11 left so expect a new series early fall to take it's place.


MHA season 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

So next the new episode of AoT season 3.   And as I've stated in a previous post next week should be the season's last.  Took a look at gen:Lock and that has 8 episodes for it's season run so it's be ending the same time as Super so expect two series to take their places.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh yea the time traveling episode. Eren talking to his dad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Hmm, so Eren and Armin have a set amount of time to be alive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

I just dont get AOT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Ewwww a shitty 3D mech show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

So Ymir was killed off and regretted not being with Historia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Ymir was killed off and regretted not being with Historia.


She now gonna get cucked in death


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Yep time travel episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Wait..... what???  Wasn't that a flash back going on there. 

Also Eren's mom was killed by his father's first wife.

Up next Lupin III  and probably more fun dealing with the internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jul 21, 2019)

Wait what happened? How did Eren say that to his dad through the other guy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Time for lupin fun.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wait what happened? How did Eren say that to his dad through the other guy?


Okay, so I wasn't the only one confused then lol


----------



## Foxve (Jul 21, 2019)

I have to work so I'll miss the last episode of AOT season 3 live next Saturday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

The hell episode is this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I have to work so I'll miss the last episode of AOT season 3 live next Saturday


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell episode is this.


Guess the serious stuff is over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

I thought Fujiko and Lupin where done with each other in the last arc.  And now Lupin is being pressed into trying to break that safe because he's in dept with his crew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Fuck sakes, just put a dead corpse on that chair and it'll open the damn thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Now they are beating him stupid.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 21, 2019)

Jigen's got a point. Sexy woman can make a guy stupid   

Poor lupin though... With friends like those who needs enemies.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Lupin saves the day....oh wait


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 21, 2019)

...WTF...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

The hell did I just watch. 

Up next Food Sex..... Food Wars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

God I love Lupin's ending theme


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Jigen's got a point. Sexy woman can make a guy stupid
> 
> Poor lupin though... With friends like those who needs enemies.....



Name me an anime series where that isn't true.  Thus the old saying "Men have a weakness for nudes"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Name me an anime series where that isn't true.  Thus the old saying "Men have a weakness for nudes"


The anime is called BEGONE THOTS!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

The hell type of cooking school is this.  What kind of odds are those for graduating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Loving how Soma just shits on everyone in his introduction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

The grandpa cheated


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Loving how Soma just shits on everyone in his introduction.


The burial


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The burial



Writers must have called HHH for tips.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Writers must have called HHH for tips.


Its all about the game and how they play it.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 21, 2019)

Lmao Soma telling everyone else their trash


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

This series.  And the girl only passed because she coattail road her way to an A.  Ah the tsundere reacts.

Up next Black Clover.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 21, 2019)

My boy Soma bukkaking these plebs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

So we get a backstory on why Sol admired her captain so much.  Too bad her strong Idol has a weakness for the worst guy to hold the title of captain.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

The red hair Ichigo step up his game with all those traps.  And Asta held his own and Memosa at the end to close the deal.

Up next the Naruto power hour with Boruto up to bat.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 21, 2019)

Whelp that's all the shows I watch from Toonami. See you guys in two weeks. Take care

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Well leave it up to the Narudo Power Hour to clear house here in this thread.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

So Boruto on his first mission.. So who is going to be his Zabuza and Haku.

Shippuden up next to finish the Narudo Power Hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Recap done.

Up  next Gundam Origin and more of how Char became Char.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Again the political machinations of the Gundam verse.  But in all honesty need to go back and watch the original series to see how this all ends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

This emote is the best representation when it comes to the Zabis and their political dealings.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Hmm, the precursor to the Zaku.  Also guessing that was a cameo from a young Amuro.

Up next MHA to finish the block off.  Last week was more of a stand alone to promote the Two Heroes film to tonight it's back to the Heroes Licensing Exam arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Heh, so that last part of the exam was a bit intense with Todoroki and Wind Bisoin clashing though they came together begrudgingly at the end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

What a bad time for Fire Force to premiere. Just a week after the Kyoto Animation fire homicide 


Hell they've only released three episodes in sub due to that tragedy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What a bad time for Fire Force to premiere. Just a week after the Kyoto Animation fire homicide
> 
> 
> Hell they've only released three episodes in sub due to that tragedy



True, I read on ANN that the thrid episode was modified for airing. 


Anyway, should be an interesting premier with one to come next week as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, I read on ANN that the thrid episode was modified for airing.
> 
> 
> Anyway, should be an interesting premier with one to come next week as well.


I'll also tune out early.

Moxley vs Naito will be fire


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Premier night with Fire Force but first lets get this block started with Super and more universal survival.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

Ok so if I try to stay up for all of Toonami then G1 climax will start at 4 am  then at around 6:40 am is when Moxley vs Naito happens.


Dear god


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ok so if I try to stay up for all of Toonami then G1 climax will start at 4 am  then at around 6:40 am is when Moxley vs Naito happens.
> 
> 
> Dear god



Well there is the hour break calle the Narudo Power Hour you can take.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well there is the hour break calle the Narudo Power Hour you can take.



I suppose 

That hour will knock me out for the rest of the night though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I suppose
> 
> That hour will knock me out for the rest of the night though



True, you'll end up missing Origins and MHA.

Again why are those two at the tail end of the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Well Super stealing from Voltron, creating a RoBeast.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, you'll end up missing Origins and MHA.
> 
> Again why are those two at the tail end of the block.


cause Toonami isn't getting rights to show season 4 of MHA? 


also poor Gundam always being treated badly 

I actually did want to watch it but 3 am is way too late


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Power scaling at play.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Power scaling at play.



You know I gotta apologize for my Moxley marking out but the dude just put up a five star match and a four star match in NJPW. He's becoming a well rounded wrestler


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You know I gotta apologize for my Moxley marking out but the dude just put up a five star match and a four star match in NJPW. He's becoming a well rounded wrestler



Good, make Vince regret how he treated Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Good, make Vince regret how he treated Dean.


He's also bringing in viewers to both NJPW and AEW so he's working hard for two companies  

That's why he's my boy.  Dude loves this business like we all do and all he does is bust his ass for it. 

Yeah he's no AJ or DB but he cares about wrestling as much as them 

Still I hope WWE gets better so the fans who just want E can get some good product that they deserve 


Kinda like how Super deserved to finish faster than this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

DBS became Attack on Titan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Big Monster about to taste 18, there is a doujin of this somewhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

Oh yeah that meme of Goku saving Android 18  became a cuck meme for poor Krillin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Also Frieza's ego hurt because of who the monster went after first.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Big Monster about to taste 18, there is a doujin of this somewhere.



Actually ......there isn't.  The internet behaved for some reason


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yeah that meme of Goku saving Android 18  became a cuck meme for poor Krillin



Good thing Dean left or this could have been his fate with Renee should Vince's Cucking fetish kick in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Good thing Dean left or this could have been his fate with Renee should Vince's Cucking fetish kick in.



Well remember he had Steph and Dean flirt with each other on tv? Pretty sure he cucked Renee and HHH already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Actually ......there isn't.  The internet behaved for some reason



Bullshit, it's Japan, you know this probably is one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bullshit, it's Japan, you know this probably is one.


True true. Japan can't help itself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Well the RoBeast has been defeated so Universe 3 gets erased.   Mecha took a hit this day in the DB universe.;


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

So it's  DX vs The Shield huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

I just want to get through attack on titan .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So it's  DX vs The Shield huh?



True but Goku Reigns and Freiza Rollins will have to be pulling the majority of the load for their team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Up next AoT and probably Eren snapping.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but Goku Reigns and Freiza Rollins will have to be pulling the majority of the load for their team.



So it's Superman power up and Flippy comeback? 

guess the other three are  Bobby , Drew , and Corbin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

What do these girls have in common, their lovers are geeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

So Eren remembers the past which the guy remembers the future of the past 


Why did this get unnecessarily complex?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What do these girls have in common, their lovers are geeks.


Least they're not cringey overpowered mcs like Naruto


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

So the truth of the Titans is going to become public knowledge..... public reactions should be interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Least they're not cringey overpowered mcs like Naruto



True, I was almost tempted to include Shinji but he's been portrayed as a little bitch and Asuka's personality tends to be a turn off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

This bullshit again, the commander legit knocked the needle away from Levi when he went to inject the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, I was almost tempted to include Shinji but he's been portrayed as a little bitch and Asuka's personality tends to be a turn off.



Yeah I hate Shinji.


Also lol this dude going off on the main cast


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This bullshit again, the commander legit knocked the needle away from Levi when he went to inject the guy.



Levi should have said something  but again he probably has a reason not to .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Fuck sake, Eren just lost it.   He saw something he shouldn't have.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

Eren tripping balls again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Vin Diesel going to counter the Rock by bring in Cena in the next F&F film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

The sea is overrated


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

And with that Eren kills the mood and sets up a grim reality for next season.  Guy wants blood now. 

Up next the premier of Fire Force.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

Also lol that's how the season ends 

One more and they're done for good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And with that Eren kills the mood and sets up a grim reality for next season.  Guy wants blood now.
> 
> Up next the premier of Fire Force.


Next season is the last season so they better go 24 episodes.......oh wait that'd take 10 years


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also lol that's how the season ends
> 
> One more and they're done for good



I think so, going to have to look that up on ANN.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

"No matter what I have to do, I will be a hero!" 

Easy there Dekuroki


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Yeah it's the final season for AoT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah it's the final season for AoT.


The animation probably cost a bit but I think it was worth it. Shame how fantastic animation can never have more than four seasons in anything


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The animation probably cost a bit but I think it was worth it. Shame how fantastic animation can never have more than four seasons in anything



That's fine unless you want Toei to do the animation for future seasons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's fine unless you want Toei to do the animation for future seasons.



Toei actually has done a fantastic job with the latest One Piece episodes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

I hate how this series is basically exaggerating the saying of Fight fire with fire 


I hate you for this Japan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

already fanservice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

So I take it the creator of this series is the same guy that made SoulEater.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> already fanservice



Wait until the third episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

RoosterTeeth series replace AoT.  Well for eight weeks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait until the third episode.





True but the fact a shounen jumped one episode in to show fanservice shows me that this series is already trying to warm things up for  thirsty weebs like me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> RoosterTeeth series replace AoT.  Well for eight weeks.


Just buy the right to show MHA movie goddammit 


it would save some time for new series


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just buy the right to show MHA movie goddammit
> 
> 
> it would save some time for new series



They would have to do the same for the Boruto film along with Naruto the Last to explain some of the upcoming scene for Boruto. 

So Toonami doesn't have permission to air MHA's upcoming season from Funi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

always killing the moms  

why not the uncles ? 

Oh wait .........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They would have to do the same for the Boruto film along with Naruto the Last to explain some of the upcoming scene for Boruto.
> 
> So Toonami doesn't have permission to air MHA's upcoming season from Funi.




who cares about that pandering Naruto x Hinata movie?



I just want to see double detroit smash again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

So they deal with possessed people that have turned into a living flame entity.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> who cares about that pandering Naruto x Hinata movie?
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to see double detroit smash again



You mean the film where Sakura called herself a consolation prize because of Naruto's rivalry with Sauske.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

not a bad show but the pacing doesn't leave room for emotional connection.


I'll have to wait for the next two episodes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You mean the film where Sakura called herself a consolation prize because of Naruto's rivalry with Sauske.



Yeah . I know someone who's a big SS fan so I won't go all HHH on her ship but damn man, I've seen Oda do some decent romance with Sanji x Pudding and she almost wanted to kill him . How in the hell is Oda better than you on writing a good romance ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Up next Lupin and hopefully an episode where it doesn't have his gang beating him stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Up next Lupin and hopefully an episode where it doesn't have his gang beating him stupid.



Lupin needs to tell them if they don't quit their bullying, he'll walk out the show and they will go homeless


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

WHAT.......THE ......HELL.......LUPIN? 

You're going way too far now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

What the fuck....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> WHAT.......THE ......HELL.......LUPIN?
> 
> You're going way too far now



Well you have to guess he does know Fujiko's body from experience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well you have to guess he does know Fujiko's body from experience.LOS


True but he was about to have that dude learn the hard way about him 

Lupin confirmed gay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

sometimes I just want more Lupin episodes for the music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

So is the painting legit or what.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So is the painting legit or what.


Probably is. I'm thinking they are lying about it being fake so B can have it's value go up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Never mind it had a notebook in it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Lupin ahead of the game as usual.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

So its a continuing arc.

Up next Food Sex...Food Wars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Well I'm out. Gotta wake up early for the dream match Main event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Well that was an interesting test to stay at that dorm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Bullshit that's juice and only juice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

So Soma has the 7th seat staying at the dorm. 

Up next Black Clover and more Royal Knights exam arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Well turns out Finrel had a shit family that valued his younger brother better than him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

That was savage but holy shit Langris just made the Black Bulls shit list with trying to finish off his older brother.

Up next the Narudo Power Hour with Boruto and Shippuden.

Boruto is Team 7 finally gelling together while Shippuden is a recap episode of the Sauske Rescue arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Konohamaru making Naruto proud.  The guy taught his student well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Recap done, up next Gudam the Origin (aka Char Rising).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Well looks like Casvel lost his cool there. Holy shit, he almost killed a guy.   And now the cat passed away, but befre that the mother..  And the brother leaves as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Well damn, Char is dead, long live Char.  Poor guy, Casval knew he was being set up so he let his friend take his place.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow, so that's why he always has those sunglasses on.  I thought it was a fashion thing but he's actually covering is eye color.

Up next MHA to close out the block.  License Exam results to be revealed tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

So the top two guy failed, one because of the infighting with another guy during the last portion of the exam, the other for a piss poor attitude at the last part of the exam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

@PlacidSanity I'll probably be watching Triplemania  to see both AEW's and AAA's wrestlers .

Time to expand my horizon from WWE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Premier night as well as Gen:Loc starts it's run but first Super and more universal survival.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Premier night as well as Gen:Loc starts it's run but first Super and more universal survival.


Wonder which will finish first , the firsr hour of Toonami or AAA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wonder which will finish first , the firsr hour of Toonami or AAA



Don't know.

What I do know is that Super has not that much to go, Gen:Loc is eight episodes, and unless reported sometime soon MHA will be ending it's season 3 run in a few episodes as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Hmm, Vegetta going after Jiren of all fighters.  Well learn the hard way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know.
> 
> What I do know is that Super has not that much to go, Gen:Loc is eight episodes, and unless reported sometime soon MHA will be ending it's season 3 run in a few episodes as well.


I still say Konosuba would have worked . It has dub , and 2 seasons


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2019)

Vegeta's tenacity seems to have paid off. Can't wait to see what he figured out after the break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Hmm, Vegetta forcing Jiren back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Nvm, Vegetta had to open is mouth to Jiren.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

What's that old saying "Pride comes before the fall"  

Hits Jiren with everything in that attack but Jiren automatically strikes back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Vegeta needs a gets own count now 


also man I can't even with AAA I didn't care to see Killer cross vs taurus . I  wanted to get to Lucha bros and Laredo kid vs Elite but alas AAA's show is too long


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2019)

Poor Vegeta. Between his attack not doing shit to Jiren and then getting one shot by him right after he's not going to be in a good mood when he gets back up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vegeta needs a gets own count now



The poster boy to the "Pride before the fall" saying.

Anyway Gen:lock on now.  A Rooster Teeth production.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 3, 2019)

this show is only 3 mins in & i've seen all i need to, no way in hell i'm gonna waste my time on this shit! i'll pass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Ok what's the premise of this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> this show is only 3 mins in & i've seen all i need to, no way in hell i'm gonna waste my time on this shit! i'll pass.



This is from the people that made RWBY.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is from the people that made RWBY.


&?? i'm still gonna pass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The poster boy to the "Pride before the fall" saying.
> 
> Anyway Gen:lock on now.  A Rooster Teeth production.


Still better than being a little bitch like in the first Broly movie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Didn't know War of the Worlds got a retelling...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

this shit is basically Avengers End game


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't know if it's because I'm high, but this show on right now is better than I thought it would be. Also the animation on DBS tonight was amazing!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Well looks like they lost the city..... honestly what is the premise of this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I don't know if it's because I'm high, but this show on right now is better than I thought it would be. Also the animation on DBS tonight was amazing!


You're definitely high. The acting sucks, the 3D animation sucked in Spiderman and it sucks now, and the music is too epic for a cheap series.


Fuck CN for putting a cheap replacement


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well looks like they lost the city..... honestly what is the premise of this.



Humans lose city , humans get enslaved, they fight back, they win the city again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

So Mech Warriors meets AppleSeed meets War of the Worlds meets Geneshaft then.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh, yea, they know what they're doing...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Up next Fire Force and more fighting with fire spirits.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 4, 2019)

Wait, is this from the same people that did Soul Eater??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Wait, is this from the same people that did Soul Eater??



Yup same guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Very quirky characters I'm looking at.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

I have no idea what that fight was for but for that girl to name her oversize fire spirit Boboboo.  And it get's put out easy with a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 4, 2019)

The art and color in this show is so dope!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Hmm, so the victims turn into fire spirits yet need to be killed to pass on. 

Up next Lupin and another arc going from last episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Hmm, Gun Kata in a Lupin series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Well finally finished with AAA , next up is toonami up to 3:30 am so then I can watch NJPW for four hours


Jay White vs Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

damn Lupin is pissed. I'm scared


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2019)

My boi Lupin seems worried about this Albert guy. 

Gotta be one dangerous mofo......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Lupin cross dressing again.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2019)

Lupin got out played?!?! 

What is this madness?!?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Well Lupin "died" again for some reason.  Cliffhanger ending.

Up next Food Sex Wars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Lupin died for our sins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

can't believe Food wars is rated MA only cause of the implied orgasms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Rice Juice? RICE JUICE?!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Well Soma inquiring about joining the elite 10.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rice Juice? RICE JUICE?!!!!!



You want the series to use the term Sake. :


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You want the series to use the term Sake. :



It's like calling a rice ball a donut 


this makes me hate dubs again 


REEEEEEE!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

So the Tsundere won here Food War.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Snotty blonde girl continues to believe she's god's gift to everyone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Here comes the thicc tsundere 

Meat girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Snotty blonde girl continues to believe she's god's gift to everyone



She fell to the foodgasm in episode two. 

Up next Black Clover.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She fell to the foodgasm in episode two.
> 
> Up next Black Clover.


but she no sold it remember? 


She pulled a Hogan and got the win cause she's got pull


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but she no sold it remember?
> 
> 
> She pulled a Hogan and got the win cause she's got pull



Nah, if she had truly pulled a Hogan she would have cut a 20 minute promo after the no sell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Ah yes, how Langris ended up on the Black Bulls shit list.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, if she had truly pulled a Hogan she would have cut a 20 minute promo after the no sell.


She did. She said his food was shit and that he deserved to leave the school so that his talentless self can go back to the 'cheap' restaurant


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

So guy tries to kill his little brother is still being given  rank. Man the people in charge are shitty as fuck.

dude's a sociopath.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She did. She said his food was shit and that he deserved to leave the school so that his talentless self can go back to the 'cheap' restaurant



I said a 20 minute promo and she didn't go ham.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I said a 20 minute promo and she didn't go ham.



Well it sure destroyed him though 


isn't that the point ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

So more backstory of Xercs.

Anyway, up next the Narudo Power Hour with Boruto starting it off first and Shippuden finishing last.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So more backstory of Xercs.
> 
> Anyway, up next the Narudo Power Hour with Boruto starting it off first and Shippuden finishing last.


Dude Triplemania is trending world wide


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude Triplemania is trending world wide



I guess Vince counters Monday with a shit show.....oh wait.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Also god Boreruto hour better not put me to sleep . I almost missed Naito vs Moxley 


Guess I'll watch something else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I guess Vince counters Monday with a shit show.....oh wait.


He'll counter with a half assed go home show for next Sunday.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2019)

Zora taking out the trash. This episode really made me like the guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Boruto is such a whiny asshole.

Can he get shot ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Welp Boruto taking a bit after his father with wanting attention.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Boruto is such a whiny asshole.
> 
> Can he get shot ?



But he's the MC.  Plus we are a coupe of episodes away from getting the Boruto film retelling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he's the MC.  Plus we are a coupe of episodes away from getting the Boruto film retelling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Boruto dealing with the infamous Grind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Remember kids, buy games- Boruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Shippuden on now and back to the canon material.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shippuden on now and back to the canon material.


Oh boy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Well that was an interesting 80ish/90ish music video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh boy.



I blame Kabuto's venom for making Anko fat in Boruto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I blame Kabuto's venom for making Anko fat in Boruto.



Kill him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Gara preaching from the Book of Naruto, Psalm 5.  

About to mean garbage when Boruto starts the movie arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Great Ninja war battles about to start.

Up next Gundam Origin (Char Rising).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Almost done with toonami for once. Then on to G1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Char befriending the Zabi, going to learn their ways, and the destroy them within.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Pick them up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Char rising.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

MHA up next and the fated rematch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Honestly, both Deku and Bakugo needed that fight.  They got a better understanding of each other now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2019)

Looked up the episodes left, after tonight there are two more left before season 3 ends it's run.  As for those two teaming up as All Might has stated, we will have to wait til the second film is released stateside by next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Whelp not sure if Plad will be here but I guess I'll have to post for the night. Still think that 3d series sucks ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Let's get this started with Super and more universal survival with Goki and co.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Whelp not sure if Plad will be here but I guess I'll have to post for the night. Still think that 3d series sucks ass



gen:Lock, from what I heard there was a drop in viewership when it aired.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> gen:Lock, from what I heard there was a drop in viewership when it aired.


Good that shit is awful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Welp short recap of Vegetta coming up short with Jiren.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Gohan learning to snipe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Well that was a close ring out.  And Vegetta not out of it yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

What are energy land mines going to do against the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Lol Goku got pwned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Holy shit, Goku came up with a plan and it worked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

They brought back game reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Goku stole Krillin's move set.  Wouldn't be surprised if he went after his wife next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Goku stole Krillin's move set.  Wouldn't be surprised if he went after his wife next.


He'd probably be the person recording


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

John Goku Cena never gives up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Jiren missed. 

Nvm, just testing out his sonic punches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> John Goku Cena never gives up



So he's one AA away from winning the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Meh, Goku Reigns and Vegetta Rollins bout to double team Brock Jiren.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So he's one AA away from winning the match.


Exactly did you see him kick out at 22 punches ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

I'll give gen:Lock another try.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Whelp Shane Genlock is next. Time to change the channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Whelp Shane Genlock is next. Time to change the channel.



Just letting you know after tonight there is just six more weeks of this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just letting you know after tonight there is just six more weeks of this.


Nooooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Least I have Axtv to watch women of wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

......... just six more weeks to go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> ......... just six more weeks to go.


Well All Out will be on for one of those. So maybe 5 weeks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Is the show over?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is the show over?



In about ten minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

The Arbalest is weeping in FMP knowing it's design was used in this series.

Up next Fire Force.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

The hell, were the boob and butt grab just edited now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, were the boob and butt grab just edited now.


Cant have service


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Learn how to dodge


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cant have service



It's late night, any complaints about think of the children should be reported for child abuse for letting their brats stay up that long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Learn how to dodge



A real hero tanks those attacks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> A real hero tanks those attacks.


Except Deku he tanks then has everything broken


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

The rookies work well for that fight.



Jon Moxley said:


> Except Deku he tanks then has everything broken



Least he has a fanatic waiting for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The rookies work well for that fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Least he has a fanatic waiting for him.


Don't talk about Uraraka like that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

So the fire brigade has many department that work independently and some are corrupt.  Well this should be interesting going forward.

Up next Lupin and more of him getting into modern times.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Well damn, Lupid did get played but somebody else played the other guy.  Looks like some news player have made themselves known.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn, Lupid did get played but somebody else played the other guy.  Looks like some news player have made themselves known.


Lupin really out to learn to be less cocky.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Going by the flashback we are going to learn how Albert gets under Lupin's skin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Welp looks like this guy is stern but fair.  Failure brings electrocution.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

So that girl has body parts made of steel including her teeth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

So Lupin and Albert on the same page going into next week.

Up next Food Sex Wars and more foodgasm fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

So the Food War for tonight is a Beef Bowl battle against the meat queen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Beef vs Beef next week, loser gets molested by the food.

Up next Black Clover and more of the Royal Knights test arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

"Clover Clips" ..... that's right this one is an unapologetic filler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Un....Apologetic...Filler.   Well at least it's a recap of the Petit Clover skits.  The Noel tsundere skits are always funny and I'm guessing they will be showing the Charlotte skits as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

The Royal Knights arc continues next week then.;laugh

Up next the Narudo Power Hour with Boruto starting it off and Shippuden ending it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

When Temari says "Dinner is ready" you haul your ass to the table. 

Up next Shippuden and more ninja wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Next week Sasori puppet vs Sasori real.

Up next Gundam Origin (Char Rising).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Char being Char but damn to a person who would have supported him.   Well knowing Char's secret leaves you dead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Char heads to Earth and now an Amuro Ray cameo.

MHA up next to close out Toonami.  Thinking we are meeting some character tonight that are going to be important next season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> Your wish has been granted man.
> 
> ...


Fuck Gen Lock. Lupin or MHA should have that spot. 


Everything else is great though .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fuck Gen Lock. Lupin or MHA should have that spot.
> 
> 
> Everything else is great though .



After tonight, you just have to put up with five weeks of it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> After tonight, you just have to put up with five weeks of it.



Four weeks. Thank god for All Out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

but yeah I don't like how late  Lupin is man. I love that show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off with Super and more universal survival.

Also after tonight there are 7 episodes left of Super and five left of gen:Lock so hopefully they have a series ready to replace one of them as Demon Slayer has been slated to take the other time slot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but yeah I don't like how late  Lupin is man. I love that show.



Should have put the Narudo Power hour there to close out the block.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

So let's see how slowly things progress


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Should have put the Narudo Power hour there to close out the block.


with how badly boruto anime  ratings in Japan and manga are doing and how everyone knows the end of Naruto , they should be .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

The manga for this is still on going right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Cena and Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar circa 2019


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cena and Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar circa 2019



Well Jiren Lesner earning his contract appearance pay.  Goku Reigns and Vegetta Rollins doing the best they can while Dean Buu feign sleep to avoid all of this.

Also Frieza being Frieza and toying with the purple rabbit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Also Cooler made canon when??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Jiren Lesner earning his contract appearance pay.  Goku Reigns and Vegetta Rollins doing the best they can while Dean Buu feign sleep to avoid all of this.
> 
> Also Frieza being Frieza and toying with the purple rabbit.




True after disappearing for a nap he has 



More like Dean Buu no longer being part of that univers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh Dr. Stone promo.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2019)

Freeza being Freeza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

I know we are suppose to be cheering Goku's crew but nice to see Frieza getting his.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I know we are suppose to be cheering Goku's crew but nice to see Frieza getting his.




Till he snakes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Till he snakes



So Frieza should be known as Frieza Rollins then. 

Well damn Dispo out but Gohan when with him.  So Frieza is Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Frieza should be known as Frieza Rollins then.
> 
> Well damn Dispo out but Gohan when with him.  So Frieza is Rollins.


Nah to be fair Gohan knew he had to go with him.


Also it's crazy how much the twitter thing hurt Rollins more than the shitty feud with Corbin or being Becky's bitch


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2019)

Gohan still a G


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Gohan still a G



I actually like him in this series more than when he was supposed to  take the "mantle" 


Here he looks like he legit should take over for Goku


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

time to change the channel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Dammit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit.


Jon went full heel yesterday against Pentagon Jr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2019)

Damn that Irish chick is feisty as fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jon went full heel yesterday against Pentagon Jr



The turn on YouTube?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The turn on YouTube?


Yeah but only highlights. It's really hard to find it but from what a lot of people said, it was a great match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Mmmm, Pizzones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mmmm, Pizzones.


What's Pizzones?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What's Pizzones?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

What have they done to Mech Warriors.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh damn . It looks good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Lesson learn today, tell the guy you are going out with someone else before he finds out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lesson learn today, tell the guy you are going out with someone else before he finds out.




Isn't that a lesson everyone needs to learn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Well five more weeks of this.  When a Pizza commercial gets more my attention than 2/3 rds of the show.

Anyway Fire Edit....Force is next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

Big ole bitty captain


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2019)

This chick has a chair made of men? Only in anime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Oh yeah this character.  This should be fun watching this dub.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxve said:


> This chick has a chair made of men? Only in anime


Uhmmm there's a guy in wrestling who has a chair of guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Who in the world throws a man size mascot into the trees.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi Ho Silver !


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hi Ho Silver !



Well since the series is from the same person who did Soul Eater, we pretty much know who the Black Star of the series is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well since the series is from the same person who did Soul Eater, we pretty much know who the Black Star of the series is.


Man I gotta get back into that show. Only watched a few episodes .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

So the guy is still pissed off at the treatment of the mascot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

I love how the MC has a morale dilemma even with the psycho  fire demon .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

The hell is wrong with this woman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is wrong with this woman.


She's a sadist.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Let the company pissing match begin.  8th vs 5th happening soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

Well things are gonna get interesting. I'm guessing the Fire Defense dept is gonna get exposed some day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

I  did watch the recent episode of Fire Force and well .....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Also I'm guessing the trio of blondes are based off of Doll version Cammy.

Lupin up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Well pays to have a wondering samurai and gunman on your crew..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

oh boy at this stage , metal girl gonna want to do samurai


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Well shit, Goemon not fucking around.  Took the eyes then went for the slice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2019)

Damn Goemon split that bitch in half


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

And the other henchman bites the dust via Iron Maiden.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

Fuck how can anime music be so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Well damn this show didn't hold back dealing with the kid.  And the boss pretty much took himself out trying to kill Lupin and Albert.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

He's finally lost it


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2019)

Lupin still GOAT 


Still wondering if one of these new episodes is going to tell us what happened between him and Fujiko though.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

And Lupin finally gets one over on Albert. 

Up next Food Sex Wars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And Lupin finally gets one over on Albert.
> 
> Up next Food Sex Wars.


Here comes best grill


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Lupin still GOAT
> 
> 
> Still wondering if one of these new episodes is going to tell us what happened between him and Fujiko though.....


She probably stole his heart but then left him for a rich man so now his thievery compensates for the thing he lost .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Here comes best grill



How much will be edited though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How much will be edited though.


A lot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Soma getting those Rollins reactions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soma getting those Rollins reactions.


Damn now I realize 2 of the 3 shield members got boo'd as faces


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

So the girl knows how to work the meat, handle the meat, mold the meat......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Soma Rollins working his magic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the girl knows how to work the meat, handle the meat, mold the meat......


That's why she's best grill


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

the moans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

So tha's attempted sexual assault with food we just witness.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2019)

Pleasure of the flesh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

Lol I forget how lewd this show gets with food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Pleasure of the flesh



Mito just got a first hand exp on what that phrase actually mean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

If the tsundere girls wants to have Soma gone, get her God tongue to do the deed herself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

So they changed the line of how Souma found Ikumis name cute .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Poor girl was conned. 

Up next Black Clover.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Well with the bondage Ichigo shine tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm so glad they skipped past that filler episode.

Time for Asta to school a prick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Fuck sakes, someone shut this guy's pontification. 

Good, Asta about to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, someone shut this guy's pontification.
> 
> Good, Asta about to.


The dude acting like Seth on Twitter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

All that for a fucking tie, bullshit.  What kind of Vince Russo booking is this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Now Zora going off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Vince Russo was behind this episode.  Two bullshit finishes and a squash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

So up next the Narudo Power Hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

So the episode is a faux Robin Hood, Temari still has it, and Boruto meeting the scientist that plays a part in an upcoming arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

So in this episode you learn why not to get Sai mad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Well that was an interesting episode.  So the reanimation jitsu has a flaw after all.

Up next Gundam: The Origin (Char Rising).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

So Char's first meeting with Lalah.   And his first encounter with a Newtype I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Well talk about getting you asses handed to you.   So that's what happens when the inferior faces the superior technology.

Up next MHA and the last episode of Season Three.  Thinking going from the new schedule when Dr Stone airs the series will be going on re-runs.  Well the next season in Japan is slated for October so hopefully by late this year/early next year the 4th season will be dubbed and aired.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How much will be edited though.


What was edited?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 20, 2019)

You guys are talkin about that part in the beginning of the rookie games when Shinra accidentally groped that girl? I thought that scene looked weird. It felt like it was censored. 

Considering what they show us on Food Wars, it seems weird for them to censor it like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Guess I'll watch tonight. To heal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guess I'll watch tonight. To heal



Heard the news on Moxley, don't worry about it, he technically should be back in time for the TNT AEW premier.  So let the premier of Dr. Stone dub help in the healing process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heard the news on Moxley, don't worry about it, he technically should be back in time for the TNT AEW premier.  So let the premier of Dr. Stone dub help in the healing process.


Thanks man. Just the hype videos got me looking forward to next week. I hope this year Ciampa and Mox return with a vengence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Db about to start


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!  

Premier night as Dr Stone is set to air.  So Super up first with more universal survival with Goku Reigns and friends.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Look it's Braun Strowman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Again Freiza being Freiza.  From the back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Look it's Braun Strowman



Nah, Top still has more stamina than Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again Freiza being Freiza.  From the back.




He should have been a snake instead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, Top still has more stamina than Strowman.


Poor Alexa


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Poor Alexa



Well she wanted someone to give her those hands and Top definitely fits the bill on that.

So Top has destoryer powers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Toonami I don't care about steven universe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well she wanted someone to give her those hands and Top definitely fits the bill on that.
> 
> So Top has destoryer powers.



I'm thinking she meant EC3  but he got Ambrose over so she's not allowed to


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Toonami I don't care about steven universe



But CN pays the bills.  

Man they are promoting the hell out of that TV made film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But CN pays the bills.
> 
> Man they are promoting the hell out of that TV made film.


They used to be the big game of cartoons 


They sold out


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2019)

Top is a destroyer? There's a twist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Frieza being cocky as hell only to go down by it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Freiza you fucking dumb ass.  Man his arrogance got him hit right there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Freiza you fucking dumb ass.  Man his arrogance got him hit right there.


Better than being a coward like Vegeta towards Broly


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2019)

Jeez top is freaking ridiculous


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Frieza still being cocky as fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Does Freiza know when to call it a day.  Coming back to get his tail kicked some more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Here comes the show that gets people to change the channels.

Oh wait it isn't Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Well this is going to get dragged out til next week.

Up next gen:Lock...... and four weeks left after tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well this is going to get dragged out til next week.
> 
> Up next gen:Lock...... and four weeks left after tonight.



I wish ratings for that show were bad just so it could get cut. Lupin doesn't deserve to be on till 3 am


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2019)

The fuck did they move lupin the third back so far in the block


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

well least Peanuts movie is on.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2019)

LOL you people all worried about some teenager's grammar when you're always under attack


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Foxve said:


> LOL you people all worried about some teenager's grammar when you're always under attack




Ugh why this over  Lupin ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

Finally some good shows


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

What is this blasphemy that I'm watching.  Knock off FMP mechas getting their asses handed to them by a knock off Muv Luv mecha.  And they are fuckig using colors from the FMP models.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Up next premier night as Dr Stone takes it's spot on Toonami. :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

@PlacidSanity sad reality when only Renee Young commented on Moxley's injury  from the E.

Tells you that people care more for their spots than friends.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

man gonna learn a lot of chemical mixtures in this show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

RIP People in those planes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity sad reality when only Renee Young commented on Moxley's injury  from the E.
> 
> Tells you that people care more for their spots than friends.



Not even Roman....hell man they are suppose to be like brothers.

And the stone turning shit starts now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not even Roman....hell man they are suppose to be like brothers.
> 
> And the stone turning shit starts now.





Yeah the show starts real fast when I saw the subs. I haven't seen all the episodes so I'll probably catch up with you as the season goes on.


It was all a lie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

They've been encased in stone for about 3700 years,  the hell are they not insane if they were awake during the whole time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They've been encased in stone for about 3700 years,  the hell are they not insane if they were awake during the whole time.



well to be fair the scientist is already insane with science


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Also that's one hell of a late confession towards the girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> well to be fair the scientist is already insane with science



True but that means the other guy remained sane because of his thirst for a girl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but that means the other guy remained sane because of his thirst for a girl.



The power of boner >>>>>  stands


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

So the cure for being stoned is bat shit......ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

they better show the underage drinking cause if they censor it .... .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

The restart of civilization and it begins with making wine and brandy.....ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

ok good they didn't cower 


but apparently they got scared off by the   feminists for those bewb and ass moments


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

I already am excited


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

Hoping the next couple episodes of dr. stone draw me in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

That was a fun premier.

Fire Foce up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Hoping the next couple episodes of dr. stone draw me in.


Nani?!


but they already started strong


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Well damn, the Princess Captain was a sister to start.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

Kek so they decided to leave that fanservice huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn, the Princess Captain was a sister to start.



Yeah Sister of the church of THOTS!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

8th company full of lunatics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Princess knows how to treat her guest.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

Dis bitch is crazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> 8th company full of lunatics.


They should be in a mental hospital


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

More fanservice and she's throwing the whole God is dead , everyone should be real argument


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Well the Captain of 5th company is certifiable.  And the nutty gang has arrived to save their Sister.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> More fanservice and she's throwing the whole God is dead , everyone should be real argument



Expect changes to happen.... in any of the SAO series..... because the creator poised it....due to complaints from the west.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

The hell, that guy has not chill.... outright shooting up the place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Expect changes to happen.... in any of the SAO series..... because the creator poised it....due to complaints from the west.



Yeah this story better not be changed or I'll write a heavily mean letter to everyone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

why did that bubble gum explanation feel like a commercial?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> why did that bubble gum explanation feel like a commercial?



Didn't last that long, guy was outright "executed"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't last that long, guy was outright "executed"


I wish I was skilled enough to make the bubble gum part into Mentos meme


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

So the blond Black Star has skill.  And he was using the wrong hand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

Man these fights ended so fast. I'm kinda happy especially with Bullshit DB Super stretching things for months


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

Wait this niga didn't even realize he was using the wrong hand? The fuck is this show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wait this niga didn't even realize he was using the wrong hand? The fuck is this show



You have to remember the creator of this series is the same one that did Soul Eater.

Food Se....Wars is up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You have to remember the creator of this series is the same one that did Soul Eater.
> 
> Food Se....Wars is up next.




Oh boy hentai is on next


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

MIku girl is back


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

Damn homie got kicked just for his hair gel.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Damn homie got kicked just for his hair gel.....



Being a chef here is a ruthless career.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

I swear that  one day one of the students will either shoot up that school or hang themselves during that training trip cause that shit is too hardcore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Being a chef here is a ruthless career.



Didn't realize that school chefs are part of a ruthless career


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm glad this series is airing because it get's Sentai Filmworks representation.  

And Soma's rival has been revealed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

time to go a hunting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

The fuck type of test is this. Legit go out into the wild for your ingredients.  Again, being a chef here is a cut throat career.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

The sheer fact of trying to sell cooking as an epic battle is odd for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

man if I was one of those kids I'd be working on my own food instead of wasting time or hell sneaking off to get some chicken


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

these people can try but nothing beats Popeye's chicken sandwich


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

They only got the chef to moan,not clothes lost......fail.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Black Clover on now and it's the Yuno show since Asta out of the tourney.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Black Clover on now and it's the Yuno show since Asta out of the tourney.




Guess soon he'll take his harem


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

lol fairy and butler yelling like dorks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guess soon he'll take his harem



Yuno cares not for sloppy seconds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yuno cares not for sloppy seconds.


True, he doesn't even care for yucky girls


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

I see there some money spent on tonight's animation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

so wait Bob Ross is in Black Clover?

Holy shit


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

That shit was like a DBZ fight....


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

It was also way better than that other anime fight when Asta first awakened that transformation ability.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

So Yuno has another form.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

King still an asshole.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Bondage Ichigo being invited back into the fold by the wizard king.  But who will he join with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

damn I liked that ending.  I hope he does join.


Oh here' s Burrito hour . Time to click the tv off


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Up next the Narudo Power Hour.  Boruto to start, Shippuden to close.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

Man I really feel bad for Asta. He literally has to work out everyday just to be able to use the only weapons he has. And he still wants to catch up with Yuno after that.

Guy is a true Underdog. Mad respect


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Man I really feel bad for Asta. He literally has to work out everyday just to be able to use the only weapons he has. And he still wants to catch up with Yuno after that.
> 
> Guy is a true Underdog. Mad respect



In return he gets a harem so it ain't all bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Well Boruto going the SJW protest rout.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm probably not going to be able to stay awake through the Naruto hour and that Gundam show to watch lupin. 

I refuse to disrespect the GOAT. I shall watch the episode tomorrow and give a review in this thread then. 

Night guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm just gonna watch something else. And hopefully make it through


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't mind the Naruto Hour so I can watch the remainder of the shows after.  Thinking it's either tonight or next week in Gundam the the shit literally hits the fan and will be looking forward to Lupin despite it's time slot change.  MHA will be reruns until Demon Slayer is given a premier date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Well the reanimation technique was revealed tonight.

Up next Gundam Origin (Rise of Char).   Wondering if tonight is that episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Well damn, the Zabi's don't play around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Well atrocities to be carried out next week.  And a small love story occurred tonight as well, so will it last next episode.

Up next Lupin to close out the night of new content and a rerun of MHA to close out Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Ok, so the gang is in a drug dealers garage with expensive cars.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2019)

Looks like that was a flashback episode of Lupin. 

I was wondering why he was calling her Fuji cakes. Still waiting to see the episode where they finally tell us what happened between Lupin and Fujiko.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 30, 2019)

Why's there no "The Boys" thread out there? Nobody watching it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

You guys. Funimation goof'd big time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Bwahahahhahahahah


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

I can't watch Super without hearing what I heard now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

also yeah I'll tune in tonight. Just gotta finish another excellent AEW PPV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You guys. Funimation goof'd big time


 Visiting family so could not respond at the time.  Still at my sisters but came prepare.  Brought a stream to her cableless place so without adue


Toonami Time!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Welp starting the night off with Frieza Rollins getting trashed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp starting the night off with Frieza Rollins getting trashed.


is Goku screaming the F word?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Also people getting pissed off at out takes. . Listen to the Tokka ones if you have the DVDs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

2/3rds of the Shield are still not enough for Jiren Lesners.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Using Sling Blue and one of the channels has nwjp on it,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

dammit @PlacidSanity

Page rode a horse, LAX premiered, and Lucha vs YB was a 7 star match.


Dear god AEW is gonna be amazing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dammit @PlacidSanity
> 
> Page rode a horse, LAX premiered, and Lucha vs YB was a 7 star match.
> 
> ...


But they’re going to be up against a Vince produced NXT....... nvm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But they’re going to be up against a Vince produced NXT....... nvm.


Actually HHH gets full control


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Top gone and Jiren shits on him. Also good job Vegetta..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Actually HHH gets full control


Sure, as a dog on a leash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dammit @PlacidSanity
> 
> Page rode a horse, LAX premiered, and Lucha vs YB was a 7 star match.
> 
> ...


Also excellent, LAX chose creative control over being the new Mexicools.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also excellent, LAX chose creative control over being the new Mexicools.



Yes I"m hyped 

Tag team in AEW is gonna be gold.


Also I'm scared cause as great as this PPV is , everyone gonna shit on it if Punk doesn't show up in a few minutes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Uh....about three to two weeks after tonight.   Hopefully next series premiering after this one is done should be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Full metal panic arm slaves are weeping right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

GitS Tachomas are weeping right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

PPV is over so will be joining back here now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2019)

Muv Luv........more blasphemy being committed.  Well Dr. Stone up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

They can revive anyone yet the guy wants to quench his thirst.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They can revive anyone yet the guy wants to quench his thirst.


Who can blame him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Well shit logic won out over the thirst.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well shit logic won out over the thirst.


Well can't really bang when you're dead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Holy shit, who is this guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

So a high school had someone wit super powers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Science.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So a high school had someone wit super powers?


It’s called juicing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It’s called juicing.


Hmm so HHH is that strong huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

I hated that edgy answer from Tarzan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

So the guy is a naturalist. . 

Up next Fire Force.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I hated that edgy answer from Tarzan


Man is letting his inner HHH out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

The blasphemy being said tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Shira is the new Touma only in a more coherent storyline for now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man is letting his inner HHH out.


Yessssuh....he gotta speakkuuui


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

So we’re getting the backstory for the Princess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So we’re getting the backstory for the Princess.


It came and went 


Oh a thot got punched

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It came and went
> 
> 
> Oh a thot got punched



Index Touma would be proud..  And the poor captain was left out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Well Food Porn up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Index Touma would be proud..  And the poor captain was left out.


Wait....I get the feeling Shinra got him self a waifu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait....I get the feeling Shinra got him self a waifu.


She’s no longer with the Cloth so he’s better off than Asta.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She’s no longer with the Cloth so he’s better off than Asta.


Asta would be pissed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Food Sex at work, the Italian brats got praise, Soma and Megumi made her moan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Food Sex at work, the Italian brats got praise, Soma and Megumi made her moan.




Damn I'm knocking out. All Out wore me out from ths pops I gave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Who knew being a chef was so cutthroat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Who knew being a chef was so cutthroat.


Get out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Buttmunch.....that word rakes me back.

And now the tsunder has been seen naked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Black Clover on and the Lush is trying to cheer Asta up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Wow so this small arc will be the backstory of Yami and Vangence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Narudo Power Hour next, going to log off a bit but will be back for Gundam Origin, tonight’s episode is going to be very interesting in a shocking way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Well back.  For Boruto we had Naruto politicking and for Shippuden we had old foes revisit the past which shaped Naruto’s ninja way.   Up now Gundam Origin (Rise of Char).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah this episode, Zabi’s going all out on lunacy.  Gas a colony to death with the population in the millions just to crash it to cost the lives of billions.  And this fuck nut’s semantics on what he did was right. . At least his daughter tries to make right what her family caused in Unicorn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

The Battle of Lume next week.

Up next Lupin Part 5 to close the block out on new content and a rerun of MHA to close Toonami.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

God watching Dub of DBS will feel really weird


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> God watching Dub of DBS will feel really weird



With Goku or with Yamcha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> With Goku or with Yamcha.


With All of them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Up first DB Super and more universal survival fun.  Or going by current events homophobia, i*c*st, and an orgy of males. 


When did the word i*c*st become censored.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Up first DB Super and more universal survival fun.  Or going by current events homophobia, i*c*st, and an orgy of males.



Stahp it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

Lel spreading out my wings and it shows Gohan. Oh he was spreading something all right


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Stahp it



I will but fuck sakes, all this over outtakes and the VAs fucking around.  It's not like they read passages of Mien Kampf in their character voices.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I will but fuck sakes, all this over outtakes and the VAs fucking around.  It's not like they read passages of Mien Kampf in their character voices.


Actually......Goku's voice actor might have blackmail girls into jobs for sex.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Jiren Lesners powering up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jiren Lesners powering up.



Will he rely on same moves though?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Will he rely on same moves though?



From what I'm seeing he has more moves than Goku Reigns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> From what I'm seeing he has more moves than Goku Reigns.


Damn guess he's gonna win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

Android 17 just got to Brocko


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2019)

That skirmish was fucking lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

So is there a new DB Super film in development.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So is there a new DB Super film in development.


Dude news of the dub reached Japan and Toei isn't too happy. So there might be but Funi might lose dubbing rights


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude news of the dub reached Japan and Toei isn't too happy. So there might be but Funi might lose dubbing rights


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

Foxve said:


>


Doesn't help that Goku's voice os accused of blackmail


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude news of the dub reached Japan and Toei isn't too happy. So there might be but Funi might lose dubbing rights



Yeah read that Goku's VA from Japan wasn't all too keen on what has been happening and contacted Toei to do something about it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

And Jiren Lesners showing why he is the best....... looks like Freiza Rollins trying to snake away a win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah read that Goku's VA from Japan wasn't all too keen on what has been happening and contacted Toei to do something about it.


RIP DBZ in the West


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

So now DB has flashbacks too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

So Jiren is Batman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

Android 17 trolling the fuck out of Jiren

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

Nooo 17 you da real MVP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

17 the Ambrose of the group, taking one for the team, doing the heavy work, and carrying the load while Goku Reigns and Vegetta Rollins recover.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> 17 the Ambrose of the group, taking one for the team, doing the heavy work, and carrying the load while Goku Reigns and Vegetta Rollins recover.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2019)

17 be that ride or die homie. RIP you fucking G

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

gen:Lock up next....... next series Rooster Teeth please doe a better job.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> gen:Lock up next....... next series Rooster Teeth please doe a better job.


Oh god....Suzuki said he wants Moxley


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

We are getting a back story to a series 3/4th in..... episode 6 of 8........ when you are given a limited amount of episodes this is suppose to happen before or at the half way point to keep interest of the series.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm somewhat interested in this gen lock series. 

But can someone please explain to me who the fuck they're fighting against and why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> We are getting a back story to a series 3/4th in..... episode 6 of 8........ when you are given a limited amount of episodes this is suppose to happen before or at the half way point to keep interest of the series.


Should have just showed MHA movie then week after put Origins or Lupin in this spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'm somewhat interested in this gen lock series.
> 
> But can someone please explain to me who the fuck they're fighting against and why?


Please no. Don't give this views


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'm somewhat interested in this gen lock series.
> 
> But can someone please explain to me who the fuck they're fighting against and why?



I think a portion of the reason was glimpsed over at the first episode but I'm guessing going by this series pacing all will be revealed at the last episode in two weeks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think a portion of the reason was glimpsed over at the first episode but I'm guessing going by this series pacing all will be revealed at the last episode in two weeks.


Suzuki vs Okada saved me from Gen sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

That ending actually gave me feels. 

Question why do some of you hate this series so much?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Ok back to fun times with Dr. Stone


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Up next Dr Stone.  Going from last episode, looks like the guy the boys restored wants to keep society simple.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> That ending actually gave me feels.
> 
> Question why do some of you hate this series so much?


The acting , the shitty Iron man 3D , the music , the premise , etc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> That ending actually gave me feels.
> 
> Question why do some of you hate this series so much?


Also sorry if Im being a jerk about it but pissed how MHA and Lupin suffered for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> That ending actually gave me feels.
> 
> Question why do some of you hate this series so much?




I would be very more accepting of the series if it had taken the events that happen from episode one through four and done in just two episodes and build the remaining six on what we just saw tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

So how many lives has the big guy taken so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Im grateful that they didn't stretch the girl being a stone for a long time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Well the guy has his convictions but got his ass handed to him either way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Again, in technicality they've been aware in stone for over 3700 years, why aren't they insane right now.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

Homie got some skills. To bad he's murdering people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, in technicality they've been aware in stone for over 3700 years, why aren't they insane right now.


Cause they fell asleep


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Homie got some skills. To bad he's murdering people



That maniac calls it culling, there is a difference.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

He's bringing in the guns....literally


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Science ladies and gentlemen, science.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Science ladies and gentlemen, science.


Do you like science?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Do you like science?



I have a knack for certain areas of the practice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

That loudmouth dude is really annoying  



Jon Moxley said:


> Also sorry if Im being a jerk about it but pissed how MHA and Lupin suffered for it.



Agreed. Still not seeing why they had to put both behind the Naruto Power Hour and the Gundam show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Up next Fire Force and more into the world of Infernals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have a knack for certain areas of the practice.


Sweet. So this anime really will give you a fun time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> That loudmouth dude is really annoying
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Still not seeing why they had to put both behind the Naruto Power Hour and the Gundam show.


I don't buy ratings stick. I'm guessing they want Rooster Teeth stuff cause of RWBY and Red vs Blue


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> That loudmouth dude is really annoying
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Still not seeing why they had to put both behind the Naruto Power Hour and the Gundam show.



I'm guessing it's probably because Crunchyroll and Rooster Teeth serve under the same banner now and because Crunchy had a deal with Toonami on airing anime that some projects of Rooster Teeth will probably get prime time slots due to it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Whelp Shinra's got a waifu already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sweet. So this anime really will give you a fun time



Why do you think I'm a fan of the Betterman series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

Shinra got some swag


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do you think I'm a fan of the Betterman series.


Didn't realize. Neato. Yea I've been checking out more science shows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

So BBQ builds the bonds after a fight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Good. Keep fanservice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

Lol what's up with this guy's obsession with rectums


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Um......ok interesting introduction of a character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Seriously love how Shinra's face is so demonic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

There have been two iterations of the Dark Phoenix saga and both have done bad, anyone think Disney/Marvel will be touching that saga anytime soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

That dude is way too happy. Something's up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There have been two iterations of the Dark Phoenix saga and both have done bad, anyone think Disney/Marvel will be touching that saga anytime soon.


Well three if you count 90s Xmen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

The captain is like a freaking SNK boss, nerf that shit.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

What's up with that captains power? It legit felt like I was watching those two attempting to fight a smaller Whitebeard from One Piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Food Sex up now, what debauchery will we see next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Food Sex up now, what debauchery will we see next.



Not for a while


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

Oh man I love Soma's personality


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Soma slowly building up his harem.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

Lucky duck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Teasing us with a taste of the booby.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Nooooo, Megumi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soma slowly building up his harem.


Actually.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

The cook


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Whelp Megumi going home.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Ah yes "pissant" just like a certain t-shirt company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Next week a Food War to keep Megumi in.  Soma not taking shit from an ass hat chef.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah yes "pissant" just like a certain t-shirt company.


 

Honestly, how does this guy do it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, how does this guy do it.


Guess he was.just meant for wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Black Clover on now and more backstory between Yami and Vangence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Grunts falling before Yami.  But this guy with the wand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Black Clover on now and more backstory between Yami and Vangence.


I'd watch but man toonami starts so late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

So Wizard King working in the shadows.  And Yami and Vangence getting promoted to captains and how their squads got their names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Narudo Power Hour up next.  Boruto to start and Shippuden to finish.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm not going to be able to make it to lupin if I have to watch the Naruto hour. Night guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Holy shit, Haku is spinning in his grave.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

I swear those Truth commercials make people want to smoke out of spite for those commercials.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I swear those Truth commercials make people want to smoke out of spite for those commercials.


Well turns out they were right about Vaping.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Boruto about to go on a dark road.   And Naruto getting involved as the arc was shitting on the memory of a friend.  Haku spinning in his grave. 

Up next Shippuden and Haku brought back from the dead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

What psychedelic music video is this...... a dream of a wold chasing you, call me when it's a shark or gator. 

Also for the twin lightning swords, nice they didn't use the filler moron for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Origin up next.  Last week a few billion lives were lost, this week the ramifications for the Zabi's actions..... of sorts.  Space battle tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Well no spaces battles for the first half but a bunch of rioters attacking the town.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Now we are starting the Battle of Lumm.

Up next Lupin part 5 to end the block on new content and Toonami closes out on a MHA rerun.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2019)

Excellent that makes two premiers on Oct. 12th.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off is DB Super with Vegetta Rollins taking on Jiren Lesners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Starting off is DB Super with Vegetta Rollins taking on Jiren Lesners.


Sorry I'm late. Needed to get a code for BL3 and ended up playing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sorry I'm late. Needed to get a code for BL3 and ended up playing



No problem, so how is that game.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Excellent that makes two premiers on Oct. 12th.


im interested to see what the english cast is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Vegetta fighting as the family man but damn he's getting his butt whipped hard.  At least he shared his power before getting eliminated.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

Uh Vegeta you used to be like that 

Also lol Bulma's voice is different


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem, so how is that game.


Some have tech issues but otherwise damn if it isn't fun solo and with others is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2019)

Vegeta


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Vegeta



He manage to give Goku some of his power before ring out so he provided more help at the end.  Now it's up to Goku to finish what Vegetta started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Jiren Lesners showing  why he's the beast incarnate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jiren Lesners showing  why he's the beast incarnate.


Here comes Super Goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Lol, of course encouragement from Freiza would be demeaning.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Here comes Super Goku



So Super was created because of the Superman/Goku debate.  I thought it was because of DB Evolution.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

Even the two midget gods are Cena's fans


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Super was created because of the Superman/Goku debate.  I thought it was because of DB Evolution.


Nah dude got salty about youtubers saying super >>>>> goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Even the two midget gods are Cena's fans



Well that's the demographic Cena was made to draw for.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2019)

More UI next episode. Can't wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> More UI next episode. Can't wait


Glad you enjoy it at least


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that's the demographic Cena was made to draw for.


Funniest part of how Tori is mad salty....in the Death battle they kept referencing how even Goku has limits


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

gen:Lock up next..... geez I've heard reports on how much this series cost Rooster Teeth to produce and how it performed.   And there is legit problems happening at RT as of this moment as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

Time to go surfing


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2019)

Black Jesus the 3rd coming


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> gen:Lock up next..... geez I've heard reports on how much this series cost Rooster Teeth to produce and how it performed.   And there is legit problems happening at RT as of this moment as well.


Pfffft hahahahaha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Black Jesus the 3rd coming



That show got another season.....what?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That show got another season.....what?!


I can't watch Zack Sabre Jr matches. His big ass head is too distracting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> im interested to see what the english cast is



If not tonight then hoping for trailers either next week or during the DB Super marathon the week after.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If not tonight then hoping for trailers either next week or during the *DB Super marathon the week after*.



What?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> What?



There is a marathon scheduled on the 28th of this month.  Second to last episode of Super airs then the marathon comes after.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There is a marathon scheduled on the 28th of this month.  Second to last episode of Super airs then the marathon comes after.


Boooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

Season FINALE?!!!!!!

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There is a marathon scheduled on the 28th of this month.  Second to last episode of Super airs then the marathon comes after.



So the new episode airs and then the rest of that night is reruns?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

So the Arbelast gets an upgrade.  

Stone up next.



Jon Moxley said:


> Season FINALE?!!!!!!
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!



Yeah about that....  What is currently happening at Rooster Teeth there is a better chance that Dragon Ball Evolution gets a sequel before gen:Lock gets season two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> So the new episode airs and then the rest of that night is reruns?



Correct.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the Arbelast gets an upgrade.
> 
> Stone up next.
> 
> ...


Guess RWBY lost a ton of fans


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Also how are we already on the season finale of gen lock and yet we still know jack shit about who the actual enemy is?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

It's ok she'll end up falling for your friend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guess RWBY lost a ton of fans



gen:Lock under performed in it's steaming endeavor and Rooster Teeth lost a bit of money.  Currently there were substantial lay offs within the studio and there is speculation that the studio will either get shut down and absorbed by either Crunchyroll or one of WB's more prominent animation studios.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Correct.



Fuck yeah!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Tonight's episode, let's play with gun powder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> gen:Lock under performed in it's steaming endeavor and Rooster Teeth lost a bit of money.  Currently there were substantial lay offs within the studio and there is speculation that the studio will either get shut down and absorbed by either Crunchyroll or one of WB's more prominent animation studios.


Well seeing as Crunchy fucked themselves over with the feminist stuff they'll probably get it.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

I remember a bunch of feminists got pissy over the first episode of the rising of the shield hero.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I remember a bunch of feminists got pissy over the first episode of the rising of the shield hero.


Worse for Japanese Doom guy anime


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I remember a bunch of feminists got pissy over the first episode of the rising of the shield hero.



That and Goblin Slayer got a shit ton of blow back. 


Jon Moxley said:


> Well seeing as Crunchy fucked themselves over with the feminist stuff they'll probably get it.



High Guardian Meh, there is pilot but that's about it.  WB doesn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Damn she's a mad woman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

So the guy is a pure naturalist but he's going about it in an extreme way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That and Goblin Slayer got a shit ton of blow back.
> 
> 
> High Guardian Meh, there is pilot but that's about it.  WB doesn't know what to do with it.


It was also how they dubbed Dragon Maid (comedy) and it had American politics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It was also how they dubbed Dragon Maid (comedy) and it had American politics.



That's Jamie Marchi's doing right there.  How Rias of DxD went that rout.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Damn his pops sold his car for all that. 


Also old man Roshis voice is in this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's Jamie Marchi's doing right there.  How Rias of DxD went that rout.


Wait what happened to DxD ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait what happened to DxD ?



The voice actress of Rias was the one responsible for Dragon Maid dubbing and what translations went into the dialog.  She was the ADR director.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Ans that's the end of the series. What a fun ride


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

No Senku....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The voice actress of Rias was the one responsible for Dragon Maid dubbing and what translations went into the dialog.  She was the ADR director.


Well shit. I liked her voice acting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Next week on Dr Stone....MOUTH TO MOUTH.

Fire Force up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next week on Dr Stone....MOUTH TO MOUTH.
> 
> Fire Force up next.


Pretty sure the girl fell for him at the end of this ep


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Oh shit this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Princess Hibana there as well, that woman's thirst is strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Princess Hibana there as well, that woman's thirst is strong.


She's already in waifu form


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Well shiiit.....guess we found the cause

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well shiiit.....guess we found the cause



Yeah but keep watching, episode is not over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Smh why must anime hurt teh children?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah but keep watching, episode is not over.


Well it's obvious who it is now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Well this show is earning it's MA rating.  Holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Jesus christ 

Poor Tamaki


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Well Rekka has gone batshit insane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Shinra with the Batman pose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Eat Da Feet you sick fuck.  Shinra with that last minute save.bury


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Here comes food bores  

Kidding


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Homie pulled an all might. Shinra's here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Food Sex Wars up now.  Tonight the fight for Megumi's status of staying at the camp starts now. 

Also little trivia here but the director for this series also directed these.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Primal looks awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

We know who leads this group of chefs.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Dojima with the Jojo intimidation stare


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Dammit these characters.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Dojima sounds like an announcer.

Also LOL at the backseat commentary


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

The first rule underground food war is to.....never eat the food from there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Again these characters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

the damn teacher is biased as fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Da fuck..... why???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

The hell is this Sailor Moon farce.   Wait that's the episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Da fuck..... why???


Cause


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Guy's a dick. But his food looks fucking amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Guy's a dick. But his food looks fucking amazing


Looks like his face.....utter poop


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Self centered fuck.  So Megumi up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Self centered fuck.  So Megumi up next.


Imagine if they bury her food next ep?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Repeat eps huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Black Clover now and time for the announcement of who made the cut for Royal Knights.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Dammit Yami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Noelle thirst knows no bounds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Noelle thirst knows no bounds.


But she isnt as thirsty as Rebecca


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Get cucked Noelle


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Damn Mimosa always thirsting for Asta's D


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Damn Mimosa always thirsting for Asta's D



So how many girls that does that make for Asta.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Get cucked Noelle



She'll have to fight for the number two spot then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how many girls that does that make for Asta.


3.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She'll have to fight for the number two spot then.


So she'll keep getting cucked is what you're implying


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 3.



Did you include Sally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did you include Sally.


Oh snap forgot her . 4 then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

When did Shaq decided he wanted to be part of Papa John's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Bondage Ichigo gets his ass whipped by Yami, gets invited to the magic knights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> When did Shaq decided he wanted to be part of Papa John's.


When he realized he sucks at movies?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Dammit, Asta got screwed on the uniform.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Daaaamn Asta got spat on by the designers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

The King is gonna turn heel at this rate


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Useless king can't get a word in edge wise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The King is gonna turn heel at this rate



Man reads from the Bible of McMahon.  Psalm 1:1  "That's good shit!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Ok not cool cranky lady he asked the King specifically


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man reads from the Bible of McMahon.  Psalm 1:1  "That's good shit!"


Way to go pal!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did you include Sally.



Who's Sally?


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Gonna try to hang in there for my boi Lupin tonight. 

I really liked the last episode when I got to watch it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Who's Sally?





She showed up in the invasion arc and at the kidnap children's arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Narudo Power Hour up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Whelp time to change the channel for good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She showed up in the invasion arc and at the kidnap children's arc.


Actuallt I don't consider her as harem. She's interested in bland mc sasuke


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Welp now starts the Boruto the hypocrite arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Boruto wants in front of the camera, that's Hulk Hogan mannerisms there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Of course Udon would have that type of technique.  Still you know he and Mogie coat tail rode their way to relevance by Konohamaru.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Naruto still a genin..... wait did the Boruto anime just retcon what happen in the Naruto manga.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Made it through boruto just got Naruto left to go before Lupin.

Almost there


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Made it through boruto just got Naruto left to go before Lupin.
> 
> Almost there


there's still mobile suit gundam before it too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

So battle plans discussed in tonight's Shippuden episode. 

Up next Gundam Origins.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Holy shit I forgot about that Gundam show!  

Damn it hang in there man! This is for Lupin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Char about to go one man on an entire fleet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Battle of Loum turning into a shit show for the Federation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Zabis, this emote pretty much explains that family.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Lupin up next to finish the night out of new content while MHA goes on rerun to finish the Toonami block out.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Finally made it to you Lupin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Well the future is here.  Except for smokers.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm rather ashamed to admit it that it's obvious the US does do shit like this in real life too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Legit didn't see that ending coming.  What a cliffhanger.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2019)

Damn another cliffhanger. Like always can't wait to see how Lupin gets out of this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Just a reminder but in mid October we get two premiering series.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a reminder but in mid October we get two premiering series.


& what are those 2 series? i haven't heard about this yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> & what are those 2 series? i haven't heard about this yet.



One Punch Man season two and Demon Slayer.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> One Punch Man season two and Demon Slayer.


demon slayer: kimetsu no yaiba?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2019)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> demon slayer: kimetsu no yaiba?


Yes though the title for it has been shorten to Demon Slayer for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Well not sure what to eat for tonight 

oh well guess I'll find something before Toonahe starts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Never did find anything


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Super with the universal survival arc come to an close then the last episode of gen:Lock for the time being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Up first Super with the universal survival arc come to an close then the last episode of gen:Lock for the time being.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Don't worry One Punch Man and Demon Slayer will be replacing both series in about three weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

Plot armor has save Goku again.  Now we can have a proper Goku vs Superman debate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't worry One Punch Man and Demon Slayer will be replacing both series in about three weeks.


Yea that makes me happy but now sad no MHA season 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Plot armor has save Goku again.  Now we can have a proper Goku vs Superman debate.


In b4 Superman beats someone with no limits


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea that makes me happy but now sad no MHA season 4



Hmm, I wonder about that.  Gundam Origin is the next series coming near it's end run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I wonder about that.  Gundam Origin is the next series coming near it's end run.



Move BC , and the Naruto power hour way back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

Goku Reigns hulking up, can Jiren Lesners counter back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Vegeta translation: Bitch I know you ain't passed out after I helped you


----------



## Foxve (Sep 21, 2019)

Vegeta telling the destroyer to check himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

So poetry is made during this fight.  So any news on a new DB series then since this one is technically done in about two weeks after tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

1


PlacidSanity said:


> So poetry is made during this fight.  So any news on a new DB series then since this one is technically done in about two weeks after tonight.


Well there was the new DB one based on a Japanese fighting game but right now Funi is still punished.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Well shit. Its game over man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

The hell, the dialog.  I know this is suppose to be Goku's show but damn it's making the spectators want to blow the guy.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 21, 2019)

Goku


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, the dialog.  I know this is suppose to be Goku's show but damn it's making the spectators want to blow the guy.


Well the fanbase and Tori still salty about Superman so of course the wank


----------



## Foxve (Sep 21, 2019)

I take it next episode will be the end of his confrontation with Jiren correct? 

I'm also guessing that next episode they will explain what Ultra instinct is......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I take it next episode will be the end of his confrontation with Jiren correct?
> 
> I'm also guessing that next episode they will explain what Ultra instinct is......



Series is done in the next two episodes though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

Season finale for gen:Lock on now...... I think.  The only way for a season two is if it was done at the same time with season one.  The guy that was in charge of this series was apparently canned at Roster Teeth recently.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Lion King movie is more intense than Gen:Sucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Well looks like this is it for the series then since there was suppose to have been an extra scene teasing a season two.  Anyway, I sat through all of this just to let it be known.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

Genlock was just done bad.

It was able to pull me in, but it was unable to entertain me if that makes sense. The story of how the war started was never explained. It's pretty much a clusterfuck of good ideas not executed properly.

Not even interested in a second season to be honest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Genlock was just done bad.
> 
> It was able to pull me in, but it was unable to entertain me if that makes sense. The story of how the war started was never explained. It's pretty much a clusterfuck of good ideas not executed properly.
> 
> Not even interested in a second season to be honest.



The series is being blamed for Roster Teeth's financial woes at the moment.  The guy in charge of the series reportedly overworked the staff with crunch time as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Can science revive Senku from the dead tonight is the question.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can science revive Senku from the dead tonight is the question.


The answer is......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

So mixed bat shit can fix broken neck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

nasty peepee


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

"He has his nasty pee pee out too" Fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Damn monkeys. I knew they laughed at me at the zoo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Take that stupid monkeys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Senku has become a wizard in front of the monkeys.  But he's covered up his nasty peepee so it's ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Senku has become a wizard in front of the monkeys.  But he's covered up his nasty peepee so it's ok.


Dammit this legit made this episode one of my faves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

So the guy gets recovers next week then since the last half of the episode was a backstory on him coming out of his stone shell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Dammit two weeks without Dr. Stone


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

Senku is boss  

Starting to like Dr. Stone


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit two weeks without Dr. Stone



That's right, DB Super marathon next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Disney owns Fox Studios and that's about it right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Fire Force on now and more of this sick fuck Rekka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Disney owns Fox Studios and that's about it right?


The movies for now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Um, is Shinra's VA the same one that does Natsu from Fairy Tail.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Lol her lucky perv quirk still works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Rekka getting more taste of da feet, my stars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Well this guy is certifiable...... holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Well damn that took a dark turn.  Rekka killed off and on of the Lt's loses an arm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

So Tamaki has been transferred to Unit 8.  And the knight boy got lost and is still missing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Lol what a twist. Shinra already has older girl waifu. Get rekted cat girl


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

Two badasses back to back Senku and Shinra  


Also going to guess that Arthur is hiding something. Either that or he's Fire Force's Zoro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Food Sex Wars up next and more of saving Megumi and Soma's time at the academy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

If they get eliminated just become Souma's waifu to make it up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Dammit these characters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Megugi did it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Well that prick won..... wait Soma expelled.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Heh, head chef has a vote.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, head chef has a vote.


Dem politiks


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

He's a dick but he made the right choice kicking those jackasses out of his restaurant


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

So Megami's cooking is food for the soul.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

Megumi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

So it's a "tie"   Megumi too good for this academy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Soma pissed his lost to a pro, dude you survived getting expelled.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Looooool Souma you loser


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soma pissed his lost to a pro, dude you survived getting expelled.


Well since he wants the restaurant he feels he has to reach the top chef since his old man is a legend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Black Clover on now and the formation of the Royal Knights are complete, so next up invading the Midnight Suns hideout.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Of course it would be the Black Bulls personal to be the ones being problematic.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

Damn Crimson lady wasn't having any of Zora's shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

The captain take those two idiots with her.  Well that's an insane combination that probably going to create the most chaos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Narudo Power Hour up next.  The exam arc for Boruto aka Boruto the Movie for TV and more of the Great Ninja War for Shippusen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Oh, forgot there were going to be some episodes to highlight the other teams not Team 7.  Thinking tonight is Hanabi's team she's in charge of.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Animals have been captured.

So up next Shippuden and protecting the feudal lords.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Shippuden done, up next Gundam Origin (the Rise of Char ) with the Battle of Loume over what happens next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Oh twerp, by the time this war is over Char has some surprises for most of your family.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow, so the Admiral was just broken out of the POW facility.

Up next Lupin Part 5 to end the block on new content and a MHA repeat episode to end Toonami tonight. 

Just a reminder that next week is the DB Super marathon to will be watching just for the first thirty minutes as it's the new episode before the repeats begin.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

Time for Lupin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Well Fujiko with her tender loving care.....


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

Lupin you lucky SOB


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Well hopefully we get some backstory between Lupin and Fujiko.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Congrats kid, you now got blood on your hands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

The hell is it with these cliffhanger endings.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 22, 2019)

So it ends on an emotional cliffhanger. 

Hopefully we get some insight next episode as to what happened between them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2019)

Yeah the repeat special episode that's suppose to tie into the film.   Will that ever be shown on Toonami though.  They used to do movie month in December but stopped quite some time ago.

Anyway see you guys next week for about thirty minutes then see you in two weeks when the block returns to normal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah the repeat special episode that's suppose to tie into the film.   Will that ever be shown on Toonami though.  They used to do movie month in December but stopped quite some time ago.
> 
> Anyway see you guys next week for about thirty minutes then see you in two weeks when the block returns to normal.


Smh DBZ pisses me off sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2019)

Here we go. The only episode worth a damn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

Toonami Tme!!!

For about 30 minutes to be precise, new episode followed by a DB Super marathon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Tme!!!
> 
> For about 30 minutes to be precise, new episode followed by a DB Super marathon.


Yo the Wednesday night War is almost upon us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

So can Jiren Lesners overcome Goku Reigns to win it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Sep 28, 2019)

Expecting a ridiculous fight tonight. I'm hyped as fuck !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

Goku Reigns has evolved into Hulk Goku, no selling poor Jiren Lesners attacks.  So he will want to be hogging all the screen time.... oh wait.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 28, 2019)

Goku whooping datass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

Hmm, Jiren making a comeback.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

White Glow vs Red Glow, when did this turn into the climax for The Last Dragon.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiren is *still* pushing Goku back. Guy's a freaking beast


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

The circle jerking for Goku right now from the peanut gallery watching.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiren Lesners going full heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

Welp, cliffhanger ending.  Final episode next week so see you guys then.  Also Goku had it won but had to preach.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2019)

Wait so more new episodes?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait so more new episodes?



Nope, next few hours are repeat DB Super episodes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nope, next few hours are repeat DB Super episodes.


That's even more fucking stupid 


God I hate the people running Toonami

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2019)

From ANN:
*News*
*Toonami Premieres JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind Anime on October 26*
posted on *2019-10-04* 12:15 EDT by Rafael Antonio Pineda

Phillip Reich, Ray Chase, Mick Lauer, Sean Chiplock, Kyle McCarley, Ethan Murray join dub cast

Viz Media announced during its Shonen Jump panel at New York Comic Con on Friday that Adult Swim's Toonami programming block will premiere the JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind anime on October 26 with an English dub. The company also began streaming a video clip for the dub.




The dub cast includes:

Phillip Reich as Giorno Giovanna
Ray Chase as Bruno Bucciarati
Mick Lauer as Leone Abbacchio
Sean Chiplock as Guido Mista
Kyle McCarley as Narancia Ghirga
Ethan Murray as Pannacotta Fugo
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind premiered last October, and Crunchyroll streamed the series as it aired in Japan. Viz Media has licensed the anime. The show's last two episodes aired on July 28.

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind is the manga's fifth part that continues the story from the previous entries in Hirohiko Araki's JoJo's Bizarre Adventure manga. The story begins when Jotaro asks Koichi to travel to Naples to investigate a person known as Haruno Shiobana, whose real name is later revealed as Giorno Giovanna. The story then follows Giorno in his goal to rise to the top of the Passione mafia group and turn it into a band of honorable thieves.

Yasuhiro Kimura (Three Leaves, Three Colors) and Hideya Takahashi (Keijo!!!!!!!!, Anonymous Noise) directed the anime at David Production, with Naokatsu Tsuda as chief director. Yasuko Kobayashi returned from the previous anime to handle the series composition, and most of the staff also returned from previous JoJo's Bizarre Adventure anime. Takahiro Kishida (Serial Experiments Lain, Baccano!, Haikyu!!) drew the character designs. Shun'ichi Ishimoto was the animation director. Yoshikazu Iwanami was the sound director, and Yūgo Kanno composed the music.

_Sources: Email correspondence, Viz Media's Shonen Jump NYCC panel, Viz Media's YouTube channel_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> holy shit!!!



So release date when?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So release date when?


Not sure


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

is the schedule back to normal tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> is the schedule back to normal tonight?



It is but with back to back episode of Dr. Stone just for tonight.

Anyway, Tooami Time!!! 

Thinking tonight is the last episode of Super before next week we get two series premiers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It is but with back to back episode of Dr. Stone just for tonight.
> 
> Anyway, Tooami Time!!!
> 
> Thinking tonight is the last episode of Super before next week we get two series premiers.




Sweet I love Dr Stone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Get rekted Goku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

So can Jiren Lesners overcome tonight.  He beat Kofi last night but is pulling double duty for tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 5, 2019)

I finally get to watch the last episode of super! Let's do it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Frieza Rollins all talk, no bite.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Jiren  just playing


----------



## Foxve (Oct 5, 2019)

17 dat negga


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Jiren winning over the crowd.  Well that's what Frieza gets for taking his time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jiren winning over the crowd.  Well that's what Frieza gets for taking his time.


The Shield take out Ryback


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

God Goku's speeches are as cringey as Seth's


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Well it look the Shield to take out Jiren Lesners.   At least Dean 17 was left as the winner so all is right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

One Punch Man season two next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well it look the Shield to take out Jiren Lesners.   At least Dean 17 was left as the winner so all is right.


You were right on One Punch Man being on tv 


Nice line up honestly but sucks no MHA season 4. It's the best arc of the series


----------



## Foxve (Oct 5, 2019)

Frieza and Goku tag teaming Jiren

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Frieza and Goku tag teaming Jiren


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

SOMEONE SUMMONED THE GOLDEN WING DRAGON OF RA!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Android 17 is a true hero


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh shit , nobody would live if someone got selfish


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Frieza back to life but the scary thing is that the Omni King would have eliminated all the universes had 17 picked a selfish wish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Frieza back to life but the scary thing is that the Omni King would have eliminated all the universes had 17 picked a selfish wish.


LOLOMNIKINGWINS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Super ends with Frieza taking his throne and Goku and Vegetta still fighting.  So how long before a new series is announced.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

that Vegeta line is definitely aimed at Death Battle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Up next two episodes of Dr Stone.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 5, 2019)

That ending was pretty damn good actually......

Too bad due to the recent Funimation situation we probably won't see it start up again in dub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Foxve said:


> That ending was pretty damn good actually......
> 
> Too bad due to the recent Funimation situation we probably won't see it start up again in dub



There is always VIz and Sentai that could end up with the rights if Toei is that pissed at Funimaion.  If worse comes to worse Harmony Gold could end up with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Up next two episodes of Dr Stone.



Damn the Hager appearance had a 1 million views for TNT on youtube and Mox and Kenny around 600k while their popular shows only did 88 k


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There is always VIz and Sentai that could end up with the rights if Toei is that pissed at Funimaion.  If worse comes to worse Harmony Gold could end up with it.


You know the Japs get pissed when you fuck with their property. NJPW got pissed at what Impact did to Okada that they never did business again. You don't mess with those guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You know the Japs get pissed when you fuck with their property. NJPW got pissed at what Impact did to Okada that they never did business again. You don't mess with those guys



Then explain to me why Toei gave their licensing rights to One Piece to 4Kids.  I mean the company had to go bankrupt before Funi could have license rescued the series and by then the damage had been done.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Then explain to me why Toei gave their licensing rights to One Piece to 4Kids.  I mean the company had to go bankrupt before Funi could have license rescued the series and by then the damage had been done.



cause Toei sucks at OP animation so they both share a common of ruining OP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

The moral of tonight's episode, bros to the end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The moral of tonight's episode, bros to the end.


till dumb bro finds out smart bro cucked him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> cause Toei sucks at OP animation so they both share a common of ruining OP



Actually Ultimate Muscle (Kinnikuman Niesi) was a sleeper hit with 4Kids with the creative edits that Toei decided to a chance and see if 4Kids could have the same success with getting One Piece popular.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

since it's a repeat, watching Batman returns, and god I love the 90s theme of Batman in the movies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> till dumb bro finds out smart bro cucked him



So this is where the Lashley/Lana/Rusev story line originated from.  Vince taking advantage of his Crunchyroll membership.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Actually Ultimate Muscle (Kinnikuman Niesi) was a sleeper hit with 4Kids with the creative edits that Toei decided to a chance and see if 4Kids could have the same success with getting One Piece popular.



Which they failed. The dub of Ultimate Muscle worked because of good casting and just timing.


Damn I loved UM so much ...the entrance, the reference to NWO , etc


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this is where the Lashley/Lana/Rusev story line originated from.  Vince taking advantage of his Crunchyroll membership.



I mean to be honest Naruto was cuck based wasn't it? Watching the girl he likes , flirt massively with Sasuke?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Hmm, factions forming in Dr Stone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Again, bros for life.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 5, 2019)

Okay now I have to admit I'm actually getting hooked on dr. Stone....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Okay now I have to admit I'm actually getting hooked on dr. Stone....


I"m also hooked.....on playing repeat of Batman returns theme......send halp


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

OH shit it wasn't a repeat 


also thank god I pulled away.......Batman theme too gewd :blobshivers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh, big guy making enemies right off the bat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

OH shit it wasn't a repeat 


also thank god I pulled away.......Batman theme too gewd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Holy shit, an educational anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

OH shit our science boy  got a waifu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

lol love how he's so damn blunt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> OH shit our science boy  got a waifu



Just got friend zoned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just got friend zoned.


He did the friendzoning though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

did civilization get retarded ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> did civilization get retarded ?



High chances are the one that got revived first weren't that to into science so it's literally step one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

I love this series though. Educational, funny, music is great, animation is nice.

Give me many seasons and I shall be pleased

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> High chances are the one that got revived first weren't that to into science so it's literally step one.


OH god 

The first one  revived was a kindergartener


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Jesus christ so both of them are men of science


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Impressing with grade school science projects.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 6, 2019)

The look on Senku's face


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

damn her sister is fine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

I'll laugh my ass off if it's a common cold


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

So Senku revealing the truth about the past, now Chrome wants the future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Again interesting education series.  So next week they attempt to make medicine.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 6, 2019)

Already can't wait for the next episode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again interesting education series.  So next week they attempt to make medicine.


guess i"ll have to try to make some since they told me to try it at home


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Fire Force up now and Shinra has the support of the Captain Princess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

lel Shinra's waifu fucking with the captain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

They using Uchiha power.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

what kind of a name is Raffles? 


reminds me of the potato chips


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Well we now know who the trouble division is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well we now know who the trouble division is.


Yeah........ Division  Emperor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Cooler Orochimaru appears


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Yeah sorry Demon slayer is on way too late. Smh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Oh, Demon Slayer English trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

OH SHIT  THAT'S NOT EVEN A CLUE!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

just realize that they use porn music for comedy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Oh shit the sudden fan service, people will be triggered.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

d'aww what a feel good ending.

.....oh wait


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

SHIIIIIT HE ALIVE AND HE THE LEADER!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

So we get more scenes with the White Clads and Shinra's brother Sho.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 6, 2019)

So if Shinra's brother is alive, he'd be like 13 or 12 right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Foxve said:


> So if Shinra's brother is alive, he'd be like 13 or 12 right?


Yeah.  He looks like he's around 4 when the house burned down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Food Sex Wars up next.  What challenges are the gang facing tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

holy shit everyone is tough now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

The hell type of dream was that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Soma still pissed for the tie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

I just gotta say that hyping up cooking is kinda dumb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

lol  Soma trolling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

The hell type of cooking camp is this.  Sleep deprivation part of the course.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Well tsundere being tsundere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

uh....what's with the american blonde stuck up rich girl dubbing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell type of cooking camp is this.  Sleep deprivation part of the course.


It's Ramsey's camp


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

"Where are your balls?  Your suppose to be playing with them!"


----------



## Foxve (Oct 6, 2019)

"You should be playing with your balls"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's Ramsey's camp



Ah yes, where the chiefs will tell you your cooking is shit, cuss you out, and throw your dish across the room.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah yes, where the chiefs will tell you your cooking is shit, cuss you out, and throw your dish across the room.


Sounds fun


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Youre fucked Souma


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Megumi getting marriage proposals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

I'd actually tell her that it sucks


----------



## Foxve (Oct 6, 2019)

That egg's benedict looks amazing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Souma in trouble.

Black Clover next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

The hell is it with these characters.  A sis-con, an shy gal, and a quiet guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

The Marie doll was broken, somebody about to die.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

The power of friendship standing tall, and now the biggest ass pull with the base itself coming alive.  Also some backstory with the lesser known members of the Black Bulls revealed tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Narudo Power hour up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Welp the Boruto circle jerk is strong here.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 6, 2019)

I'll come back when ma boi Lupin comes on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Well that ass pull saved the guys life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Gundam Origin up next, thinking this episode is also the last episode for the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

So this was the last episode for Gundam Origins.  Wondering if they are going to update the original Gundam series then in the near future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

So we don't get to see the Zabis turn on each other along with Char pulling dem strings along the way.

Up next Lupin Part 5 to close out the block in new content and MHA to close out Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Bit of backstabbing in this episode.  The old priest wants power and will pretty much sacrifice the princess in order to get it.  Also Amie proving her worth as a hacker with that blimp highjacking and opening those security doors with retina scans.laugh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

The dumb ass just outed himself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

Well Fujiko has competition.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 6, 2019)

In the end we still don't know what happened between Fujiko and Lupin. Oh well 

See y'all next week


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2019)

hmmmm!


----------



## Kyu (Oct 9, 2019)

I love Bryce but I dunno about him as Inosuke. Suppose it could work if he goes all in on the crazy.

Tanjiro's english's VA is a _very_ good fit but I need to hear a little more intensity from him.

JYB as Giyu is borderline orgasmic.

Someone mentioned this on twitter but Haru's(from P5) english VA might be an interesting choice for Shinobu.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

I kinda want to skip DBS. That shit is only worth one watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Premier night as OPM and Demon Slayer are getting their chances on the block. 

Also Primal on now and shit the cave guy just lost his entire family to the rex.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I kinda want to skip DBS. That shit is only worth one watch



Yeah they are doing a re run but for the time being.  JoJo Wind is going to get a premier sometime soon and the Narudo Power Hour will be going on hiatus for a bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah they are doing a re run but for the time being.  JoJo Wind is going to get a premier sometime soon and the Narudo Power Hour will be going on hiatus for a bit.


Get MHA on Toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Get MHA on Toonami



Soon the season just started in Japan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok, Primal is freaking morbid.  The rex babies get eaten and that's how the guy forms a bond with the Green T-rex. 

Anyway Toonami Time!!!

Premier night as One Punch Man and Demon Slayer are stated to air but first some rerun DB Super.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soon the season just started in Japan.


It's simudubing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok, repeat episode of Jiren Lesners burying Vegetta Rollins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok, Super done and up next OPM season two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Lizard guy reminds me of a character from Bloody Roar.  


Can someone please explain to me why this fighting game hasn't gotten an anime adaption.  I mean freaking Art of Fighting got one.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 12, 2019)

This guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

King the poster child of coattail ridding.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Saitama exposing King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Saitama one shooting monsters again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saitama one shooting monsters again.


Good. Let him suffer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Genos might be the one who destroyed his hometown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Sonic mad he became a she. As for Fuubooty she became Saitama's waifu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

OPM done, up next Dr Stone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2019)

Senku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

So tonight we learnt to make antibiotics.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Damn thats a big ass road map


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

I love this show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

This show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

None can't escape Naruto's influence.  Ramen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Lol Senko really does sound like an evil scientist


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2019)

Can't wait to see the villagers reaction to Ramen. 

That shit is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Fire Force up next.  What is Shinra and the 8th up to now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fire Force up next.  What is Shinra and the 8th up to now.


Princess should move to 8th. Just saiyan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Damn thats traumatizing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Man this show's atmosphere gets dark at times.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

That's an interesting backstory on how the 8th got it's core members.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's an interesting backstory on how the 8th got it's core members.


It went by quick too. Glad it wasn't stretched out .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Nooo dont go into the loudmouth cliche Fireforce


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

That's one hell of a way of introducing the characters of the 7th, especially the captain of the team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Food Sex Wars up next, so who's getting violated by the meal tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Ugh stupid Naruto. It influenced the shounen genre in a bad way


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Noooo, Soma in trouble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Noooo, Soma in trouble.


I guess his harem will cuck him cause he a loser


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Orgasm food enjoyment returns


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Soma going to put on a live cooking clinic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soma going to put on a live cooking clinic.


He's going to win the rumble 


Erina's voice dub is awful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Noooo souma needs to lose


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2019)

Soma's just straight slaying it like a boss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Soma went down to the wire but he got his 200 servings.  Man was a mad man on the grill.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Noooo souma needs to lose



Series would have ended there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Series would have ended there.




Whats wrong with that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Whats wrong with that?



But watching anime character getting  turned on by the food. 



So food boot camp over and the survivors get treated to a meal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Damn this show i hate it but love it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But watching anime character getting  turned on by the food.
> 
> 
> 
> So food boot camp over and the survivors get treated to a meal.


True that is quality


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

The hell was that end card.

Demon Slayer premier next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Im heading out.  Can never hang on for more .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Well the kid has one hell of a strong nose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Nooooo, the entire family killed and Neziko has been turned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Well that was an intense first episode. Looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2019)

Maybe the next episode of Demon Slayer will be more eventful 

I'll be back when Lupin comes on. 

I still think it should be before the Naruto hour


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Black Clover on now and more Asta with the Black Bulls fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Well the Black Bull now have a mobile castle.  And no surprised Henry would be invited by Yami into the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

So Litch's plan almost coming to fruition. 

Up next the Narudo Power Hour.  Enjoy it while you can as it's been reported that Boruto will be taking a hiatus for some time in the near future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2019)

Ok, than's an interesting music video.  So Boruto has Naruto being a bit of a busy father with no to little time for his kids and Shippuden is dealing with the Silver and Gold Brothers nine tail cloak. 

Anyway Lupin to close out the block in new content then MHA to close out Toonami for the night.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2019)

Lupin solved it in a way that I wouldn't even consider. 

I legit thought it was the maid. Never would have guessed the guy had a twin brother....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Time for Toonami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Hmm cant believe they started so soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

@PlacidSanity. Probably wont be on for most of Toonami. Gonna play BL3 with cousin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

I'll be here for the first two hours though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity. Probably wont be on for most of Toonami. Gonna play BL3 with cousin



No problems, you covered for me here when I was out on family business so I can take it from here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Staring off with a repeat DB Super before we get into the new content with OPM second season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Just wondering which series JoJo Golden Wind will take the place of.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Staring off with a repeat DB Super before we get into the new content with OPM second season.



Really hard to watch it again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just wondering which series JoJo Golden Wind will take the place of.


DB please


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Really hard to watch it again



True, especially after those leaks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, especially after those leaks.


Well we know now Goku's a cuck . Naruto as well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

So how long before Super get's a continuation.  The manga has long since passed the tournament survival arc with a new villain that has bested both Goku and Vegetta on three occasions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how long before Super get's a continuation.  The manga has long since passed the tournament survival arc with a new villain that has bested both Goku and Vegetta on three occasions.


In Japan they're seeing a decling in DB sales for the first time ever .


In US well nope. Never getting one after the leak.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well we know now Goku's a cuck . Naruto as well



Didn't know Naruto's VA was involved in some sort of controversary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Cool so next week is JoJo's premier then.  Also going from the time it's taking Gundam Origins place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know Naruto's VA was involved in some sort of controversary.


Nah it's just weird how in Boruto it feels like the dude is always at work that you know his lady getting it from the side


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah it's just weird how in Boruto it feels like the dude is always at work that you know his lady getting it from the side



Nah the series has shown Hinata to be the faithful wife, Sakura on the other hand.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah the series has shown Hinata to be the faithful wife, Sakura on the other hand.....


Smh I would get Hinata. Naruto leaving all that smoke but Sakura been a thot since forever so hers was gonna happen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

This parody should be made cannon.  I mean how in the hell did Krillin get 18 to say yes to him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This parody should be made cannon.  I mean how in the hell did Krillin get 18 to say yes to him.


Krillin suffered so he can win. He's the Bray Wyatt of DB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

OPM up next.  Speed of Sonic and best girl after Satima tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

@PlacidSanity  looks like Jericho and Moxley will be at NJPW in January . Wonder if Jericho will be AEW champ then


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> In Japan they're seeing a decling in DB sales for the first time ever .
> 
> 
> In US well nope. Never getting one after the leak.



Didn't know popularity for the series has waned over there.  So I take it that there will have to be another Death Battle to get the series back into popularity.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Are they censoring the violence?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity  looks like Jericho and Moxley will be at NJPW in January . Wonder if Jericho will be AEW champ then



Depends who the have next in line to take his place.  Can't be Cody at the moment or the fans will call nepotism.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know popularity for the series has waned over there.  So I take it that there will have to be another Death Battle to get the series back into popularity.


No please no more


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Depends who the have next in line to take his place.  Can't be Cody at the moment or the fans will call nepotism.


Or maybe Okada is hinting that NJPW and AEW are about to have the ultimate alliance after WWE tried to buy Stardom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Oct 19, 2019)

Interested to see the new guy go up against saitama.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Satima not giving a shit towards Fubuki's group.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Satima not giving a shit towards Fubuki's group.


I mean with his power he can't give a shit even if he wanted to


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

What kind of fucking line was that Dub?!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Genos upgrades are always minor


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Speed O Sonic is Satima's bitch as Kabuto is to Naruto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Fubuki just become his waifu then you can get him to do stuff for you


----------



## Foxve (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh how I've missed you saitama


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Honestly Saitana legit is the only sane one in this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2019)

Fubuki surprise S ranks come to the guy's place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fubuki surprise S ranks come to the guy's place.




Fubuki kinda slow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Dr Stone on now. Going from the previews looks like another character will be introduced.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Senku, the hell type of response was that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Booo get back to fun science


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Slave driver Senku is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Senku's mad and I love it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Ramen is better than a harem...... blasphemy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Booo get back to fun science



Well your prayer has been answered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Simple parlor tricks scared the brute trio.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well your prayer has been answered.


I am ok with one villain but honestly I'm here for the comedy and science for this one


----------



## Foxve (Oct 20, 2019)

Holy crap I am loving this show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

The hell happen to Senku's face.  Nvm, it's some type of poisoning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Jesus he invented electricity


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Well the monkeys that said Senku had a nasty pee pee make a cameo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Well Im off guys enjoy Toonami

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Fire Force up next.  Wonder when best gurl will show up.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 20, 2019)

Senku is G 


AKA Genius


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Well always count of Tamaki for the fan service.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

That women want's Shinra bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Damn, just one captain is taking apart Company 8 one by one.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 20, 2019)

A shape-shifting fire ability?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

So a backstory on how the guy was injured.



Foxve said:


> A shape-shifting fire ability?




*Spoiler*: __ 




To an extent.  Next episode introduces the "artist" of said ability.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Food Sex Wars up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

The pros already poaching talent.  And Megumi is first pick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Soma already building food connections.  And he gets to go home with the tsundere, life must be good for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Soma's dad a god amoung the chefs.  So the guy is an alumni to the dorm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Soma in a breakfast battle next week.

Up next Demon Slayer.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 20, 2019)

Lol they edited out the fan service in the sexy Curry ending song.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

So Tanjiro and Neziko meet up with their first demon and now it's training time to see if the kid can cut it as a demon slayer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Black Clover on and more War of the elves.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Yup, this fight is definitely going to be heavily one sided.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 20, 2019)

Don't think I'll make it to Lupin tonight. Too tired.


See you guys next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Honestly, talk about a one sided fight.  Holy shit, poor guy is bringing out everything out of his arsenal and it's getting downed easily.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Coming up the Narudo Power Hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Hmm, so Boruto will be the series taking a break while JoJo Golden Wind takes it place for the time being next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Ah yes the Road To Sakura episode.  And they kept the Road to Ninja poster there as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Just in case anyone is wondering what was the premise of that Shippuden episode, it's a tie in to the Road to Ninja Naruto Shippuden film.  In that, outside the nine tails keeping Naruto the host, it's a switch roles a Sakura is without parents and Naruto's are still alive thanks to Madara transporting the two to a different realty.  It's pretty much a NaruSaku nod before Naruto The Last film comes out solidifying the girl Naruto finally ends up with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Lupin part 5 on now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Welp Fujiko up to something and Lupin going along with it because..... well  

So Lupin to end the night of new content while MHA ends the Toonami Block.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> In Japan they're seeing a decling in DB sales for the first time ever .
> 
> 
> In US well nope. Never getting one after the leak.


...What leak?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> ...What leak?


The funimation leak.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The funimation leak.


Which is...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Which is...?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 21, 2019)

I thought that was a joke/parody!lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2019)

Just a reminder this weekend is JoJo Golden Wind's premier.  

Also @Jon Moxley , going to be out this weekend so can you cover for me in the thread please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a reminder this weekend is JoJo Golden Wind's premier.
> 
> Also @Jon Moxley , going to be out this weekend so can you cover for me in the thread please.


Will do my best dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I thought that was a joke/parody!lol


Nah it's real lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Guess I'll be soloing tonight. 

New show on so at least won't have to deal with shitty DBS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

So we begin with DBS repeats. Smh couldn't even get Jojo early


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

One Punch Man starting now. And Fang kicking out his disciple is sad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Holy shit Monster boy wrecking people


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Lol Saitama just being a jerk lol


----------



## Foxve (Oct 26, 2019)

Saitama is excited. Sucks to be Guro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Saitama just made hero hunter his bitch


----------



## Foxve (Oct 26, 2019)

Nigglet got one-shot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Dr. Stone time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh wow Tom is getting a show.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

That Mentalist dude it's pretty damn crafty. 

The scene was still pretty brutal though.....


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh wow Tom is getting a show.



Yeah they do this like every now and then. Though it's usually just called "The Intruder"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Gonna make tha cola huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Yeah they do this like every now and then. Though it's usually just called "The Intruder"


Well just glad to have Tom back so I'll watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

No thanks Imperials.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Jesus Christ the fact that guy can change faces.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

Geez this show is ridiculously creative with the multitude of abilities that all come from fire


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

Does that prayer actually do anything?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Does that prayer actually do anything?


Yea it's supposed to release their souls from the hell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Whelp time for Sex Wars


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh god the foodgasm


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Erina wants her sugar daddy


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

I would love to learn how to make that Ramen


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea it's supposed to release their souls from the hell.



They can still kill a Inferno without it though right? And they have no idea if they actually go to hell. So is the prayer really just some traditional thing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I would love to learn how to make that Ramen


I'd like to be able to make basic stuff .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Foxve said:


> They can still kill a Inferno without it though right? And they have no idea if they actually go to hell. So is the prayer really just some traditional thing?


Not really traditional more as a sign of respect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Well demon girl is out for 6 months is insane


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

Demon Slayer may take some time to grow on me. It almost put me to sleep again like it did last Saturday.....


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not really traditional more as a sign of respect.



Basically what I'm trying to say, is it really even necessary to beat the creature? 

They could just kill the infernal and be done with it they don't have to do a prayer. If it actually does prevent them from going to hell and they have to learn to do it a certain way, then there wouldn't be two ways to do it.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

It's kind of hard to figure the blonde guy out......


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

Dio had a son. WTF? 

Well that's it for me tonight. See y'all next Saturday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd say move Jojo ahead of BC only cause BC is showing repeats


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Got your back...
> 
> 
> Also omfg
> ...



It's going to be odd not having a Dragon Ball series on but how long before another series goes into production.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's going to be odd not having a Dragon Ball series on but how long before another series goes into production.


True but time to show how serious you are about anime without relying on DB


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True but time to show how serious you are about anime without relying on DB



True and this upcoming line up looks very solid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True and this upcoming line up looks very solid.


I'm excited


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

Stupid DBS is back on today


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Last night for DB Super as next week MHA will be taking it's place so thanks for the memories.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Stupid DBS is back on today



The nightmare is over in thirty minutes so please endure it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The nightmare is over in thirty minutes so please endure it.


They had something else last week that actually made the block better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Honestly, Broly is canon but Cooler is not in this universe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, Broly is canon but Cooler is not in this universe.


Cooler wasnt that great to be honest


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Well now is the repeat of the last stand of Jiren Lesners.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well now is the repeat of the last stand of Jiren Lesners.


So Seth Goku is gonna win huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

God the music in the fight is just awful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Vince Toriyama's golden boy.  I mean the American VA already had the twitter portion of the character down pact.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Next week begins the Overhaul arc of MHA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Haven't been to an Arby's in over 25 years, prefer Mac' BBQ for my meat cravings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next week begins the Overhaul arc of MHA.


Actually the week after. There's a filler


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Actually the week after. There's a filler



Yeah the reporter special.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah the reporter special.



Also Hori said this series will end in two or three years


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also Hori said this series will end in two or three years



That's cool, means more Toga trying to violate Deku episodes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool, means more Toga trying to violate Deku episode.


Why must you hurt the small boy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Farewell Super, again thanks for the  memories.

So how long before the next Death Battle causes Toei to make more episodes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Farewell Super, again thanks for the  memories.
> 
> So how long before the next Death Battle causes Toei to make more episodes.


Well Superman needs to get more OPd so....maybe next year


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Superman needs to get more OPd so....maybe next year



Honestly, it inevitable but will Funi be allowed to dub and will Vic be back in Funi's good graces though should they do the Broly film for TV.

Anyway up next One Punch Man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, it inevitable but will Funi be allowed to dub and will Vic be back in Funi's good graces though should they do the Broly film for TV.
> 
> Anyway up next One Punch Man.


Funi might lose both OP amd DB


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Funi might lose both OP amd DB



Hmm, that's right Toei also produces the One Piece anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Garou dreaming of being the ultimate heel after Satima one shot him last episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Garou dreaming of being the ultimate heel after Satima one shot him last episode.


He jobbed hard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Dammit!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

Well Saitama entering the G1 tournament.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit!!


But Mickey Mouse sells sex to kids


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

Sorry bike man. Saitama cares for no rules.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh shit, Metal Bat just got pissed off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

Metal Bat dealing with bs everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

Dr Stone is next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Well Monster Association just brought out their big guns. 

Dr Stone up next and more SCIENCE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Nov 2, 2019)

Metal bat kinda lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Just a reminder for those of us that live in the states but tonight is Daylight Savings Time so it's an hour back I think at 2 in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a reminder for those of us that live in the states but tonight is Daylight Savings Time so it's an hour back I think at 2 in the morning.


Time for our sleep to get fucked again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Time to make glasses

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

Suika

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Hmm, a chance to win a signed PIllows FLCL album, though it's from the Progressive series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

They  need a craftsman, so kidnap one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Dr stone with the great music


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

The hell, the old man is jacked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, the old man is jacked.


All that crafting actually was a good source of weight lifting apparently


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> All that crafting actually was a good source of weight lifting apparently



Steroids are not illegal in this timeline.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Steroids are not illegal in this timeline.


Hmm guess Vince will be joining this year then


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

So 1/4th of Senkuland is work labor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Senku just fucking with him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So 1/4th of Senkuland is work labor.


So Disneyland basically?


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm seriously falling in love with this show.
 Dr. Stone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Fire Force now, will Shinra be he hero.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

For who the flames burn.


I see that Metallica reference


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

To save a town, let's riot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> To save a town, let's riot.


To Save WWE we burn it down then?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Shinra is basically mankind's potential downfall. That sucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Welp the loli twins are pissed off now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Damn, Shinra knocked away Arrow's arrow.  And decide that his Adola Burst will be against the White Clads.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Shira


PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, Shinra knocked away Arrow's arrow.  And decide that his Adola Burst will be against the White Clads.


For now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Up next Food Sex Wars, whose turn will be to be violated with food.  Also I think it's some beef gurl time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Food orgy is next


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Up next Food Sex Wars, whose turn will be to be violated with food.  Also I think it's some beef gurl time.


You'll be seeing soma's harem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

Hopefully the next Arc of Fire Force excites me more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Not even five seconds in and there is tentacle rape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Hopefully the next Arc of Fire Force excites me more.


Or there's more Princess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not even five seconds in and there is tentacle rape.


Japanese never disappoint.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Talk about a block desperate for an eatery.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Poor girl, she's competing with tsunderes for Soma's heart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor girl, she's competing with tsunderes for Soma's heart.


Well one is shy the other three are tsundere


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

So a guy's Bento place is losing to fried chicken.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Second hand Megumi not helping much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So a guy's Bento place is losing to fried chicken.


If it's for Popeyes then not even Souma's dad can win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Poor girl thought it was a booty call.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor girl thought it was a booty call.


Souma your dad would have rejected you taking over the place just by missing your chance with a hottie 




MHA !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Next week's block will be amazing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Man, meat gurl wants it bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

The food are sex fiends in this series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man, meat gurl wants it bad.


If only she went Togas route


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If only she went Togas route



If I recall Toga also after Tsu and Uraka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Just wondering but are the recipes presented in this series legit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall Toga also after Tsu and Uraka.


So shes bi. No wonder everyone thinks Deku is lucky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just wondering but are the recipes presented in this series legit.


Not all of them


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

Talk all the shit you want. Soma gives zero fucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Talk all the shit you want. Soma gives zero fucks


He needs to give fucks to his girls though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Dammit, have to wait til next week to make a snarky remark about how a certain food chain beat Soma to the punch of what he's making.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Demon Slayer up next and selection time for those wanting in to becoming true demon slayers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, have to wait til next week to make a snarky remark about how a certain food chain beat Soma to the punch of what he's making.


Well least you can build to it. Don't be the big promotion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well least you can build to it. Don't be the big promotion



Don't worry, I'm not the WWE.   I'm not going make a joke and ride it into the ground within an hour, then ride the same damn thing til next year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't worry, I'm not the WWE.   I'm not going make a joke and ride it into the ground within an hour, then ride the same damn thing til next year.


Be more like TNA with Eric then?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Be more like TNA with Eric then?



Can't compare with that promotion.  Honestly, the promotion somehow survived JJ's ego, Russo, Hogan and Bischoff, Dixie, and three station changes.  It just will not die.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Damn, that mask he is wear is a source of pride but also a death warrant when he enters the area to take the final test.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

Damn. Those kids look like they've been through some shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can't compare with that promotion.  Honestly, the promotion somehow survived JJ's ego, Russo, Hogan and Bischoff, Dixie, and three station changes.  It just will not die.


They got bought by a rich guy. Thats why


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They got bought by a rich guy. Thats why



Ed Nordholm or Steve Harvey..... yes the host of Family Feud has a stake in TNA now for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ed Nordholm or Steve Harvey..... yes the host of Family Feud has a stake in TNA now for some reason.


Steve Harvey does. Its hilarious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh damn, this demon.  This guy has a problem with kids wearing that type of mask.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh shit he won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Took that asshole's head off. 

Black Clover up next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Black Clover has new episodes now so wondering when they get dubbed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Hmm is this the 3rd Hokage thing all over again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Well this fight is getting intense.  So Julius is holing back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Didn't know Litch knew Gates of Babylon.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 3, 2019)

So wait, that captain was really the bad guy all along?? I thought they confirmed it wasn't him in a previous episode...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Dimezanime88 said:


> So wait, that captain was really the bad guy all along?? I thought they confirmed it wasn't him in a previous episode...



Vangence is sharing his body with Litch so currently the Litch person is fighting though Vangence willing gave him the use of his body.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Shit, Julius is down and Yami is now pissed.

Up next JoJo Golden Wind.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

Bitch ass move. Julius was way better then your punk ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Fuck sakes, what type of fucked up childhood is this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Holy shit, the kid became a made man by helping a gangster.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

So he learned how to be a decent person from a mafia boss? This show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok, that's an interesting turn of events.  Guy was using a druggies arm and the druggie is 13 years of age.  So the guy has a decent heart.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Well he is Dio's kid in some way.  And that ending song.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

The fuck kinda ending song is that!? 


I wanna to be freakin you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

So Shippuden is resurrected Asuma taking on his former students.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

So Lupin Part 5 to close the block out on new content while a repeat episode of MHA to close out Toonami for tonight.  Then next week is the new season of MHA to start off Toonami while a repeat episode of AoT to take Academia's place to close out Toonami for the time being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

Lupin


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2019)

Lupin


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vangence is sharing his body with Litch so currently the Litch person is fighting though Vangence willing gave him the use of his body.


...Wooow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Not sure if I'll be on tonight. Watching PPV with cousins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not sure if I'll be on tonight. Watching PPV with cousins


 No problems. 

So Toonami Time!!!

Premier night as MHA starts it's new dub season now so let's begin the Overhaul arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

Hmm, forgot this month was also an event for the Toonami crew.  Wonder what upgrades will be implemented by the end of the event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

Good introductory episode to start the new season.  The reporter was smart figuring out Deku was All Might's disciple and currently keeping that info to himself for the time to protect the boy from potential villains from taking him out early before reaching his full potential.  Also the guy is a living camera.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 9, 2019)

A camera quirk? Quirks seem pretty damn diverse....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

OPM now and it looks like Centipede-Kong will be going rampaging now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

Well shit Metal Bat took some damage there.  And his sister caused him not to finish off Garou when he was open.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 9, 2019)

Wait I thought he looked up to monsters? 

Is his end goal to just be the strongest?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wait I thought he looked up to monsters?
> 
> Is his end goal to just be the strongest?



He does but Garou also had a code he goes by or he would have just gone through Metal Bat's sister to finish the guy off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm here. Jesus christ @PlacidSanity  Mox and Kenny had a death match. 

Renee is pissed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Welp Monster Association on the move and they are causing considerable damage.  And now Satima one hitting the guy.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 10, 2019)

That shit was sad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm here. Jesus christ @PlacidSanity  Mox and Kenny had a death match.
> 
> Renee is pissed



I'll catch the highlights for it when they come up on Youtube.  Yeah looking at her twitter, not very happy at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Tonight's Dr Stone episode, playing with chemicals that can kill you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Jesus I'm trying to watch Toonami but I'm still in shock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus I'm trying to watch Toonami but I'm still in shock.



The Omega/Mox match was that brutal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Omega/Mox match was that brutal.


Yea dude. It was gruesome.
My mind is still trying to process.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Cool so the silver spear guy got over his fear and helped acquire sulfuric acid. 

Fire Force up next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Im sorry Dr. Stone any other night I'd give you my attention


----------



## Foxve (Nov 10, 2019)

Damn. I was hoping that girl was going to fall for Senku


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Damn. I was hoping that girl was going to fall for Senku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Again the princess captain really wants Shinra's D.

Also interesting opening, Japanese heavy metal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again the princess captain really wants Shinra's D.
> 
> Also interesting opening, Japanese heavy metal.


She should just offer to move to 8's division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Shut up Bane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Note to self stop making big red buttons


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Note to self stop making big red buttons



But the Sister can't help it. 

So they are wanting to recruit Vulcan as the 8th's engineer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Ah Food Rape Wars up next and the battle of fried chicken begins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah Food Rape Wars up next and the battle of fried chicken begins.


So Chick Fil A vs Popeyes huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Chick Fil A vs Popeyes huh?



Well Popeyes had the advantage, they are open on Sundays.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Soma's harem battling for second place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soma's harem battling for second place.


Smh honestly Meat girl should be first place


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Smh honestly Meat girl should be first place



The tsundere and Megumi are battlng for that spot.  Wait that would mean Meat gurl and school friend are going for third place instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The tsundere and Megumi are battlng for that spot.  Wait that would mean Meat gurl and school friend are going for third place instead.


Both suck though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Chicken wraps..... Taco Bell got you beat by a couple of years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm heading off. I'm super exhausted


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm heading off. I'm super exhausted



No prob, see you Monday for RAW if the show doesn't drive me away......nvm read the spoilers so probably see you Wed for AEW then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Meh, I enjoy the Golden Chicken sandwiches instead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

So now Chicken Wraps can cause orgasms. 

 

I expect sales at Taco Bell to go up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Demon Slayer on now and it starts with a DECAPITATION!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Hmm, so the surviving recruits get to pick out the ore that's going to be used in their swords.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 10, 2019)

Alright the show's getting good. Guess it was a bit of a late starter like Dr. Stone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Well when one gets their swords they must listen to the tale. 

And it turned black.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

So next week is the kid's first assignment. 

Up next Black Clover and more Black Bull madness.  Thinking revenge of the elves coming soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

RIP Julias.   And poor Valdos, Sally, and Radees, used as part of a sacrifice to resurrect the elves.   But then again they willingly signed on for the part.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

JoJo on now and it would appear the guy is meeting the anime's version of Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

What the hell Stand ability is that

And that Jodeci ending song.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 10, 2019)

Bruh this ending song


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

So Shippuden is Resurrected Asuma taking on his former students.  And looks like poor Chouji has a crisis on attacking his former teacher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Lupin Part 5 to close out the block of new content then an AoT repeat to close out Toonami.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 10, 2019)

That was the same guy that was with that princesses father in the last Arc. Guess that means we got another lupin arc coming up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Well damn talk about an annoying app.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 10, 2019)

Can't wait to see how lupin gets out of this one 


Also why is Fujiko naked in a cage?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm ready for this Saturday. Last week my mind was blown but this time I'm good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off the block with a mini event involving the Toonami crew followed by a new episode of MHA.  Thinking it's the start of the Overhaul arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Starting off the block with a mini event involving the Toonami crew followed by a new episode of MHA.  Thinking it's the start of the Overhaul arc.


This gonna be a good arc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

So happy to have MHA as the starting show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Yakuza died . Thanks a lot All Might


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Beak boy is right. Can't just go about trying to just be evil .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Hmm so Steve Blum is voicing Overhaul.

Alos RIP Magma, you had an interesting Quirk but now your top half is all over the place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

I still think All for One is the final villain.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I still think All for One is the final villain.



The guy technically is in the same same boat as All Might with an injury that prevents him for going all out.  Plus during All Might's visit to Tartarus All for One revealed he's forever in need of his mask of sorts to keep him alive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

So Tom gets an army of his own in this Toonami event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Nov 16, 2019)

We got an actual death in the first episode.

This is going to be one hell of a season......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The guy technically is in the same same boat as All Might with an injury that prevents him for going all out.  Plus during All Might's visit to Tartarus All for One revealed he's forever in need of his mask of sorts to keep him alive.


True but he's been around since the first One for all User .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Tintin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Ah yes the scene that pissed off some idiots.  Honestly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Great first impression Deku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Well he blew it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah yes the scene that pissed off some idiots.  Honestly.


People got mad at the tickilng scene?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People got mad at the tickilng scene?



Yup.  Thank goodness Goblin Slayer isn't airing or Toonami wouldn't hear the end of it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup.  Thank goodness Goblin Slayer isn't airing or Toonami wouldn't hear the end of it.


Well guess thats the second annoyance Ive had this week. First was people complaining about the Mox vs Omega "deathmatch" and now this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Lol bottom ranked bastard comment made me laugh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

OPM now and more tournament fun.  And Genos is facing a bevy of monster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

That voice sounds familiar of the commentator. I think it's from digimon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Well that was quick.  Saitima needs heavy nerfing.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 16, 2019)

The one shots in this show are awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was quick.  Saitima needs heavy nerfing.


No u 


He needs to beat Goku so Toriyama can be salty


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Well Genos vs the Roachman...... well the mutant roach design is a step up from the mutant roaches of Terra Formars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh god the yuri potential


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Ah yes, Fubuki's sister coming to her "aid."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Well shorty T almost killed bdsm girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Ah yes, King Orochi the big bad for the current OPM arc.

Well should be interesting when he faces off against Saitima when the time comes. 

Up next Dr Stone and more science fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

Can't wait to see Saitama fodderize that guy next Saturday


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Dr. stone might be the best shounen series this year. Yea I said it OP dorks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Well that's a very quick way of getting ammonia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

senku being a mad scientist is hilarious


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

Deez nigas just pissed in a cup


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwing the match huh?

I get the feeling it wont go well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Going after the nasty pee pee, Ric Flair must have a book out in that series.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

The look on their faces


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going after the nasty pee pee, Ric Flair must have a book out in that series.


Well it is Brock's weakness so if even a beast hurts from the junk it's a sound strategy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Roiding before a match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Roiding before a match.



Just like in WWE


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

Dat shit was lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just like in WWE



Maybe, but there is no testing in Dr Stone as of current so roid away.

So more tournament arc next week for the priestess hand.

Up next Fire Force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Wasting soda on the dead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

You fool!! Are you trying to create Skynet?!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

FIre Force OP going metal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Dammit he already got caught . What a noob.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Well damn, Shinra in trouble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't even..........


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

WTF!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

A head of a horse on your crotch. I'm guessing he's trying to brag


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Yoooooooo....
What the hell?!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Truth hurts man.  Also poor Silver.

And Lisa noooooooo!!!!!!!!! She's become MJF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Truth hurts man.  Also poor Silver.
> 
> And Lisa noooooooo!!!!!!!!! She's become MJF.


I feel worse for Cody than red haired boy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Holy shit this got serious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Whelp thats what happens when you send 3 fucking people to an important mission.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

Damn didn't see that coming. But considering how shonen series go, she'll probably have some lingering emotions that somehow come out that she never knew she had. 


Honestly it be nice if there was just 100% complete double cross after a mission that's lasted months to years with a no feelings whatsoever.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Food Sex Wars up next.  Who will join in the orgy of food tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Food Sex Wars up next.  Who will join in the orgy of food tonight.


I get the feeling Souma's dad will end with the harem


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

The tsundere wants Soma out of the competition, wonder why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

I still find the idea of shounen cooking to be really ridiculous honestly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Damn Megumi getting buried


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Well the Yuri quota has been filled for tonight.   Nvm, she's just a bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Souma's dad is a troll


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

So I take it the psudo loli is the teacher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I take it the psudo loli is the teacher.


I don't think so


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

So spices kept the loli young and Soma's dad assaulted the poor woman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Never mind


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Goddammit this show too lewd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

She's been pierced.   This series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

The gauntlet has been thrown, spice battle soon.

Up next Demon Slayer and first assignment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Interesting episode.  So next week the three on one turns into a more manageable three on two fight.

Up next Black Clover and more return of the elves fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

So more elven fun next week for Black Clover and now for JoJo Golden Wind it's a stand battle.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

That fat guy can't be a human.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

So the son of Dio gets the Hutt guy to kill himself.  Smart.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Again that ending song.

Up next Shippuden.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

I wanna ta be freaking you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Finally Iruka stopping with this lying bullshit.  I mean damn, how many problems could have been resolved more easily had people been more upfront.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

So Naruto and Killer Bee escape.

Up next Lupin part 5 to end the block of new content while a repeat episode of AoT to close out Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2019)

Again, that's an annoying app there.  Holy shit it's causing drama within Lupin's group.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 17, 2019)

As usual I can't wait to see how Lupin gets out of this.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No u
> 
> 
> He needs to beat Goku so Dragonball fans can be salty


Fixed.....because this is what happened with Death Battle when Superman beat Goku.....twice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fixed.....because this is what happened with Death Battle when Superman beat Goku.....twice.


Well if you watch DBS Toriyama kept emphasizing all the points death battle used to prove Superman could beat Goku so its really both


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

The ending theme for dr. Stone is chill as fuck.

The ending theme for jojo was unexpected.....in a good way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The ending theme for dr. Stone is chill as fuck.
> 
> The ending theme for jojo was unexpected.....in a good way.


Watch live with us


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Toonami Time!!! 

Starting off is the Forge special then MHA.  See if Deku can impress Sir Nighteye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Starting off is the Forge special then MHA.  See if Deku can impress Sir Nighteye.


Seems we get MHA first


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seems we get MHA first



That is fine.  As long as we get directly into the Overhaul arc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That is fine.  As long as we get directly into the Overhaul arc.


Which they do .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Talk about your fanboys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Talk about your fanboys.


Yep. Gotta love/hate them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

That's one hell of a hacked Quirk, nerf that shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Get shook Izuku


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Tom saving Tom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Welp Tom getting his army.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Deku is a warm light you fool


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Deku makes it in because he spared the All MIght merch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deku makes it in because he spared the All MIght merch.



His merch is besto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Froppy and Uravity meking it in due to their connections.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Joker : And here we go.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Froppy and Uravity meking it in due to their connections.


They probably THOT it up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

It begins!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Poor Eri. And now Deku runs into Overhaul.

Up next One Punch and more one hit TKO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2019)

So the only reason he wants him to join is so he can convince them that he's not worthy to be all might's successor? Pretty F'd up.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Foxve said:


> So the only reason he wants him to join is so he can convince them that he's not worthy to be all might's successor? Pretty F'd up.....


Well to be fair Mirio not only is a prodigy but he's everything All Might represents. Dude is perfect for the role.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Foxve said:


> So the only reason he wants him to join is so he can convince them that he's not worthy to be all might's successor? Pretty F'd up.....



He has his reason which I think are explored in two weeks.  Next week is a marathon I believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Holy shit, Fat Ass just ate Medusa whole.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Wait why is a mexican hero in Japan?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Tatsumaki shitting on everyone there.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2019)

"My genes have been passed down for generations!!"

"Oh so your like GMO corn?" 

Fucking Saitama


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tatsumaki shitting on everyone there.


Smh damn loli. Why cant she grow like her younger sister?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait why is a mexican hero in Japan?





Eh, if Gundam has one of their own then I'm not surprised anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Smh damn loli. Why cant she grow like her younger sister?



Cause lolis sell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Eh, if Gundam has one of their own then I'm not surprised anymore.


No but I mean the red suit guy is a legit comedic superhero in mexico. He's called Chesperito.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cause lolis sell.


Thiccc >>>> Lolies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2019)

Saitama got found out and DQed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

fucking Saitama


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

The guy should have just taken the W, now he's the Seth Rollins of anime.

Up next Dr Stone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The guy should have just taken the W, now he's the Seth Rollins of anime.
> 
> Up next Dr Stone.


I went ahead on the anime.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Winning with a booty bop  


Awesome, so we're not having a marathon next week then!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

That was dirty by Magma.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Some Tweets from Toonami News on what's happening down the pipeline.

''


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Watch live with us


impossible. I work when it comes on for ya.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> impossible. I work when it comes on for ya.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Some Tweets from Toonami News on what's happening down the pipeline.
> 
> ''



Dammit the time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

When you need to win, roid up.   Thank you Dr Stone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Remember children, don't do drugs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Remember children, don't do drugs.


[Vince Mcmahon didn't like that]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Interesting Toonami will be showing the Lupin OVA, SAFFF's current set is from that series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting Toonami will be showing the Lupin OVA, SAFFF's current set is from that series.


Seems it's very good then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

My brain hurts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

The mentalist at work.  All this just to light someone's cloths on fire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

What is it with these nut shots.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The mentalist at work.  All this just to light someone's cloths on fire.


I wonder how good it's doing. Most shounen are dumb and just about fighting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Noooooo two weeks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Noooooo two weeks



Food Sex marathon next week.

Fire Force up  next.  Shinra and co were in trouble last episode so how will the come out of it tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Food Sex marathon next week.
> 
> Fire Force up  next.  Shinra and co were in trouble last episode so how will the come out of it tonight.


Smh I dont want to watch Orgasm Food Network


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice to see that dude get his ass kicked. 

Wonder how the other matches are going to go.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

The waifu saved his laifu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

That woman is thirsty for Shinra.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That woman is thirsty for Shinra.


She already staking her claim


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Again that woman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Was that guy's shoulder being humped by a toy deer.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Holy shit Shinra nice entrance  



PlacidSanity said:


> Some Tweets from Toonami News on what's happening down the pipeline.
> 
> ''



Well at least we get my hero Academia and one punch man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Well Sho overpowered for the moment, and Lisa decided to stay with the White Cloths.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Well shit . The baby brother is crazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Just put Hibari in 8th dammit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Hmm, so a bit of what occurs at the 8th.  So I take it Vulcan has joined then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so a bit of what occurs at the 8th.  So I take it Vulcan has joined then.


Yeet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just put Hibari in 8th dammit



One she's a captain and two she is still part of that series Cloth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> One she's a captain and two she is still part of that series Cloth.


Pretty sure she's dropping Cloth. Plus being legit , they kinda need her watching over fire boy since they want to catch him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Food Sex up next.  Wonder who going to fall victim to the foodgasim tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

The hell are some of these characters getting introduced.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Megumi confirmed as useless as Aqua


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Ah yes the cool protagonist walk .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

That G1 influence


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Dude you got a sugar momma. Fuck you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Holy shit, we have a Jekell and Hyde guy here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

And those teases of the Food Sex.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Looool Souma's sleeping.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Most main shounen mcs : Everyone wants to see what they can do

Deku: we have a legit reason you shouldnt be MC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Demon Slayer next and more sword action as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Tanjiro and Nezuko making that lethal combo against demons.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks like that demon has some kind of spell on the other ones or something so they're unable to talk about him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Looks like that demon has some kind of spell on the other ones or something so they're unable to talk about him



He's the one that has been creating demons across his way.  The low level ones fear him for a good reason.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Wait are those power lines and trains? What time period does this take place in?


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Okay that guy is going to be trouble. 

He didn't even need to bleed on the guy. He just split the back of that guy's neck without anyone even seeing how he did it in a crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Wait are those power lines and trains? What time period does this take place in?



Series wiki states the series occurs during the Tashio-era.

Up next Black Clover and more revenge of the elves fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Yami not messing around.   But now begins the lovers spat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Dammit Sol.   Just take Julias body out of there and do not get in the way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

JoJo on now and more interesting characters.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

This is got to be the most fucked up JoJo crew yet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Foxve said:


> This is got to be the most fucked up JoJo crew yet



No shit. 

But it seems like the locals trust them a lot.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Guess Jojo doesn't feel like freaking tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

The fuck no "Freak you up" ending.   Jodeci must asked for too much money.

Up next Shippuden and more Ninja War.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Madara not messing around, he sent the damn statue into action.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Shippuden done for tonight, up next Lupin part 5 to close out the block of new content while Toonami closes ends on a repeat episode of AoT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2019)

Holy shit, this guy is giving Gendo a run for his money on best father in anime.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Come on Lupin man you got to get out of this! I know you can do it brother!


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Motherfucking Jigen soloing an army


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2019)

Lupin bout to unleash his counter-attack. Get ready plebs  


Did Jigen just say rebecca's response? Is she going to make another appearance part 5?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Toonami Time!!!

Well for about three shows, then it's the Food Sex Wars marathon.  Up first MHA and more of the Overhaul arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Eri-chwan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Protect the small child


----------



## Foxve (Nov 30, 2019)

Damn guy killed his henchmen without even batting an eye.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Damn guys were lucky poor Eri knew what Overhaul is capable of and decided to go with him instead of him using his Quirk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Hmm, I thought those punks were killed off via Overhauls Quirk when they first met.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Overhaul a shit confirmed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Damn Tom is dead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Bastards, they killed off the host of Toonami.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 30, 2019)

Hoping tom's not dead. Not ready for a new Tom yet.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh no.....oh no.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Hear comes the talk about why All Might chose Deku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

The emotions coming from these scenes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Dammit I don't want that day to come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

One Punch Man up next and time to chose, become a monster or die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Time for some cool heroes after depressing heroes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Well those A class heroes took their leave really quick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Man's fighting for the pleasure, not truth and justice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh shit now people can become monsters


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man's fighting for the pleasure, not truth and justice.


A worthy cause if I do say so myself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks like the multi eye Akuma will be teaching the guy the meaning of pain then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like the multi eye Akuma will be teaching the guy the meaning of pain then.


He's just mad he can't get laid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Watchdog man about to learn Gauro not to mess with men dressed as dogs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watchdog man about to learn Gauro not to mess with men dressed as dogs.


So Furries are powerful huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Well the A Class heroes return...... to get their asses handed to them again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Man bless the bike dude. No powers but heart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Jesus Saitama is pretty much necessary in this world


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

Saitama has answered the call, and poor Bakuza about to be the next victim of the one hit.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 1, 2019)

I realize he's in trouble but there's something about seeing a smart-ass pretty boy get his ass kicked.  

Can't wait to watch saitama to go to work.....


Is that lupin OVA supposed to be showing tonight still or no?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2019)

I think new episode of Food Wars before the marathon is next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I realize he's in trouble but there's something about seeing a smart-ass pretty boy get his ass kicked.
> 
> Can't wait to watch saitama to go to work.....
> 
> ...


Nah tonight is Food Wars marathon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2019)

Nvm, the Food Sex marathon is now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think new episode of Food Wars before the marathon is next.


Seems like isnt new


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I realize he's in trouble but there's something about seeing a smart-ass pretty boy get his ass kicked.
> 
> Can't wait to watch saitama to go to work.....
> 
> ...




The Lupin OVA will be airing in mid December so about two weeks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

Ugh I cant do this marathon. Ive seen this season twice already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2019)

Ah yes,


Jon Moxley said:


> Ugh I cant do this marathon. Ive seen this season twice already.



No problem, seen the episodes already so will be checking out soon so see you guys next week for when Toonami gets back to it's normal programming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Dec 1, 2019)

That megumi scene still gets to me  


Well, see you guys next Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah yes,
> 
> 
> No problem, seen the episodes already so will be checking out soon so see you guys next week for when Toonami gets back to it's normal programming.


All right man. See ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

Foxve said:


> That megumi scene still gets to me
> 
> 
> Well, see you guys next Saturday


See ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2019)

Honestly though, I miss when Toonami did movie month in December a few years back.  Would have been a good time to air MHA Two Heroes and the two Shippuden films like Road to Ninja and The Last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2019)

Before I go, let me say Megumi is food for the soul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Guess Foxve and me will have tk carry tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Well Toonami time. Starting off with besto anime of all time


----------



## Foxve (Dec 7, 2019)

Toonami time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Big Gum


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Guess there's enhancements and special bullets to stop quirks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Tom got an upgrade it seems


----------



## Foxve (Dec 7, 2019)

Tom's got a new bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Kirishima kicking ass


----------



## Foxve (Dec 7, 2019)

Red Riot's got some balls. 

What was that scene we just saw when he was having that monologue? Is that from a past episode I don't remember?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Red Riot's got some balls.
> 
> What was that scene we just saw when he was having that monologue? Is that from a past episode I don't remember?


Nah thats exclusive to the episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Deku dealing with the stress of it all .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Here comes Saitama to feed his win count


----------



## Foxve (Dec 7, 2019)

Saitama


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Son Saitama about to whoop more fools. Relax


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Goddamn Saitama went 3-0 in this episode 


@PlacidSanity


----------



## Foxve (Dec 7, 2019)

Holy crap saitama


----------



## Foxve (Dec 7, 2019)

Also that was some deep King


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Lol poor Gorilla man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Hahahahahaha Sonic got the runs


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

That was close. Really didn't want Sonic to become a monster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Senku just acquired a waifu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

I love you Senku


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Ratboy got his cola


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

That screenshot ......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Damn they know his past?!! How?


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

I am falling in love with this show......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I am falling in love with this show......


It just never feels like a waste of time. It's either plot driven or educational and comedy driven. Which both balance well somehow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Im gonna be honest I went ahead of the dub in anime cause I wanted to see what happens


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

That guy's definitely got the aura of a final villain.....


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Im gonna be honest I went ahead of the dub in anime cause I wanted to see what happens



I honestly get tempted to a lot with most of the shows on Toonami as well. 

But I like to keep it as a treat for Saturdays. So no matter how much I want to I haven't looked ahead for any more shows like I did with Black Clover up to 103......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I honestly get tempted to a lot with most of the shows on Toonami as well.
> 
> But I like to keep it as a treat for Saturdays. So no matter how much I want to I haven't looked ahead for any more shows like I did with Black Clover up to 103......


Thats cool. 

Gives you something fresh to watch on Saturdays.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

I missed that ending song more than I thought I would.  


Honestly Lupin the 3rd should be before Naruto reruns


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

I just realized, this is the exact episode/manga chapters that Naruto's character completely died in my eyes.........


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey Rebecca's back


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

Lupin & Comp taking on the world's military

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

Lupin the true OG


----------



## Foxve (Dec 8, 2019)

I think at this point we've all seen the first season of Attack on Titan. So that's it for me. Night guys see you all next Saturday


----------



## Foxve (Dec 14, 2019)

My PS Vue app is currently being stupid so I don't know if I'll be able to watch Adult Swim tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Foxve said:


> My PS Vue app is currently being stupid so I don't know if I'll be able to watch Adult Swim tonight







don't have cable?


----------



## Foxve (Dec 14, 2019)

Nevermind found a workaround. Ready for the night!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

@PlacidSanity dammit man you need to join us . I left poor Foxve by himself cause I'm an old man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity dammit man you need to join us . I left poor Foxve by himself cause I'm an old man



No problem, I have returned for tonight.

Anyway Toonami Time!!!

Tonight's the Lupin OVA premier right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

Some morbid shit about to get revealed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Eri


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

So Tom got a new body last episode.  But will it help him tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Get em Tom.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

Well Tom lost the Vindication to the other Toms but set them free.  Plus he has a new ship at his disposal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm guessing the next "intruder" like event will involve the other Toms


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

I like the New ship.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

Well Deku has the backing of Eraser Head.  So now to raid Overhaul's base.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Little did they realize Midoriya wasnt ok


----------



## Foxve (Dec 14, 2019)

This show always delivers on the feels.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Eri 


This is an Avengers level threat you swines!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

OPM next.  Last week Monster Association lost some powerful members to Saitama....oh well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

Is Underwater the new Deep Star Six film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> OPM next.  Last week Monster Association lost some powerful members to Saitama....oh well.


Saitama buried the MA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Love how Fubuki is now main cast


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

Meh, infinite combos..... nerf that shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

Well that was a head shot.  So MA wants a war yet reside in City Z..... the home of God..... I mean Saitama.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was a head shot.  So MA wants a war yet reside in City Z..... the home of God..... I mean Saitama.


The true monster of them all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

RIP Roachman, you must have tasted ok for Orochi not to have gagged on you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Loool Saitama took out some future followers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Chespirito coming to get owned


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

So Garou in a handicap match. 

Up next science with Dr. Stone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

How many episodes are there left of this season of one punch man?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> How many episodes are there left of this season of one punch man?


Still a few to go. Barely started five weeks ago and some of it was held back due to marathons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Weird how the DAD makes the shounen speech


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

So the origin of the village revealed and it's because of Senku's dad.  Also interesting backstory on how his father became an astronaut .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the origin of the village revealed and it's because of Senku's dad.  Also interesting backstory on how his father became an astronaut .


:keep watching


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Unlike the sub they actually gave them accents so dub wins this episode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Dammit I went too far ahead on the anime but its so good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Hope the married couple is into swinging because repopulating the planet will take some time. 

Fire Force up next.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

So his dad made a village and named it after him. One helluva gift.......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hope the married couple is into swinging because repopulating the planet will take some time.
> 
> Fire Force up next.


Well you'll see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Meh, so the Nether is an abandon subway system.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks like the sister is going to be carrying around a red flag this arc.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, so the Nether is an abandon subway system.


In b4 they see its Japan and somebody launched a nuke


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Well that's one way of revealing Tamaki.  Now let the complaints on Twitter begin.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

What's up with this chicks pervert power


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Well shit, that girl just made the group of White Clads look like ranked beginners.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

She won by....pervert luck. 

Jesus christ this anime


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Assault wasn't prepared for Tamaki fan service.  Now for Twitter to complain even more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Food Sex on now, who's next for the orgy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Food Sex on now, who's next for the orgy.



I almost wanted to make a Jim Cornette joke but I caught myself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Curry calzone..... blasphemy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

This show is making me realize how stupid the shounen mindset for a cooking show is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This show is making me realize how stupid the shounen mindset for a cooking show is



Isn't there another cooking series airing on Crunchy right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't there another cooking series airing on Crunchy right now.


There is? 

I haven't seen it. Although when this show came out I did see one. Was mostly a slice of life which makes sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

I have to stay up for the Lupin OVA but....old age acting up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Welp Alice up next, time to see if clothing will be coming off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

What type of bullshit cooking is this.  We are getting to Kubo levels of ass pull here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Poor Megumi, treated like the most of the Raw roster.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

Yay Megumi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Demon Slayer on now and now time for slayer vs demon battles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Demon Slayer on now and now time for slayer vs demon battles.


For a moment I thought you said slayers vs Thots battles


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't care that he is a demon and can regenerate, he should not be capable of speech if he doesn't have a brain.

Anime's laws are humorous but it's still bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I don't care that he is a demon and can regenerate, he should not be capable of speech if he doesn't have a brain.
> 
> Anime's laws are humorous but it's still bullshit


If people can get orgasms from .food then anything goes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Well damn those two demons have one hell of a team composition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Well damn the guy got one.  Now they  need the demon girl with the multiple arms.

Up next revenge of the elves in Black Clover.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm confused. Is the water supposed to be some kind of visual euphemism to show his flow movement in his swordsmanship or is the water actually able to make his Attack stronger and cut shit?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks like Salamander choose a new host.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'm confused. Is the water supposed to be some kind of visual euphemism to show his flow movement in his swordsmanship or is the water actually able to make his Attack stronger and cut shit?


Actually able.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

So more revenge of the elves next episode.  Well when ever marathon weekend ends anyway.

Up next JoJo Golden Wind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> I'm confused. Is the water supposed to be some kind of visual euphemism to show his flow movement in his swordsmanship or is the water actually able to make his Attack stronger and cut shit?



A bit of both.  The ability is a breathing technique that one of the Demon Slayers learn which ability is enhanced by the sword they wield at times.  Water is just one of those abilities, there are others like fire, stone, thunder, ect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Screw it I'll just record it. Laters guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Um, ok torture by dance.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

They still don't trust him....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Again that ending song.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Up next Lupin OVA, aka tickle fetish.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

Love this ending song  

Now for the Lupin OVA. And as an added bonus we don't have to sit through some Naruto Shitppuden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Love this ending song
> 
> Now for the Lupin OVA. And as an added bonus we don't have to sit through some Naruto Shitppuden



But Sakura's character development.  Who we kidding, we all saw what happens to her on Boruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Welp this OVA just earned it's TV-MA rating.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

Wait when was that? And who was that? 

Fujiko actually liked someone besides Lupin?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

Well shit the time line is getting seriously fucked up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2019)

So all is well that ends well, Lupin sets the timeline right back on track and drops those two morons off for a T-Rex to do it's job. 

Next week OPM is having a marathon.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2019)

Night guys. See you Saturday after next I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

damn is nobody on tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

@PlacidSanity @Foxve


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

damn guess nobody's here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Shows are happening I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity @Foxve



It's a OPM marathon for tonight so I'm out this week.  Probably will be skipping Raw this Monday as well since it's taped and I've read the spoilers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Dec 22, 2019)

I tend to skip rerun Marathon weeks.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2019)

Dr Stone marathon slated for next week as well.

Set schedule for 2020.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dr Stone marathon slated for next week as well.
> 
> Set schedule for 2020.


So be back in two weeks?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Ugh. I'm glad for the return of shows but god I have Wrestle Kingdom to watch.


I probably will only be here a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

That's cool.  Tell me how the event goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Have Moxley vs Juice for the US title after he won it last night.

Have Tanahashi vs Jericho where if Tana wins he gets a shot at the AEW title and possible canonizes AEW x NJPW. (Probably won't but still hyped)

Naito vs Okada (His Destino is here)

Liger's last dance 

@PlacidSanity


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

So after two weeks of marathons it's back to normal programming though I would have enjoyed if movie night was brought back in December.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

The discovery of Eri hurts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

Poor Eri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor Eri.


Vengeance for small child


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Everything is eating Deku alive


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

Damn, you have to feel for Deku there, he has to keep quiet despite having good friends like those wanting to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, you have to feel for Deku there, he has to keep quiet despite having good friends like those wanting to help.


Yea especially when he's too young to just breathe and let it go for now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Damn NJPW starts at 11. Won't even be here long .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

Glitter Squad has betrayed the villains, time to raid Overhaul's place.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn NJPW starts at 11. Won't even be here long .



No problems man, I got this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problems man, I got this.


I was looking forward to toonami again. Damn you potential alliance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon Girll


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I was looking forward to toonami again. Damn you potential alliance.



AEW needs the allies, WWE too big a product to take alone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

The raid begins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> AEW needs the allies, WWE too big a product to take alone.


Yep. Thats why I want to watch. Yet also Toonami


----------



## Foxve (Jan 4, 2020)

You can just feel the intensity and the rush when they're charging into that place. This show always delivers on the feels.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Eri nooooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Foxve said:


> You can just feel the intensity and the rush when they're charging into that place. This show always delivers on the feels.......


It's about to go down


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh shit, Overhaul's eight maniacs. 

Up next Dr Stone ub to bat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm glad I went further ahead .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyways dudes, I'm out for now.

If there's matches that I don't care for or are bored I'll come back.


They'll announce the scheduled matches anyways.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

So when does re-population begins.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 4, 2020)

So his dad isn't related to Senku by blood? Looks like he's able to to get with someone from the village after all then.


Also the feels are freaking ridiculous. Wonder if there's going to be more after the break.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

So illness took the most of the original crew and it was Senku's dad that kept things going.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2020)

Wow, so preparations for war next episode then.

Up next One Punch Man.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 4, 2020)

Senku's dad is a fucking BOSS!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

Poor second hand Ichigo. 
So Garou takes out a bevy of heroes with ease despite the injuries.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

So Garou vs Fang next week with the Monster Assoc. looking on.

Up next Fire Force.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2020)

Well damn. Guess Garo has his own story. Kind of feel for the guy......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh damn, it's a battle of the sharp shooters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Back.. WK got a 30 minute intermission


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

Welp Arrow down.   So it's the Knight King's turn to shine.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2020)

The way he flipped that bullet was pretty boss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Smh cringe comments.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Lol Maki scared them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Stop lying girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

Meh, that crow masked character annoys me to no end.

Food Sex up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

The innuendos in this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

Foodgasms a plenty tonight.  Amazed there wasn't a pregnancy that also occurred as well.

Up next Demon Slayer.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2020)

This guy got issues.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

That was a very fun episode to watch.  Two intense fights between demons and a nice little kicking action between Nezako and the demon girl.  So on to the next mission.

Up next Black Clover and more elven revenge fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

Another fun episode with Lady Lion holding her own and Asta now in a pinch at the end.

Up next JoJo Golden Wind.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2020)

Feels good to hear the freak you song again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2020)

Well that was violent.  So the poor truck driver now having to drive up hill again.

Up next Shippuden to close out the night in new content while Toonami closes out on two repeat series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Soon


----------



## Foxve (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m currently working so I’ll be absent tonight. Have fun guys. See you next Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Let's get things started with MHA and more of the Overhaul arc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoops sorry Im late. Was talking to Luchasaurus's lady


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

These guys love being creepers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2020)

Cool so tonight's episode was a SunEater-centric episode.  Guessing some of the upcoming episodes will be character specific to showcase some of the heroes.  Also nice to see villains work in tandem together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> These guys love being creepers



Nah these guys are proving their worth.  Normal creepers would just be throwing Shane like shadow punches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah these guys are proving their worth.  Normal creepers would just be throwing Shane like shadow punches.




Randy is that you ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Whelp looks like some people are in trouble


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2020)

Dr Stone up now and will the Empire of Might take first blood tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Randy is that you ?



Sorry to have missed out on AEW this past Wed but was sick at the time.  Caught up on the episode and my biggest gripe is to kill off the Nightmare Collective.  Holy shit did it hurt the women's division along with having Riho retain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sorry to have missed out on AEW this past Wed but was sick at the time.  Caught up on the episode and my biggest gripe is to kill off the Nightmare Collective.  Holy shit did it hurt the women's division along with having Riho retain.


Yea most people hated it. 

Also Mox legit was a champ. Three Japan shows and then Dynamite


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Lol the old man got too excited


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea most people hated it.
> 
> Also Mox legit was a champ. Three Japan shows and then Dynamite



Mox legit killed Sammy with that Paradine Shift at the end of the segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mox legit killed Sammy with that Paradine Shift at the end of the segment.


And a great new meme of Jericho was born


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2020)

So makeshift swords to save the day but the Empire of Might had an ace up their sleeves.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2020)

The Empire betrayed.  So the mentalist played the guys like fools.

Up next One Punch Man and more Monster Asso fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Get rekted Hero Hunter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Yea that centipede about to get shat on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Hmm, so some backstory to the Hero Hunter and now the centipede monster is joining in on the fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

RIP poor bug.  Fuck sakes Saitama doesn't hold back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

King's right goddammit. Stop using Saitama as a baseline


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Also I think tonight was the last episode fo One Punch Man until the next season is announced.  SAO to take it's place next week I think.:

Fire Force up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also I think tonight was the last episode fo One Punch Man until the next season is announced.  SAO to take it's place next week I think.:
> 
> Fire Force up next.


OPM might not get another season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

You know Marty Scurll is a real asshole in this series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know Marty Scurll is a real asshole in this series.


He's the Villain after all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Some Berserk type shit going on here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Jesus this awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah the Shinra vs Sho match coming up.  Plus a fun character about to be introduced next week I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah the Shinra vs Sho match coming up.  Plus a fun character about to be introduced next week I think.


God I can't wait


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Food Sex up now.  So who will fall to the foodgasm tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Food groupies, the lot of them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Food groupies, the lot of them.


Man I'm on crunchy and they just put up a new series that is super hilariously ridiculous


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

I question the validity of the recipes of these dishes.  Also poor Meat Meat was eliminated from the competition.  Guess her handling of the meat wasn't enough to take on the spice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I question the validity of the recipes of these dishes.  Also poor Meat Meat was eliminated from the competition.  Guess her handling of the meat wasn't enough to take on the spice.


This series straight up created best girl and then decided to Vince Mcmahon her cause she got over on her own


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Erina wanting more of Soma's food.   Her tsundere coming out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Erina wanting more of Soma's food.   Her tsundere coming out.


Dude did you hear how awful their last part of the manga was?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude did you hear how awful their last part of the manga was?



Yeah I heard how the series ended and the reaction from the fans.

So Demon Slayer up now and it's the desperate guy that makes an appearance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

There's something about Demon Slayer that I can't enjoy. Not sure what


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Was wondering when the boar's head guy was going to appear.  Up coming demon fight should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Black Clover on now and more revenge of the elves fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Black Clover on now and more revenge of the elves fun.


Is the series releasing new eps?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is the series releasing new eps?



Yeah, currently the series is on the tail end of the elves revenge arc wth the current mamga chapters dealing with a time skip.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, currently the series is on the tail end of the elves revenge arc wth the current mamga chapters dealing with a time skip.


Damn I thought it was repeat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Well damn the quality of the fight just picked up for tonight.  Wonder how much of the budget went towards tonight's episode.

Up next JoJo Golden Wind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Welp no Jodecie for tonight's ending though.   So wondering when Modern Cursader will be used.  So JoJo still with the animal cruelty.

Up next Shippuden and more ninja war.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2020)

Hinata being in love with Naruto is the worst kept secret of the village, they hell are they worried about.

So Shippuden closes the night out innew content while Toonami closes out on two repeat shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

Almost time for Toonami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

Man I forget how boring waiting for Nami is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

I blame you @PlacidSanity


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Premier night as SAO makes it's return with another season of Alicization but first MHA.:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Premier night as SAO makes it's return with another season of Alicization but first MHA.:


I saw the new MHA episode......my feels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

Fat Gum no sells.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2020)

Cool so it's the battle of the sword and shield of abilities for tonight.  Also a Red Riot-centric episode as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

All I want is a good death match.....


Sorry buddy thats not Havoc or Mox


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

This episode pissed off Bakugou x Kirishima fangirls


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2020)

So Red Riot started off with back hair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> This episode pissed off Bakugou x Kirishima fangirls



Nothing surprises me anymore.  Amazed there weren't people on suicide watch after the events of Lelouch the Resurrection film.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 18, 2020)

Snoop Dogg working at Dunkin Donuts now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nothing surprises me anymore.  Amazed there weren't people on suicide watch after the events of Lelouch the Resurrection film.


Exactly. I love it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2020)

So Red Riot tanks the final hits to allow Fat Gum to hit his powered up move.  Next week, the freak is on.

Up next Dr. Stone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jan 18, 2020)

This series always gives ridiculous bad ass feels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

Foxve said:


> This series always gives ridiculous bad ass feels


Soon....


----------



## Foxve (Jan 18, 2020)

I find it hard to believe that all the people that Tsukasa revived are all high schoolers lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2020)

Well the Empire of Muscle getting a backstory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2020)

Holy shit, talk about being stone cold.  Damn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

Muscle heads all look like pedos


----------



## Foxve (Jan 18, 2020)

Tsukasa : " I'll only revive the young who are pure of heart" 

His right-hand man then proceeds to kill three people just to see if the gas is real without their consent. 

That guy is so full of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2020)

So cell phone will be the deciding weapon.  Well creation of that network should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jan 18, 2020)

They're going to make cell phones? Can't wait to see how he pulls that off next episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Well the continuation of SAO on next, lets see what needs to be nerfed this season.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2020)

About this new season of Sao. I haven't seen it but judging by the trailers I'm pretty sure it's going to be heroine Centric. Every time I've tried to watch a Pure Heroine story it tends to either suck or cringe-worthy as fuck.

Here's hoping it doesn't disappoint like the others.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

Whelp I'll probably come back in a bit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Holy shit, not even a minute in and it's the reset button for Kirito.  So how long is this depression going to last.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Well she was kicked out of her own town.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

The depression continues to next week.

Up next Fire Force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2020)

Well I guess the first episode wasn't that bad. Just Slice of Life stuff.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Welp bat shit insane was just introduced.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2020)

Wait can someone explain to me how the younger brother's power works again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Wait can someone explain to me how the younger brother's power works again?



His adola burst allows him to "slow" time in his area.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

The game of tag continues next week.;laugh

Up next Food Wars.  Wondering if they are going straight into the next season.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2020)

I meant how was he slowing it. 

All I got from what the other guy said was that he was cooling the universe which allowed him to stop time. I didn't get how that worked though.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I meant how was he slowing it.
> 
> All I got from what the other guy said was that he was cooling the universe which allowed him to stop time. I didn't get how that worked though.....



In a nutshell going from the Fire Force wiki on Severed Universe, in simplistic terms, Sho's ability reduces the heat around the area causing particles to slow down, causing the illusion of stopping time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

So tonight's Food Sex involves bento boxes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So tonight's Food Sex involves bento boxes.




I mean there's a legit Bento anime about fighting for Bentos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean there's a legit Bento anime about fighting for Bentos



The one with the Rei Ayanami look alike..... yes I've seen the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

I call bullshit on these recipes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh shit, Megumi vs Dark Soma next week.

Up next Demon Slayer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The one with the Rei Ayanami look alike..... yes I've seen the series.


Oh a man of culture I see


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

So I'm guessing that's Kirito under the boar's mask as it's his VA there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I'm guessing that's Kirito under the boar's mask as it's his VA there.


Pretty much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

The battle continues next week.

Up next more revenge of the elves in Black Clover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

Dammit I always get bored of Demon Slayer but not cause It's bad. I hate that


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> In a nutshell going from the Fire Force wiki on Severed Universe, in simplistic terms, Sho's ability reduces the heat around the area causing particles to slow down, causing the illusion of stopping time.



Thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

It's the quality of battles that I've seen these past few weeks that gives me the stomach to watch Raw on Mondays.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's the quality of battles that I've seen these past few weeks that gives me the stomach to watch Raw on Mondays.


I lost all my interest in WWE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I lost all my interest in WWE



Thank goodness for AEW.

So Asta and Yuno have to protect their home town while Noelle is finally acknowledge by her older brother despite the verbal abuse we saw throughout the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

So Golden Wind and Shippuden are the last two show to close the block out on new content.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

Leave it to this series to come up with some of the most fucked up deaths.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2020)

Got to have that freak you song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thank goodness for AEW.
> 
> So Asta and Yuno have to protect their home town while Noelle is finally acknowledge by her older brother despite the verbal abuse we saw throughout the series.


Asta trying to save his waifu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2020)

So Shippuden to close the block out on new content then Toonami closes out on two repeat series.  Guessing tonight is an episode specific to Deidara and such.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

Well came back to Toonami just to see poop. Thanks Naruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2020)

Toonami Time@@@nf 

Lets get this party started with MHA and more Eri rescue fun. :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time@@@nf
> 
> Lets get this party started with MHA and more Eri rescue fun. :


Hey... Seeing Eri sad isnt fun


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Looool world of mma


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2020)

So a villain with ethics.  Go thing Fat Gum and Red Riot faced him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Wait my hero was on earlier? Wut?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Toga back to thirsting for Deku


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2020)

The thirst is real, foreplay with Toga is deadly..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

You're so glad you "came" huh?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 25, 2020)

Guess that guy is more than just a fortune telling pencil pusher......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Guess that guy is more than just a fortune telling pencil pusher......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2020)

Toga and Twice with the double cross as the end.  So next week it's Lelmillion's turn to shine.

Dr Stone up next.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 25, 2020)

So are toga and the other guy going to help take down the Yakuza now? Thought they were sent there just to infiltrate?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Foxve said:


> So are toga and the other guy going to help take down the Yakuza now? Thought they were sent there just to infiltrate?


Well they realized those Yakuza guys suck. So they ditching.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Yea sorry I don't care about bitchy emo boy. Give me more science stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Cotton candy time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2020)

Interesting way of making wires but cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Kinda sexual lick there


----------



## Foxve (Jan 25, 2020)

Cotton candy in the Stone Age. Only Senku

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Cotton candy in the Stone Age. Only Senku



There is a good reason for it though as you will soon find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2020)

Meh, Food Sex mention without the foodgasm is meh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Food Sex mention without the foodgasm is meh.


True....forever disappointed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

Age of Energy FTW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2020)

Power generator aquired. 

So SAO on next.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2020)

Senku bringing energy to the Stone Age


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Power generator aquired.
> 
> So SAO on next.


Dammit why couldn't we have a fun slice of life about science 

I don't care about monkey man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Also I've seen Goblins do "things" if you know what I mean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Now they listen to the girl after she reveals she was a knight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Lots of goblin slaying but not much of the goblin raping, guess we have to watch the actual series for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lots of goblin slaying but not much of the goblin raping, guess we have to watch the actual series for that.


You share the same idea as me bro


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2020)

Bullshit Asuna's that strong


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Bullshit Asuna's that strong


Well they are making it up to her since she just became harem main wife


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Meh, go back to the goblins. 

Fire Force up  next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, go back to the goblins.
> 
> Fire Force up  next.


You're pretty brutal tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Talk no Jutsu worked?


HOLY FUCK!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Haumea not someone to fuck with.  Shinra's and her's first meeting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Haumea not someone to fuck with.  Shinra's and her's first meeting


Well apparently unless you have plasma weapons


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Read the manga, there is a fun bit that occurs after the operation that involves the idiot knight and Shinra that's not included in the scene.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Wondering what is going to take the place of Fire Force after season one ends.  Season two has yet to air.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2020)

Looking forward to the fight with that guy next episode. I've been wondering what that power he has is. Maybe they'll actually explain it next episode.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2020)

Attack on Titan season 4 continues this year right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Food Sex on now.  Who's tongue will fall victim tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

No Megumi vs Dark Soma.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2020)

Lol they went JoJo with it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

The JoJo scene.  Also I question the legitimacy of these ramen recipes.

Up next Demon Slayer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

So was the demon redeemed a little tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2020)

Poor guy just wanted to be recognized for his craft....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Kirito has become a real asshole since he put on the boar's head.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Black Clover on with Asta and Yuno saving their town tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

So is the father going to bite the dust next episode.

Up next JoJo Golden Wind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

The collateral damages occurring in this series.

Shippuden up next to finish the block on new contnt then Toonami closes on two repeat classics.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2020)

I hope whenever we get the next ending song for this season of Jojo it's as good as this one......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2020)

Lurk Lurk..............


----------



## Foxve (Feb 1, 2020)

That rescue was boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2020)

be on in a bit ......trying to recover from a new discovery lmao


----------



## Foxve (Feb 1, 2020)

Mirio!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Mirio!!!!!!




It will be ok...........maybe


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2020)

It's ok Senku everyone hits a snag every now and then.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2020)

Welp so much for peace talks.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2020)

I somewhat enjoyed fireforce. Looking forward to a season 2 hopefully....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I somewhat enjoyed fireforce. Looking forward to a season 2 hopefully....


There will be don't worry. I think it comes out in the summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

Finally back on the net.  Was out due to a family emergency this entire week but am back.  Anyway, saw the shows missed out and sad to see Lelmillion lose his powers, vacuum tubes being created, and the goblin wars kicking up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

So the last episode of Fire Force season one just aired.  Anyway, Food Sex on now and the asshole won against Megumi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

RIP turtle, killed to make a burger


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

So the guy wins his food battle by making swarma. 

Demon Slayer up next.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2020)

Body of a muscle head and head of a pretty boy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Finally back on the net.  Was out due to a family emergency this entire week but am back.  Anyway, saw the shows missed out and sad to see Lelmillion lose his powers, vacuum tubes being created, and the goblin wars kicking up.


Oh damn hope things are all right now dude.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2020)

Holy shit that guy is fucking crazy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

This Trio.  The thirst is strong with that one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh damn hope things are all right now dude.



No problem.  My niece contracted the flu and is under 7 months so was on stand by to see if my bro and his family needed anything to help out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem.  My niece contracted the flu and is under 7 months so was on stand by to see if my bro and his family needed anything to help out.


Hope she gets better. I've been fighting the flu too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey.... don't tell Asta he's garbage. He'll agree with you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

Black Clover on now and Asta now has a way to undo the elves's spells.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Jobber King gonna ruin things .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Lol asta's love for the nun knows no bounds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey @PlacidSanity .....Mox had the eyepatch on NJPW last night


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

Just a quick question, but is Fire Force going to be going into repeat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a quick question, but is Fire Force going to be going into repeat.


Probably. Since season 2 is in the summer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey @PlacidSanity .....Mox had the eyepatch on NJPW last night



That's cool.  Nice to see he's consistent on his character with the :injury" he suffered from Jericho a few weeks back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool.  Nice to see he's consistent on his character with the :injury" he suffered from Jericho a few weeks back.


NJPW brought it up too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

JoJo Golden Wind on now and it's a battle in the mirror world.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Jesus christ. Fugo had to deal with shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Some R&B huh? Weird


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

So battle in the mirror world continues next week then.

Up next Shippuden to close out Toonami on new content then the block closes out on reruns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Time for Narublow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Some R&B huh? Weird



The Modern Crusaders ending coing soon for JoJo though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2020)

I just realized that the Jiorno hasn't had a chance to shine since the beginning of this season. 

Still hoping to see some Jotaro later


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Borutos dad's logic is terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Seriously Raikage made valid points and Naruto's counter was whaaa stop talking about daddy Ill be hokage waaaa. Got he's such a bitch


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2020)

I never watch the reruns unless I'm bored as shit and can't sleep. Seriously why the hell is Naruto still on here?  


See you guys next week. 

@PlacidSanity hope your niece feels better soon and same to you @Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I never watch the reruns unless I'm bored as shit and can't sleep. Seriously why the hell is Naruto still on here?
> 
> 
> See you guys next week.
> ...


Laters man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

All that bullshit to see if kids can do a Cross Bomber combination attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Whelp I'm reminded this is usually getting high time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Well I'm off too. See ya next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2020)

Well done for tonight, see you guys next week then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

Wel.




> *News*
> *Toonami Programming Block Moves to 3-Hour Length*posted on *2020-02-08* 05:02 EST by Crystalyn Hodgkins
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off the rescue of Eri on MHA with poor Lelmillion losing his quirk in the process to do it last episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wel.


Thanks for the heads up. 


Tonight need all of it so I can stay up tl watch Moxley vs Suzuki


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

He really got that waifu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

Toga's thirst is up there when it comes to the bloody Deku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

Here we go. The battle of whoopass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> Tonight need all of it so I can stay up tl watch Moxley vs Suzuki




The Eye for an Eye match is this week on AEW on Mox vs Ortiz right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Eye for an Eye match is this week on AEW on Mox vs Ortiz right?


It's Mox vs Santana this week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

Eri dont cry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

Whelp next week is badass time


----------



## Foxve (Feb 8, 2020)

Once again with the feels......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

Next week is the MHA episode guys.

Dr Stone  up next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

Time to use water to escape


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

So Magma isn't that bad a guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Magma isn't that bad a guy.


Science won him over. Science best girl confirmed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

Lol he got called out for the lame speech


----------



## Foxve (Feb 8, 2020)

Senku is a G. Genius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

Damn you Chrome, killing the mood.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2020)

The feels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow, I mean the entire village pitched in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 8, 2020)

Another hit in the feels.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2020)

SAO:Goblin Slayers up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

Time for more useless Kirito fun


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah that wasn't creepy at all


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2020)

This guy...is....fucking.....insane....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

Fuck sakes, they got a psycho running about.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2020)

With that guy as the villain, this season is going to be dark as fuck.......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

I just can't get into SAO stories.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

Well that was a fucked up episode.

Up next Demon Slayer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh shit, they are starting the Spider Forrest arc.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2020)

Guess we're going to be in for a serious demon fight this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

So boar-head Kirito has abilities.

Up next Food Sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So boar-head Kirito has abilities.
> 
> Up next Food Sex.




Ok never mind, Moxley isn't making it to Wednesday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

This fucking series.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2020)

What kind of fucking reaction was that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

You guys should see Sex Food Wars season 5. The reactions people will have will be glorious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

So next up is Soma vs asshole in a career vs tool match.

Up next Black Clover and m ore refenge of the elves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> You guys should see Sex Food Wars season 5. The reactions people will have will be glorious



Already caught up with the anime ( I don't read the Manga). 

Can't wait for the last season coming out later on this year.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Already caught up with the anime ( I don't read the Manga).
> 
> Can't wait for the last season coming out later on this year.....



My friend.......... you're in for a surprise


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

So it took all three to bring back Luck.

JoJo Golden Wind up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

Well talk about a gory end. 

Up next Shippuden to close out the night in new content then Toonai closes on two repeats.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2020)

Really wouldn't mind if they just went ahead and kept that ending song for the rest of the season.......


----------



## Foxve (Feb 9, 2020)

Also with Jojo ending I also take my leave. Night guys. See you next Saturday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2020)

Arabic rap......ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!
Let's get this party started with MHA and more of the rescue Eri arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2020)

ahh dammit I'm late


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2020)

well time for the next show I guess
lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2020)

Awesome fight but meh on MHA taking the week off next week.  Also block going to just three hours next week as well. 

Up next Dr Stone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> well time for the next show I guess
> lol



Ready for Mox to get rag dolled this Wed on AEW.  Cobb was Matanza in Lucha Undergroud and that guy thew people around there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2020)

All that just for fillament.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ready for Mox to get rag dolled this Wed on AEW.  Cobb was Matanza in Lucha Undergroud and that guy thew people around there.


Yea pretty much although hopefully the results of G1 happen again . He also got announced in OTT wrestling vs David Starr in Dublin,Ireland.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2020)

Having issues with my cable but hopefully I can watch the other shows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2020)

What is with this OST.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

So cell phone with less than 1G tech acquired.

Up next SAO: Psycho up next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

Kirito ruining Harem trash as usual.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

Geez, Fate called asking for Saber back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

Fuck sakes, more women for Kirito.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

So next week is SAO: Helms Deep battle.

Up next Demon Slayer and more of the Spider Forest arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

Well onto Demon layers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, more women for Kirito.


I love harem shows.....this one ain't it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

Boar-head Kirito more useful here than he is in his own series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Boar-head Kirito more useful here than he is in his own series.


Less sue too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

The thirst for Nezko is strong in this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

Well so much for saving the live puppets.  And now the guys are pissed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

That was a legit beautiful kill


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

Expect the arc to get more bloody by next week.

Up next Food Sex and foodgasms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

Meat girl best girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

So Soma going to his tsundere for advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

So the start of the career vs tool match next week then. 

Up next Black Clover and more revenge of the elves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the start of the career vs tool match next week then.
> 
> Up next Black Clover and more revenge of the elves.


Probably should be mad at Santa instead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

Fucking hell they're eating with stuff going down


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

Full restore HP/SP heals and now a mobile base, nerf this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Full restore HP/SP heals and now a mobile base, nerf this shit.


I thought it was lulzy . But yea agreed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

JoJo Golden Wind on now and the new stand user is a turtle.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Awesome fight but meh on MHA taking the week off next week.  Also block going to just three hours next week as well.
> 
> Up next Dr Stone.


I did not like this episode of MHA. The animation sure....the way it played out? No. It was stupid to have that song play when Deku was catching Eri. I hated his repeated inner monologue. League of Villains part was cool though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

So Shippuden to close out Toonami on new content then the block finishes out on repeats.  Just a reminder that starting next week Toonami goes to just three hours of shows with MHA taking the week off. The three hour block will be the norm going forward until futher notice by Cartoon Network.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2020)

Sai learned seal.....ok.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 17, 2020)

Sorry I wasn't able to post this past Saturday guys. I was here but for some reason the forum has started having issues with Yahoo email addresses and counted mine as an invalid. Basically I was logged in but couldn't post anything.  I will be here next Saturday though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2020)

So I wont be on next Saturday. It's Revolution .


----------



## Foxve (Feb 22, 2020)

Looks like we’re starting 30 minutes later at 10:30 tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Looks like we’re starting 30 minutes later at 10:30 tonight.


Yea and it also ends sooner. 


@PlacidSanity


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2020)

So the new time for Toonami starts.  MHA taking the week off and thinking it's just a three hour back just for tonight os just six shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the new time for Toonami starts.  MHA taking the week off and thinking it's just a three hour back just for tonight os just six shows.


Yea I'll probably be out next week. Hoping for Mox to hold the belt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea I'll probably be out next week. Hoping for Mox to hold the belt



When Mox wins it should be an interesting title reign.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> When Mox wins it should be an interesting title reign.


Yea the end game for his reign is probably at All Out vs Heel Kenny


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2020)

So cell phone made now it's time for a record player.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2020)

All the feels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2020)

Could those dope heads shut the f up. Nobody cares for your shounen tropes. We're here for science bitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2020)

Wait so that was the end of season one.   Season two has yet to air so it's a wait ten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2020)

So many feels.  


I absolutely loved this anime. We even got season 2 confirmation. 

Get excited bitches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait so that was the end of season one.   Season two has yet to air so it's a wait ten.


It will come out in the summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2020)

Humans are screwed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2020)

SAO the Goblin Rape on now.  Anyone remember when SAO was a series about surviving an MMO gone wrong and has turn into this.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2020)

Lol that pussy ran away


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2020)

Also why the hell couldn't they just get rid of Naruto Shippuden so we could watch another episode of my hero Academia tonight? Like, the hell is that show still on here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2020)

So how long is the battle of the five armies going to last.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2020)

Goblin Slayer would have fun


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2020)

Unbalanced high supers, nerf that shit. 

Demon Slayer up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm out. Can't handle spider babies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2020)

Going to have to cut out early tonight.  Storm forming so will be logging of for the rest of the night but will be back next week.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2020)

That shit was boss 


Too bad he can only do it in his sleep......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2020)

So thunder kid get's his groove back. 

Cutting out early but will be back next wek.  Really don't mind the new time slot but sadden Toonami wa shorten.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2020)

Did one of this season's Jojo Squad die already? Well shit....


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2020)

They changed the animation but kept the same song.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2020)

See you guys next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 24, 2020)

So is no one gonna talk about how Soma apparently won his food battle by completely making a dish in his head while simultaneously making a "fake one" for presentation?!?


----------



## Foxve (Feb 25, 2020)

Dimezanime88 said:


> So is no one gonna talk about how Soma apparently won his food battle by completely making a dish in his head while simultaneously making a "fake one" for presentation?!?



It was badass no doubt. However the three of us who mostly post in this thread on Saturday have already seen the first season like two or three times already. So honestly it kind of loses its luster. 

Well from my perspective anyway. I'm pretty sure PlacidSanity probably would have said something if he stayed though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 25, 2020)

Foxve said:


> It was badass no doubt. However the three of us who mostly post in this thread on Saturday have already seen the first season like two or three times already. So honestly it kind of loses its luster.
> 
> Well from my perspective anyway. I'm pretty sure PlacidSanity probably would have said something if he stayed though



Ah I see. Yea, this is all new to me and I'm following Toonami's schedule since I like to watch it live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 29, 2020)

Enjoy tonight guys. Probably won't be on since I"m watching Revolution


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 29, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Shorten block but who cares, MHA on now.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 29, 2020)

Some things are worse than death......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 29, 2020)

Well Overhaul is now quirkless thanks to the LoV but then he gets what he sowed.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 29, 2020)

So many feel episodes this season


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 29, 2020)

RIP Nighteye.   So the next arc will be the group trying to break Eri out of Overhaul's mental totrue.  

Up next SAO Goblin Wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2020)

Grimly learned Destructo Disc........ how nice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2020)

Holy shit, hot fix some of those abilities. 

Demon Slayer up next.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 1, 2020)

Alice is broken lol.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 1, 2020)

Still beats Asuna though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2020)

Plad.... The tears they wont stop falling


----------



## Foxve (Mar 1, 2020)

Tonjiro just stepped into mess


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Plad.... The tears they wont stop falling



I take it the AEW PPV went well.

Also read what went down this past Thurs at Super Showdown and the shit storm that happen after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it the AEW PPV went well.
> 
> Also read what went down this past Thurs at Super Showdown and the shit storm that happen after.


MOX is champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2020)

Boar-head Kirito is best Kirito.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Mar 1, 2020)

That was one hell of a cliffhanger......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2020)

Poor Boar-head Kirito.    Hopefully he pulls through this arc.  

Up next Food Sex and more foodgazms.  Last week Soma beat an asshole in a career vs tool match now it's Dark Soma vs Mr Spice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2020)

Meh,  three way fight next week then.

Up next Black Clover and more revenge of the elves fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2020)

So next week will be Noelle's time to shine. 

Up next JoJo Golden Wind.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 1, 2020)

Now that's a JoJo finishing move


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2020)

Well that ended violently. 

Night ends with Shippuden and more of the ninja war.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2020)

Not sure I'll be on guys. Gotta do some stuff.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 7, 2020)

Miro has a good attitude


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2020)

Guy's going to kill his own troops. Shit's getting darker.....


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2020)

Honestly that guy dying for the girl he loves is most likely better than being forever cucked by Kirito since he will never get with Alice due to Asuna.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2020)

I got a better idea, how about you train more? 

Damn


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2020)

The fucking feels!!!


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2020)

Did his stand just do....... what I think it just did?


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2020)

Next episode we're probably going to be getting some good old fashioned JoJo action


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2020)

Apologies on missing this past weekend toonami.  Was in a medical emegency that morning and am currently recovering at the hospital.  Might end up missing this weekend as well but letting to you guys know 
I'm somewhat fine.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 12, 2020)

Is it the virus or were you in a physical accident?

Either way good to hear that you're okay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Is it the virus or were you in a physical accident?
> 
> Either way good to hear that you're okay.


l

Diagnosised as acute renal failure.  Was feeling very unbalanced and had family take me to the emegency room.  Was admitted to the hospital that day.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 14, 2020)

Trying to rain in unruly children is a test in and of itself. Never mind trying to win their hearts


----------



## Foxve (Mar 15, 2020)

Resorting to violence against children cuz you can't get your way.  Next week's going to be interesting. 

Up next Sword Art Online.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 15, 2020)

That Knight's basically an emotionless version of Sayko.....


----------



## Foxve (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks like we get to see Asuna and next week.

Demon Slayer up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> l
> 
> Diagnosised as acute renal failure.  Was feeling very unbalanced and had family take me to the emegency room.  Was admitted to the hospital that day.


Dude ...are you all right?!!!


----------



## Foxve (Mar 15, 2020)

Damn that dude didn't even move. Shit was instant....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Mar 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude ...are you all right?!!!



He said he might not be on again tonight. 

But yeah I'm getting kind of worried too. He did say he's currently recovering at the hospital though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2020)

Foxve said:


> He said he might not be on again tonight.
> 
> But yeah I'm getting kind of worried too. He did say he's currently recovering at the hospital though.


He's been a close bro . Damn man this sucks.  I hope he recovers. Also sorry for not being on. Been busy with stuff. Enjoy the rest of the night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Mar 15, 2020)

Damn dude just put a cap in his own head. That's loyalty


----------



## Foxve (Mar 15, 2020)

We've all seen Naruto Shippuden so night guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Mar 21, 2020)

That was amazing......


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey that guy finally getting some sort of personal development. 


Now the only one left is that invisible girl, that multi-limbed dude, and the tail guy 

Up next Sword Art Online


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

I'd personally prefer Alice to Asuna. 

Honestly wondering how this is going to turn out for Alice relationship-wise.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

Even unconscious this dude gets bitches


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like shit about to get real.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

Always liked that part where people start acknowledging Soma in the second season after the fall selection


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

You lost!!!!! Oh my gosh you suck suck suck suck suck!!!

The white haired girl's a freaking bitch


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

Good old-fashioned Jojo badassery


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

That really just happened. I freaking love this show


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2020)

And Shippuden is here to close the block. Night guy see you next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2020)

@PlacidSanity  hope you can join us tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity  hope you can join us tonight.



Hope so as well.  Still in the hospital and praying for an early Saturday discharge as posting from my smart phone is a legit pain in the ass.  Been keeping up though and really want to have posted the past two weeks.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hope so as well.  Still in the hospital and praying for an early Saturday discharge as posting from my smart phone is a legit pain in the ass.  Been keeping up though and really want to have posted the past two weeks.



Good to hear from you. Hope you continue to do well in all this craziness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Good to hear from you. Hope you continue to do well in all this craziness.



Thanks, would have been home two weeks sooner but got ill during the week one hospital stay.  Was readmitted for suspect of getting the corona virus and it took them the end of week two to test.  Sad thing is the results never came so they retested again and rusults should be in soon.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thanks, would have been home two weeks sooner but got ill during the week one hospital stay.  Was readmitted for suspect of getting the corona virus and it took them the end of week two to test.  Sad thing is the results never came so they retested again and rusults should be in soon.



Keep us informed bruh and stay safe. Though to be honest you'll probably get over it just fine even if you did have it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thanks, would have been home two weeks sooner but got ill during the week one hospital stay.  Was readmitted for suspect of getting the corona virus and it took them the end of week two to test.  Sad thing is the results never came so they retested again and rusults should be in soon.


Good luck brother. Me and Foxve cant hold on the fort too long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2020)

Toonami time!!!

Posting from a hospital room.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2020)

So starts the make eri smile arc.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 28, 2020)

I guess the second half of season 4 of My Hero Academia is going to be Slice of Life. 

Well they have all been through a lot of shit so I guess it's cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I guess the second half of season 4 of My Hero Academia is going to be Slice of Life.
> 
> Well they have all been through a lot of shit so I guess it's cool.



Calm before the storm.  Current events just picked up on the action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2020)

Gentle Criminal at it again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

SAO:Neff this Shit up next, so last week girls were lining up to a comatose-like Kirito nuts.  Will that number expand tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Poor Mui Thai army being sacrificed.  

And now more characters from previous seasons showing up, too bad Gun Gale isn't included.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

A Rick and Morty skit. 

Wasn't too bad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Interesting Rick and North short.

So Alice was created as an advanced ai drone pilot.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice Beach pix. 

But we all know it doesn't make any sense. Nor does any of the characters from the other seasons somehow connect to Alice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Sorry Im late forgot about the time


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

This is so cringe-worthy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I guess the second half of season 4 of My Hero Academia is going to be Slice of Life.
> 
> Well they have all been through a lot of shit so I guess it's cool.


I mean you're gonna get a real battle for people like Deku who are used to brain not philosophical battles


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

SAO: Cheaters Paradise, now with character transfers.  Holy shit.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

This is what happens when you play videogames too much. 

It's so bad that I actually feel bad for laughing at it inside.  /


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Demon Slayer up next and I think I'm not a fan of tonight's episode if a certain situation happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Demon Slayer up next and I think I'm not a fan of tonight's episode if a certain situation happens.


What happens?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Fucking savages.  And they have a moron there as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> What happens?



Keep watching when it comes to Nezako's treatment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

When did Grimmjaw join the series?


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

I love tension episodes like this. Good on the kid for protecting his sister

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Keep watching when it comes to Nezako's treatment.


Death to wannabe Hitsugaya


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

The mistreatment of Nezako continues next week.

Food Sex up next.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

Fucking cliffhanger. Hope she just slugs the bastard next episode.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The mistreatment of Nezako continues next week.
> 
> Food Sex up next.


Cant wait for season 5. The utter shitness of it will be glorious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Lol this chef is pathetic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cant wait for season 5. The utter shitness of it will be glorious.



Dammit, hopefully it doesn't create problems for the director if his series get green lit.  

So Soma gets Erina's right hand girl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Souma should have said Eri's reputation was already down the drain when she became a hack chef


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, hopefully it doesn't create problems for the director if his series get green lit.
> 
> So Soma gets Erina's right hand girl.


Maybe they'll be allowed to do their own finale


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Erina taking charge.. And Soma breaking down Misato's attitude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Erina legit would get on my nerves too. Id be like BEGONE Thot.....


Then proceed to get fired and blackballed cause Erina is too powerful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Erina legit would get on my nerves too. Id be like BEGONE Thot.....
> 
> 
> Then proceed to get fired and blackballed cause Erina is too powerful



The Steph Mac of food anime.  

So restaurant going reservation now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Steph Mac of food anime.
> 
> So restaurant going reservation now.


Oh god no 

Why must you give me nightmares?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

And another girl falls for Soma's nuts.

Up next Black Clover and more revenge of the elves.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

LOL this scene is massive shipping feed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Foxve said:


> LOL this scene is massive shipping feed


Yea Erina x Slave girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Ooohh,the Dorothy fight is going to be a fun watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Sally joining the Black Bulls when?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Love how the captains are kids


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

So a bit of a backstory for Henry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

JoJo Golden wind and it's brand of ultra violence next.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

There has to be some trick to it. I cannot believe that just happened.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

So Bucharati turning on his boss.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Well damn what a cliffhanger and I'm guessing new ending next week (Modern Crusaders).

So Shippuden up next to close out Toonami.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

Wait so that was actually the boss? I thought that that was the last member of that gang that was trying to kill him and his group. Can't wait till the next episode. 

Oh I remember this filler. It's five episodes I believe and was actually pretty good.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

Wonder how much money they blew on this filler arc...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Wonder how much money they blew on this filler arc...



As long as they don't go back to the filler flashbacks of the first series anytime soon.  So when do the garden arcs start?  Those took a bit of time before getting back to the canon material.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

It may be good I don't feel like watching it.

Night guys see you next Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

So Naruto's bitch making his pressence known.

Also thinking we will be needing a new header title as it has been confirmed Bleach is returning for a final season.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> As long as they don't go back to the filler flashbacks of the first series anytime soon.  So when do the garden arcs start?  Those took a bit of time before getting back to the canon material.



Not sure what you mean? I remember there were a bunch of filler episodes when they all became part of the tree temporarily.

I do recall that there were two small filler arcs before that though. One was about the chunin exams that Naruto missed and the other one was a bunch of part 1 filler episodes that came out of nowhere during the war. I honestly don't remember when the latter started. Though I do remember that the one chunin exam one started when Sakura was trying to restart Naruto's heart and Tsunade had a flashback.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Not sure what you mean? I remember there were a bunch of filler episodes when they all became part of the tree temporarily.
> 
> I do recall that there were two small filler arcs before that though. One was about the chunin exams that Naruto missed and the other one was a bunch of part 1 filler episodes that came out of nowhere during the war. I honestly don't remember when the latter started. Though I do remember that the one chunin exam one started when Sakura was trying to restart Naruto's heart and Tsunade had a flashback.....




I think there was the Kakashi Gaiden then Jirya Takes of the gutsy ninja.. I do recall the chunnin exam flashback but also remember there were flashbacks that involved the original series.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2020)

Yeah I don't remember when they started doing the part 1 fillers during the war. 

I do remember Jiraya's ninja scroll arc was one of the one that happened when they were part of that tree.

Easily one of my top two favorite filler arcs of the entire series.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone else nostalgic for the old after school lineup of the late nineties and early 2000's? I'm rewatching my Outlaw Star and Big O DVDs during the Corona layoff and just feeling sheer nostalgia in the best way. I guess you can never go back but those were the days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Anyone else nostalgic for the old after school lineup of the late nineties and early 2000's? I'm rewatching my Outlaw Star and Big O DVDs during the Corona layoff and just feeling sheer nostalgia in the best way. I guess you can never go back but those were the days.



True.  Since I'm recovering from a hospital stay I'll be going back and watching some animes from my DVD/BD collection.  Outlaw Star, Bebop, Big O, Betterman, SoulTaker, R.O.D., G WIng, G FIghter will be some of the series that will be watched during recovery and this corona virus situation that I'd watch back on Toonami and Anime Unleashed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2020)

Toonami TIme!!!

Sorry for the late post but lets get this block started.  So MHA up first and more of the save Eri's smile arc continues.   So the group has decided on doing a concert and Jiro has been made the lead singer.

So it would seem Deku wants a range attack.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 4, 2020)

Is he really only just now realizing he can make shock waves to attack?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2020)

Lol, Gentle Criminal.


Up next SAO: Hot Fix and Nerfs Needed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

Welp the Americans brought back up and are killing their own allies. 

Holy shit, Adon tore out his eye and is about to go Street Fighter Alpha on them invaders.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

As I have said before, hot fixes and nerfs are needed dammit.:


----------



## Foxve (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks like we're having another Marathon next week. 

Yay


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

So we are getting a DB Kai marathon next week for some reason.   Guessing some series are ending their seasonal run soon and they must be gearing up to bring out some newer series.

So Alice has been captured, Asuna has been injured, Americans playing dirty, and and guest character has been revealed.  So guessing the next season it Japan vs America in this MMO as I'm guessing the SAO players join the ranks and clash for AI rights against the invaders.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 5, 2020)

Now that's an op sniper. Sinon's awesome as always.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah, had to check but that was the last episode for the season.  New one should be starting up soon but going to be in sub title.  Don't know if simildubbing will be done due to the coronavirus pandemic.

Anyway, up next Demon Slayer and the turbulent trials of Nezaku about to start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

Trial over for Nezako as she proves her worth by not taking the blood or retaliation for being stabbed.  And that act will all her to join her bother Tanjiro in demon slaying.  Also the boss knows of the nurse demon lady.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 5, 2020)

I suppose I can accept that outcome. 

Still wish she would have rocked the fucker's jaw though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

So Tanjoro and co are going to recover at Butterfly Mansion and train some more training to come next week.

Up next Food Sex and more food-gasims.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

Interesting to know this asshole got his own spin-off manga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

Some getting put through his paces in this episode.  Damn, diner cooking is killer work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

After being put through his paces, Some gains enough experience to learn his specialty.

Up next Black Clover and more revenge of the elves fun.  Wondering if it's the Dorothy or Gauch continuation fight tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

Black Bulls roster almost back to full strength, Gauch and Marie returned to normal, and eff Dorothy turned back to human.  Also Sally to Black Bull when?

UP next ultra violence in JoJo Golden Wind.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 5, 2020)

Can someone explain Emperor crimson's power to me? Just like the episode of fire force with Shinra, I also didn't get the animes description of Emperor Crimson power. 

Also what was up with bucciarati and why did Jiorno think he was dead?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

So most of Bucciati's crew join him in betraying the boss for trying to kill his daughter.



Foxve said:


> Can someone explain Emperor crimson's power to me? Just like the episode of fire force with Shinra, I also didn't get the animes description of Emperor Crimson power.
> 
> Also what was up with bucciarati and why did Jiorno think he was dead?



His ability is time erasure. It's a 10 second ability that allows him to erase a frame of time staring from initiation of the ability to the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

OK Shippuden to close out the block.  See you guys in two weeks as I've seen the Kai Cell episodes already.  just hopefully this week we get info on what series well be debuting in two weeks since SAO season has ended.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2020)

The mood of this episode, damn it's getting serious.  And the art still going strong in this filler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Reminder tonight's Toonami will be repeat episodes of DB Kai dealing with the Cell Saga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Apr 11, 2020)

Yep guess I'll see you guys next Saturday. BTW @PlacidSanity you feeling better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Yep guess I'll see you guys next Saturday. BTW @PlacidSanity you feeling better?



Yeah, dialysis is going fine and a lot better than I was four weeks ago.  From what the nurses and doctors told me it was a miracle that I'm still here with all the toxins they had to draw out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

So apparently Digimon is out on Crunchyroll about to watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So apparently Digimon is out on Crunchyroll about to watch



The reboot.

Saw the first episode and are they going right into the first Digimon film for the upcoming ones?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The reboot.
> 
> Saw the first episode and are they going right into the first Digimon film for the upcoming ones?


Nah its a redone of the first series since people hated Season 2 ending


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah its a redone of the first series since people hated Season 2 ending



You mean the ending and the pairings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You mean the ending and the pairings.


Pretty much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pretty much



The Tai/Sora and Matt/Sora debacle then the films unintentionally made it Tai/Matt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Tai/Sora and Matt/Sora debacle then the films unintentionally made it Tai/Matt.


Then at end they made it Mimi x Tai x Glasses girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Marathon starting.  "Krillin destroy Android 18" , well he probably did during their wedding night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Marathon starting.  "Krillin destroy Android 18" , well he probably did during their wedding night.


He is the Tommy Dreamer of DBZ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He is the Tommy Dreamer of DBZ



Dreamer actually got the girl under Vince's control.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

The made a fucking statue of that scene, holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dreamer actually got the girl under Vince's control.


No in ECW he got the big win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The mad a fucking statue of that scene, holy shit.


Worst part is this is someone's fetish


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Worst part is this is someone's fetish



Shouldn't be surprised anymore.  They made a Yamcha dead figure a while back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shouldn't be surprised anymore.  They made a Yamcha dead figure a while back.


The Yamch'd was destined to become a statue


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyways, see you guys next week.  @Jon Moxley, see you either Mon or Wed depending if I want to watch Raw.  Will be watching AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyways, see you guys next week.  @Jon Moxley, see you either Mon or Wed depending if I want to watch Raw.  Will be watching AEW.


All right dude laters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

So Paranoia Agent makes it's way back.




From ANN:
*News*
*Adult Swim's Toonami Brings Back Satoshi Kon's Paranoia Agent Anime on April 25*posted on *2020-04-15* 20:50 EDT by Rafael Antonio Pineda
Anime replaces Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma at 1 a.m. for now


The official Facebook account for Adult Swim's Toonami block announced on Wednesday that the block will rerun Satoshi Kon's Paranoia Agent anime on April 25 in the United States, replacing the Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma anime in the 1:00 a.m. time slot.

Jason DeMarco, senior vice-president and creative director for Adult Swim, posted on Twitter on the same day to clarify that Adult Swim still intends to show the remaining three seasons of the Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma anime, but that those seasons require a new deal for different rights.

Funimation recently account, Jason DeMarco's Twitter account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2020)

Hmm so in other words no noteworthy animes. Plus it starts late


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hmm so in other words no noteworthy animes. Plus it starts late



Covid 19 is causing problems with the current dubbing schedule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Covid 19 is causing problems with the current dubbing schedule.


Yea it sucks but Konosuba has a dub


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Let's get this night started with the rescuing of Erie's smile on MHA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea it sucks but Konosuba has a dub



Give it two months and we should be hearing if Toonami will be getting new series to permier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Well guess more school festival arc


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well guess more school festival arc



It's to make Erie smile.  Poor child has been through a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

They censored Mineta


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's to make Erie smile.  Poor child has been through a lot.


Oh don't get me wrong I like the cool down after intense arc. Plus seeing the class is fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

That's three films in one play, original my ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Neijere up in Deku's face . It's like he's a magnet and the girls are attracted


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Hatsume being Hatsume.  Jessica becoming canon when?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hatsume being Hatsume.  Jessica becoming canon when?


Who's Jessica?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Neijere up in Deku's face . It's like he's a magnet and the girls are attracted



He is at least doing something, the hell is Kirito doing.  Guy is almost comatose and in a wheelchair yet has four girls wanting his nuts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who's Jessica?



Girl from movie.  The MHA film should have been shown during the winter break instead of the marathons.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2020)

They should have just re-ran S-cryed. 

Really? Of all things Paranoia Agent?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Girl from movie.  The MHA film should have been shown during the winter break instead of the marathons.


You mean Melissa Shield?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> He is at least doing something, the hell is Kirito doing.  Guy is almost comatose and in a wheelchair yet has four girls wanting his nuts.


To be fair he had made it clear Asuka was his bae


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> You mean Melissa Shield?



Yeah, sorry for getting the name mixed up.  Technically she was made cannon in on of the manga spin offs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> To be fair he had made it clear Asuka was his bae



And yet his comatose like ass is getting all the squeeze.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxve said:


> They should have just re-ran S-cryed.
> 
> Really? Of all things Paranoia Agent?



If I remember correctly, Paranoia Agent is a series favorite with the Adult Swim staff.  Would have preferd S-cryed, Wolf's Rain, or Witch Hunter Robin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, sorry for getting the name mixed up.  Technically she was made cannon in on of the manga spin offs.


It's cool. Also yea Melissa the biggest threat to Uraraka


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> And yet his comatose like ass is getting all the squeeze.


Its called MC power. If anyone deserves it , Kazuma does after what happened to him in the movie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's cool. Also yea Melissa the biggest threat to Uraraka



From the looks of it, Hatsume throwing her hat into the ring.  Also Toga would like a word.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> From the looks of it, Hatsume throwing her hat into the ring.  Also Toga would like a word.


Oh dont worry about to see a wildcard in Jirou soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Gentle Criminal you sick bastard, you are gong to invade the school to steal tea.



Up next Demon Slayer and the healing and training of Tanjiro.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2020)

It's weird how I really don't like this half of the season but at the same time I realized that after all the crap they've been through, they deserve it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Um, how old is Luv Lava.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, how old is Luv Lava.


In her 20s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxve said:


> It's weird how I really don't like this half of the season but at the same time I realized that after all the crap they've been through, they deserve it.


Well this part is more mental and symbolistic battle than normal shounen pew pew


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Sadly the new "season" of Demon Slayer will be in film format.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> In her 20s



Shouldn't be surprise anymore, age defying characters are Japans forte.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly the new "season" of Demon Slayer will be in film format.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Thats annoying as hell . Thirst for girls .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Holy shit, this guy's thirst has now bond.  I've seen hentai series that have limits to the fucking.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2020)

This guy's crazy ASF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxve said:


> This guy's crazy ASF



And he wants Nezeko.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Well least he got his happiness. No more screeching


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> And he wants Nezeko.


I mean.....he can. The demon slayer iz her brother so thats a no


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Bless these children of the damn brats, they are giving Tanjjiro some advice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Demon Slayer box sets when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Sad times


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2020)

Really really starting to like Demon Slayer. I hate that there's probably only like two episodes left.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Tanjiro determine to turn Nezeko back human.


Food Sex up next.  Who will be the next victim to the food-gasm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Really really starting to like Demon Slayer. I hate that there's probably only like two episodes left.....



Hopefully Toonami has a replacement ready.  Paranoia Agent will be taking Food Wars place in a week or two.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Ah food Wars...episodes before the nukes about to appear to ruin the series


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah food Wars...episodes before the nukes about to appear to ruin the series



The take over and challenges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The take over and challenges.


And super powers. Don't forget superpowers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> And super powers. Don't forget superpowers



Oh Shonen's power scale bullshit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Remember this guy got a spin off manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Remember this guy got a spin off manga.


So he jumped ship huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Cooking is such a cut throat business.  So I take is the final season of Food Wars is airing now on Crunchy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cooking is such a cut throat business.  So I take is the final season of Food Wars is airing now on Crunchy.


It's at the part where edgelord Gary stu appears


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Food-gasms happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Welp season done for Food Wars.  See you next round.  Anime classic Paranoia Agent up to bat next week then.

Next up Black Clover and more revenge of the elves fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's at the part where edgelord Gary stu appears



Anime director Yoshitomo Yonetani running the gauntlet to finish the series off so he can get his Gaogaigar/Betterman sequel series green lit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anime director Yoshitomo Yonetani running the gauntlet to finish the series off so he can get his Gaogaigar/Betterman sequel series green lit.


Hes probably throwing up at each episode he works on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Asta solidifying his harem.  Three girls willing, more in waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Asta solidifying his harem.  Three girls willing, more in waiting.


One got very touchy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Asta got a nice treat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2020)

There is a lot worse ways to get your head bashed in then a face full of breasts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks like Memosa took the lead in the Asta seed race.  Getting quality time for this upcoming fight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxve said:


> There is a lot worse ways to get your head bashed in then a face full of breasts





PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like Memosa took the lead in the Asta seed race.  Getting quality time for this upcoming fight.



Men of culture I see


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Meh, it's Rill.  A captain who's painting magic is currently on juice.

And Noelle vs Fana, and Lady Lion vs the Beast.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Leona has found a mate, are we watching foreplay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lady Leona has found a mate, are we watching foreplay.


Well she finished him quickly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Guess these two conclude their fights next week.

Anyway up next JoJo Golden Wind and Shippuden to close out Toonami.  Damn it angers me a bit that Toonami got it's block time shorten.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2020)

Loool that wonderful jojo meme


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2020)

LOL low-key dissing vegans


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2020)

LOL I know I said it before, but this team of Jojo companions is definitely the craziest


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Fuck sakes, the idiot is beaten up for pick a fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Holy shit, the violence of this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Those two assassins seem to be close.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Fuck sakes, read the situation.  If the guy is second guessing himself, then something is wrong with the guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh, the Modern Crusaders ending.

Cliffhanger for next week, up next Shippuden filler to close out Toonami.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2020)

I only watch Toonami now for my hero Academia, Demon Slayer, and JoJo golden wind. 

See you guys next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I only watch Toonami now for my hero Academia, Demon Slayer, and JoJo golden wind.
> 
> See you guys next week.



Later man, see you next week.  Remember Paranoia Agent "premiers" next week unless you have the DVDs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

I know this is filler but nukes in Naruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

Damn the mood changed from joyous to tragic in just a few seconds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2020)

So next week Naruto will face off against the nine tails.   Well see you guys then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So next week Naruto will face off against the nine tails.   Well see you guys then.



Spoiler alert : Talk no Jutsu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Tonight is a premier nigh of sorts as Paranoia Agent begins....... unless you were around when Adult Swim aired this a while back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

Seems the dub is new since the special message shows they did the dub at home.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

What was the thing at the start of the show from Funimation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> What was the thing at the start of the show from Funimation.


Basically explaining that they did the dub from home for the safety of the staff


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

Also why did that look like Momo was holding Midoriya


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Hastume being Hatsume......Melissa Shield canon when?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hastume being Hatsume......Melissa Shield canon when?


Better be soon cause Midoriya getting too many waifu options at this point


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Gentle Criminal vs Deku go.  So we get to see Gentle's quirk at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Any quick opinions on Paranoia Agent airing tonight?  I've already seen the series and that's when Anime Unleased was around to compete with Adult Swim.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

You fucked up-crowd chants to Gentle


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Any quick opinions on Paranoia Agent airing tonight?  I've already seen the series and that's when Anime Unleased was around to compete with Adult Swim.


My disappointment is immesurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> My disappointment is immesurable and my day is ruined.




Would have preferred Scryed or one of the older Gundam series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Would have preferred Scryed or one of the older Gundam series.


Orrrrr



Konosuba


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

So Gentle's quirk is to manipulate material to have elastic properties.  And Gentle to ruin Eri's smile if he is not stopped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

Everything turns elastic so it's pretty much annoying time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Orrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuba



Cruncyroll has the streaming/airing rights for the moment.  If the can strike a deal they did to air Dr Stone the I am fine with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

Midoriya doing it for new waifu


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cruncyroll has the streaming/airing rights for the moment.  If the can strike a deal they did to air Dr Stone the I am fine with it.


Would be nice to have them repartner


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

What is Luv Lava's quirk anyway?  And does she smoke a lot to keep that chibi body.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is Luv Lava's quirk anyway?  And does she smoke a lot to keep that chibi body.


She's got hacking abilities


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2020)

Wonder if Luffy will be able to do something like gentle criminal when he awakens in one piece.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Deku is pissed.  And no Toga to fuck the beast away, heaven help Gentle. 

Anyway up next Demon Slayer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deku is pissed.  And no Toga to fuck the beast away, heaven help Gentle.
> 
> Anyway up next Demon Slayer.


Well like I said Deku got his ass grabbed by Momo and Jirou had her moment. Deku's list is growing .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Just a minor reminder but MHA and Demon Slayer are getting close to their season finales so any guesses on what takes their time slots.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Any quick opinions on Paranoia Agent airing tonight?  I've already seen the series and that's when Anime Unleased was around to compete with Adult Swim.



They should have picked an action anime or at least put it further back in the block. 

Why in the world is it before Jojo  

Hopefully they find a new anime and decide to air it  before we have to see the whole season of Paranoia Agent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2020)

Being hit with sticks while training reminds me of when Naruto was nature training


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a minor reminder but MHA and Demon Slayer are getting close to their season finales so any guesses on what takes their time slots.


Nah MHA is still a bit far off in season finale in dub.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

No Tanjiro, don't go asking for the children of the damn to help you.
t


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah MHA is still a bit far off in season finale in dub.



;After tonight there are four episodes left for MHA.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> ;After tonight there are four episodes left for MHA.




Hmm doesn't feel like it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

So the lightning kid and Boar-head Kirito want in on the fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the lightning kid and Boar-head Kirito want in on the fun.


More like thirsty kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Hmm, so we are getting some backstory to the quiet girl.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2020)

Just realizing that we haven't seen Nezuko in a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

You guys ready for a series that was shown in the mid 00's/


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You guys ready for a series that was shown in the mid 00's/


I hope you have to watch Hell in A cell again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Just realizing that we haven't seen Nezuko in a while.



She is in her box for the time being.  Don't know if she at least cameos in this epside.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I hope you have to watch Hell in A cell again



Not nice man, I hope you are force to watch a 48 hour marathon of WM9.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

Flashback without flashback


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not nice man, I hope you are force to watch a 48 hour marathon of WM9.


Joke's on you I don't watch WWE anymore to be forced to


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

So the quiet girl was bought by Kani and her house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

You broke your sword, you pay with you life.  Damn the swordsmith is pissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You broke your sword, you pay with you life.  Damn the swordsmith is pissed.


He still kept doing it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Boar-head Kirito just pissed off masked hair Krillin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Hmm, so Nezaku gets a bed to sleep in.  Oh, demons on a train.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Nezaku gets a bed to sleep in.  Oh, demons on a train.




*Doomslayer anger rising*


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2020)

That girl has had one heck of a life. She reminds me of that one girl that fisher tiger from One Piece rescued that couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Being honest here, I've never full seen an episode of Paranoia Agent.  When the series aired on Adult Swim, I'd be changing to channel to Anime Unleased and watch Silent Mobius that aired at the same time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Damn, looked up the Demon Slayer episode to see how man more are going to air and it looks like next week will be the season finale for the series until the theatrical release of the train arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Remember ladies and gentlemen, this series is a staff favoire.  Also it aired in 05.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Well that was.......Funimation has Scryed and Wolf's Rain, Sentai has Gatekeepers 21,Betterman, and The Soultaker.... 

Ah yes this ending.


Up next from the mundane to the absurd, Black Clover and more of the revenge of the elves arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Dammit, someone hotfix some of those abilities.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Charmy final form realized.  So the girl had a wolf a dream wolf inside her. And she is a hybrid by being half dwarf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Betrayal.


So up next the ultra violence of JoJo Golden WInd then Toonami closes out on Shippuden and a high production filler.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2020)

The willpower of Jojo characters is freaking ridiculous......


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2020)

Until any more new shows come on toonami, I only watch it for 3. 

See y'all next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

That was a fun a very violent episode of JoJo Golden Wind.

Up next to close out Toonamie is Shippuden with the Power arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2020)

I swear Toonami needs to get it's act together.

Show lewd shows that will help the ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2020)

Hmm guessing we'll see no new shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2020)

Wonder if MHA will have new dub episode. My cousin came up with a great idea that the dub should have a certain song be sub


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

Well guess I'll announce Toonami begins with Gentle being a sir


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

This dude legit has an inferiority complex. 

Shut up about Class GOAT


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

Loli girl showing how Gentle inspired her.


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

A literal Power of Love


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

Foxve said:


> A literal Power of Love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

No matter the shounen fans who only want action, I appreciated the morale struggle between Midoriya and Gentle


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

Even in a slice of Life season this show never fails to deliver with the feels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

Time for Demon slayer as @PlacidSanity  would put it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

Rousan is a trap confirmed!!


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

Holy fuck..... Now that's a villain


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

Aww touching mc is a good boy


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

Damn homie hard at work gathering that harem


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Apologies for the lateness.  So I missed on the conclusion of the Deku vs Gentle fight.

Well up for Demon Slayer and Tanjiro to teach a shy girl to be scociable.  So this is the last episode until the continuation in film form.  So what will take it's place next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Damn homie hard at work gathering that harem




Nezuko wont like that 



PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies for the lateness.  So I missed on the conclusion of the Deku vs Gentle fight.
> 
> Well up for Demon Slayer and Tanjiro to teach a shy girl to be scociable.  So this is the last episode until the continuation in film form.  So what will take it's place next week.



It's cool man. I'm curious to that as well


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Up next Paranoai Agent..... honestly they other anime serie to choose from but this.


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

There *has* to be a season 2 of demonslayer 

Fell in love with this anime


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Foxve said:


> There *has* to be a season 2 of demonslayer
> 
> Fell in love with this anime



The train arc is going to be a feature film.  Don't know of what happens after though the manga is at it's climax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

I think I slightly remember this episode of Paranoia Agent. It was one of the only 3 that actually got my attention. 

I think it made me upset for some reason though. Not sure why.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Hmm, well I can see why this series was dusted off and brought back into the schedule.   Still this a slow down compare to the two series that have aired before it.  And MHA is a few episodes away from ending it's season run so along with Demon Slayer there is another series that will need to be replaced for the time being.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well I can see why this series was dusted off and brought back into the schedule.   Still this a slow down compare to the two series that have aired before it.  And MHA is a few episodes away from ending it's season run so along with Demon Slayer there is another series that will need to be replaced for the time being.


Tell me when it's over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Tell me when it's over



It is done.  They have Scryed and yet this is a staff favorite.


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

Oh yeah it was because that kid was a little prick to the only other kid that actually gave a shit about him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Black Clover on now and more fun in Rvenge of the Elves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Hmm, when the devil took over the body, did they just lose the host body and the elf spirit as well or was the demonic spirit already there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Nerfs and hot fixes need, those spells the demon is using are haxed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> It is done.  They have Scryed and yet this is a staff favorite.


Yea I dont get it but oh well. I'll change the channel everytime.

Damn since when did Death Note show up at Black Clover?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Hmm, a dark elf, usually in anime when one of those species shows up it leads to a lot of violence or a lot of fucking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

So will Asta save Litch next week.

Up next JoJo Golden Wind.   Wondering what super violence we will be seeing tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

Giordo always making sure nothing goes wrong


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Notorious Chase..... is that suppose to be a play on Notorious BIG.  Also new stand user ability seems interesting.


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

Great another freaky ass stand


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2020)

So his dead body is able to predict stuff that moves huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Well shit they just lost their "healer" with that sacrifice.  Also got a "Toys in the attic" episode vibe from Cowboy Bebop with that stand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

"There is something on the plane.....something on the plane"  

Someone please get reference.


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2020)

Guessing next episode will be Trish's turn to shine.

Well all the shows I watch are done. 

See you guys next Saturday and stay safe out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Trish is a stand user right?  I thinking that was mad mention a few episodes back.  Anyway Modern Crusaders as the ending song.

Up next Shippuden to close out Toonami.  Gong to be looking at ANN this week to see what replaces Demon Slayer next week and what will be taking MHA when that season run is done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

Just wondering but was this Power arc suppose to be a feature film because the production value of these episodes are a hell of a lot better than what I've seen in the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

So Naruto vs the Power next week to conclude this arc.  This arc has had to have been considered a feature film at some point before becoming episode based.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2020)

Today is the day we get High school MHA musical


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off MHA and rescue Eri's smile arc.   Also Demon Slayer has left us but we are getting Mob Psycho 100 to take it's place, though the AS site doesn't say if it's season one or two.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Starting off MHA and rescue Eri's smile arc.   Also Demon Slayer has left us but we are getting Mob Psycho 100 to take it's place, though the AS site doesn't say if it's season one or two.


Season 2 plz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Time for sanging.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Wait a minute. This is the repeat episode....what the heck?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

Fuck the ojo laugh.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2020)

This episode of my hero Academia is a rerun of last week.  

And mob psycho is apparently just a rerun of season 1......

The only show I want to watch on here right now is Jojo assuming that also isn't a rerun......


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Foxve said:


> This episode of my hero Academia is a rerun of last week.
> 
> And mob psycho is apparently just a rerun of season 1......
> 
> The only show I want to watch on here right now is Jojo assuming that also isn't a rerun......


Apparently Funimation said they were showing the new episode tomorrow


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

I'm guessing Funimation got a bit behind the dubbing but going by current events it's understandable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

Don't mind the MHA rerun, missed a good portion of it last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

So this loli is in her twenties right?  I recall asking this question last week or the week before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this loli is in her twenties right?  I recall asking this question last week or the week before.


Yes.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently Funimation said they were showing the new episode tomorrow



Nah pretty sure they said it was going to be next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Nah pretty sure they said it was going to be next week.


Really cause I saw tomorrow 

Let me show you


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

The hell type of quirk is that, it's just a strength buff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Nah pretty sure they said it was going to be next week.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2020)

I see what you mean now. But I was actually talking about toonami airing it next week instead this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

Hmm, so that's for their streaming site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2020)

It's got to suck when your family gives up on you like that. Not going to lie that part with a screenshot of his mom kicking him out hit me in the feels


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Foxve said:


> It's got to suck when your family gives up on you like that. Not going to lie that part with a screenshot of his mom kicking him out hit me in the feels


He deserves all the tea


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so that's for their streaming site.


Yea but was hoping it meant here today .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

So Deku made a connection with Gentle Criminal, and we get to see a bit of his and Love Lava's past.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

So new episode next week.  Not that many left with MHA till the season finale then it gets replace by whatever AS/Toonami decides to replace it with.

Paranoia Agent up next........


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

My fucking eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

God dammit Funimation, you have s-CRY-ed, some of the current Gundam series, fuck you have Gad Guard and yet this is the series you pick to a re air.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

"All new episode" , this aired back on Adult Swim in the early 00's..... share the drugs you are using if that's your thinking.

Up next Mob Psycho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

Well it's season one Mob Psycho and that's fine.  Just hoping Funimation, Sentai Filmworks, and Viz Media have some newer series to air once these repeats are done with their run.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2020)

It'd be cool if they brought both the rising of The Shield hero and that time I got reincarnated as a slime.


Overlord will be cool to though it may be a little too much for some people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2020)

i'd love to see Rising of the Shield Hero but some people have taking issue with the premise of the story and this would eventually cause problems for Toonami's PR especially in social media.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> i'd love to see Rising of the Shield Hero but some people have taking issue with the premise of the story and this would eventually cause problems for Toonami's PR especially in social media.



Are people seriously still bitching about that shit? 


Seriously fuck feminazis


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2020)

Finally we get Jojo the only show worth it tonight. 

Though I'm always up for an episode of Black Clover....


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2020)

Trish got her groove back 

And with that every show I want to watch his already over. See you guys next Saturday. Toonami said on their Twitter feed that they were going to have a surprise next Saturday as well. Interested in seeing what that is.


----------



## Rasendori (May 16, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Are people seriously still bitching about that shit?
> 
> 
> Seriously fuck feminazis



I say this as someone who enjoyed the run. The stupidity of women in that show just barely borders Sword art levels. 

It's like if every girl in this anime were Sakura. Don't have to be a femianything to see that.


----------



## Foxve (May 16, 2020)

Rasendori said:


> I say this as someone who enjoyed the run. The stupidity of women in that show just barely borders Sword art levels.
> 
> It's like if every girl in this anime were Sakura. Don't have to be a femianything to see that.



This is true. 

It's just from my perspective I couldn't really see why anyone would be so upset about what happened in the first episode when something like that can happen and has happened in real life.  

I mentioned feminazis because they are the only people that I could think of off the top of my head that would actually be upset about something like that when way worse has happened in other animes. 

Also what issues do girls take with sword art online? I know the general reviews some people have of it just not the female perspective apparently.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2020)

Hmm wonder If they would do it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2020)

@PlacidSanity  probably might miss next Saturday. It's Double or Nothing PPV


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity  probably might miss next Saturday. It's Double or Nothing PPV



No problem.  Tell me how that PPV goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem.  Tell me how that PPV goes.


Will do. The ladder match is gonna be insane .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Getting closer to MHA's season ending so hopefully we get an idea of what will be airing in it's place.

Anyway, more of the school arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Time for high school hero musical


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Gentle being poetic


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Deku downplaying the fight so not to get the festival canceled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

I swear if they do japanese for the singing for the English I will die laughing


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deku downplaying the fight so not to get the festival canceled.


That and to save Gentle from being punished harsher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Time for the ultimate payoff


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

So Deku met himself had he fallen down the wrong path.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Deku met himself had he fallen down the wrong path.


So he'd be a rude guy? Thats really not that dark


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

The audio for this song is kinda weird... 


Should have just showed the one from Toho


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Eri has regained her smile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Class B ripping off three series


----------



## Foxve (May 17, 2020)

That sounds pretty good.



But why didn't it give me the amount of feels that I was expecting it to?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Quicks question, but when is the next season of MHA schedule to air?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Cant stop laughing at dog boy


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Holy shit, how many series was copied there. 

Wolfy angry at Deku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, how many series was copied there.
> 
> Wolfy angry at Deku.


Nah he's only mad when he goes into gibberish and howls


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

How in the hell did bushy brows win beauty pageants?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Grape boy's thirst knows no bounds

And what is it with the girl with the large lashes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Good times to be had by all


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Gorilla man saving him in a different way


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Thus ends the school arc and Eri's smile has returned.  Two more episodes to go before the season ends.

Up next .......... Paranoia Agent.


----------



## Foxve (May 17, 2020)

Going to step away for about an hour then come back. When both Black Clover and JoJo are up.


Seriously Toonami. Why Paranoia Agent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Quicks question, but when is the next season of MHA schedule to air?


Not till next year


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thus ends the school arc and Eri's smile has returned.  Two more episodes to go before the season ends.
> 
> Up next .......... Paranoia Agent.


Dude the manga though....it's...


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude the manga though....it's...



MHA or Paranoia Agent


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> MHA or Paranoia Agent


MHA. It's reaching a big level.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Honestly this episode isn't doing it for me in keeping my attention and I already say this when it aired on AS many many years back. 

Plus next is Mob Psycho season one which I too have already seen.  Honestly, Funimation you have a crap load of series license under you belt and we are getting reruns.  Mob Psycho I don't mind, but Paranoia Agent......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Paranoia Agent in the books, Mob Psycho up next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Lost signal due to heavy rain. Guess Im out for the night


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lost signal due to heavy rain. Guess Im out for the night



No problem, most of the upcoming episodes are on Cruncy so if you have it, that shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem, most of the upcoming episodes are on Cruncy so if you have it, that shouldn't be a problem.


Yea I do just enjoy talking toonami with you and Foxve but yea this sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Mob chooses muscle over telepathy.


Anyway, Mob Psycho done, up next Black Clover and more fun with pissed off elves and deceiving demons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Yami and Charla holding their own against the demon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

The first wizard king has return and Asta is immune to the magic killing sludge.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

So we are getting more backstory of the elves tragedy next week.

Up next Golden Wind and more ultra violent fun.


----------



## Foxve (May 17, 2020)

Jeez and I thought Dio and Jorno had the most interesting backstory in Jojo.

The hell is this guy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

The hell, that's one interesting backstory to the main villain but damn.


----------



## Foxve (May 17, 2020)

What.... The.... Fuck....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

That's one way to talk to yourself.  But damn......


----------



## Foxve (May 17, 2020)

This guy is fucking batshit.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Ok.....

Up next Shippuden to close out the block.  Guessing we are back to canon or filler to the ninja war.

Also last week was the end to the Power arc but was it suppose to be a film that got made into episodes.  Asking because the quality of the animation was high for those episodes.


----------



## Foxve (May 17, 2020)

Well that's all the shows I wanted to see (excluding Paranoia Agent). 

See you guys next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Fuck sakes, cringy recap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2020)

Well done posting for Toonami for tonight.  See you guys next week. 

Over +200 episodes before Shippuden is done....... for Pete's sake.


----------



## Foxve (May 23, 2020)

We're going back an episode on my hero Academia tonight. They're actually going to replay the gentle vs. Deku episode........

Jumping in the thread with you guys at 12 when Mob Psycho starts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!



Foxve said:


> We're going back an episode on my hero Academia tonight. They're actually going to replay the gentle vs. Deku episode........
> 
> Jumping in the thread with you guys at 12 when Mob Psycho starts.


 
OH COME ON!!!!   Well in technicality there are just two episodes left in it's season and I'm guessing they are hammering out what series comes next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

Repeat episode of MHA done, up next Paranoia Agent.  A repeat if you have seen it during it's 02-03 aireing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2020)

I'll be on next Saturday. DON wore me out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'll be on next Saturday. DON wore me out.




No problem.  The first hour and a half of Toonami tonight were repeats.

Anyway, up next new content with Black Clover and more fun with elves and devils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

The original Mage King and Elf leader showing what tag team is all about. 

Now Asta joining in on the fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

Battle for the fate of the kingdom continues next week.

Up next Jojo Golden Wind.  Lead villain was revealed and is being hunted last episode, so what will happen tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

This is on hell of a violent fight.  And the guy having to look for his destroyed "phone" during the fight.

Also that's a very nasty stand ability with manipulating the iron in ones blood to make weapons from the inside.


----------



## Foxve (May 24, 2020)

Got too into the Disigia 5. And missed like half of Black Clover 


Never get over how crazy this dude is.


----------



## Foxve (May 24, 2020)

Just realizing that that stand reminds me of that one X-Men movie where Magneto rip the iron out of a prison guard's blood to escape


----------



## Foxve (May 24, 2020)

Geez, watching this battle felt like watching a horror show.....

See you guys next Saturday for Jojo lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

Holy shit, this 4D chess won by the boss by having him have the majority of his iron in his blood taken out only to allow JoJo's group to do the finishing blow.  This series never fails in it's ultra violence.

Up next Shippuden to close out the block.  Back to the ninja war.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Geez, watching this battle felt like watching a horror show.....
> 
> See you guys next Saturday for Jojo lol.



MHA going on repeat again.


----------



## Foxve (May 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> MHA going on repeat again.



Yeah on the Toonami Twitter it said that they're going to be  reshowing the last two episodes from the last two Saturdays.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Yeah on the Toonami Twitter it said that they're going to be  reshowing the last two episodes from the last two Saturdays.



Oh well, at least Black Clover, JoJo, and Shippuden will be new, until Shippuden goes into filler.

So Garaa vs his dad in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2020)

Toonami TIme!!!
Repeat Time!!!!
For an hour and thirty minutes......Time!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

I find it interesting that the TV guide for my SLING labels this Paranoia Agent episode as new as I recall seeing this on AS back in 05.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

And to think the premise of Paranoia Agent came from ideas that were not put in the Perfect Blue anime film.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

So psychic battle next week between Mob and cumber head there.

Anyway up next is the new content commences.

Black Clover up the bat with more fun of elves, demons, and those without magic.


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2020)

Can't wait for after the break

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2020)

Apologies for the lateness but I'm only here to see Black Clover and JoJo. 

Pretty sure if I'd watch the other three reruns before it  would have made me go to sleep.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Apologies for the lateness but I'm only here to see Black Clover and JoJo.
> 
> Pretty sure if I'd watch the other three reruns before it  would have made me go to sleep.



No problem, the first hour and thirty are pretty much repeats for the next two weeks. 

So a three way combination attack by Yuno, Asta, and Yami to break that demon's defense.   And Asta gets the big sword. 

Also up next JoJo Golden Wind.  So time to see if the final boss makes it out against his subordinate.


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2020)

There's only three of them so far, but they're still the best scenes in Black Clover.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2020)

Damn I missed it. i was coming home from downtown Chicago and it was hell getting home. Plus we got curfew due to riots....was tough getting home.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn I missed it. i was coming home from downtown Chicago and it was hell getting home. Plus we got curfew due to riots....was tough getting home.



No problem, only Black Clover on forward are new.  The first hour in a half of Toonami are repeats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem, only Black Clover on forward are new.  The first hour in a half of Toonami are repeats.


Damn you repeats. Stop burying my joy


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

Damn this series doesn't fuck around.  There went one of JoJo's crew.


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2020)

He'll even use children if it helps him? 

Can't wait for Jojo to wreck this fucker


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2020)

Damn that was deep.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

Ibacio gone but he at least uncovered the boss's face.  Now the group has to track the bastard.

Up next Shippuden to close out the night.  Well more living vs the dead in this ninja war.


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2020)

Oh man the feels 


RIP Abbacchio.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

This is a first, an AMV featuring JoJo Golden WInd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

Hmm, the sharingan crow...... didn't Itachi implant that in Naruto about over 200 episodes back at the Gaara rescue arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

So Itachi is a master of 4D chess, able to counter being controlled by Kabuto's reanimation technique.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

Cliffhanger for next week......unless you have Hulu or Crunchyroll.

See you guys next week then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

No JoJo tonight...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cliffhanger for next week......unless you have Hulu or Crunchyroll.
> 
> See you guys next week then.


 Guess tonight is just what's on


----------



## Foxve (Jun 6, 2020)

Only going to be watching for my hero Academia tonight and that's it. I'd stay for Black Clover but I already seen episode that's going to air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Only going to be watching for my hero Academia tonight and that's it. I'd stay for Black Clover but I already seen episode that's going to air.


all right dude.

Shame there's nothing fun being shown so you could stay


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!
Again repeat time!!!
For the first hour and a half.......time!!!! 

Dammit how long is this going to last.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh look, a Netflix series that was rescued by Adult Swim....... fuck sakes expecting Cartoon Network to pick up Netflix's She-Ra as well.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 7, 2020)

Toonami fucking representing equality.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

So new season of MHA when?  A lot of series as of late were postponed due to Covid 19.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 7, 2020)

And it's another rerun.  

See you guys next Saturday (maybe).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

Foxve said:


> And it's another rerun.
> 
> See you guys next Saturday (maybe).



No problem.  In all honesty, when schedule does get back to normal they really need to bring in a new series to replace MHA when it's season is done since there are probably two shows left.  Also the need to find some new series to air when Mob and Paranoia Agent end as well.  Black Clover, Shippuden are still on going and Golden WInd has a few more to air.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

Well a nice rerun of seeing Eri get her smile back.  

Up next Paranoia Agent, at least the TV guide for SLING took out New when description of the episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So new season of MHA when?  A lot of series as of late were postponed due to Covid 19.


Till next year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2020)

Also it's raining so can't watch sadly. Maybe next Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also it's raining so can't watch sadly. Maybe next Saturday



No problem.  Will be posting in a hour when the reruns are done but will be watching to may sure my view counts.  Honesty, Soul Eater, Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star, any of the Gundams, hell Seed and 00 I'd watch instead of Paranoia Agent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem.  Will be posting in a hour when the reruns are done but will be watching to may sure my view counts.  Honesty, Soul Eater, Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star, any of the Gundams, hell Seed and 00 I'd watch instead of Paranoia Agent.


Maybe if it comes back Ill be back. But yea agreed. Thats why I change the channel from Agent . It sucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe if it comes back Ill be back. But yea agreed. Thats why I change the channel from Agent . It sucks



It's a staff favorite, that's why it's on.  Why couldn't G Fighter been a staff favorite.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

So new content starts next with Black Clover.

Last week Asta got the final shot on the devil, tonight we get to see the climax of the arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

Hmm, so Paltry didn't get to follow his friend into the aterlife.  Man these characters of the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

RIP original Wizard King.   So a new arc starts next week.

Up next Golden Wind and more ultraviolent fun  Last week a man down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

The fuck is this?!  Where is JoJo Golden Wind?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

God dammit Williams Street!!!  Ballmastrz taking Golden Wind's place.   That's two hours of reruns...... fuck!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2020)

I would rather watch GXP than this. 

Up next Shippuden to close out Toonamie.  

Fuck this outbreak.  Having to put up with renal failure then this shit....... waiting for the other shoe to drop as well.  2020 ladies and gentlemen, gotta love this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a staff favorite, that's why it's on.  Why couldn't G Fighter been a staff favorite.


Staff favorite sucks then and the staff does too


----------



## Foxve (Jun 13, 2020)

Everything tonight to repeat aside from Black Clover but I already saw that episode as well so I'm going to skip it. 

They are also going to apparently reshow the episode of all might vs. one for all in season 3. 

That's nice but still not good enough for me to watch. 

See you guys next week (hopefully).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Everything tonight to repeat aside from Black Clover but I already saw that episode as well so I'm going to skip it.
> 
> They are also going to apparently reshow the episode of all might vs. one for all in season 3.
> 
> ...



No problem, I'll post when Black Clover is on and probably Shippuden.  Will leave the TV on Toonami so it'll go to the viewership count but honestly fuck this pandemic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem, I'll post when Black Clover is on and probably Shippuden.  Will leave the TV on Toonami so it'll go to the viewership count but honestly fuck this pandemic.


Yea saw the line up. Rather watch South Park.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea saw the line up. Rather watch South Park.



You know I'm going to take out my disappointment on Raw come Monday.  Honestly, MHA going back to season three though it's one of the best fights of the series tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know I'm going to take out my disappointment on Raw come Monday.  Honestly, MHA going back to season three though it's one of the best fights of the series tonight.


Oh boy . 

Well you might end up taking out on them for a different reason


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh boy .
> 
> Well you might end up taking out on them for a different reason




You mean the so called "greatest match" that has was already taped and going to be edited to hell and back to try to make that moniker plausible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2020)

Ok, new content starts with Black Clover.  So the war with the elves is done, time for the aftermath of said war.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2020)

So the trial of Asta continues next week. 

Be back in thirty minutes for Shippuden.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2020)

Shippuden on now to close out the block.  Looks like the dead Kages are up to bat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You mean the so called "greatest match" that has was already taped and going to be edited to hell and back to try to make that moniker plausible.


well that and Prichard now having creative control of Raw


----------



## Lurko (Jun 14, 2020)

When is JoJo coming back?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> When is JoJo coming back?!



Unknown at the moment.  The Covid 19 has paused dubbing some of the series at the moment.  I'm hoping JoJo is brought back when BallShitters is over though I don't know how many episodes consist of season one.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Unknown at the moment.  The Covid 19 has paused dubbing some of the series at the moment.  I'm hoping JoJo is brought back when BallShitters is over though I don't know how many episodes consist of season one.


That sucks.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 20, 2020)

Only watching tonight for my hero Academia since it's finally going to be the new episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Toonami TIme!!!

Starting off with a new  episode of MHA...... and then having one left to go as we near the season finale.   Though with Covid still a thing don't known when the next season will continue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

So Endevor going out around the public.  His super fan disappointed that he tried to be friendly instead of his solitary self.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Well be back in an hour when the repeats are done for Black Clave and then back again in thirty minutes for Shippuden.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 21, 2020)

Looks like we're in for series finale fight next episode. Can't wait. 

See you guys next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami TIme!!!
> 
> Starting off with a new  episode of MHA...... and then having one left to go as we near the season finale.   Though with Covid still a thing don't known when the next season will continue.


Next year


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Next year


 
Well hopefully by the end of next week there is info on what will be replacing MHA for the time being until the new season starts.   Also hoping for something new or if a repeat something more exciting to see back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well hopefully by the end of next week there is info on what will be replacing MHA for the time being until the new season starts.   Also hoping for something new or if a repeat something more exciting to see back.


Yea cause some animes will be out this summer but most are trash stuff I enjoy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2020)

Never mind Fire Force,  Food Wars , and Alice will be returning in July


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never mind Fire Force,  Food Wars , and Alice will be returning in July



Excellent. 

Anyway, Black Clover up next and more of the trial of Asta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Meh, asshole looking for a scapegoat and poor Asta is the sacrifice for that crap.  At least he has the Black Bulls having his back but crashing the kangaroo court itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Anyway, Black Clover up next and more of the trial of Asta.


Still need two more anime. Issue is.other animes.are harem or ecchi stuff


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Hmm, lots of friendship vibes coming from this scene here.



Jon Moxley said:


> Still need two more anime. Issue is.other animes.are harem or ecchi stuff



So no notable mecha came out then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

So Asta gets a reprieve for the time being though now next comes the upcoming Spade Kingdom arc.  Be back in thirty minutes when Battlecocks or whatever the hell the series is called is over for Shippuden.   Of all things this pandemic causing Viz to put a pause on JoJo Golden Wind and give us the spunk dream of Williams Street on crack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, lots of friendship vibes coming from this scene here.
> 
> 
> 
> So no notable mecha came out then.


Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Welp Cockmasters done so on to Shippuden.  Wondering if we're still on canon or a mixture of canon and filler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

So Naruto beats the Third Raikage by using his own power against him.  So see you guys next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2020)

Better have something different.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2020)

Paramount Agent sucks or whatever it's called

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jun 27, 2020)

The only show that's new is my hero Academia.

Black Clover is also new, but it's basically the first of two recap episodes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2020)

Foxve said:


> The only show that's new is my hero Academia.
> 
> Black Clover is also new, but it's basically the first of two recap episodes



it's also the last episode of it's season.  Hopefully we get infor on what will be taking it's place in by the next few weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2020)

Also it's being reported that next week will be a Dragon Ball Super marathon for the 4th of July....... so after tonight see you guys in two weeks then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2020)

Toonami Time!!! 

Ok, tonight I believe it's the season finale for MHA until the next season airs and is dubbed.  Then repeats with Paranoia Agent and Mob Psycho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also it's being reported that next week will be a Dragon Ball Super marathon for the 4th of July....... so after tonight see you guys in two weeks then.


For the love of god just put Konosuba dammit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> For the love of god just put Konosuba dammit.



Hopefully by the end of the upcoming week we are informed on what series will be coming into the Toonami block in new content. 

Also going to be taking a break from WWE.  The news coming out on how they handled the Covid stuff..... I mean Vince is pushing it because he wants to be the *first* in having a live large crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hopefully by the end of the upcoming week we are informed on what series will be coming into the Toonami block in new content.
> 
> Also going to be taking a break from WWE.  The news coming out on how they handled the Covid stuff..... I mean Vince is pushing it because he wants to be the *first* in having a live large crowd.


Sorta why I threw a fit on WWE. Got tired of the bad shit WWE does. So now it's either NJPW, AEW. If both go away I'll just drop wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Endevous seems to be defeated...... no sympathies here.  He really screwed over his family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

Doesn't change the fact you beat yo kids..


Also nobody cares about Snoozefest Agent


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sorta why I threw a fit on WWE. Got tired of the bad shit WWE does. So now it's either NJPW, AEW. If both go away I'll just drop wrestling.



Don't blame you.  Honestly, Vince, Dunn, and his yes men have lost touch with the fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't blame you.  Honestly, Vince, Dunn, and his yes men have lost touch with the fans.


Pretty much.

Also I think new seasons begin next week
Of Fire force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Endevour with the omeback..... really the season ends with the small redemption of this asshole. 

Well it's going to be a wait til the next season but should be worht the wait.

Up next Paranoia Agent and Mob Psycho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

Deku sees all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Deku sees all



Sadly you are going to have to wait a bit to see it animated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh shit the feels  

That.....was......an.....insane....cliffhanger.... 

Can't wait for next season!!!!



Also LOL Natsu in the crowd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Also, as Foxve has stated, the next two upcoming episodes of Black Clover are recaps of what we have seen starting from the series beginning to now with a better animation budget.  The fun stuff happens in three weeks then for that series.  

I'd recommend watching Perfect Blue.  It's an R rated anime film by the director of the Paranoia Agent series that's worth the watch if you are looking for an animated thriller.  Believe it or not Parania Agent is based off the themes that didn't make it into the film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly you are going to have to wait a bit to see it animated.


Yea shame 


Changed it to watch Avengers Infinity War.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea shame
> 
> 
> Changed it to watch Avengers Infinity War.



Unless you are into recaps see you Wed for AEW then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jun 28, 2020)

Just looked it up. Looks like super is replacing my hero Academia in the lineup. Also ballmastrz seems to be staying on for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Unless you are into recaps see you Wed for AEW then.


Yea I might come in just to joke around


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Just looked it up. Looks like super is replacing my hero Academia in the lineup. Also ballmastrz seems to be staying on for a while



For fuck sakes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Today's episode of Paranoai Agent was a crystal ball on what probably going to happen backstage in the WWE if bullshit persist.

Mob Psycho up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Today's episode of Paranoai Agent was a crystal ball on what probably going to happen backstage in the WWE if bullshit peresit.
> 
> Mob Psycho up next.


Well one person is leaving after this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well one person is leaving after this.



See you Wed then.  Also any news on Velveteen Dream.  News saying he's probably done by this Monday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> See you Wed then.  Also any news on Velveteen Dream.  News saying he's probably done by this Monday.


No I meant Renee Young is leaving WWE after this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> No I meant Renee Young is leaving WWE after this.



Might as well, I mean the way WWE has dealt with Covid 19 in their facility, I'm amazed there hasn't been an exodus or a lot of the talent contacting their lawyers on finding a way to get out fo their contracts over these mishaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well, I mean the way WWE has dealt with Covid 19 in their facility, I'm amazed there hasn't been an exodus or a lot of the talent contacting their lawyers on finding a way to get out fo their contracts over these mishaps.


Apparently WWE were telling people not to say they had Corona and Renee said it anyways. So not only is she done with WWE but now for sure Moxley is done with WWE forever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently WWE were telling people not to say they had Corona and Renee said it anyways. So not only is she done with WWE but now for sure Moxley is done with WWE forever.



Lawsuits have happen due to this type of negligence. 

Anyway, Mob done up next Black Clover the first half of a recap episode then Cockmasterz followed by Shippuden closing the block out.  Thinking we are nearing the return of the Sound Five in a few episodes with Shippuden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lawsuits have happen due to this type of negligence.
> 
> Anyway, Mob done up next Black Clover the first half of a recap episode then Cockmasterz followed by Shippuden closing the block out.  Thinking we are nearing the return of the Sound Five in a few episodes with Shippuden.


I just hate that Black clover introduced people to the worst trope in anime....a tsundere


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just hate that Black clover introduced people to the worst trope in anime....a tsundere



You do know Toonami/Adult Swim at one point aired NGE and introduced the world to Asuka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You do know Toonami/Adult Swim at one point aired NGE and introduced the world to Asuka.


Oh jesus. I hate Asuka


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh jesus. I hate Asuka



But Asuka best gurl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

I just find Clover cheesy sometimes that I cringe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Asuka best gurl.


Oh goddammit the horror


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

This is some good quality animation here...... honestly some budget was spent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is some good quality animation here...... honestly some budget was spent.


Of course . Flashbacks deserve the best and all the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


>


I would have yeeted myself off that elevator


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Also looking at the animation brings up this question, but is Black Clover getting an animated film anytime soon.  The series has been going for a bit and usually aroud that time there is usually an animated film to go with the series at one point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also looking at the animation brings up this question, but is Black Clover getting an animated film anytime soon.  The series has been going for a bit and usually aroud that time there is usually an animated film to go with the series at one point.


Depends on it's popularity. Fairy tail never got one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Depends on it's popularity. Fairy tail never got one.



The series has two.  Dragon's Cry and Pheonix Priestess.  I should know, I have the Blu rays in my anime library.  Where do you think I go the scene for this sig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The series has two.  Dragon's Cry and Pheonix Priestess.  I should know, I have the Blu rays in my anime library.  Where do you think I go the scene for this sig.


Well then I stand corrected. 


Still depends on BC being popular in mainstream to get one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

Holy shit . I just looked top selling mangas this year and a harem comedy one is nearly close to One Piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Holy shit . I just looked top selling mangas this year and a harem comedy one is nearly close to One Piece


 Dem times are changing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dem times are changing.


I know. It even beat out Kingdom and MHA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know. It even beat out Kingdom and MHA



SPeaking of which, how long has Kingdon been going.  Been wanting to take a look at the manga series but don't know how loing the series is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> SPeaking of which, how long has Kingdon been going.  Been wanting to take a look at the manga series but don't know how loing the series is.


Not sure myself. Trying to find a series I can get into thats serious but with everything going on I end just watching rom com animes , trash harems, and isekai. Megalo Box was my last series that was my jam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

@PlacidSanity  apparently been made since 2006 and has 57 volumes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Give me a break, an Akira refereence.  This Sunday show is on this block because of referrences.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not sure myself. Trying to find a series I can get into thats serious but with everything going on I end just watching rom com animes , trash harems, and isekai. Megalo Box was my last series that was my jam.



Waiting for a comeback of the mecha series.  Outside of some Gundam OVAs still waiting on a long going series to show up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Shippuden up next to close out the night.  More ninja war fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Waiting for a comeback of the mecha series.  Outside of some Gundam OVAs still waiting on a long going series to show up.


Man it's tough seeing the mecha genre struggle. Maybe it should add some new elements to it. Have you watched Gargantia?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man it's tough seeing the mecha genre struggle. Maybe it should add some new elements to it. Have you watched Gargantia?



Code Geass is suppose to have a project in the works since the director indicated there was a 10 year plan for the series after the Resurrection film.   Hoping for GGG vs Betterman to get an anime greenlit as the LN itself will be finishing up by early fall.

So in two weeks the Sound Four return for their own mini arc in Shippuden then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Code Geass is suppose to have a project in the works since the director indicated there was a 10 year plan for the series after the Resurrection film.   Hoping for GGG vs Betterman to get an anime greenlit as the LN itself will be finishing up by early fall.
> 
> So in two weeks the Sound Four return for their own mini arc in Shippuden then.


Nice. 

Anyways heading out . Good night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2020)

Might have to get Crunchy again. Got Digimon, Fire Force , OP, and some other anime up now


----------



## Foxve (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah it's just the Dragon Ball super marathon tonight. Judging by the episodes from the guide its the zamasu saga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Yeah it's just the Dragon Ball super marathon tonight. Judging by the episodes from the guide its the zamasu saga


So the shitty ones? Whelp time to get Crunchy to see new Fire force and other shows


----------



## Foxve (Jul 5, 2020)

Going to go ahead and leave my TV on Toonami for a while just for some viewership. 

I can't believe they made another anime video montage and put ball Masters in it. Way to pervert the Toonami Legacy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Going to go ahead and leave my TV on Toonami for a while just for some viewership.
> 
> I can't believe they made another anime video montage and put ball Masters in it. Way to pervert the Toonami Legacy




Took the night off but left the TV on as well so the block could get viewership.  Honestly don't mind marathons but the series has to be a favorite and keep my attention.  And Toonami has access to the back catalogs of Viz, Sentai, and Funimation, they couldn't have gotten a series from there to temporary replace JoJo to the time being while we try to overcome this Covid pandemic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Took the night off but left the TV on as well so the block could get viewership.  Honestly don't mind marathons but the series has to be a favorite and keep my attention.  And Toonami has access to the back catalogs of Viz, Sentai, and Funimation, they couldn't have gotten a series from there to temporary replace JoJo to the time being while we try to overcome this Covid pandemic.


Least the new shows are up on Crunchy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2020)

By the way @PlacidSanity @Foxve 


The first episode of Fire force is kinda fanservicey


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2020)

Hopefully they don't block it out when they air it on Toonami which I hope is next Saturday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Hopefully they don't block it out when they air it on Toonami which I hope is next Saturday.


Well it's fanservice for females mostly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well it's fanservice for females mostly



Yeah they incorperated the calander chapter in the first episode.   Should be an interesting season though hopefully the manga gets far enough so that we don't end up with a season a filler ala Naruto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah they incorperated the calander chapter in the first episode.   Should be an interesting season though hopefully the manga gets far enough so that we don't end up with a season a filler ala Naruto.


Yea I'm not dowm for fillers that much. I can tolerate it a bit more with Force since it's actually funny.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm going to go ahead and Skip toonami tonight.

Nothing but reruns and fire force isn't airing. 

You guys go ahead and have a good night if you plan on watching anyway though. And stay safe out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2020)

Yea I have a lot of new anime to watch if this night sucks. Crunchy got me covered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2020)

Looked at the schedule for tonight, reruns with only two shows being new which is a recap episode of Black Clover and the return of the Sound Four in Shippuden.  Probably keep the TV on to have it count in the rating but honeslty perplexed on why no new series was picked up.  They should have known they were near the season's end with MHA and could have at least gotten a newer show in it's place but will have to wait a bit to see if they make changes to the schedule down the line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone got any good English dub anime to recommend?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Anyone got any good English dub anime to recommend?



Past or present?


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Past or present?



Either or. Doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2020)

Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop if you have not already seen them.  The Soul Taker for some weird horror action hybrid, it's sister show Nurse WItch Komugi if you are wanting comedy.  The latter show is funny as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2020)

Ah yes, the episode where Goku fucks several universes in the ass wanting his itch to fight scratched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Konosuba has a great dub


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Also thanks for reminding me to change it to Toonami. I keep forgetting to leave them viewers


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop if you have not already seen them.  The Soul Taker for some weird horror action hybrid, it's sister show Nurse WItch Komugi if you are wanting comedy.  The latter show is funny as hell.



I've already seen both Cowboy Bebop and Outlaw Star. Not really into horror anime though comedy could be right up my alley as long as it's not mostly Slice of Life. 

Recently really got into isikai (is that how you spell it?) Anime. 



Jon Moxley said:


> Konosuba has a great dub



100% agree. I've already watched both seasons on Crunchyroll dubbed.

Still waiting for that dubbed movie though......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh god this anime about a strong guy being chased by women because they want to reproduce is something else


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I've already seen both Cowboy Bebop and Outlaw Star. Not really into horror anime though comedy could be right up my alley as long as it's not mostly Slice of Life.
> 
> Recently really got into isikai (is that how you spell it?) Anime.
> 
> ...



From another world anime, try Shield Hero.  Decent VA cast.  Probably 8th Son.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2020)

Ah yes the Paranoia Agent episode that makes the wife look like a dumb ass as the hubby she takes strength from breaks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

These damn ogre thots trying to get this thot slayer Peter to cheat


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> From another world anime, try Shield Hero.  Decent VA cast.  Probably 8th Son.



I've already seen Shield hero twice. It really is a fantastic anime and I can't wait for that season 2 thank goodness it's been confirmed. Also I'm already watching 8th son. But I'm waiting for some more episodes to be dubbed so I can watch like 3 in bulk.



Jon Moxley said:


> Oh god this anime about a strong guy being chased by women because they want to reproduce is something else



Do you know the name of it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I've already seen Shield hero twice. It really is a fantastic anime and I can't wait for that season 2 thank goodness it's been confirmed. Also I'm already watching 8th son. But I'm waiting for some more episodes to be dubbed so I can watch like 3 in bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the name of it?


Peter Grill and the Philosopher's time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2020)

Currenlty watching Daphne in the Brilliant Blue.  Interesting premise as it's Waterworld meets Naked Gun in a way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Hmm this edgy anime parody is interesting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Currenlty watching Daphne in the Brilliant Blue.  Interesting premise as it's Waterworld meets Naked Gun in a way.


Whelp you won me at Naked Gun aspect


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2020)

Sorry to be picky like this but it's got to be English dub. 

I'm one of those rare English dub fans. I could watch something subbed only if I know it's not getting a dub though. 

Either of you guys got something that's like konosuba or that time I got reincarnated as a slime? 



Jon Moxley said:


> Peter Grill and the Philosopher's time.



Went ahead and added to my list just now on Crunchyroll. I'm going to wait for a few more episodes to come out before I watch it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Sorry to be picky like this but it's got to be English dub.
> 
> I'm one of those rare English dub fans. I could watch something subbed only if I know it's not getting a dub though.
> 
> ...


Thats fine it's 12 minutes long so waiting for a few episodes is a good idea.


Holy shit this anime parodies Re:Zero, Black Clover, Fire Force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2020)

Also anyone know if we're getting Stone Wars this year or next year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Sorry to be picky like this but it's got to be English dub.
> 
> I'm one of those rare English dub fans. I could watch something subbed only if I know it's not getting a dub though.
> 
> Either of you guys got something that's like konosuba or that time I got reincarnated as a slime?



Hmm well for comedy isekai ....let me check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Also anyone know if we're getting Stone Wars this year or next year?


Next year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Just thought of one that is like Konosuba.

Watch a cautious hero....trust me it's funny as hell.

@Foxve


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I've already seen Shield hero twice. It really is a fantastic anime and I can't wait for that season 2 thank goodness it's been confirmed. Also I'm already watching 8th son. But I'm waiting for some more episodes to be dubbed so I can watch like 3 in bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the name of it?



Well I don't that many Other World anime in my library but I do have some fantasy animes.  Druaga series is a fun watch dub and Sacred Blacksmith is another one.  For the Other World you could try Wanders of action adventure or Those who Hunt Elves for action comedy.  The dubs are decent for each series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Swear to god this dudes way too OP but its so funny you cant help but laugh


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2020)

That guy getting thrashed was just as funny as the first time I saw it 



Jon Moxley said:


> Just thought of one that is like Konosuba.
> 
> Watch a cautious hero....trust me it's funny as hell.
> 
> @Foxve



I've already seen that one and your right it is funny.  The first Nine episodes are like konosuba level funny in the last episode switch it up to like re zero level drama. 



PlacidSanity said:


> Well I don't that many Other World anime in my library but I do have some fantasy animes.  Druaga series is a fun watch dub and Sacred Blacksmith is another one.  For the Other World you could try Wanders of action adventure or Those who Hunt Elves for action comedy.  The dubs are decent for each series.



I heard there's some kind of rapey scene in sacred blacksmith so I'm not watching that one.

I'll look into the other ones though. Thanks guys. If you have any more recommendations I like to hear them too.

For some reason I always have issues starting a brand new spanking anime. I keep worrying it's going to suck really bad and if I've already watched like 15 of the episodes, I feel compelled to watch the rest of the anime no matter how bad it is before I start another one.

I recommend watching Rokka of the six Braves. It's pretty good even though it's only 12-13 episodes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Watch Misfit of the Demon King Academy just cause of how ridiculous it is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Well anyways sorry for the spamming if I did maybe next week we'll get something for Toonami


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Watch Misfit of the Demon King Academy just cause of how ridiculous it is



I also have that in my Crunchyroll list. I'm waiting on the dub for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxve said:


> I also have that in my Crunchyroll list. I'm waiting on the dub for it


Good choice but again I'd say take this one as a parody and you'll have fun


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2020)

anything worth checking out tonight or nah again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> anything worth checking out tonight or nah again?



Pretty much the same as last week but with Black Clover getting back on canon material and Shippuden is the continuation of the Ninja War but filler with the reintroduction of the Sound Four.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jul 18, 2020)

In other words there's nothing once again to watch on toonami this week. I'm going to go ahead and skip again on this Saturday. 

Hopefully within the next couple of weeks we're going to start seeing new shows. Maybe when Paranoia Agent in mob psyco ends. 

Also ballmastrz seriously does not belong on Toonami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Pretty much the same as last week but with Black Clover getting back on canon material and Shippuden is the continuation of the Ninja War but filler with the reintroduction of the Sound Four.


Shame that pandemic time makes it hard to dub. Honestly.there is only 10 new animes up.along with Fire Force ,Digimon, and BC returning


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2020)

Welp repeat night tonight as Super, Paranoai Agent, and Mob Psycho start off the block.  Only two shows are technically new in Black Clover and Shippuden with Clover going back to canon material and Shippuden doing a hybrid with the Sound Four being brought back for a short arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2020)

Season finale the fuck........ this sries aired dubbed in 05, it's now 20 unless they are planning a reboot of sorts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2020)

Going by the past few promos shown for tonight next week we should be getting some info on what will be airing in the future of Toonami via convention they are having for the channel.   Already know of the Uzumaki anime that should be airing early this fall but what other series will Toonami be allowed to air as I think next week Paranoia Agent and Mob Psycho are at their end for the season or series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh, trying to remember is tonights episode of Black Clover is filler or sorts.  Yami's pets but thinking it's from the manga extra chapter.   Need to check that out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2020)

Well magic pets had their fun and the hide out was a paradise for a few seconds but everything is back to normal...... of sorts.   Guessing next week will be where they start off on the other kingdoms.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2020)

Well Goldust with the cameo I think........ anyway up next Shippuden to close out the block and night of Toonami. 

Sound Four return after their deaths in the original Naruto series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey @PlacidSanity I think I'll have to give you guys some info on Warhorse in a a bit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2020)

Damn Toonami needs it's New seasons .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2020)

Apologies for not being on last night.  Since I live in South Texas a Cat One hurricane decided to come to the coast line and pay some of the region a visit.  Though no damage was done in my area the internet was off line til a couple of minutes ago and didn't get to watch the stream last night.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2020)

It looks like Jojo is going to replace Paranoia Agent next week. Don't know if it'll be new episodes or reruns though. 

Also wonder if we're going to get new mob psycho episodes after next week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Foxve !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 31, 2020)

anyone watch Giri Haji?
loved the earlier part where he did police stuff trying to find his brother
later part just become soap opera drama lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Foxve !!!


OH SHIT!

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY @Foxve 






anyways I guess we're never getting new episodes again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> OH SHIT!
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY @Foxve
> 
> ...



Oh.... Happy Belated BIrthday as well @Foxve .  Going by the commercial I just saw tonight is the return of JoJo Golden Wind


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh.... Happy Belated BIrthday as well @Foxve .  Going by the commercial I just saw tonight is the return of JoJo Golden Wind


guess I'll chill and talk with you bro.


oh dude you gotta get Ghost of Tsushima
it's amazing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> guess I'll chill and talk with you bro.
> 
> 
> oh dude you gotta get Ghost of Tsushima
> it's amazing



Is it availible for the PS4, if so then I might get it.  Coming this Thursday I turn 41.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2020)

Well Toonami TIme!!!

Looks like repeats until the second half of the block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is it availible for the PS4, if so then I might get it.  Coming this Thursday I turn 41.


Yeah it's for PS4 and it's already out.


Probably the second to last this generation of games before PS5 launches in the winter

also early happy birthday bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah it's for PS4 and it's already out.
> 
> 
> Probably the second to last this generation of games before PS5 launches in the winter
> ...



Thanks.

So Golden WInd is next..... nice.  Also was reading on ANN on how some of the newer content created specifically for Toonami have been pushed back to 2021 releases.   Though I think I might have read Fire Force's second season dub was getting an October premier on the block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So Golden WInd is next..... nice.  Also was reading on ANN on how some of the newer content created specifically for Toonami have been pushed back to 2021 releases.   Though I think I might have read Fire Force's second season dub was getting an October premier on the block.


oh snap they moved it up the block?
damn be right there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2020)

So hax boss can now be countered with a hax cheat item.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2020)

So Stands come from a space virus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2020)

Holy shit, how bad are those two if even the boss himself is coming in to curtail their activities.  I mean the boss has a hax ability and duel personality but to be concern of subordinates.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2020)

So ends Mob Psycho season one, wonder if next week Toonami will show the repeat of season two.

Up next Black Clover and more into the Devil/Spade Kingdom arc.  Then Ball Masterz and a new Shippuden still dealing with the Sound Four returned, then Toonami closes out on Samurai Jack.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2020)

Had something else planned for today. That's why I skipped this Saturday. 

I'll try to post next week though since we finally got new episodes of Jojo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Going from the TV guide on my Sling, another series comes back I think  Anyway, some repeat fun with DBS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Hmm, just wondering but are there any plans on doing more Dragon Ball Super content.  I know it has a manga and it's pass the universe suvival arc and were facing an opponent of considerable power.

Cool, so we are getting a animated Batman film next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Golden Wind on now, lets see how voilent the episode can get tonight.

The fuck is this duo.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry guys going to skip this week too. 

I'm probably going to wind up being a guest character in this thread until the anime lineup becomes updated.....

You guys have a good night and stay safe out there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Foxve said:


> Sorry guys going to skip this week too.
> 
> I'm probably going to wind up being a guest character in this thread until the anime lineup becomes updated.....
> 
> You guys have a good night and stay safe out there



No problem though tonight going from the Sling TV Guide FIre Force is suppose to come on tonight though not sure if it's the new season or repeating season one til two has been dubbed.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem though tonight going from the Sling TV Guide FIre Force is suppose to come on tonight though not sure if it's the new season or repeating season one til two has been dubbed.



On Youtube TV it says it's just a repeat of season 1 starting from episode 15.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Wait the guy is a walking corpse.



Foxve said:


> On Youtube TV it says it's just a repeat of season 1 starting from episode 15.



Cool thanks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

The hell, holy shit the current antagonist are really psychotic for them to try to take out a city just to get to the guys..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, holy shit the current antagonist are really psychotic for them to try to take out a city just to get to the guys..


Hey can run forever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

So repeat FIre Force episode for tonight.  Ok, as long as it leads to the premier dubbing of season two then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

So they are starting at when Volcan joins the group.   And this fool joining as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So repeat FIre Force episode for tonight.  Ok, as long as it leads to the premier dubbing of season two then.




Yea hope so cause damn Toonami could use some new eps.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea hope so cause damn Toonami could use some new eps.


 
If I remember, wasn't it reported that season two would air in October of this year.   Then we have to wait til next year til the Toonami exclusive series are set to air due to the Covid situation stalling the productions of those series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I remember, wasn't it reported that season two would air in October of this year.   Then we have to wait til next year til the Toonami exclusive series are set to air due to the Covid situation stalling the productions of those series.


Oh god then least show some dub ones that are liked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh god then least show some dub ones that are liked



Don't know why Food Wars can not air the other seasons.  Season three has already been dubbed and I think four is as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Hmm, that's another Batman animated film airing.   If I recall he faces Superman in that one or part two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, that's another Batman animated film airing.   If I recall he faces Superman in that one or part two.


Wait. Where at?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Inyuash sequel airing when?   Viz posted the trailer and wondering if that will be making it's rounds here when it gets dubbed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait. Where at?



Occurs in part two along with his final fight with the Joker should they air the film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Inyuash sequel airing when?   Viz posted the trailer and wondering if that will be making it's rounds here when it gets dubbed.


Probably in the winter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Black Clover  up next and ore fun with the Black Bulls and solving the problems of the Devils.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Finrel's brother calling him out on his playboy ways.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2020)

Well this episode sure seems different with how season 2 is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well this episode sure seems different with how season 2 is



The current Black Clover season is still on fillers until it gets into the more serious cannon material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

The temptation of Finrel begins.   Can he overcome the thirst.

Also, problems in Asta's harem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Well break time for about thirty minutes unless Toonami can get a recognizable older series to take that timeslot.  Then the block finishes off with a new Shippuden episode and ends the night off with Samurai Jack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Shippuden on now and more of the ninja war.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2020)

Woo new MHA ovas


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2020)

Toonami getting Assassination of the Classroom teacher so thats good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2020)

Dammit I missed the Batman flicks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2020)

Funny enough Gotham Knight was anime based. 


But Dark Knight Part 2 is iffy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2020)

Also realixed that the female had Nazi symbols on he tittays


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2020)

Lol Superman just dealing with bullets like nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2020)

Gorilla Batman returns more like it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2020)

Lel the President is a dickhead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2020)

Weird to have Batman on Toonami but I dont mind it


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2020)

Just wanted to say RIP Ponerif. That scene where his last thoughts were about the crusaders gave me MHA levels of feels. 

Hope Jorno wrecks that fucker


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 20, 2020)

Okay, that opening edit for Jojo was dope! Reminds me of the edit they did before in the other season and Attack On Titan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!!

Also I'm back.  Had to bow out due to a medical emergency but recovered enough to post tonight.   Anyway when did Assassination Classroon included to the line up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Well DB Super up first....... geez gone for about a month and DB is the start off show.  Any news if more the Super manga will be getting an animated adaptation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Well Goku and 17 save the animals, now time to save their universe. 

Up next JoJo Golden Wind and probably more ultra violence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

The fuck is goig on.   Holy shit, we going The Fly rout now in mutations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

Almost forgot about Toonami. Welcome back Plad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well DB Super up first....... geez gone for about a month and DB is the start off show.  Any news if more the Super manga will be getting an animated adaptation.


Nope. No info yet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

Ha get rekted lying Stand 


Never mind. RIP Trish


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Well that was an  interesting episode.  Also really enjoy the Modern Crusaders ending to the show.

Up next Assassin Classroom, in all honesty haven't seen the series despite it having been out a bit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Man I have a bit to catch up on this coming week.  What I missed from Toonami and what I missed on AEW this past month in a half.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Naruto as part of an academic ciriculum...... on what bad writing.   How to do character assassination right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man I have a bit to catch up on this coming week.  What I missed from Toonami and what I missed on AEW this past month in a half.


You only missed two weeks of Toonami. One week was Batman stuff and the other was Ninja Scrolls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> You only missed two weeks of Toonami. One week was Batman stuff and the other was *Ninja Scrolls*.



Wait what????   Ninja Scrolls, the film with two rapes scenes and lots of gore, that animated movie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Principal is an asshole, really hope he reaps what he has sowed by series or episode end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait what????   Ninja Scrolls, the film with two rapes scenes and lots of gore, that animated movie.


It was censored


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> It was censored



So I take it the film was 30 minutes then with all the editing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I take it the film was 30 minutes then with all the editing.


No just a lot of black and blurry content


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> No just a lot of black and blurry content



Well I guess Wicked City and La Blue Girl are up this Christmas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Squid Teacher to fuck the system.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well I guess Wicked City and La Blue Girl are up this Christmas.


Eww no thanks to useless Aqua


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Well fuck that principal.  Hopefully he gets it at series end.



Jon Moxley said:


> No just a lot of black and blurry content



So they kept the scene with the ninja girl and the rock man then.  Was it completely blacked out or blurred.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well fuck that principal.  Hopefully he gets it at series end.
> 
> 
> 
> So they kept the scene with the ninja girl and the rock man then.  Was it completely blacked out or blurred.


Blurred


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

Asta always getting picked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Black Clover on now, guessing it's more of a training arc since the war with the elves has ended and they are doing the Spade Kingdom fight soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

I remember this episode on Crunchyroll, the dub of this should be fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

Guess this is the lulzy episode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

Least Black Clover is easing on my MHA sadness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Fucking Gouche.  The sis-con is strong in this one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking Gouche.  The sis-con is strong in this one.


Need to call the FBI


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh yea they announced MHA and when its coming back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Heard G4 is coming back, wondering if Anime Unleashed will be part of the programming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Never allow the Lion siblings to entertain children, it comes off as abuse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

Asta entertaining is as big a joke as.Cody being.a main eventer lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

How strong is that old woman anyway.  Holy shit to put done Salamander and Liona at full power with ease.

And she bops them as well....... along with fucking Gouche.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

FIre Force up next, wondering if Funimation is close to dubbing some of the new season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Ah yes, the episode where Vulcan gets Lisa/Feeler back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Ummm......... interesting music video.   The sounds of mid 80's with animation was interesting to the ears.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

So Shippuden to close out the night in new content then I'm guessing Toonami closes out the block with Samurai Jack then.  Anyway fun to be back an see you guys next Sat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Shippuden to close out the night in new content then I'm guessing Toonami closes out the block with Samurai Jack then.  Anyway fun to be back an see you guys next Sat.


Dude the latest chap of MHA is BIG


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude the latest chap of MHA is BIG



That's right, have a bit of manga chapters I need to catch up on as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's right, have a bit of manga chapters I need to catch up on as well.


Yes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!!

Let's get this block started with some DB Super fun as Goku has to recruit more members to fix the shit storm he got his universe into.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

Hmm, even on a second watch this must be Mystic Gohan awakening his powers since the Buu saga.  Honestly need a damn chart to see how many forms a Sayain and their offspring can obtain.   

Again, Yamcha wanting to be picked so he can reject the offer.  Yeah, we saw the baseball episode so no.


Anyway up next more ultra violence in JoJo Golden WInd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

Umm....... what is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

The fuck is going on...... did the kid turn into a god.  And Diablos talks way too much.
So I take it next week is the last episode for Golden WInd then.

Up next Assassin Class and more fun with squid sensie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

The hell school trip is this.  The mecha of assassination.  And now the the students are having to face the deliquents of other schools for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

Fuck with squid teacher's students, you get the tentecles.  Fun episode but hoping those upper classes gets what is coming to them.

Up next Black Clover and more training for the Spade KIngdom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2020)

totally forgot about toonami tonight 


getting ready for Bloodsport tomorrow. 


Mox vs Dickinson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

I really don't mind filler as long as it's enjoyable and not convaluded as what we have seen on Naruto.  I mean there are some filler episodes I like but when Tony the fucking TIger and an extra off of Blue Submarine no 6 starts making head ways well shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really don't mind filler as long as it's enjoyable and not convaluded as what we have seen on Naruto.  I mean there are some filler episodes I like but when Tony the fucking TIger and an extra off of Blue Submarine no 6 starts making head ways well shit.


dude.......have you read MHA lately?


shit has gone down big time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> dude.......have you read MHA lately?
> 
> 
> shit has gone down big time



Will check the chapters out after tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will check the chapters out after tonight.


all right man. Trust me it gets wild


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

The thirst is strong with FInrel.  So mixer night at the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

Yami's too dense, Charolotte going to have to be in his bed for him to get message.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

Asta's harem and he doesn't even know it.  At least the mixer wasn't a total failure as Charlotte got enough confidence to be around Yami.  

Up next Fire Force season one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2020)

Coming close to the end of season one then hopefully Fire Force season two will be prepared to air dubbed.  

Anyway, up next Shippuden with a filler/canon hybrid arc then Toonami closes out the night with a repeat airing of Demon Slayer.  Wondering when the movie for the series will be airing though.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)

Bruno


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2020)

Toonami TIme!!!
.
.
.
.
..........  The fuck!?  What's this?

Ben and Jerry's........Voting...... dammit, keep the political bullshit out of the anime action block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2020)

Welp, I would love to say this is over but it would seem the shit continues.   For the next hour and ten minutes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2020)

Well damn, take a bathroom break and find out we are back to anime action finally being shown.  K, Toonami TIme.

Right now DB Super and Roshi and sexual harrassment working in tandem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2020)

DB Super done for tonight, up next JoJo Golden WInd.  Thinking this is the final episode for Golden WInd itself, if so then we are waiting til another incarnation of the JoJo series gets animated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2020)

Uh........ so were are not done yet.  Also this an alternate reality we are looking at since Bucuratti bought it in the previous episode.   So I'm guessing one more to go.

Up next Assassination Classroom and learning from Master Squid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2020)

What is this episode.  First up failed sniper attacks, now the Squid Teacher has the entire class on his ass for listening to love talk.  And it would seem from the conversation we just heard, Squid used to be human.  The fuck did Seele decide to join the series.

Up next Fire Force.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2020)

So up next Shippuden to close out the night of new content then Toonami closes out with Demon Slayer.  Hopefully we get back to a normal schedule next week.  So Shippuden is still going the hybrid canon/filler arc as it's still on the NInja War but diverting to an anime only character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2020)

Wonder if I should watch tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wonder if I should watch tonight



Probably the first half.  JoJo is coming very close to it's season ender and Assassin Class is getting interesting.  Fire Force is stil on the repeat first season, Black Clover is on some filler episodes and Shippuden is Shippuden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off the block with DB Super and Goku cleaning up his mess fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

For fuck sakes, are they trying to kill the block by allowing that on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

Welps on to JoJo.

Last episode the gang is dealing with a killer rock after dispatching the boss.  So what will part two of the episode bring tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2020)

Shoot him dead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2020)

Whelp guess Buccaracci's fate is sealed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Whelp guess Buccaracci's fate is sealed



I thought it was sealed last week.  HIs soul left his body at the first part of the episode then we get this arc with the stone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought it was sealed last week.  HIs soul left his body at the first part of the episode then we get this arc with the stone.


Oh i just thought the rock would have gotten him. You're right though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2020)

Ooh a colliseum. How fancy....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

Poor Mista, doesn't know yet.  So what we were seeing was past events that lead to now.  Also guessing that was the last episodeof the season for Golden WInd.  So SAO takes over next week probably.

Anyway up next Assassin Class.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2020)

That ending......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

So from that shorten epilogue Jorno took over Bucha's spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

This series is fucking prophetic, knew the rise of V-Tubers was inevitable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> This series is fucking prophetic, knew the rise of V-Tubers was inevitable.


Whats Vtubers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

Fucking Gameboy going heywire.  This is what happens when smart phones are given guns.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Whats Vtubers?



Fear the future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

It's shit like this that brought on Judgement Day from Terminator.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

The hell is this episode.  Making your fuckable 2D waifu into the perfect team killer.  This shit is what caused the machines to rise up against the human race...... fuck sakes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

Welp humanity is doomed either way in the Assassin Class univers......and now it's promoting DLCs. 

Up next Black Clover and more fun with the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

Hmm, so tonight's Black Clover was a Noelle-centric episode.    Well she is showing progress.

Up next repeat episode of FIre Force season one followed by the filler/canon episode of Shippuden then to end the night on with a repeat episode of Demon Slayer.  Will be trying to watching the feature film of Demon Slayer when it't comes out here.  Also plan on collecting the full season as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fear the future.


What .....the.....hell???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2020)

Just letting it be know that tonight's Toonami will be a Promised Neverland marathon so have a Happy Halloween and see you guys next week then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just letting it be know that tonight's Toonami will be a Promised Neverland marathon so have a Happy Halloween and see you guys next week then.


Super late but same to you dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Super late but same to you dude.



Hey can you cover this thread for the next few weeks.  Going to be going into some more eye surguries starting this week and one two weeks later so I'll be recovering til hopefully the start of December.  Also can you specifically shit on this when it airs.

Of all things they can put in the block and this is picked.  It's not even in the spirit of what Toonami is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey can you cover this thread for the next few weeks.  Going to be going into some more eye surguries starting this week and one two weeks later so I'll be recovering til hopefully the start of December.  Also can you specifically shit on this when it airs.
> 
> 
> Of all things they can put in the block and this is picked.  It's not even in the spirit of what Toonami is.


Will do bro. Hope your surgeries go well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2020)

So arrived late. Thank god. Cause can't deal with more DB


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2020)

Jesus. Cant we get something else besides Sword ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2020)

I usually am a man of culture but I hate this harem.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 8, 2020)

I had no idea that they were going to air the second season of Fire Force tonight! Did they even advertise it?? I only saw the commercials for Sword Art Online.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2020)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I had no idea that they were going to air the second season of Fire Force tonight! Did they even advertise it?? I only saw the commercials for Sword Art Online.


they probably just assumed people knew it would be on. Smdh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2020)

Sorry @PlacidSanity . Lost the cable , wont be able to cover for you like I wanted to.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sorry @PlacidSanity . Lost the cable , wont be able to cover for you like I wanted to.



No problem.  Am back for the moment.  Going to be a slow recovery but will be here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem.  Am back for the moment.  Going to be a slow recovery but will be here.


Hoping for a safe recovery dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2020)

Caught last night.  SAO needs to be hot fixed to hell and it was Japan vs America in game that night as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Caught last night.  SAO needs to be hot fixed to hell and it was Japan vs America in game that night as well.


Dude I couldn't handle the harem aspect of SAO. I usually am a man of culture but that made.me give up lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude I couldn't handle the harem aspect of SAO. I usually am a man of culture but that made.me give up lol



Been enjoying Assassination Classroom and Fire Force.  That new cartoon though has me concerned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Been enjoying Assassination Classroom and Fire Force.  That new cartoon though has me concerned.


Yea didnt like that new show. It sucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Well starting off the night with some repeat DB Super but that's fine.  Anyway letting it be known that next week will be a Primal marathon taking place on the block for Thanksgiving weekend if anyone is interest in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

Welp Super in the books up next SAO the Hotfix on bat.  What more broken abilities will be shown tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

SAO the Pondering life of the NPC everyone.   And while this is happening we have JP vs the Mericans battling in the background for Lord of the RIng dominance as the fight for whatever for the guise of corperate espinouuge.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

Oh fuck this.  Now bringing ringers from Korea and China.   Battle of the FIve Armies have never been this stacked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

Lies and betrayals to end the episode on a cliffhanger holy shit.   So have to wait two weeks then to find out.  

Fire Force up next and the new arc of the next pillar.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

Yeah, even a blind man can see which side this girl will choose.  Pyromaniac to its fullest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

Well again a two week wait til the next episode unless you have Crunchy and don't mind subs.  Up next Assassin Class.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

Next the team will take a page out of the Astros and use trash cans to signal pitches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

Excellent, squid-man got one over the asshole principal.  So final confronation between the two set for final exams then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2020)

Welp next up bullshit, then Shippuden and the night closes out with Demon Slayer.  See you guys in two weeks then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp next up bullshit, then Shippuden and the night closes out with Demon Slayer.  See you guys in two weeks then.


Will be able to join again next week bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Will be able to join again next week bro


Cool so you are taking this night off then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2020)

Toonami Time!!! 

Schedule back to normal tonight from the Thanksgiving Day marathon.  Up first DB Super and universe saving fun with Goku and the gang in a repeat episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2020)

DB Super in the books, up next SAO:Hot FIx Edition up next.

Last episode we left, it was the JP vs NA when Korea and China decided to be included........ is the Capcom finals all over again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2020)

Wait so this fucker wsa the tentcle prick from the first series.  Kill him, little bitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2020)

Simping ain't easy.  Someone kill these fuckers.

Anyway, up next Fire Force and more fun with Shinra and Company 8.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2020)

Going from the past two episodes, it would seem the girl is going to be a lost cause and even a blind person could see who she is joining. 

Up next Assassination Classroom and more assassination fun attempts on squid teacher.  Going by the previews it would seem a new character will be introduced tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool so you are taking this night off then.


Yeah recording some christmas movies for my niece.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2020)

Umm....... yeah this guy is fucked up.   Also his teaching methods are that of a cult leader, come one depose this asswipe please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah recording some christmas movies for my niece.



Cool.  Now of days from what I've been hearing most of the usual Christmas specials and movies that where once shown on networks are now only being shown on different streaming sites you have to pay a fortune in subscriptions just to see them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2020)

Very surprise the principal got involved and went with the class when he as been against them in the past. 

Anyway, AssClass in the books, bullshit is up next.  Then Shippuden and more ninja wars followed by Demon Slayers to close the block out.  Honestly, I have a theory on why this crap was included on the block and it has something to do with Time Warner, AT&T and the restructuring of positions in it's media.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool.  Now of days from what I've been hearing most of the usual Christmas specials and movies that where once shown on networks are now only being shown on different streaming sites you have to pay a fortune in subscriptions just to see them all.


Yea hate that. Would have liked if they kept tradition but oh well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2020)

Toonami Time!!!

Let's get this block started with some DB Super, wondering though if there will ever be a continuation of the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Let's get this block started with some DB Super, wondering though if there will ever be a continuation of the series.


Heard rumors of it but maybe got delayed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Back to viewing Toonami. Just watched Kenny at Impact PPV and at.Triplemania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

DB Super in the books, up next SAO: Nerf that Shit.  Lets see what bullshit power ups will be shown tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> DB Super in the books, up next SAO: Nerf that Shit.  Lets see what bullshit power ups will be shown tonight.


Kirito OP coming up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Beating on the invalid, holy shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Fuck this Idol shit, fuck this power up by singing, fuck you Macross for introducing this concept.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Man I return to see this damn series. Feels like Vince booked this crap for me ck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Holy shit, long term continuity kept within the series.  Something that if foreign to WWE creative.  And fuck that asshole's backstory, who cares.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

First time I wanted to see commercials over an actual show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

What the fuck...... was that a gg log out.  And again, who cares about that asshole's backstory.   

And we are back to the flying bullshit between sniper girl and psycho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Lmao Am i supposed to feel something over fictional world?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Is it fictional in this new series right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

For fuck sakes, nerfs are fucking needed in this show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

The amount of ass pulls scene tonight, holy shit.  Next will be the second coming of V Tubers.

Oh great, Kirito reborn coming up, just look at it, LOOK AT IT!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

So watching BTTF and I ask myself why didn't Marty just say he was in Navy. There was no tech good enough to check his story in 1955.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Fire force


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Fire Force up now.  Shinra vs the tank while Athur takes on Haumea..... but everyone knows the money match will be Shinra vs Haumea but when.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Thought for a moment the title of the episode said Corona . I was like well way to go guys. You summoned it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

I blame Kill La Kill for this character archatype.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Let it rock bitch!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Let it rock bitch!!!


Hey the WM theme is the key. Who knew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Holy shit, the tank went flying.  Well that's the power of rock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, the tank went flying. Well that's the power of rock.


No wonder people banned it from their house. They couldn't handle it's power


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Welp Charon pulled a Hogan, no sold the move, hulked up, and sent poor Shinra flying to the wall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Ram him into the tornado thingy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

A firenado was created, so use it already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Welp when the going gets tough, don't have the captain pull the trigger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Fire Force in the books, up next Assassin Classroom.  Let's see what lessons squid teacher wants his class to learn tonight..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Damn I know the feels on shooting in a game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn I know the feels on shooting in a game



The only shooters I have are Fall of Cybertron and Lost Planet 2.  Don't have any for my PS4 system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The only shooters I have are Fall of Cybertron and Lost Planet 2.  Don't have any for my PS4 system.


I tried COD and Battlefield and oof I suck at aiming. So now the only shooter I have is Borderlands .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Welp class bully put in his place, next episode when.   Nvm, backstabbing is at hand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

So the conspiracy has a conspiracy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Oh shit what a swerve

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Well damn, the bully was tricked.

Eh, so next week is a movie marathon featuring Wonder Woman.  Well already have them so it's a skip for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn, the bully was tricked.
> 
> Eh, so next week is a movie marathon featuring Wonder Woman.  Well already have them so it's a skip for me.


All right. I'll be on to watch and comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Glad bully realized hes a clown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Well  water play saves the day..... for reason.  Squid teach survives to the next day then.

Up next bull shit or what we in the wrestling forums call a piss break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2020)

Well I'll be off for the night. See you the week after

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Later man.  

Well probably be back in thirth minutes after this show is over to watch Shippuden, then the block closes out on a repeat episode on Demon Slayer.   With Funi purchasing Crunchy, wonder what will happen going foward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2020)

Well piss break done, time for Shippuden.  More with the Ninja War as White Zetsu wrecks havoc on the field.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2020)

Toonami Time.  Legit not in the festive mood at the moment due to just recently hearing of a wrestling talent just passing.  

Anyway, looks like tonight is going to be another marathon night with Cowboy Bebop so will be taking the night off again.  See you guys next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Let's start 2021 off with a bang.  Up first some fun with DB Super and Goku trying to save his universe's ass from  a tournament of his own doing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

Super in the books, up next SAO:Nerf this shit edition.  Coming close to it's season ending so lets see what power scalings get thrown out the window tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

Under 15 minutes in and nerfs are needed asap.   Nerf that group buff, nerf the frenzy buff, kill that friendship buff, kill that stats on that cleaver weapon, kill the stats on that sword, holy shit it's crunch time for the developers to get this fixed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

Guess who's back,
Back again.

Kirito's back, 
to fuck powerscaling in the ass again.



Anyway, Fire Force up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

Welp Inca went to the White Clads, killing her former thief partner and going off with Charon despite Shinra warning her not to go.   Well let's see how she fairs in the future after this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

So ends on arc and the start of another for Fire Force.

Up next Assassin Class and more fun with squid teacher.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy New year guys!! 

Gonna try and start posting here again next Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jan 3, 2021)

Also wanted to say screw that Inca bitch. Your friend steeled himself to try and rescue you after losing his brother and the bitch proceeds to roast the guy alive.  

Really hope that she gets what's coming to her at some point in the show. Don't want her to be redeemed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

So next week is battle of the grades as Class E vs Class A in the test finals with a lot on the line.  Also fuck the principal and his son.

Up next the piss break.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

Well bathroom break over.  Shippuden on now, Madara has taken the field, people's asses will be savagely handled, ect....ect....ect.

Then Toonami closes the block on repeat episode of Demon Slayer.  See you guys next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2021)

Ah yes, one of the most broken fucking techniques in Shippuden.  Fuck sakes, dropping a mini moon, then dropping a bigger one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

Toonami Time!!! 

Going from the scheduling AOT premier but first some power scaling fun with DB Super.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

Goku in a pinch but when is he not.

Up next premier night of AOT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

So instead of Eren and co we are getting the Aldian/Marly side of the story this season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

Well damn the Brock Lesners Titan went down protecting the picther.

Up next nerfs needed on SAO:Hotfix this Shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

Am at a legit loss for words.   Normally I would joke on nerfing this shit but being able to log out over 20 K players....... fuck sake scrub the game from the system and censor the developers for not placing rules.   And yes SAO, we know Kirito is the MC but to make him a fucking god ............ are you trying to match Gundam Seed in creating an overpowered MC...... are you trying to dethrone Kira Yamato. 
​


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

Welp next week Kirito gets to behold Satan, throw him from Heaven, as he falls from the sky like lightning.  And while we are at it, lets add a parting of the Red Seas and recreating the entire game in his image because Kirito.


Up next FIre Force and the mystery of the cataclysm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

The hell, is Shinra and co getting high off the natural gases occurring.  Honeslty this series.  And now a ninja flame mole shows up......... because reasons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

The mystery deepens.

Up next Assassination Classroom.  Looks like final exam time for Class E.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

Well good, E class shut up those bastards from A.   Though what comes next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

Well expect shinaigans from the sore loses of A class and the principal to occur in the waning episodes of the series


Any up next the restroom break, when thirty minutes after the new content closes out with Shippuden as Madara takes the field, destorys the hopes, and pretty much sets off the second to final arc of the Shippuden anime series.  Then Toonami closes out on Demon Slayer....... wondering when the film will be getting a home release though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2021)

ready to help out tonight. Wrestling's been in my fore front since every company's teased some sort of big moment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Lel Parody operation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Whats with the weird animation?  


Lol commander asking full report of whipping butts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Note to self bad idea to watch AOT finale season when you have no clue what's going on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

So dude in Armor titan lied about his time in that city?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Sorry for being late.  Missed the repeat Super but then seen it.  Anyway, AOT FInal on and it still on the Eldian side, so Eren, nor Misaka, no Sasha..... wait there was a mention right there.  Well no original group yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

I am just gonna move on. Too many questions .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Up next, SAO: Nerf this shit please.   Actually from last episode we are beyond that, scrub this shit from the system would be more like it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> I am just gonna move on. Too many questions .


You pretty have to be well knowledge with the manga to know what is happening in this season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> You pretty have to be well knowledge with the manga to know what is happening in this season.


Yea screw that lol. Just gonna watch and wait for the ogs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Me seeing Jesus Kirito:


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Umm, mr end boss, you are facing the games literal God right?  I mean you have better luck stopping a speeding Mach Truck with a pillow than putting up a fight with this guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

You know I always wish I could one day run toonami schedule. Just so I could put this show at 4 am so that a good show took it's spot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Now SSS:Gridman is a show you can sink your teeth into.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

SSSS:Gridman, a mecha series that pays homage to the mech genra, it's comes close to plagerism with some scenes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> SSSS:Gridman, a mecha series that pays homage to the mech genra, it's comes close to plagerism with some scenes.


Creator: Uh uh.... How did this get in here?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Oh god no. The harem aspect. He's reaching levels of annoyance not thought possible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Fuck you show with the spirit bomb bullshit.   And know everyone wants Kirito's nuts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

God this reaching the reign of terror levela of booking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

That's right fucker, by the "love" of the people, John Kirito has pulled out the light of negation from his ass to despatch the final foe of the series.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Never mind whoever wrote this is a big Kingdom Hearts fan with all the talk about hearts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes!!! Mercy its over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> God this reaching the reign of terror levela of booking


Was reached last week when Kirito single handly took out 20 k players near the end, just log them out like it was nothing but with a freeze move.  

And now Kirito and his wife are stuck in that wasteland til next week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was reached last week when Kirito single handly took out 20 k players near the end, just log them out like it was nothing but with a freeze move.
> 
> And now Kirito and his wife are stuck in that wasteland til next week.


More like wives at this point


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Boondocks marathon sounds lit, just keep up to season three.  Season four went without the creater himself and it went to shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Boondocks marathon sounds lit, just keep up to season three.  Season four went without the creater himself and it went to shit.


Yea loved the first three they were gold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Anyway, Fire Force up next and Shinra's quest for Haumea's ass continues.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea loved the first three they were gold.


That's because the creater was involved in those three seasons.  He walk away after season three but the company wanted more so they made season four without the guy.  You really could tell they were just phoning the stories in and how the satire was gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's because the creater was involved in those three seasons.  He walk away after season three but the company wanted more so they made season four without the guy.  You really could tell they were just phoning the stories in and how the satire was gone.


Oh for sure man. Thats why I agreed with you on the three seasons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Wait, the hell, jrpj logic working here.  Defensive buffs works with just a whistle.  Well why not, when you have sentient fire being waling free.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

I will always appreciate the dub of Fire force. One of my faves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Just tell him that they can make him die if he follows their instructions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Well Shinra about to make an Abdoula link but to whom.....?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Shinra about to make an Abdoula link but to whom.....?


Apparently the lady that helped make that forest


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Up next Assassination Classroom and more Class E fun.  Last week the class one up the yuppies from Class A yet the principal was still pissed despite it was his son that lost a bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2021)

Weird seeing this type of show on Toonami but it's earned. Having said that Im out for the night. 



P.s. @PlacidSanity they rebooted Digimon to the point the main anger of the second season finale is non existent now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Weird seeing this type of show on Toonami but it's earned. Having said that Im out for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. @PlacidSanity they rebooted Digimon to the point the main anger of the second season finale is non existent now



Well you pretty much knew what they thought of the children from season two when their asses are one shotted off screen in the first five minutes of the Tri films.  Well let's see where the reboot goes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

The fuck is this series.  Holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Look at this, summer fun yet trying to kill your teacher.  Trying to kill the guy hang gliding, recon snorkling, looking for sniper spots...... holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Well next week we get to see if the porn plan works.

Anyway, up next premier night for SSSS:Gridman.  Finally something better than that "show" they were airing the past few weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

So where is the monster fights, I mean we are building up for it but this is starting out like a slice of life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Well that was fun.  Taking parts of VR Troopers, Super Sentai, ect, you get this fun series.  Mech battles that would make Obari jealous. 

So up next Shippuden to close out the block on new content and then Toonami closes out with Demon Slayer.  See you guys next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2021)

Pain was over powered in the first place, it was thanks to plot armor that Naruto took the guy down when he did.  Also interesting music video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

First up repeat episode of DB Super with the Tourny of Power occurring or how shit happens when children are in charge.  Then we can get into the nitty gritty with new episodes of the final season of AOT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2021)

I'll give my own review on the shows I watch later in the thread. 

Won't be able to join again Live tonight. Have a good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

Well Goku down a team member but that's to be expected in any battle royal.

Up next AOT Final Season and more on the Marely/Elderas side of things.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

So I take it this episode is going to pertain to how those three ended up on the island, how Ymir got her Jaw titan powers, and the mission they were given laid out a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

Well that was an intersting backstory episode.

Up next on SAO:Where is my Liquor, the endgame is near as it would seem the final baddy had been beaten, so lets see what that aftermath is for tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Wow that was such a dope twist! I was so confused until this episode lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

Well at least the psycho got to be dragged down to hell from an old victim but it would seem his crew are sore losers and are planning on blowing up the memory cube instead of trying to obtain it instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

The amount of asspulls in this series.  So next week as those two wait about 200 years game time to get out, they get to play gods in the virtual world til then....... well that's nice.   

So speaking of asspulls, anybody know when the new season of Bleach will start airing then.

Anyway, Fire Force up next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

What in the......... all that due to layers of clothing.  Bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

That demon has to be a hidden boss of sorts.  The amount of hits it has taken and still get up for more like nothing has happen.  Also Shinra talking to the lady in black........ and seems he's going to be getting a power up for about a second........ well buffs are hard to come by these days.

Up next Assassination Classroom and fun with the squid teacher.  What lessons will be learned for tongiht.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

Well that was an interesting episode.  Starts off with a character assasination, goes into a near successful assassination only to have the class poison and the squid man being used as the bartering tool. 

Up next SSSS:Gridman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

The hell is the premise of this series.  Anyone that annoys that girls dies by giant monster and it turns out her victims were already dead to begin with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2021)

Well Blazing Sword for the win.

Shippuden up next to close out the block on new content then Toonami closes out with Demon Slayer.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2021)

AOT- I'm really liking this season so far. Looks like a rina has some personal issues he needs to deal with considering he almost blew his brains out. Also that flashback actually made me remember that Annie was still trapped in that Crystal stuff she made since season 1. Almost completely forgot about that girl.  Wonder if they'll bring her back.....

SAO- So Kirito and Asuna decided to stay in a fantasy world for 200 years. Good to see the bad guys actually lost IRL as well. Especially the boss guy. That afterlife shit was chilling. Also I don't know what I missed with that one scene but what were they talking about when they were leaving in that boat? Something about missing a body? 

Fire Force- I already skipped ahead in this season watched up to episode 17. I will say that this episode introduced a badass. Ougo was a fuckin beast. Easily became one of my top three favorite characters in this show after this episode. Homie was straight up alternating between Jotaro and All Might with those Ora Oras and Smash. That fight was lit AF. Pun intended.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm gonna try to stay up but man gonna need some juice. The damn storm here is making it cold in my place

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 30, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off with a repeat episode of DB Super before getting into the new content, last week Krillin was the first of Universe 7 to get eliminated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Starting off with a repeat episode of DB Super before getting into the new content, last week Krillin was the first of Universe 7 to get eliminated.


 do you usually watch the repeats of DB SUPER and try to find new things? Or you mess around with your phone waiting for the actual new content?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> do you usually watch the repeats of DB SUPER and try to find new things? Or you mess around with your phone waiting for the actual new content?



A bit of both.  If I find something snarky to say or have a question about a scene I will ask but if not then I'm pretty much lurking on other sites for chapter releases of manga that I've been keeping up with.  There is one I've been hoping for a chapter release since it's the end of the month and the series is on a monthly release.  Really hoping it doesn't take another month off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Ah yes, the Kale/Cauliflower team up and Hulk syndrom coming into play.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Again, Dragon Ball continuation when or are we going to be stuck with repeats of Super until the end of time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> A bit of both.  If I find something snarky to say or have a question about a scene I will ask but if not then I'm pretty much lurking on other sites for chapter releases of manga that I've been keeping up with.  There is one I've been hoping for a chapter release since it's the end of the month and the series is on a monthly release.  Really hoping it doesn't take another month off.


Good plan. Just got done trying to fight the winter storm. I lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Super done, AOT Final season up next.  

We are getting close to where shit hits the fan soon so lets see how near we are to those episodes next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Super done, AOT Final season up next.
> 
> We are getting close to where shit hits the fan soon so lets see how near we are to those episodes next.


 for some reason the final season is pissing me off and I haven't kept up with it.  

it's like I feel like the series went off the rail


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> for some reason the final season is pissing me off and I haven't kept up with it.
> 
> it's like I feel like the series went off the rail



Don't worry, we are at the calm before the storm with this episode.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't worry, we are at the calm before the storm with this episode.


Oh thank god. Cause this new area everything just yells "bullshit"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Hmm, so that man was Eren's grandfather.  And looks like more political bullshit for being an Eldian is at hand for that child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Well shit Reiner, looks like the sins of your past have come home to roost.  Next week shit hits the fan. 


Up next SAO: Where is my Liquor, bullshit is at hand as Kubo levels amount of ass pull were seen for the past few weeks, how will it be top off tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Almost wished a TItan attack happened 


PlacidSanity said:


> Well shit Reiner, looks like the sins of your past have come home to roost.  Next week shit hits the fan.
> 
> 
> Up next SAO: Where is my Liquor, bullshit is at hand as Kubo levels amount of ass pull were seen for the past few weeks, how will it be top off tonight.


I thought SAO finished it's arc?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Almost wished a TItan attack happened
> 
> I thought SAO finished it's arc?


It's about to.   Right now we are looking at AI taking a body and the simping commencing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh for fuck sakes, we going Milllinum Man now.  How did we get to this bullshit from getting stuck in a VR game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's about to.   Right now we are looking at AI taking a body and the simping commencing.


I usually a man of trash culture harem but god SAO makes me go clean every time the simping starts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

So basically they can make future waifus. Hmm truly an impossible achievement


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Kirito wakes up from a coma, and the first thing that comes out of his mouth is "You sister has frozen herself waiting for you".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> So basically they can make future waifus. Hmm truly an impossible achievement



Until something goes wrong in the wiring, have you seen Westworld.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Until something goes wrong in the wiring, have you seen Westworld.


Oh for sure. If it goes wrong the masters will become the slaves. Not sure I want to bow down to Midnight.....









Maybe....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

SAO: Hand Far, Far Up the Ass.  Kirito in a coma for some time yet in a week is able to walk.  And now we have a copy Kirito for reasons........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> SAO: Hand Far, Far Up the Ass.  Kirito in a coma for some time yet in a week is able to walk.  And now we have a copy Kirito for reasons........


They jumped the shark.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> They jumped the shark.



That happen last season, this current SAO they raped the shark, killed it, then continued to rape the corpse.


Up next Fire Force and more Infernal fun with Shinra and co.  This building up to Shinra coming for Haumea's ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Sure ok. One second is all you need

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Like I love Fire Force but at times it's way too extra


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Weird shit occurs in this series.  Also Shinra travels a light speed, making him the second man.  Wonder if Haumea will feel it when it's her turn eventually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

So they're all bugs. Guess we need Dale Gribble to exterminate them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Guessing saving the forest is gonna be a big payoff later down the line


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Shinra has made friends with the flame mole and crow.  Allies are building.  And now the idiots are getting high on the way back home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Well guess We'll find out about that secret for a while. Anyways heading out. Tired from clearing snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well guess We'll find out about that secret for a while. Anyways heading out. Tired from clearing snow.


No probs.  Will you be on this Wed for AEW's Beach Blast event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Anyway, Assassin Classroom up next with killing fun with squid teacher.  Last week some dumbass tried to kill the class, this week it's raid time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> No probs.  Will you be on this Wed for AEW's Beach Blast event.


Yea Ill be on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Well that woman has some hidden talents  Damn she knows the keys.  So the kids are going to  have to be vigilant now when progressing through the floors.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Well damn, they took the poison guy out but it cost them the veteran member, now it's Karma going up against a hand to hand specialist next week.

Up next SSSS: Gridman and more giant mecha vs monsters fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

What type of fucked up world is this this.  The nonshaulunt attitude by the students of a man crashing into their classroom, running off with a classmate from the window, a student jumping out said window following him, and the laid back response to seeing a power ranger monster appear.  Holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Neon Genesis Junior High...... get the fuck out.........    And that Heaven and Hell attack from Gaogaigar......   Next will be expecting this series to have it's own Deconstruction as it's done with Elmer's Glue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2021)

Shippuden to close out the night on new content then Demon Slayer to close out Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Repeat episode DB Super blah blah blah, the fun kick off tonight on AoT when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Well looks like Tom went anime.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well looks like Tom went anime.


so he shouts his moves and has big animation effects?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Super Done, up next all hell break loose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm here for both Attack on Titan and sword art online.

Can't wait for Attack on Titans episode tonight. The way things ended last episode tells me something insane is going to happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

yeah my bad for not being on wrestling thread, I was sorta busy , managed to make the main event match and by then I was just focused on how they would end it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Foxve said:


> I'm here for both Attack on Titan and sword art online.
> 
> Can't wait for Attack on Titans episode tonight. The way things ended last episode tells me something insane is going to happen.


Welcome back dude.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Eren is not fucking around.  Holy shit, he's taken a dark turn with what he is implying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

The bullshit being spewed.  Damn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Lel Eren an imposter


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2021)

Yo is that girl that led those two into a trap who I think she is? If so this shit is getting good.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Foxve said:


> Yo is that girl that led those two into a trap who I think she is? If so this shit is getting good.....


Armin turned into a woman? Thats news to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Oh shit so he caused Eren's mom to be eaten? Damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Holy shit Eren about to fuck them up. Ok ATN you finally got my attention


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

The shit has hit the fan.  If you wanted war, that's how you declare it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2021)

Erin man what are you about to do? Regardless of what he does I refuse to see him as a bad guy considering everything that happened to him and his friends the last 3 Seasons.....


Shit gonna be good next week......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Next week, the War Hammer appears to take on Eren....... in a handicap match.


Up next SAO: Broken as hell, no fucks given.  Last week, the debate for AI rights..... this week more absurd asspulls that would make Kubo blush.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

The hell is the SAO episode.  The hell is the broken mechanics, overpowered characters, plot armor.  I mean I fine with a repeat episode of AOT but SAO is almost done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Foxve forgive me but....... God I hate this show

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 7, 2021)

So Kirito knows he has a girlfriend right?lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Dimezanime88 said:


> So Kirito knows he has a girlfriend right?lol


He does but its a harem so.... This is how they usually play out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok, looks like my Sling decide to play a repeat of AOT and I missed the first half of SAO....... and now coming back to the series Kirito has the AI sleeping over..... because.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> He does but its a harem so.... This is how they usually play out.



Because Kirito gets all the girls, not matter if they are related or composed of metal walking a faux skin.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Least they're close to the end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Jesus fuck this series milking every genre of shows

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2021)

The fuck did this become star wars

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Nooooo kirito will return is the worst news possible

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 7, 2021)

So now they're in the future and in space!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

SAO IN SPACE!!!!!   Who knew Galagia would ever get animated. 

Also I think this was that last episode for Alicization...... and Kirito is still broken.

Kirito will return...... to do what...... fuck air.   He's pretty much got all the girls he wants he going to have to jump species.


Up next Fire Force and Shinra...... Haumea...... strap match in an upcoming season.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> SAO IN SPACE!!!!!   Who knew Galagia would ever get animated.
> 
> Also I think this was that last episode for Alicization...... and Kirito is still broken.
> 
> ...


Who asks for this?! WHO?!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who asks for this?! WHO?!!!!


The SAO fanbase.  Large numbers in Japan if they keep making seasons for the franchise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The SAO fanbase.  Large numbers in Japan if they keep making seasons for the franchise.


The pain.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2021)

Guess there's going to be the final season of Sao then. Maybe Kirito will finally stop teasing all the girls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Loving the sound of the rain and the art of this episode. Making me all relaxed .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Foxve said:


> Guess there's going to be the final season of Sao then. Maybe Kirito will finally stop teasing all the girls.


Hopefully they give SAO about a year or two break before airing another season because honestly all the over powered power scale breaking stuff tends to be fatiquing to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Loving the sound of the rain and the art of this episode. Making me all relaxed .



Enjoy it while it last, action I think picks up near the end and then the action will pick up even more next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Enjoy it while it last, action I think picks up near the end and then the action will pick up even more next week.


Love the action of Force so thats fine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

These moes are just jobbers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Wait is he dead?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Wait, did that really happen???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Beni, noooooooooo!!!!!! Well next week we'll be getting a back story on Joker, and what a sad past it will be. 

Up next Assassin Classroom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Beni, noooooooooo!!!!!! Well next week we'll be getting a back story on Joker, and what a sad past it will be.
> 
> Up next Assassin Classroom.


Pain again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Holy shit, the veteran got outplay by the kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Kids raiding a hotel with the help of the V-Tuber...... how technology has advance.

Oh, cool Black Clover contiues it's season even though it's current on is slated to end this March.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

There are some jokes I want to make but I want to keep this thread child friendly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

So class up against one of the main guys that set up the set up........ wonder who was the one that paid them though.

SSSS:Gridman up next with more Mecha vs Monster fun.   Though really don't care for Neon Genesis Junior High...... fuck out here with that shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2021)

Welp the MC is forever friendzone. 

Up next Shippuden to close the night out on new content then Toonami closes out with Demon Slayer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Black Clover returns tonight but first lets start off with a repeat episode of DB Super and universe surivial fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

It's TOM the animation and he's in the bacta tank.  Well on to Super then.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry going to skip tonight. With sword art online gone I'm only watching Toonami for one show right now (AOT) and can't really motivate myself to watch through the rest of it. I may come on to give commentary on Attack on Titan some other night but not tonight though I may share my thoughts about it later on.

Also @PlacidSanity I think I remember you saying you live somewhere in Texas. Be careful from now to like next Friday if you have to go out. The roads are supposed to be icy as fuck till then on top of the snow we're going to get here. Some places are going to close down to. Don't go nowhere if you don't have to. Stay safe friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Foxve said:


> Sorry going to skip tonight. With sword art online gone I'm only watching Toonami for one show right now (AOT) and can't really motivate myself to watch through the rest of it. I may come on to give commentary on Attack on Titan some other night but not tonight though I may share my thoughts about it later on.
> 
> Also @PlacidSanity I think I remember you saying you live somewhere in Texas. Be careful from now to like next Friday if you have to go out. The roads are supposed to be icy as fuck till then on top of the snow we're going to get here. Some places are going to close down to. Don't go nowhere if you don't have to. Stay safe friend



No problem.  Actually it the start of the coming week where the sleet is suppose to come so will be taking care when going out on Monday and Tuesday.  Enjoy the night off, I got this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Well the Pretty Baca Warriors are starting to fall one by one in Super, let us get ready for the next show. 

Up next AOT and let the handicap matches begin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Well looks like the head of the Tabor clan just became a snack.  Now let the carnage commense.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2021)

It's funny how DBS and Attack on Titan both showed the "attack your enemy while they are transforming" technique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

So how many episode has it been since we got to see the original cast appear.  Anyway, Warhamer vs Eren and Mikasa now with the rest taking on the soldiers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2021)

Ok sorry Im late . Forgot it was toonami time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh shit. Captain shorty G is back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ok sorry Im late . Forgot it was toonami time.



No problem.  AOT getting right to the battle.   

Anyway, secret of the Warhammer revealed but the Jaw Titan joins the fun, only to be intercepted by Levi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> No problem.  AOT getting right to the battle.
> 
> Anyway, secret of the Warhammer revealed but the Jaw Titan joins the fun, only to be intercepted by Levi.


Saving dumbass Eren from being a dumb ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Assassin Classroom up next with fun with Squid teach.  Thinking the kids are up against the last guy to save the rest of their class I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2021)

I'll 
Never get the joyful intro for this show about assassinating .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

This fucker.  Dammit, this is a revenge plot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Look at this Vince, this is how you create a shitty heel.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yooo this show is fucked up!!!lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2021)

I did not think this show was that fucked up when it first started out! I missed a good amount of the first episodes lol Now I wish I had started from the beginning!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Well that's a hell of a cliffhanger to end on.

Up next Fire Force.  Last week it would seem a secondary character bought it but let's see what comes of it tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I did not think this show was that fucked up when it first started out! I missed a good amount of the first episodes lol Now I wish I had started from the beginning!


Was legit surprised by this series.  Didn't expect to be this invested with it that now I'm looking for the physical copies to add to my already expanded anime library.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Meh, liked Vash's "Killing Time" song better.  And we are about to go into Joker's past if I recall this episod correctly.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yoooo wtf!!!lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

The hell is it with these fucked up guys.  I mean come on.

And literally, fuck that guy that family didn't deserve that for helping Joker.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2021)

This episode is sooo dope!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2021)

O...M....G!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Well shit, Joker did a fatality.  Good, asshole deserved it.

Up next Black Clover and the return of fun with the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

The butt hair of a what?!  And what type of food is this, looks like the food became sentient.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Such a random ass filler episode.  And we are on first half of it too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

So first half was Charmy with the second half going to a Gordon episode.

Up next SSSS:Gridman and more mech vs monster fun.  Then Shippuden to close out the block on new content and Toonami closes out with Demon Slayer.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2021)

This show is very surprising!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

SSSS:Gridman, the fan service episode. And now we have the protagonist and antagonist conversing without knowing who each other alternate identites are.  Nvm, she does know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

The hell just happen.  Mountain attackes, Gridman fights, anti-Gridman fights along side mountain.  Then it's a damn shoot out with the monster creator disrespecting her creations.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off with some DB Super fun as repeat episodes are a go. Then the fun really begins the series that come after.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Well RIP Univers 10, we hardly knew you.  

Up next AOT Final Season, with Eren and co shitting on the enemy's homecourt.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2021)

As I said before, I don't really care what the island of pardis does to marley considering all the crap they put them through the last three seasons.

The Scout regiment straight up whipping ass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Man talk about having the advantage then having it taken away in a few seconds.  Didn't take into account Armin and his new Titan powers.  And damn there went the port, the reinforcements, followed by Zeke who should have kept looking out for Levi.  Then Sasha takes out one of the cannonners that allows the rest to take down the Cart Titan and her munitions cargo.  Also her men get fried for it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 21, 2021)

I love how bad ass that scene was! You don't even know if you should be rooting for Eren or not lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

That's has to be soul crushing.  Having your ability used to kill a comrade.  And now Reiner is up next though I doubt his chances seeing how mentally he is broken.  Anyway, expecting a hash tag to start next week if it's the episode I think that's coming up. 

Up next Assassin Class and fun with Squidy teach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2021)

Your boy got a powerup. Can't wait for next episode. 

You guys have a good night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 21, 2021)

Aren't they training to be assassins? I'm confused on why killing would be a bad thing here...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2021)

So I see we got a shank fight. Nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Good, sick fuck was psyched out.  Now take the stun gun and shove it up his ass for good measue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh shit we got japanese subbed show? :


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit we got japanese subbed show? :


The short is shown at the start of the block.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The short is shown at the start of the block.


Dammit. I was watching Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Moxley in Bloodsport.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit. I was watching Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Moxley in Bloodsport.


Interesting, sadly in Jr headed back to WWE soon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting, sadly in Jr headed back to WWE soon.


Yea but they beat the shit out of each other. They went full shoot lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

The fuck ending was that.  Well at least these assassin go by a code, now shove stun guns up their asses just to be sure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

I take that back, what the fuck ending was this.  Man they packed the fanservice in there in just two minutes.

Up next Fire Force.  Start of a new arc I believe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take that back, what the fuck ending was this. Man they packed the fanservice in there in just two minutes.
> 
> Up next Fire Force.  Start of a new arc I believe.


Gotta get our shit in - Assassins Classroom .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2021)

Interesting. But what does it mean?!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2021)

So food orgasm returns eh? Smh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

So the White Clad's shapeshifter is over 200 years old. 

Sex Wars the Fooding continues.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Interesting. But what does it mean?!!!



It means the Sol church was a lie.  

Cool, Feeler is with Company 8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> It means the Sol church was a lie.
> 
> Cool, Feeler is with Company 8.


I see. So they were cake . Damn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

So what they are saying Hajjima is too big to fail.  Well I know where this is going and it's going to be interesting especially with a certain character being introduces.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Corperate fuckers.

Up next Black Clover and fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Hmm, so it's a Zora centric episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Well lessons learned tonight.

Up next SSSS:Gridman and giant robots vs monsters fun to be had.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

The hell is going on.  Out for the start of the Gridman, comeback to see creepiness abound.

So all this is because of a lonely girl and her obsession with giant monsters.   And she's the god of this world.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Gridman done.

Shippuden up next. Wonder is they are going to do the tailed beast song.  Anyway, Naruto to close out the block on new content then Demon Slayer closes out Toonami.  See you guys next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Premier night as Food Wars returns, also expect tonight to be filled with hate after AoT.  But first, DB Super and universe suvival.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2021)

Umm, ok.  So was that it for the anime Tom shorts.  Also RIP space Bowser, we hardly knew you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2021)

Well Super in the books, up next AoT the final season.

Let's get this heart breaker started.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2021)

RIP potatoe girl, you shall be missed.    Damn, a named character bites the dust early, and of all people a fan favorite.  Also story wise, Eren just lost one of his biggest supporters in the scouts.


Oh shit, Food Sex is back.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2021)

Welp that was Food Wars and Soma is in it deep.  So not only is he going after on of the top 10 but his booth will have to be in the green in order to stay in school. 

Up next FIre Force and an arc that gets mixed feeling with me.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2021)

Sasha!!!!!!  Damn man I'm seriously going to miss potato girl   


Also good to get some clarity on the plan. Looks like the attack wasn't supposed to go down like that. And Eren really did just want revenge after all. The scouts are probably going to be really upset with him from now on. Especially after one of their friend's death. Looks like it actually got Eren upset at the end hearing Sasha's final words. Really interested to see how the season moves on from here....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2021)

Lol, well so much for Victor being the spy.  The group pretty much knew.:skkully  Also asshole character coming up soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2021)

What is it with this series and fuck up characters.  I mean damn that guy has more than a few screws loose.

Up next Black Clover and fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2021)

Very iteresting, a Vennessa-centric episode.  So the young witch goes back to mamma for a power up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2021)

Well Black Clover in the blooks.  

Up next is SSSS:Gridman, then Shippuden to close out the block on new content then Toonami closes out with a repeat episode of Demon Slayer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Getting tonight started with a repeat Super and more fun with Goku bending over his univers for fun with the Zenos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

Well Roshi showing the youngsters how it's done.

Up next AoT the final season.  Fall out for the death of Sasha tonight. 

Correction, looks like tonight is a repeat of last week, because the heartbreak then wasn't enough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

RIP Sahsa, again.  Sick bastards making us relive this moment.


Up next Food Wars Season Sexing and the pleasures of foodgasims.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

So Soma getting advice from his harem.  Well I wonder how legit the talking points are with this show are on food though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

Let the competition comence.  And now at the end of the episode we get the foodgasms.

Up next Fire Force and more of that arc that gets mixed feeling with me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

Welp looks like the next few episodes are going to consist of Company 8 vs White Clad vs Hajima Co.

Up next Black Clover and training fun with Asta and the Black Bulls before war with Spade Kingdom.

Can someone please explain this to me but why isn't Sally not a member of the Black Bulls.  I mean her personality makes her a perfect fit.

Anyway Gridman and Shippuden to close the night out on new content and Demon Slayer to close out Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!!

I think tonight is DLS so set  you clocks forward an hour after 12 if you live in America I think.

Anyway repeat episode of Super then we can begin the healing process of the loss of Sasha on AoT Final Season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2021)

Super in the books, up next AoT.  New episode going from the channel guide, which is fine.  Couldn't stand watching Sasha die for the third time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2021)

Never change Hange, never change.  So we learn on who the the traitors were and why they did what they did, Sasha's love of food wins over a Marlian, and new technology is learned.

Coming up next Food Wars the sex plate with Soma and friends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2021)

Well Soma improved a bit from day one but still has a ways to go to compete with one of the ten.  Looks like he and Megumi were out testing some of the new food to try out after competition and who did Soma get to help.             Already know who it is since I seen the series on Crunchy.

Fire Force up next and it's a fight with between 8th company, white clads, and morons from the company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2021)

I feel bad for Arrow due to who she had to team up with.  I mean I recommend reading/collecting the series, Haumea is a hard person to work with and very few protectors can work with her temperment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2021)

Welp Haumea's insane for turning a kid into a walking nuke and Athur is batshit insane for being Athur.

Up next fun with Asta and the Black Bulls on Black Clover.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2021)

So Black Clover was a Yuno-centric episode then.

Anyway, Gridman and Shippuden to close the night out with new content then Toonami closes out with a repeat episode of Demon Slayer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Getting started with a repeat episode of DB Super before we get into the new content of AoT and so on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2021)

AoT Final Season on now.  Looks like Henge is the one to question Eren this episode.

So Miskasa's origin is that her family are of noble blood.  And now resourses are coming into play.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2021)

Well Mikasa's loyalties being tested in that scene.

Anyway, from seriousness to comedy, up next Food Wars the Sex Plate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2021)

So Soma pulls out a day 4 win with friends.  So technically he is no longer in the red and not in danger of getting kicked out.  And now some Alice and her cooking adventure.

Up next Fire Force and more fire fun with Shinra and Company 8th.



Going to have to check out early tonight, something is going wrong with my stream so need to get that taken care of.  See you guys next week then but enjoy the rest of the night and remember Promised Neverland season two is slated to air this coming April.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foxve (Mar 21, 2021)

Can't believe historia got knocked up by some no-name. I somewhat shipped her and Eren......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Well lets get this started with repeat Super before going into the new content later on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Well AoT on now and Gabi taking yet another life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Ok, why is this character allowed to breath.  I mean talk about biting the hand that feeds.   Well at least the horse got some licks in. 

How's it feel having your views challenged, Gabi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Sasha's legacy is far reaching even after death.


Anyway up next Food Wars the Sexing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Welp Erina's father had reutrned, turned the majority of the 10 to his side, did a coupe and took over, and now a new cooking battle arc will commence.  That it until the reason for this guy's mindset is revealed then ......

Up next Fire Force.  Well at least we are past the bully pulpet arc, really didn't care for having that type of "guardian/ward" realationship taking center stage and saving the day.  Mixed feelings I tell you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh shit, forgot the second half of the episode was going to Assault.  Man it's not that he has problems with women, it's just one woman that will alway have his number.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Well that was a fun Fire Force episode.

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.   Then SSSS: Gridman and Shippuden to close out the block on new content with Demon Slayer closing out Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2021)

Toonami TIme!!!

Well we are nearing a series premier as The Promised Neverland second season is slated to air this month.  Anyway, starting off with repeat DB Super.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2021)

Well Promised Neverland next week but up next AoT and more on Eren walking down a dark path.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2021)

The infiltration has begun, Piek is there.  And now Zeke is playing the Scouts against the rest, the sly bastard.

Up next Food Wars the Sexing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2021)

So the remainder of season three will be fighting for Erina's soul.   Also the reason for the guy ending up the way he is when it's finaly revealed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2021)

Going to have to call it a night for now, premier though as Promised Neverland season 2 slated to air today.  See you guys next week when my plate isn't as full.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 11, 2021)

Well damn that Fire Force episode was crazy!!!! Shit went from 0-100 really quick!!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2021)

So I haven't watched in awhile but...holy shit this just happened in the AOT manga...and not its not only been animated but dubbed too?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2021)

Just got in, so damn Zeke's plan went into motion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2021)

Welp Zeke did the damn thing of pissing off Levi, enjoy your own personal hell man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2021)

Well looks like a coup went down, the Yeagerist are in charge, and Zeke is Levi's bitch for the time being.

Up next Food Wars the Sex Plate, going from the last few episodes we are going into a new arc with Erina's father taking over the school through the student 10.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2021)

So Soma taking it to the 10 then.

Anyway Promise Neverland up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2021)

Well damn, demon heritics.  So those two are the outcast in their society.  And now we get some backstory to what is going on in this world.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2021)

Guess that explains the title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2021)

Neverland in the books, up next Fire Force.  In technicallity we are going to be coming up to some season finales in AoT, Fire Force, and Black Clover in the near future.  Wonder what series they are planning on airing to replace them for the time being.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2021)

Dammit missed the Juggernaut vs Nova girl fight.  That man had some layers on him to survive those assaults.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2021)

Well Company 2 looks like to have taken the majority of the casualties in the Nether.

Anyway, Black Clover up next with fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.

Then Shippuden to close the block out on new content and a repeat episode of Demon Slayer to close out Toonami for the night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2021)

Toonami on now.  So a DB Super repeat in the books, lets get into the new content with AoT the Final Season before it goes on hiatus until the second half is animated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2021)

Well we now know of Zeke's past and how fucked up it was.  His solution to save his people, mass suicide..  Anyway, he's at the mercy of Levi so good for him. 

Up next Food Sex the Neverending Plate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2021)

Well Food Wars heating up with Central's 10 hunting down clubs.

Up next Promised Neverland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2021)

Hmm, so the kids enter the room and find a ringing phone.

Anyway, Fire Foce up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2021)

So the day was saved by Maki and her brother by taking control of that large blast and redirecting it.

Up next Black Clover and more filler episodes on the devil power, then Shippuden to close out the block on new content.  Then Toonami closes out the night with a repeat episode of Demon Slayer.  Can't wait to watch the film.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

Ok, AoT final season on now.  Thinking we are close to the season finale before the series break.

The fuck just happen there, did a titan willingly rip their stomach open and place Zeke within it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

And that's one hell of a cliffhanger ending for a season finale.  Guess we have to wait til late summer/early fall to see how the series ends animated.  So next week MHA will be taking it's place.


Anyway, up next Food Wars the Sex Plate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

Again, I question the legitmacy of this series take on food tasting. 

Up next Promised Neverland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

Well the children end up losing a tempary home suppose to house more escapies and are on the run.  Not to mention the caretake from the first season is now going to be on their trail.


Up next fun with Company 8th as Fire Force is up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

Hmm, dopplegangers...... I suggest look into a series called Black God to see how that plays out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

Well interesting Tamaki-centric episode.  And poor Shinra and the "samurai knight" being left to their training.

Up next Black Clover, thinking we are still on the filler Devil arc.  Then Shippuden to close out the block on new content with a repeat Demon Slayer to close out the night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!  Premier night as MHA returns, but first repeat DB Super.  Any news on whether or not the manga chapter arcs after the tournament arc will ever get greenlit as an animated project.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2021)

Ok, Dr Stone next week with the Stone Wars arc.......wait there is a series coming to an end or a season finale.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2021)

Well that was a fun season opening for the returning MHA.  Oh shit, that foreshadowing with Dabi and now Hawks is up to something.

Up next Food Wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2021)

Well it's not a Food Wars episode without the cheese cake.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2021)

Again when the reason is finally revealed on why the father is doing this. 

Up next Promised Neverland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

Well Toonami Time!!! 

Premier night again as Dr Stone enters the frey with all content being new until the closing thrity of the block which will be repeat AoT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

So MHA up now.  TIme to see if we are starting Class A vs Class B.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

So tonight's episode was a bit on Endevours past and his treatment of his family now coming to roost.

Up next Dr. Stone: Tech Wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

Space ramen....... the hell.  Isn't that dehydrated food placed in vacum sealed packages.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

So a radio prank is going to go into play into trying to prevent a war.......ok.  So commence the Stone Wars. 

Up next Food Wars the Sex Plate.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2021)

I don't understand Dr. Stone


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

Man, this series really like to push the envelope with it's cheesecake.  And to think the director of this is the same one that was in charge of the Gaogaigar series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

This bullshit started because of Soma's dad.  That tsundere of a man is trying to force the cooking world into his will because he believes it corrupted the one chef he held high respect for.

Anyway, up next Promised Neverland.  From what I've heard it's deviated from the source material so I will have to read on the series to see what was changed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2021)

Toonami TIme!!!

Starting off with the repeat episode of DB Super..... again will this franchise be continued soon or will we have to wait a bit again for anothter run.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2021)

Spanking Ultra Instinct achieved.

Up next MHA and the start of Class Battle arc.  Class A vs Class B.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2021)

Looks like Shinzo can use mimic.  Well a cliffhanger ending.

Up next Dr Stone: Stone Wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2021)

Well damn, Gin is shown to have morals though their big guy doesn't share the same ideals.  Also with the gymnastics scout captured there goes the Muscle army's advantage.   And now Senku is reunited with two old friends.

Up next Food Wars and more civil war inside the school.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2021)

This series.......  First we pretty much get an orgasm via food now it's a motivational ending via the frost queen herself. 

Up next Promised Neverland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2021)

Well welcome back Norman. 

Up next Black Clover and more fun with Asta and the Black Bulls.  Wondering if they are done with the Demon follower filler arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2021)

Oh hell yeah, it's the captains fight episode.  I recall it looks like some budget went into the animation of the battle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2021)

Well that match ended in a draw.  And we get the Petit Clover extra dubbed as well.  Looks like Charlotte would love it in Dorothy's Dream World.

Up next the night of new content ends with Shippuden and it's ninja war then Toonami ends the night on a repeat episode of AoT.  See you next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2021)

Toonami Time!!! 

Well starting off the night with repeat Super before going into the new content but that's fine.  And again, will the DB franchise be getting another series?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

Looks like Toonami is actually going with the newer content right off the bat and saving the repeats for the final hour of the block.  Ok so Super has gone to the end of the line and every other series moves up a time block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

So Class A takes the first win, and nice planning by Tsu and the electric kid. 

Up next Dr Stone: Stone Wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

What Senku has to go through for recruits.  But damn trying to trick a super fan of a person....... well damn she joins anyway due to Senku keeping the singer's medium alive. 

Food Wars: The molestion with meals up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

So Central is playing dirty with fixing the ingredients and trying to force out the rebel elements.  Well Soma and co survive the prelims but things will probably get harder with the upcoming exams.

Up next Promised Neverland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

Well damn Norman coming up with plans of his own, and now it's the demons turn to fear.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

Well that was an interesting music video.

Up now Black Clover.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

Well that was a "back to your roots" episode.  Guessing this is the calm before the storm known as the Spade Kingdom arc.

Up next Shippuden and more ninja war goodness........ guessing tonight will be a big reveal as the masked Madara is finally unmasked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

Well welcome back to the land of the living Orbito.  

So Toonami closes out on two repeats on AoT and DB Super.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2021)

Toonami TIme!!!

Starting off with MHA and the battle of Class A vs B.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2021)

Lets just say shrooms will be coming into play next week.

Up next Dr Stone Stone War.


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 10, 2021)

Who's making a Loki thread?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

MHA, Dr Stone, Food Wars, Black Clover, and Shippuden to open the block up for new content before two repeats close out Toonami for the night.  Know there will be some premiers coming up within the next few months as some shows are nearing their season finales.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2021)

Alot of poo discussion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2021)

TOONAMI TIME


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 20, 2021)

....WTF??? Was that the real ending of the series?!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Family business had me miss last week but here tonight.   Going from the shedule it's a premier night as the daughters of Shes and Inyou get screen time.

Up first MHA and more class battles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2021)

Meh, match ends in a draw/tie.  Well at least we got character growth with some of the supporting characters. 


Up next Dr Stone Stone Wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Toonami Time!!! 

Well lets get this started with MHA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Well damn, young Bakugo became a competent leader.  And lead his team to a flawless victory as promised.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Deku's team up next week. 

Up next Dr Stone Stone Wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

And thus the first strike of the Stone Wars has begun.  Well it's swords and spears vs sound bombs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Looks like next week the fight picks up between the Kingdom of Science vs the Army of Strength.

Up next the children of Sesh. with the brat of Inyuasha.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2021)

The power of nakama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Well the girls are now in modern Japan......... so next week it's finally taking out the centipede lady and things.   Honestly, already seen the dub on Crunchy, just waiting on season 2.

Up next Food Sex and Soma must now save his defeated classmates.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2021)

What was with that cliffhanger before the OP?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

You have to love Rindo, she doesn't give a darn on the rules.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

All this is happening because Erina's dad is a huge tsundere for Soma's father and flipped his shit when he left without a word.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2021)

Erina's dad is the Madara to Soma's dad's Hashirama.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Erina's dad is the Madara to Soma's dad's Hashirama.


Pretty much this season and the next but I think the final season deals with Erina's brother and mom.

Anyway, Black Clover up next.  Wondering if this episode is where the shit hits the fan when the big guns of the Spade Kingdom go into action themselves.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2021)

Recap episode.  I need this since I kinda just hopped into the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Hmm, so it was basically a recap episode but with better art. 

Up next Shippuden to close the block out on new content then Toonami closes out on repeats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Going to add before I go but you have to enjoy Adult Swim's choice of music vids they show on this block.  Anyway be back next week.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2021)

>Back to Dr. Stone

But DB Super is on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting things off with MHA and it's Deku's turn to shine on this Class vs Class competion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks like Deku has seven more quirks yet to come out and now he gets the use of Black Whip.  Also nice Uravity backstory and she gets a little time to shine in this episode.  So conclusion next week.

Up next Dr Stone and more Stone Wars.  Last week ended up with the big boss showing up along with his powerful right to face off against the Kingdom of Science.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2021)

Senku you madman, you made that.  Holy shit making nitro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2021)

So it was for a sister that Sukasa went the rout he went.  Also next week we get to see if her revival can be done.

Up next Yashahime and more fun with the daughters of Seshu and Inyusha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2021)

So Lady Three Eyes gets offed, Towa gets possesed then her foster sister, Setuna now has to recognize her long lost sister, and Benihime meets her uncle for the first time.  All in this episode.

Up next Food Wars and the Sex Plate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks like Erina has become a bad girl and goes against her father finally.

For the upcoming episodes, it battle for the seats, friends, and unseating an asshole.

Up next Black Clover and more preparation for war with Spade Kingdom.  Then Shippuden to close out the block on new content and repeat to close out Toonami.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2021)

Right in the tits


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2021)

Impressive fighting through a pierced lung.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Time for Deku to learn more about his quirks and the students are going back to training on being professional heroes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2021)

Blade Runner Black Lotus......... thought it was going to be an Alita CGI film.   Also that replicant at the start or ending phase of her life span.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2021)

Up next Dr Stone and Stone Wars.  Fall out from last week I'm thinking.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2021)

Poor Tsukasa.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2021)

Hmm, so the next arc will be on the seas.

Up next Yashahime and more fun with Sesh and Inyuahs kids.  Going from the start of the episode, they are taking on a bone collector.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2021)

Kaede's VA changed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2021)

I remember this episode.  The sub had a different dialog to the apology.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Kaede's VA changed?


Yes, the VA is a different woman that took over from the original during Final Act and to Yashahime.  

Also Miroku's VA will be different since the original VA passed away before dubbing started for this series.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2021)

Up next Food Wars and more fun with food and orgasms.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes, the VA is a different woman that took over from the original during Final Act and to Yashahime.
> 
> Also Miroku's VA will be different since the original VA passed away before dubbing started for this series.


Interesting, Miroku's original Japanese seiyu also passed away before Yashahime started.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Toonami TIme!!!

Lets get the fun started with MHA and more Deku fun. 

Oh shit we are starting that arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Welp some people have it some people don't, just keep Kachan away from the mic.  Deku too if he starts getting technical.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Christmas has come to MHA and little Eri has recieved the Buster Sword.  Also Deku and Bakugo invited to join Endevor at a work studies program.

Up next another episode of MHA.  Forgot last week was Dr Stone seaosn finales.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Hmm, seems scheduling will be in flux.  Anyway, up next Yashahime and more fun with the Inyuasha and Sesh kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Yashahime done for the night, up  next Food Wars with an extra serving of Food Wars before Shippuden closes out the block.  Be back in two weeks as next week will be the Harley Quinn marathon.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 1, 2021)

Is that the end of season 3 for Food Wars?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2021)

Ok, Toonami Time.

Premier night as a collaberation between AS and Crunchy happens with a new series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2021)

Ok this a period anime or something with pirates or ect.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2021)

Well that was an interesting premier, I'm on board. 

Up next another episode of Fenna the Pirate Princess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2021)

Well interesting second episode.  So Fenna now has to go on a trip to find Eden and take her samurai with her.  So going by the preview more characters will be introduced next week.

Up next MHA and fun with Deku and friends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2021)

So Endevor is shown to be a capable teacher but still needs to redeem himself as a father.

Up next the brats the Sesh and Inyuasha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2021)

Toonami TIme!!!

Well starting off with Pirate Princess I think which is a Crunchyroll collab with AS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2021)

Again what is this series.  It's like Pirates of the Carrabien meets Avatar but with more adult situations. 

Well up  next MHA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2021)

Nice to see the secondary characters get screen time to shine.  Also post credits are a tie in with the current film out right now,

Up next Yashahime and fun with the kids of Inyuahs and Sesh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2021)

So the girls ended up facing a boss character from on of the Tales of games.   Ok.

Up next Food Wars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2021)

So we are going into the Fourth Plate (season) which is a continuation of the Third Plate.  Also this arc is pretty much the high point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2021)

Umm, yeah so that  is happening.  Poor gator sacrifice so we could see Rindo in her Barbarian outfit but then cooking is happening.

Up next Black Clover.  Then Shippuden to close out the block on new content before Toonami closes out on two known repeats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!!

First up Fenna and more high seas fun.......of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2021)

Joan D'Arc...... the hell.   Well whatever.

Up next MHA and more preperation of hero training.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Joan D'Arc...... the hell. Well whatever.


Yeah I'm lost.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Yeah I'm lost.


Well it's not the first time that real life person has been used in a series.  There was that alchemist series about a year back and she was one of the villains in Drifters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2021)

So this is an Endevour-centric episode.  Anyway, sins of the past will alway catch up to anyone, just how many episodes until that happens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2021)

Well the Toderoki Drama continues.

Up next Yashahime and fun with the kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2021)

Well that's one way of conscripting a child into a fight........ what.  Poor kid now literally being used as a shield.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2021)

Well the child gets his father's shell back to bury so all well that ends well for this episode.

Up next Food Wars the Fourth Sexing and more food orgies to come.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2021)

Wel the living Ditto evolved his cooking, a woman lost her cloths, food orgies are back again...... what else is in new in this series.

Up next Black Clover and more drama with the Spade Kingdom.  Then Shippuden to end the block on "new" content to which Toonami ends on two repeat sereis. 

Be back next week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Well lets get this block started with Fena the Pirate Princess and the collaberation of Cruncy and AS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2021)

I remember when they premiered Bebop and Big O on the AS block.  Got me through a lot during the study nights in college.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2021)

So Fena gets capture, the location of El Dorado is now in the hands of the enemy, and the Goblin Brigage are buried alive inside a cave...... well that's one way to end an episode

Up next MHA and more fun with hero training with Deku.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2021)

Well, a villian with a death wish, disaster averted, and Bakugo still being an ass hat.  At least Deku and Shoto got more control of their powers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2021)

The family struggles for Shoto continues but when will the father sin's finally catch up.

Up next Yashahime and more demon hunting fun with the kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Well starting off with Fena of the Pirates.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2021)

Well that's one way of overkill.  Holy shit, having a freaking oversized magnum as a canon, then having an exploding bullet to go with it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2021)

Well took two episodes but the samurais got Fena back.  RIP female pirates, you were greedy so you died.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2021)

Up next for the new content are MHA, then Food Wars, Black Clover, and Shippuden before Toonami closes out on a repeat episode of Dr Stone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2021)

Toonami Time!!!

Starting off with Princess and Pirates, then fun with super heroes in MHA, then some food sex in Food Wars, followed up with Yashahime, Black Clover, and Shippuden to close out the block in new content. Then some recent repeats to ease the night away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

Looks like tonight will be a DC film night featuring Batman.  One episode of Fena Pirate Princess to air before though.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2022)

Real happy to see Assassination Classroom back on the scheduled for season two.  Really happy that Made in Abyss is getting shown so that a show from Sentai and welcome back One Piece.  We are starting off in the 500 while the series is currently past 1000 so we still have a ways to go.   Anyway apologies for the absence, for some reason my net will not allow me to stream or be on a forum site at the same time.


----------

